# Pornfolio...



## DIRTBAG (Dec 19, 2008)

HELLO TO ALL FROM NOOB TO OG'...! 

I HAVE ALLWAYS WANTED TO START A JOURNAL FROM SCRATCH, BUT BEING PERPETUAL, DOES MAKE THAT ALITTLE HARD...!

IV'E BEEN ON THE FORUMS FOR A LITTLE UNDER A YEAR... AND MOST READING THIS PROB. ALLREADY KNOW MY NAME...!

NEVER HAVING A CHANCE TO START A JOURNAL THE RIGHT WAY. 
FIRST PICTURE "UPLOAD" PROBLEMS, AND ALLWAYS HAVING SO MUCH
"IN THE FIRE", THAT IT WAS NOT REALLY POSS. TO START FROM A BEGINING...!
SO WITH THIS ONE I WOULD LIKE TO TRY MY HARDEST, AND KICK IT UP A BIG _NOTCH._

I HAVE CAUGHT A LITTLE HEAT FROM SOME SAYING I DONT SHARE MY WAYS ENOUGH...! THIS WILL HOPEFULLY FIX THAT..!

IN THIS JOURNAL I PLAN TO SHARE "EVERYTHING"...
THE GOOD, THE BUD AND THE YELLOW! "DONT HOLD YUR BREATH"
ALL MY ANAL TRICKS, AND A VERY SIMPLE DAY TO DAY RUNNING OF THE OP'S. ALSO MY CALANDER.., THOUGHTS, AND PLANNING PUT INTO AND RUNNING A PERPETUAL MEDICAL GRO'.

THIS BEING MY OPENING STATEMENT I GUESS ITS TIME FOR THE "RIDE"...!

THIS LIKE ALL MY JOURNALS IS AN OPEN JOURNAL...! 
WELCOME FOR ALL TO SHARE, POST IN, AND DEFF. HACK AND CHAT IN...!

THIS _NOTCH_ I SPEAK OF, WILL BE CUMMING SOON... AND WILL MAKE THIS JOURNAL A BREEZE TO PLAY IN, AND KEEP TRACK OF... FOR ALL.

SO "HOOTER" TO ALL... A PUFF PUFF PASS, AND WERE JUST GETTING ON OUR WAY..>!

SEAT BELTS ON, AND ROLLING TRAYS IN THE PROPER POSITION... 

THANK U FOR TAKING THE TIME TO POST AND READ MY JOURNAL...!


HUGS AND DRUGS 
DB.~TLB!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 19, 2008)

A PLAN...







AND KNOWLEDGE...







TO START...LETS JUMP IN THE BUS, AND GO ALITTLE OVER 7 YRS.
BACK. 

"OH! AND HELLO ALL  HOPE U LIKE"

ZooooOOOOOOM~!

WHAT DB' KNEW THEN... "ZERO" NOTHING.... NADA!

NEVER EVEN GREW A HOUSE PLANT. 
MOTHER OF SAID BAG' COULD KILL A CACTUS...! 

DB. GETS MEDICAL CARD, AND WANTS TO GRO' MEDS, AND NOT HAVE
TO USE THE OVER THE COUNTER POISON...! 

DOCTORS THINK THIS IS BEST, AND A GREAT IDEA...! 
THIS MAKING DB' VERY HAPPY...! <<< "OK IT WAS B4 THE CHAIR"

BUT "SHUT~IN" AND ALONE...!
DID A LITTLE LOOKING AROUND RESEARCH AND FOUND A NETWORK GOING...!

ITS WAS A PRIVATE NETWORK, RUN OUTA A 60 YR. OLE' LADYS HOUSE.
SHE OFFERED MEDS...BUD "SCHWAG AT BEST", TINK', OILS TO COOK WITH AND BAKED GOODS...
ALONG WITH A LIST OF SUPPLIES NEEDED... 
LIGHTS, NUTES ETC.

ONCE U GOT THE SET UP THERE GOING, AND WERE READY... SHE WOULD
SUPPLY YOU WITH CLONES...!

TO SEE HER FOR SAID MED'S, IT WAS 40$ FOR THE OFFICE VISIT "IN HER HOME" BUT THE MEDS AND CLONES WERE ALL FREE...!

THE PAYBACK...

AFTER BEING CARED FOR, AND SET UP WITH KNOWLEDGE.
YOU WERE EXPECTED TO GIVE BACK TO THE NETWORK... A CUT OF THE 
GROW, CLONES WERE EXPECTED...! "AND THIS WAS COOL" 
NOT TO MANY PAYED BACK... JUST SPLIT WITH THE GOODS... BUT THE NETWORK JUST KEPT MOVING ALONG...! 
"I WAS ONE TO GIVE BACK AND TRY AND SUPPORT THE NETWORK"...!

1 IN 5 WOULD HELP BACK THE NETWORK...!

AFTER DOING THIS FOR A LITTLE OVER A YEAR... USING THERE SYSTEM.
I WAS PULLING SCHWAG' LIKE THEM...! "NOT HAPPY" HAVING SMOKED WAY BETTER.

BEING A SMOKER SINCE MY TEENS...! STARTED TO ASK QUESTIONS...??? AND WAS GETTING THE RUN AROUND, AND ALOT OF MISINFORMATION...! 
LEARNED THIS LATER...!







TRIED TO SHARE THE KNOWLEDGE I WAS READING BUT, SHE WAS NOT HAVING IT...!
SO A SPLIT.. "ON GOOD TERMS.." HAVE NOT TALKED TO HER FOR YRS. NOW THOUGH...

WHAT I LEARNED FROM HER, U DO SEE NOW... THE SAME NUTES AND RUNNINGS... 
SYSTEMS "JUST PERFECTED..." AND MADE TO FIT "ME"...!

OK~ ENOUGH OF THE BLAH BLAH BLAH "HIGH IM DIRTBAG" CRAP...!

TO START A PERSONS HAS GOT TO HAVE A PLAN... SPACE AND SOME KNOWLEDGE, IF THERE GOING TO PULL OFF GROWING...!

FIRST... THE PLAN

YOU GOTTA HAVE A SPACE IN MIND...! 
HERE ITS THE OVER SIZED SINGLE CAR GARAGE.
WITH WINDOW, AND DOOR TO DEAL WITH...

WENT TO THE HOME DEPOT... GOT SOME HEAVY BLACK PLASTIC 6ml THICK. DOUBLE THE LAYERS, MAKING A TOTAL OF 12ml THINK... AND CUT OUT WHAT WAS NEEDED...!

THE WINDOW... USED THUMB TACKS ON CURTAIN TO KEEP CURTAIN UP LOOKING GREAT "FROM THE OUT SIDE...!"

THEN LAYED THE DOUBLED UP PLASTIC OVER THE WINDOW.. STAPLED AND BLUE TAPED... "BLUE TAP WONT RUIN THE WALL" LIKE OTHIERS...!

HERES THE DOOR TO THE ROOM THAT LEADS OUTSIDE...! AND IS PART OF THE "FRESH AIR IN" WE WILL GET TO THIS LATER ON...! 







NEXT THE SPACE WAS CUT INTO 3~RDS

1/3 BEING...
WASHER AND DRYER, WORKING AREA...ETC
1/3
GRO' SIDE BEING THE LARGER AREA'
1/3
BLM' SIDE

THE WALL HERE WAS MADE OF THE SAME PLASTIC DOUBLED UP...
STAPLED TO THE CEILING AND WALLS, TAPED TO THE FLOOR...!
HERE IS A SHOT OF THE BLOOM ROOM DOOR..!





-






AS U CAN SEE ABOVE THE DOOR IS ALSO MY VENT "IN"...
WE WILL GET TO THAT SOON... ASWELL. 

ALSO AT THE DEPOT, GOT SOME OF THERE LAY'NOLIUM LEFT OVERS...!
"TO MAKE THE FLOOR WHITE" THIS ALSO AIDS IN KEEPING IT CLEAN...







GOT TWO... ONE FOR GRO' AND ONE FOR BLM' SIDES..>!

GRO' SIDE LIVES ON THERE'S... 6.5 FOOT X 7.5 FOOT SQUARE...!
BLOOM SIDE LIVES IN ITS ROOM... ON 8. FOOT X 13.5 FOOT SQUARE...

PLEASE THINK SAFETY FIRST AND AT ALL TIMES...!!!
NEXT THING INSTALLED IN THE ROOM WAS...???







INSTALLED IN THE HOUSE, MASTER BED AND ON WAY OUT TO GROW'S...!!!!!!!!!
"NOT WERE THE FIRE MIGHT BE, BUT AS CLOSE TO AREA AS POSSIBLE"







PLEASE PUT THE MONEY OUT FOR A GOOD ONE... AND NOT A POCKET ROCKET...!

WERE JUST GETTING STARTED...! 

TIRES ARE NOT EVEN WARM ON THE BUS OR THE WHELLY CHAIR YET..>!

_NOTCH_ IS CUMMING BUT NOT YET...!
NEXT POST WILL BE SOON... AND WILL COVER "GEAR, NEEDED TO RUN"

HOPE THIS IS LIKED, AND REACHES ALL NICE AND "HIGH"...!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 19, 2008)

JUST TO LET YA KNOW IM NOT TALKING OUT MY ASS...!

SOME STRAINS JUST HARVESTED...

AK~47


























DOA'




















BLACK BERRY WIDOW'




















NORTHERN LIGHTS... APPLE HAG' FOR THE ONES THAT KNOW OF HER ALLREADY.






































DID I MENTION IM A PORN WHORE......


DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking good man, I'll watch this one, VV has said so much about you an-al... 

What's your medium? Soil, hydro? Nutes?

In the pics the leaves look a bit waxey, what's your peak feeding?


----------



## Earl (Dec 19, 2008)

Alright DB .

Is that what I got to smoke ?

Can't wait to see more.

.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, where's the gear?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow you guys are fast...

Could ya smell it...!

And yes thats the famed' hag earl...!

Have learned everyone cums to see her, im just the gimp that
feeds the monsters in the forest...!

Working on gear for ya now...!

Soil is sunshine grow 4 outa canada...! "a"...

Db.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 19, 2008)

Eh buddie?


----------



## Earl (Dec 19, 2008)

let's see what is growing now.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 19, 2008)

HELLO TO ALL...
LETS CALL THIS ONE...
LIGHTS..GEAR... AND ATMOSPHERE...!

TO START WE HAVE OUR SPACE ITS BEEN ALL CLOSED AND SEALED...!
AREA CLEANED AND LINOLEUM SQUARES LAID OUT..!

SO LETS START WITH THE LIGHTS..>!







I RUN 2~ 1000W SWITCHABLE BALLAST...!

1~ 1000w MH'
1~ 1000w HPS'

THEY LIVE ON THE TOP SHELF IN THE GROW ROOM...! RIGHT OFF THE BLOOM ROOM DOOR...!













NOW THE GROW SIDE BALLAST SHOWEN CLOSER... RUNS OUT
ACROSS THE CIELING TO ITS REFLECTOR..>!













THE BULB RUNNING IS...







IT RUNS OFF ITS OWN DEDICATED CIRCUIT... 24/7
SHOWN BOTTOM OF PIC.







THE BLOOM SIDE SHOWN FAR', IN PIC ABOVE RUNS ACROSS
CIELING, AND DROPS DOWN INTO THE MIDDLE OF THE BLOOM
SIDE, WITH NO REFLECTOR... GOING _VERTICAL_ IN HERE..>!







THE LIGHT RUNNING IN THERE...!







IT RUNS OFF TIMMERS AND IS RUNNING 12/12, LIGHTS ON AT 8PM AND OFF AT 8AM...! 
THE OTHIER TIMMER RUNS THE OTHIER HALF 12/12, TURNING ON _HEATER_
AND THE _GREEN WORK LIGHT_ THAT IS IN THERE "TURNED OFF"...! UNTILL NEEDED AFTER DARK.







SHE SHARE'S A CIRCUIT WITH THE WASHER... SEEING WE DONT DO LAUNDRY AT NIGHT WHEN THE LIGHT IS ON... THIS WORKS PERFECT..>! 

HERE IS A SHOT OF THAT JUNCTION..>!








NOW LETS COVER ATMOSPHERE...!







OK TO START HERE... 
ITS A VORTEX SYSTEM..! _452 CFM_ EXHAUST BLOWER..!



















ONE SIDE RUNS TO RIGHT ABOVE THE REFLECTOR IN THE GROW SIDE...







THE OTHIER HALF OF THE T' GOES TO THE BLOOM SIDE...
THRU THE PLASTIC WALL. U CAN SEE THIS BY THE BLUE TAPE
ON THE WALL..>!







THE OTHIER SIDE IN BLOOM ROOM...







NOW TO EXHAUST THIS... BEAST... I WAS LUCKY AND HAD THE ATTIC
CRAWL SPACE ALREADY IN THE ROOM... SO ME MADE A VENT OUTA IT..>!













HERE IS THE CONNECTION ON THE BACK SIDE OF THAT BOARD..>!
THIS JUMPS OVER TO THE CARBON FILTER, THAT WAS PUT UP THERE..!



















THE FILTER WAS STRAPPED TO A SLED SO IT WOULD VENT GOOD
AND NOT BE LAYING FLAT ON ANYTHING..>!
THE ATTIC VENTS TO THE WORLD..>!







MY AIR INTAKE FOR THE SYSTEM IS THE VENT HOLE IN THE DOOR...!
I HAVE A FAN RUNNING TO AID IN "MORE" FRESH AIR BEING 
SPREAD THROUGH OUT THE ROOM...! AND A PIC OF THE A/C UNIT...
WITCH IS A LIFE SAVER IN THE SUMMER MONTHS...!







THE SIZE FOR THE UNIT IS 6 INCH INTAKE AND EXHAUST...!
AND WILL SUCK THE ENTIRE ROOM IN JUST A BIT UNDER 6 MINS.
ROOM TOTAL SPACE IS 2700 CUBIC FEET...!

HERE IS THE GROW SIDE LINE AND BLOOM SIDE LINE..!
DUCTING... GROW SIDE IS INSULATED..>!













NEXT IN THE AIR FLOW FIELD, I FEEL THESE FALL IN...
I HAVE ABOUT 2-3 OF EVERY KIND SHOWN...! CANT SEEM TO EVER
GET ENOUGH "FAN"...!













THE CHEEPY WALLY WORLD HEATER RUNNING IN THE BLOOM FOR
LIGHTS OUT...! WONT AMIT LIGHT SEEING ITS FORCED AIR AND NOT
ONE OF THOSE GLOWING ONES...!







ALL FANS AND BLOWER SYSTEM RUN OFF THERE OWN DEDICATED 
CIRCUIT...








OK NOW THAT WE HAVE LIGHTS AND ATMOSPHERE COVERED...

LETS MOVE ON TO GEAR...!

STARTING WITH SOIL THEN NUTES... THESE ARE THE ONLY PRODUCTS
I HAVE USED IN THE PAST 7 YEARS, AND HAVE PASSED THESE ON TO MY 
LOCAL NETWORK... ALL DOING AWSOME..>! IN THERE GROW'S...!







THIS IS A LOCAL PRODUCT RESEARCHED HEAVILY FOR WHAT IM DOING..!
AND IS A THREE PART NUTE "A,B,C" ONE OUNCE OF EACH MIXED PER GAL. OF WATER...!







THIS IS 10ml PER GAL. ONTOP OF NUTES ABOVE...! PER GAL.







THE WORM CASTINGS WE WILL BE GETTING INTO LATER ALONG
WITH THE BAT GUNO...!













ALSO SOME OTHIER PRODUCTS THAT GO INTO THE BLOOM SIDE
WE WILL BE GETTING INTO LATER ON...!













THE CLONE JUICE I USE..>! THIS LATER ASWELL...!







HERE IS A BUG STRIP I CAN NOT LIVE WITHOUT...! A MUST HAVE
AND I TRY AND LET ALL KNOW OF THEM...!







MOVING ON NOW TO THE POTS OR TUBS... 
I USE THE _RUBBERMAID ROUGH NECK 14 GALLON_ SIZE WITH _LID_...!
DRILL A FEW DRAIN HOLES... AND BANG A WORKING TREE MAKER...!

5 HOLES IN BOTTOM
3 HOLES LONG SIDES
2 HOLES SHORT SIDES







WHEN I FILL THEM _A LITTLE SHORTY VERSION_ ALLWAYS COMES IN HANDY
TO KEEP IT _CLEAN_..!













THE LID FOR THE UNIT IS USED AS THE DRAIN PAN.. ALONG WITH A HOMEMADE LAZY SUSAN TO AID IN TURNING AND MOVING THE BEAST..>!







INCASE ANY OF YOU ARE SPINNING IN CIRCLES...LIKE I WAS LASTNIGHT
TRYING TO THINK OF A WAY TO SHOW YA THE LAY OUT..>!

IT HIT ME....! HERE YA GO...>! HOPE THIS HELPS PAINT THE PICTURE...!
AS WE ROLL THRU THE DOOR... HERE IS THE LAY OUT..>!







THE ROOMSES...







THE LIGHT SYSTEMS...







THE BLOWER SYSTEM...







IN CLOSING I WANTED TO SAY THE _NOTCH_' 







HOPE THIS FILLED IN SOME BLANKS FOR ALL..>!
IF THERE IS ANY QUESTIONS... 

THE FLOOR IS OPEN...!

MUCH LUV' AS ALLWAYS...HUGS AND DRUGS.

DB.~TLB!


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (Dec 19, 2008)

Now I'm not gonna be able to sleep..........


----------



## tipsgnob (Dec 19, 2008)

*you are the man db...I was glad to the molasses, that's the brand I use. but I was never sure if I was using the right stuff.+++rep*


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 19, 2008)

HERE IS THE GROW SIDE TO DATE...

CENTER FLOOR "TREES IN THE MAKING" ARE 

PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT. ~ CLOSE
BLACK BERRY WIDOW' ~ CENTER
NORHTERN LIGHT' ~ FAR SIDE

ON SHELF IS MASTER KUSH, FROM SEED... SHOWN IS THE CLONES TAKEN
FROM THE SEED.








*BLOOM* SIDE.







STARTING IN ONE CORNER...

BLACK BERRY WIDOW, JUST CAME IN...







NORHTERN LIGHTS... RUNNING WITH THE GIRL ABOVE ON THE CALANDER.







NEXT IN LINE IS THE ROMULUS' AND MASTER KUSH CLONES FROM
SEED, SISTERS TO THE ONES IN GROW







NEXT HUGH GIRL IN CIRCLE IS AN EXPERIMENT WITH...
BLUE BERRY AND PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT. RUNNING IN ONE POT...!
SHE WILL ALSO BE THE NEXT OUT THE ROOM FOR HARVEST...
BB' IS ON THE LEFT...







AND LAST RUNNING IS A CONTROL FOR THE TWO'FER RUNNING
TOGETHIER IN THE ONE POT/ TUB...
BLUE BERRY IS SHOWN LEFT IN THE PIC BELOW AND PINNEAPPLE DS' SHOWN R'








FOR THE BIO'S ON EA' YOUR GOING TO NEED TO GIVE DB' SOME TIME...!

HOPE YOU LIKED TODAYS SHOW...

DB.~TLB!


----------



## Earl (Dec 19, 2008)

Very Slick

How many plants in the bloom room ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 19, 2008)

earl said:


> very slick
> 
> how many plants in the bloom room ?


three tubs carrying 4 monsters 5 to 6' range...

And 4 6 inch pots running two footers or so...!

Six strains total.

Db.


----------



## thenotorious420 (Dec 19, 2008)

Juicy setup!!! I can only dream of that kinda of setup!!!!+rep deff. helped with my nute selection!!

peace


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 20, 2008)

I DID NOT KNOW THAT MY TAGS' WAS A CHAT ROOM...!

IM ASKING REAL NICE... SEEING I CANT REMOVE YUR QUESTIONS
AND U HAVE A COUPLE... COULD YOU PLEASE REMOVE YOUR QUESTIONS
OUTA RESPECT TO THIS JOURNAL, AND THIS FORUM... AND BRING
THEM IN THE JOURNAL...

WILL ANSWER ALL QUESTIONS...!


SO WHAT DO YOU SAY...??? 


PLEASE AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR RESPECT...!









DB.~TLB'


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking good man... I hear you're in a wheelie chair, man... You seriously put the capable in handi-capable...

Good job man... Seriously 

I can't imagine being in your position and thinking about putting a carbon filter up there... 


The utmost respect.


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey DB. Good to see you back. Such pretty, pretty plants always!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 21, 2008)

HELLO TO ALL OUT THERE IN FORUM LAND...! SEEING THAT A COUPLE
PASSENGERS, JUST HAD TO SEE THE PAY HORN OH!!!  WE WILL
PROB' HAVE SOME DOUBLE UP PIC'S, BUT IN THIS POST YOU WILL
SEE WERE THEY ARE IN THE SYSTEMS, AND THE PREP' WORK BEING
DONE TO THEM, LOOKING AT WHAT I WANT TO CUM OUT WITH AT
THE END RESULT... "HARVEST"...! AGAIN SORRY FOR THE DOUBLES,
BUT BEING A PORN WHORE, WHEN A PASSENGER PULLS THE CORD.....
WE GOTTA STOP AND "FLASH'EM".... SOOOOO!


WERE ALLMOST THERE...!

I CAN ALMOST SEE THE LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL..>!






LETS GET THE RADIO TUNED IN ON THE BUS'... FOR THE RIDE...!
STRAP~ON, SEATBELTS IN....? 

FOR THE RASTA' WITH US...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dON2VJh2h68&feature=related

FOR THE HEAVY~ER CROWD...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImrtZRrS70w

RADIO SET.... LETS MOVE ON.

OK LETS TALK CALANDERS FOR A BIT... 

HERE IS THE UPDATE. 
BY THE END OF THIS POST ALL SHOULD BE CLEAR...! AND HOPEFULLY LITTLE TO NO CONFUSION. BUT COMMENTS AND QUESTIONS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME...! 

TO START HERE IS THE NEW' REVISED CALANDER SHOT...!







OK, HOW IT RUNS...!

RED~ IS ALLWAYS THE GROW SIDE. AND THE NEXT BIG TREE RUN HEADED FOR BLOOM.
*BLACK*~ IS ALWAYS THE *BLOOM* SIDE AND THOSE BIG GIRLS HEADED FOR HARV.

_OTHIER COLORS RUN THREW AND ARE KEPT TRACK OF THE SAME WAY...!_


LETS START THIS IN GROW... AND SOME SHOTS OF THIS END...!













SHOWN ABOVE CENTER FLOOR... AND RUNNING RED ON THE CALANDER...

NORTHERN LIGHTS' FAR
BLACK BERRY WIDOW' CENTER
PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT'. CLOSE

THE LITTLE'ENS ON THE RACK SHOWN BELOW, AND SITTING ON LEFT ABOVE. ALSO RUNNING IN THE GROW.







MASTER KUSH' 2 AND 3

SHOWN IN GREEN ON THE CALANDER. 
OK WITH THAT COVERED, LETS MOVE ON TO THE *BLOOM *SIDE.. OF THE OP'S

=============================================

*BLACK*~ ALWAYS BEING THE COLOR FOR *BLOOM*, AND THE MONSTERS HEADED FOR HARV' ON THAT SIDE...!

THE *BLOOM* SIDE, SHOWN IN *BLACK* ON THE CALANDER...!







THE BIG GIRLS RUNNING IN THERE ARE ALLWAYS *BLACK*, 
"FOR BLOOM'EN" CAUSE THEY ARE...!

*BLUE BERRY~PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT'. "THE TWO'FER"*







*NORTHERN LIGHTS'*







*BLACK BERRY WIDOW'*






THE LITTLE'EN RUNNING IN THERE ASWELL "AS CONTROLS" ON THE STRAINS RUNNING TWO'FER, ARE... SHOWN IN ORANGE.

BLUE BERRY LEFT SIDE
PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT'. RIGHT







AFTER THEM IS THE OTHIER TWO RUNNING IN *BLOOM* 

SHOWING GREEN ON THIS SIDE OF THE CALANDER ASWELL, FOR TRACKING... ARE THE

ROMULUS' LEFT IN PIC
MASTER KUSH'~1 RIGHT







THESE FOUR ARE RUNNING IN SMALL 6'' POTS..!

WELL THAT ABOUT RAPS UP THE RUNNINGS...!
SOME UPDATES COMMING SOON ON THE GROUP, HOPE THIS HAS BEEN
A GOOD RIDE..!

HUGS AND DRUGS...

DB.~TLB!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 21, 2008)

HEY HEY HEY...!

OK, WE GOT TO DO A LITTLE TIME TRAVEL... BACK TO THE 10TH/11TH...!

HERES THERE BIO'. 

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: NORTHERN LIGHT', BLACK BERRY WIDOW'
AND PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT.

DAYS AS CLONE...: 14 DAYS 
DAYS/WKS. IN GRO'...: 5 WKS.
DAYS/WKS. IN BLM'...:
TOTAL LIFE...= 7 WKS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

NL'~ 2'/ 3''
BBW'~ 2'
PDS'~ 2'/ 7''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: A GOOD 2' CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED PER...

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 70*F/ 37rh. 

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: PLANTS ARE GETTING THE GROW' 10-10-12 WITH 10ml OF HYGROZYME PER GALLON...! THE GROW MIX IS A THREE PART SYSTEM "A-B-C" WITCH IS MIXED IN THERE GALLON OF TAP WATER AT 1 FL OZ OF EA. PART PER GALLON. ADD THE HYGRO', TOP GALLON OFF AND WATER...
EACH GIRL IS GETTING ABOUT A HALF GALLON OF SAID MIX ABOUT EVERY 2-3 DAYS. 

COMMENTS...: NOTHING OUT OF NORMAL... THE GIRLS WERE TOPPED AND HAVE RECOVERED AND ARE GROWING FOR IT, TREES ARE ON THE WAY....!

OK, LETS SHOW HOW DB' MAKES INDOOR TREES....!

HERE IS OUR GROW SIDE...! BACK THEN. PDS' IN THE CLOSEST TO YOU...!
BBW' "MIDDLE OF THE PACK, AND NL' FAR SIDE...! CENTER FLOOR...!







PDS' WERE IM GOING TO CUT, AND HER TOP BEFORE THIS...!













WHAT WAS CUT AND WHAT SHE LOOKED LIKE AFTER...!












THE BBW' IS NEXT....
HER CUT SPOT, WHAT WAS TAKEN AND THE AFTERMATH...!

























THE NL' IS THE NEXT UP.... SAME BREAK DOWN.... SHOW TELL CUT....!



















HERE THEY ARE AFTER... PDS' CLOSE, BBW' CENTER AND NL' FAR...













ALITTLE ZEN PIC.






OK WITH THAT DONE, I HAVE A BIT OF THE LARGER FAN LEAF TO REMOVE TO MAKE 
THE LIGHT MORE AVB. TO THE LOWER BRANCHES I WONT TO GROW UP INTO LIMBS...!
HERE IS A SHOT OF "WHATS MISSING IN THIS PHOTO"...!













OK WE GOT THAT COVERED, SO THE NEXT RUN UPDATE WILL BE OF THE RECOVERY SHOTS, I WILL NOT RUN A _BIO'_ WITH THOSE... AND THEY ARE COMMING AS SOON AS I CAN MUSTER IT...! OR IS IT MUSTURD... HMMMM!

SO WAKEY BAKEY  AND HOPE CHRISTMAS IS GETTING IN THE AIR AROUND YUR TREES...!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 21, 2008)

OK, HERE IS SOME CATCH~UP SHOTS...! SO THAT WE MAY KEEP MOVING ON...

THE TREES ARE JUST GOING FOR IT...
A GROW ROOM SHOT.







PDS' IS CLOSE, BBW' MIDDLE, AND NL' END...







THE RECOVERY SHOTS OF THE TOPPING... THE PDS' FIRST BBW' SECOND, AND NL' RUNNING LAST.!

WHEN THE TOPPING TOOK PLACE THE TOP BRANCHES SHOWN NOW WERE ONLY MAYBE AN INCH OR SO... 
THEY NOW HAVE TAKEN OVER AND ARE TURNING INTO LIMB'S...!



















NOW WITH THERE TRANS' CUMING TO THE LARGER TUB THIS WK. AND THE TIME LEFT TO RUN IN GROW... 
UNTILL THERE IS EVEN ROOM IN *BLOOM...* THE GIRLS ARE RUNNING
RIGHT ON SCHEDUAL, BUT ARE ON COARSE TO BE DAMN GIANTS AGAIN...! 

WILL BE WORKING ON _TIMES_ HERE, AS A LIKE MY PLANTS A BIT SMALLER
WHEN THEY RUN INTO THE *BLOOM* SIDE... EXPECTING THE GROWTH
THAT OCCURS DURING THE BEGGINING STAGES OF BLOOM...!
THIS TOUCH SMALLER JUST LANDS AT A MARK I LIKE...!

YOU COULD SAY IT FITS THE ROOM AND ITS SPACE ALOTTED BETTER,
FOR ITS RUN THROUGH THE SYSTEM...!

HERE IS SOME SHOTS OF THE GIRLS JUST SITTING THERE WAITING FOR
SAID TRANS...!



















WELL NEXT UPDATES WILL BE ON THE *BLOOM* SIDE...!
HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL STILL...!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Dec 21, 2008)

DIRTBAG said:


> *BLOOM* SIDE.


Hey DB,

I've always wondered how do growers' have their lights like that (without being connected to a hood). I mean I figured it wasn't rocket science. At the same time, no one ever wants a fire hazard for a growroom lol.

Did you rewire the lights like that, or did you buy an extension cord (in a manner of speaking) for your lights???

Either way man, all the best to ya,

BW


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 21, 2008)

You can just purchase a HID socket, instead of buying a hood that already has one built in...

Then wire the socket to the ballast...


I was meaning to ask...

Do you notice a better yield doin it this way? 

It's one of the things I've been meaning to try out...

I was also thinking, if you were to put one of those cheap shop light reflectors on the wire, above the socket, but do it inside out, or upside down whatever... You would get the reflectivity instead of the light shining straight up it would be scattered outward.


Like a "U" instead of the normal "n"... What do you think?


I also wanted to mention that I think plant number limitations for medicinal users is stupid... Makes no sense to me, and I realize that it has a big influence on your grow...

If you weren't a medicinal grower under law, would you do anything differently? Sog?


----------



## Earl (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are some happy girls in your grow room.

.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 21, 2008)

and I just posted a link on the MichiganMedicalMarijuna website, we are going to make you more famous. What no npr radio stations?? VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 21, 2008)

A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL THE POSTERS ABOVE, FOR YOUR 
INTEREST AND SUPPORT... NOT TO MENTION THE KIND WORDS...





MrHowardMarks said:


> You can just purchase a HID socket, instead of buying a hood that already has one built in...
> 
> Then wire the socket to the ballast...
> 
> ...


LIKE YOU WERE SAYING ABOVE...
I WOULD RUN THE BLOOM SIDE AS THE SMALLER 6' POT SIZE THAT
I HAVE GOING...SCREW PLANT COUNT ...STAY VERTICAL AND GO WITH
STADIUM SEATING...LOL! SEEING I CAN PULL 2 ZIPS OFF A 2' FOOT GIRL.
RUN THE PLANT COUNT TO WORK OUTPUT WANTED, FOR MEDICATIONS
NEEDED...! "IF THAT MADE SENSE"  

I RAM ABOUT A _OUNCE_ A WK. OF THE NL' THAT EVERYONE IS CRAZY FOR.
MY TOLERANCE LEVELS ON HER SUCK! BUT SHE DOES WIPE OUT THE PAIN 
_LIKE_ NOW. RUNNING LIKE ABOVE WOULD ALLOW A PERSON TO ALLWAYS
KEEP THE _TOLERANC_E LEVELS AT _BAY_... ALSO KEEPING THE DIFFERANT
VARIATIONS OF THE CANNABINOIDS IN THE SYSTEM DOING THERE WORK
TO ITS FULLEST...! 



Earl said:


> Those are some happy girls in your grow room.
> 
> .


THANK YOU SIR... I THINK I GOT THAT _LINK_ THING FIGURED...
A KILLER EXAMPLE OF _VERTICAL GROWING "MR. MARKS"_ IS THE MONSTER
THAT EARL HAS IN THE SPACE SHUTTLE, YES ALOT OF LIGHT PUT DOWN
STREAM SO TO SPEAK, BUT...! I BELIEVE MOST WAS CUMMING FROM
THE VERTICAL ANGLE... STILL HAVING THE NIGHTMARE'S OF HER
"EATING ME"...  OR WAS I EATING HER... WELL ANYWAY,

"TO BAD SHE WAS A DRINKER".... SHAME...DB' SIGGGGGGH'S




VictorVIcious said:


> and I just posted a link on the MichiganMedicalMarijuna website, we are going to make you more famous. What no npr radio stations?? VV


*FAMOUS...??? "WTF"...* kiss-ass

*YOUR STILL NOT TURNING ON THE CHAIR VV'... YOU CAN SIT IN IT,*
*BUT DONT TURN THE KEY...* 









FOR SOME CRAZY ASS REASON I FIGURED I WOULD DIG OUT ME LIGHT
BOXES AND RUN A COUPLE SHOTS OF THEM...!





















MADE A REALLY GOOD CHOICE WITH THESE, THEY DO IT ALL...!
NEVER A PROBLEM, BEEN RUNNING 24/7 SINCE I STARTED.



WELL OFF TO THE RACES.. 

THANKS AGAIN FOR THE INTEREST, AND ANY HELP I CAN BE ANYTIME...
THATS JUST THE "TLB" WAY...!



HUGS AND DRUGS...

DB.~TLB!


----------



## GrowTech (Dec 21, 2008)

DIRTBAG said:


> A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL THE POSTERS ABOVE, FOR YOUR
> INTEREST AND SUPPORT... NOT TO MENTION THE KIND WORDS...
> 
> 
> ...



that SLS ballast is going to last double the warranty... watch. those puppies are solid. might not be made in america, but they are still the shit.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Dec 21, 2008)

very nice grow man....I always have run vertical...i feel i get a better use of light this way....im going to start running both vertical and horizontal....try usin some cool tubes....youll be able to let your girls get closer to the light...I like fact that you grow trees and not shrubs like me....I also like the fact that you use the big ass totes instead of 5 gallon buckets.....lets you get lots of roots i bet....


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 21, 2008)

DIRTBAG said:


> A BIG THANK YOU TO ALL THE POSTERS ABOVE, FOR YOUR
> INTEREST AND SUPPORT... NOT TO MENTION THE KIND WORDS...
> 
> 
> ...


Did I miss Mini-me's birthday? VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 22, 2008)

No thats comming up in feb'... Its about the same day as my one year..
Date to the forums... Minime is turning three... "wow just were has
the time gone...?"

db.


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 22, 2008)

DB
Great read ,and i love the porn .I'm learnin I'm learnin


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 23, 2008)

I'd like to try vertical, if I didn't think I'd have cooling issues. I've seen some pretty good results doing it that way. A lot bulkier buds... More side growth.

I've gotten good at sog canopy growing, using hoods that's pretty much my only choice.

I also stalk all the underbrush and create an even canopy, since the underbrush won't get the light penetration needed, and just slow down the tops. I just uploaded a bunch of updated pics to my journal so you can see the stalking I'm talking about, it's pretty dramatic, but it works... 

Looking good, I'm flipping my lights off, today's the last day of veg... !


----------



## monkeyflappy (Dec 28, 2008)

subscribed on recommendation


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok DirtBag, I'm filling up the seats, teach on buddy. VV


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 29, 2008)

Keep yer eyes on the road and yer hand apon the wheel.Pass me one of those brews back here.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 29, 2008)

_HOOTER_, ALL...! SO NICE TO SEE SOME NEW FACES... "OLE' ONES TOO" _BT'_ 

PLAYING THE CATCH~UP GAME HERE, HOLIDAYS AND TRANSPLANTING. 
BLAH BLAH BLAH~! 

LETS JUST JUMP RIGHT INTO IT AND TRY AND COVER SOME GROUND...!

TO START LETS GET THE RADIO' TUNED IN... SOME MOTORHEAD...!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cze-RcZMXE&feature=related 

AND _AWAY_ WE GO......

HERE IS THE BIO' ON THE GIRLS WERE GOING TO PLAY WITH TODAY..

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: BLACKBERRY WIDOW', NORTHERN LIGHTS' AND
PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT.

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS.
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 6 WKS./ 2 DYS.
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:
TOTAL LIFE...= 8 WKS./ 2 DYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

BBW'~ 2'/ 1''
NL'~ 2'/ 3''
PDS'~ 2'/ 9''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: A GOOD 2' CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED PER...

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 68-70*F/ 38% rh. CONSTANT 

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: FOR THE TRANSPLANT, 4 GALLONS OF THE GROW MIX,
PICTURE SHOWN, + 10ml OF THE HYGROZYME, SHOWN ASWELL... IN THERE HOLE'
WAS PLACED 1tsp OF THE WORMCAST SHOWN... "POWDERED"!
THE 4 GALLONS PER TUB WAS POURED IN, NO DRAINAGE. SOIL IS NEW...!

COMMENTS...: EVERYTHING WENT GREAT WITH THE TRANS'. THE PDS' SEEMS TO BE
WANTING TO SKOOL ME A BIT...! I HAVE ONLY RUN A COUPLE OF HER, AND HAVE 
NOT YET LEARNED HER ALL THE WAY...! SO FAR THAT GIRL IS TELLING AND SHOWING
ME THAT SHE LIKES THE BLOOM SIDE RUNNINGS AND NUTES BETTER THAN THE GROW SIDE..
IN THE FUTURE I WILL RUN ONE OF HER ON BLOOM NUTES ONLY...AS AN EXPERIMENT...!
ALSO SOME LOLLY POPPING, AND CLEAN UP BEFORE THE TRANS' WAS PERFORMED. I AM
RUNNING BEHIND BY ABOUT 2 WKS. WITH THIS TRANS... "DAMN HOLIDAYS"

WELL ENOUGH OF THE BIO'... "TIME FOR THE _PORN_"...!

IF YOU LIKE _DRUM SOLO'S_ CHECK THIS, JUST RAN ACROSS IT..! "BANG"

A BIT MORE "MOTORHEAD"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBXbR4g6Ozk&NR=1

WELL LETS GET TO IT. HERE ARE THE GIRLS IN QUESTION...!
THE GROW SIDE...













HERE IS THE PDS'.













THE NL'...













ON THE NL' I AM SEEING THAT HER TWO CENTER BRANCHES ARE
STARTING TO TAKE OVER FROM WHEN SHE WAS TOPPED I WANT HER
TO PUT A BIT MORE WORK INTO THE OTHIER BRANCHES... I HAVE TIME
TO RUN HER A BIT IN GROW, SO I TOPPED AGAIN THE TOP TWO MAINS, SO 
SHE WOULD PUT MORE WORK INTO MAKING A BIG ASS BUSH TREE... HEHEHEHE!

HERE IS SOME SHOTS OF WHAT WAS DONE...













THE BBW', RUNNING LAST...!



















SOME STICK PICTURES... FOR THE SIZE UP.
PDS'







NL'







BBW'







===============================================================

WELL THATS THEM THOSES'... LETS MOVE ONTO THE TRANSPLANT...!
AS STATED ABOVE HERE IS THE SOIL, NUTES, AND EXTRAS DB' PLAYS WITH..!
FOR THE SET UP AND TRANS, TO MAKE US SOME TREES...





-










-






HERE IS THE SET UP AND TUBS... I USE A SHORTY TO BLOCK ALL THE HOLES
THAT WERE MADE FOR DRAINAGE IN THE LARGER ONE... THIS KEEPS IT CLEAN
UNTILL I CANT SET IT ON ITS OWN LID...!













HERE IS HOW I SET THE TUB UP...!
1ST, WE DIG IN THE SOIL. FILL UP ABOUT 3 OF THE BOWLS, DUMP THEM
IN AND PAT IT DOWN... WE DO THIS ABOUT 3 TIMES FOR A TOTAL OF ABOUT 9-10
BOWLS PER TUB... GET IT ALL TAPPED DOWN AND MOVE ON TO THE NEXT STEP..!





-


















NOW TO MAKE MY HOLES' AND SIZE THEM UP.. I HAVE CUT ONLY THE BOTTOM
FROM ONE OF THE 6'' POTS THE GIRLS ARE RUNNING IN...! THIS WORKS AS
A DEPTH GAUGE AND REALLY MAKES A GOOD TRANSPLANT HOLE...!





-










-






I GET THEM ALL DUG OUT AND MOVE ON TO THE NEXT STEP...!







ARE NEXT STEP, IS A LITTLE 1tsp SPRINKLE OF THE WORM CAST POWDER..!
IN EA. HOLE... I TAKE A HAND BLENDER TO THE WORM CAST I HAVE, TO BREAK
IT DOWN MORE INTO POWDER FORM...! THE PLANT IS PULLED FROM ITS OLD HOME,
SET IN THE HOLE, AND PRESSED IN... LIKE DOING A CPR' MOVE. THE TOP SOIL IS
MADE PURTY, AND WERE DONE...!





-










-












OVER TIME I HAVE LEARNED BECAUSE OF THE FUNNY SHAPE OF THE TUB'S
TO SET THE PLANT IN A CERTAIN WAY, SO THAT IS GROWS TO FIT THE TUB SHAPE,
AND THE SPACE IT WILL RUN IN FOR THE *BLOOM* PORTION OF ITS LIFE...! DID TAKE
A BIT A TIME TO CATCH ON TO THIS...! WITH THEM ALL TUCKED IN THERE NEW
HOME FOR LIFE... SOME LINE UP SHOTS OF THE TREES TO COME..!

PDS', FAR... NL' CENTER AND BBW' CLOSE...!













EACH WAS WATERED WITH THE 4 GALLONS OF MIX, GROW ROOM FLOOR CLEANED, LIGHT 
MOVED DOWN A TOUCH AND THE GIRLS ALL RESET ON THE FLOOR...!













WELL THATS THE GROW SIDE.... *BLOOM* UPDATE IS NEXT... SO STAY TUNED...!

HUGS AND DRUGS!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## Earl (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the great pictures and information.

.


----------



## Kruzty (Dec 30, 2008)

Earl said:


> Thanks for the great pictures and information.
> 
> .


Cant wait to see where ya's put the tire swing on those soon to be trees.Love the hole former ya used.Looks like that works pretty slick.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 31, 2008)

DOOBEE, ALL!
WELL FATHER TIME IS GETTING READY TO HATCH' BABY NEW YEAR...
SO LETS TRY AND CLOSE OUT THE YEAR WITH SOME OF THE *BLOOM* SIDE AND
PAY HORN OH!....!!!

LETS KICK THE RADIO ONTO THIS TODAY...!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V5YvDyn3YE~ I WANNA GET HIGH "CYPRESS HILL"

FOR THE HEAVIER CROWD...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn82dMFGN8g~ ANGRY CHAIR "ALICE AND CHAINS"

HERE IS THE BIO' ON THE FIRST GROUP THAT IS IN THE *BLOOM* ROOM...!

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: BLUE BERRY' AND PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT'.

WKS./DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS.
WKS./DAYS IN GRO'...: 2 WKS./ 6 DYS.
WKS./DAYS IN BLM'...: 3 WKS./ 6 DYS.

TOTAL LIFE...= 8 WKS./ 5 DYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:
BB'- 3'/3''
PDS'- 2'/8''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: A GOOD 2' CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED PER... 

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 
LIGHTS ON~ 70*F/ 55% rh
LIGHTS OFF~ 65*F/ 55% rh

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: MY *BLOOM* NUTES OF 7-19-14 AND _10ml_ OF THE 
HYGROZYME, PER GALLON...! EACH GIRL IS NOW GETTING WATERED WITH THIS MIX
EVERY OTHIER DAY. I HAVE ALSO ADDED THE _BAT GUNO IN POWDER FORM _TO THE
TOP OF THERE SOIL... A _1/4 tsp_ OF THIS JUST PLACED ONTOP OF THERE SOIL..!
ALSO THEY HAVE RECIEVED A SIP OF THE _APPLE JUICE_ IN THERE MIX, _ONCE._ THIS BEING
THE 3rd WK. OF THERE *BLOOM*...!

COMMENTS...: EVERYTHING SEEMS TO BE RUNNING NORMAL, AND ON TIME..!
I HAVE NOTICED THAT THE SMELL COMMING OFF THE LITTLE PDS' IS LIKE "WOW"..!!!
OK LETS GET TO THE *BLOOM* ROOM AND START UP THE PORN...!

HERE IS THE *BLOOM* ROOM, BEST SHOTS I COULD GET. ITS A FOREST IN THERE...













STARTING IN THE LEFT CORNER OF THE TOP SHOTS, LETS ROLL THE ROOM...
FIRST UP IS THE BLUE BERRY'. BIO' ABOVE ON THESE TWO...!

























NEXT IN IS THE PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT.'...!




















NEXT IN AND AFTER THOSE TWO, WERE ONTO ANOTHIER BIO'

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: *BLACKBERRY WIDOW' AND NORTHERN LIGHTS*

WKS./DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.*
WKS./DAYS IN GRO'...: *8 WKS./ 3 DYS.*
WKS./DAYS IN BLM'...: *2 WKS./ 6 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *13 WKS./2 DYS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:
*BBW'- 5'/2''*
*NL'- 5'/1''*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A VERY LARGE 4'+ CIRCLE NEEDED PER...!*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:
*LIGHTS ON~ 70*F/ 55% rh*
*LIGHTS OFF~ 62-65*F/ 55% rh* 

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: *THESE TWO GIANTS HAVE BEEN WATERED EVERY 5-6 DAYS*
*AND ARE ON THE SAME BLOOM NUTES AS ABOVE...! ALONG WITH THE HYGROZYME @ *
*THE 10ml PER GALLON DOSE...JUICE AND ME BAT GUNO TEA IS IN THE FUTURE VERY*
*SOON. *

COMMENTS...: *NOTHING TO REPORT HERE, JUST A' BLOOMING RIGHT ALONG...*
*BUDS ARE STARTING TO SHOW...!*

SOME SHOTS OF THE *BBW' *



















HERE IS THE *NL'* NEXT IN LINE...!













OK, WERE ALLMOST THERE...!
NEXT LITTLE'ENS IN ARE ANOTHIER BIO'... SO, HERE IS THAT..!

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: ROMULUS' AND MASTER KUSH'#1
WKS./DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS.
WKS./DAYS IN GRO'...: 2 WKS./ 5 DYS.
WKS./DAYS IN BLM'...: 3 WKS.

TOTAL LIFE...= 7 WKS./ 5 DYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:
ROM'- 3'/1'' 
MK#1'- 3'

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: 2'+ CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED PER...! 

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 
LIGHTS ON~ 70*F/ 55% rh
LIGHTS OFF~ 62-65*F/ 55% rh

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: MY *BLOOM* NUTES OF 7-19-14 AND _10ml_ OF THE 
HYGROZYME, PER GALLON...! EACH GIRL IS NOW GETTING WATERED WITH THIS MIX
EVERY OTHIER DAY. I HAVE ALSO ADDED THE _BAT GUNO IN POWDER FORM_ TO THE
TOP OF THERE SOIL... A _1/4 tsp_ OF THIS JUST PLACED ONTOP OF THERE SOIL..!
ALSO THEY HAVE RECIEVED A SIP OF THE _APPLE JUICE_ IN THERE MIX, ONCE. THIS BEING
THE 3rd WK. OF *BLOOM*...! MY DOSES FOR THE _APPLE_ WERE @ _1/4cup PER GALLON_ OF 
SAID MIX. 

COMMENTS...: AGAIN NOTHING REALLY TO REPORT... JUST STARTED SHOWING BUDS 
A BIT AGO, AND LOOKING FINE...! THE MK' IS LOOKING LIKE A CUBBY GIRL, WHILE
THE ROMULUS IS GOING FOR THE AK~47/ WHT. WIDOW', BLUEBERRY LOOK....! AM
LOOKING FORWARD TO BOTH OF THERE HARVEST'S SEEING THERE MY FIRST SEED EVER...!
HERE IS SOME SHOTS OF THESE TWO GIRLS...!

THE MK'#1 GOING FIRST.

























RUNNING SECOND... THE ROMULUS'...!


























WOOOO WEEEEEE'....!

LAST IN THE ROOM. THE *TWO'FER*...!!! HERE IS HER BIO'.

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: *BLUE BERRY AND PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT. "ONE TUB"*

DAYS/WKS. AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.*
DAYS/WKS. IN GRO'...: *4 WKS.*
DAYS/WKS. IN BLM'...: *7 WKS./ 1 DAY.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *13 WKS./ 1 DAY.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 
*BB'- 4'/10'' *
*PDS'- 4'* 

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A VERY LARGE 5-6' CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED...!!!* 

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:
*LIGHTS ON~ 70*F/ 55% rh*
*LIGHTS OFF~ 62-65*F/ 55% rh*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: *THIS GIRL, BEING THE NEXT TO HARV. HAS HAD IT ALL...!*
*THE BLOOM NUTES @ 7-19-14, THE HYGROZYME @ 10ml PER GALLON. ON EVERY WATERING.*
*APPLEJIUCE @ 1/2cup PER GALLON ON EVERYOTHIER WATERING..! ON THE ODD' WATERS*
*SHE ALSO HAS HAD THE MOLLASSES @ 1tsp PER GALLON. SHE IS BEING WATERED WITH*
*THESE MIXES ABOUT EVERY 5-6 DAYS @ 4 GALLONS UNTILL I GET A BIT OF DRAINAGE...!*
*JUST LIKE THE OTHIER BIG GIRLS GOING...*

COMMENTS...: *EVERYTHING IS OK', THE BB' IS PUSHING THE PDS' OUT OF THE WAY*
*A BIT, AND IS ALSO HOGGING SOME OF THE NUTES GIVEN..! THIS IS ALSO ONE*
*REASON WHY THE SOLO RUNS OF EACH "ABOVE" IN ORANGE.., IS SO I CAN GET A FAIR LOOK AT EACH*
*GIRL..! OTHIER THAN THAT...! HARV' IS CUMMING FOR HER, AND HER TIME IS SHORT.*
*HER IS SOME SHOTS OF HER...! "WHAT A MONSTER...!!!" HAD TO STAND OUT SIDE THE *
*ROOM TO GET SOME OF THESE...! SHE IS BY FAR THE BIGGEST AND WIERDEST ONE IVE'*
*DONE TO DATE..! WELL EXCEPT FOR FEEDING YOUR PLANTS APPLE JUICE...*

I TRIED TO PASTE THREE SHOTS TOGETHIER TO GET A HOLE VIEW OF HER..!

















THE *BLUEBERRY* SIDE...







THE *PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT.'* HALF...!







HERE IS THE BEST SHOT I COULD GET OF THE TOP IN HOLE'...
*PDS'* BEING THE CLOSER, AND *BB'* BEING THE FAR.







SOME PORN OFF THE *BB'* AND *PDS'*, THIS PLANT IS SO STINKY CANT WAIT TO SMOKE THIS...!
AND SHE IS A PRODUCER SO SHE MAY BE AROUND FOR A BIT...!!!

THE *BB'.*







AND THE *PDS'*



















WELL WE DID IT...! 
HOPE YOU HAVE ENJOYED THE RIDE AND ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO THE 
NEW YEAR..! NEXT POST CUMMING BEFORE THE END OF THE YEAR, WILL BE ABOUT
THE CALANDER I RUN, TO AID IN TRYING TO GET ER' DONE...!
AS ALLWAYS...

HUGS AND DRUGS~
TO THE FUTURE AND BONG~ON...!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## Earl (Dec 31, 2008)

Which one of those did I get to smoke ?
.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Dec 31, 2008)

That would be the norhtern lights...!

Its running black on the calander, and type is bold, for its bio's...!

She has been with me for over 4 yrs now, and i have learned that she is one
of a kind...!

Alot of ppl. Have had a chance to taste and all are crazy about her..!

Full blooded indica is the popular vote..! Northern lights...

Db.


IN THE FIRST PIC OF THE BLOOM ROOM IS THE ONE STRAIGHT AHEAD IN BLOOM ROOM...
IN THE GROW SIDE ITS THE GIRL CLOSEST TO THE CAMERA...


----------



## DaGambler (Dec 31, 2008)

yo, lik'in the clown motiff 

i was going to say drop the mh a little... but your plants all look good under it, so whats to complain about.

i was also going to say that the flower chamber would bang with another 1000w vertical HPS in there... on a stadium SOG... but you already mentioned that you would do that if you weren't limited by numbers.

no reason not to let all the plants get to the height that they can and grow trees if you have more space and such than you already need. so i think ur doing just fine. keep on keep'in on bro.

just don't accidentally hit the garage door opener button


----------



## raiderman (Dec 31, 2008)

ns job and setup , plants look ns . subsscribed.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

Just a suggestion, has nothing to do with your grow... But it takes forever for your pages to load, all the pics in the text... I post from a mobile, and I could open half of the last page... Too big for my Blackberry... But, do it however you want.


*Also, I was reading the label of Advanced Nutrients' Sweet Leaf, and I found some rather interesting ingredients.

Molasses, Corn Syrup, Raw cane extract, grape concentrate, cranberry concentrate, sandlewood extract, B vitamins...

I'm going to mess around with those ingredients and try to get something similar, Sweet Leaf is 85 bucks a gallon, I imagine you can make it for a whole lot less.


I thought you'd be interested in the grape, cranberry... With the apple and all.


----------



## Earl (Dec 31, 2008)

Where did you get the Northern Lights? 
is it a mama you clone from?
or do you have seeds?
.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy New Year, DB, I hope you had a good one. Please check out my new grow journal when you get a chance. I've got some big girls just going into flower and I need all the support I can get!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 1, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> yo, lik'in the clown motiff
> 
> i was going to say drop the mh a little... but your plants all look good under it, so whats to complain about.
> 
> ...


IF I GET THE LIGHT ANY CLOSER THEY
WILL GRAB IT... AND THEN WE HAVE TO 
FIGHT OVER IT...! ITS ABOUT 2 FOOT NOW.

I LOOKED BACK IN ME CALANDERS AND I 
COULD SAY I AVG' A _ZIP+_ PER _FOOT_ OF PLANT... DO BE HONEST I DONT KNOW IF
THIS IS GOOD OR NOT...  

 OH! WE HIT THAT A COUPLE TIMES..!
NOW ITS SEALED, AND DISASSEMBLED




raiderman said:


> ns job and setup , plants look ns . subsscribed.


THANKS FOR YUR SUPPORT, MY JOURNALS
AND PM ARE ALLWAYS OPEN...! 



MrHowardMarks said:


> Just a suggestion, has nothing to do with your grow... But it takes forever for your pages to load, all the pics in the text... I post from a mobile, and I could open half of the last page... Too big for my Blackberry... But, do it however you want.
> 
> 
> *Also, I was reading the label of Advanced Nutrients' Sweet Leaf, and I found some rather interesting ingredients.
> ...


INTERESTED FOR SURE, THATS REALLY WHAT MY JOURNALS ARE FOR...!
THE LEARNING CURVE NEVER STOPS, THE
APPLE JUICE PROVED THAT...
ALSO THE GRAPE JUICE BEING RUN NOW, ON SOME BLUE BERRY IS VALIDATED...!
A BIG THANK YOU THERE, I WILL BE CALLING THESE PPL. TODAY TO LET THEM KNOW...! THEY ARE HAVING GREAT RESULTS, BUT MORE INFO' TO CONFIRM, TIME NOT WASTED, AND WERE ON THE RIGHT TRACK...!

85. A GALLON, I BET WE COULD MAKE BETTER FOR 10.

ON THAT, THE ONE THAT REALLY GETS ME
IS THE CRANNBERRY, THIS WAS LOOKED AT BUT THE ACID CONTENT SEEMED TO HIGH, NOW WITH THIS INPUT, HMMMM!

BRAIN IS WORKING AWAY NOW...! HEHEHEHE!




Earl said:


> Where did you get the Northern Lights?
> is it a mama you clone from?
> or do you have seeds?
> .


SHE WAS GIVEN TO ME AS A CLONE, BUT KNOWING PLANTS EVEN BETTER NOW, GROWING A BIT OF THE SEED, SHE COULD HAVE BEEN FROM SEED... SHE FELT IT IF THAT MAKES SENSE...? SHE WAS GIVEN A COUPLE YEARS AFTER I STARTED FROM THE FIRST NETWORK I WAS PART OF...

SADLY I REPORT... SHE IS NOW IN MY GROWS A CLONE OF A CLONE OF A CLONE...! ABOUT 30X PLUS NOW..!

IN THE GENARATIONS 15-20 WE HAD THE
RETARD LEAF POP UP A BIT. NOW SHE HAS NOT SHOW ANY DEFECTS AT ALL...! SINCE,
AND IS A STABLE GIRL...
THE ONE RUNNING IN GROW NOW WILL BE CLONED OFF, AS IT IS TIME, AND THE THAT GIRL JUST RUN THOUGH THE SYSTEMS...! 

WILL PROB' PULL ABOUT 5 ZIPS OFF HER, SEEING THAT IS WHAT SHE LIKES TO GIVE...!

NO SEED BUT ALOT OF REQUEST FOR DB' TO BECOME AND BREEDER..>! AND START
WITH THAT GIRL... LOL!



shnkrmn said:


> Happy New Year, DB, I hope you had a good one. Please check out my new grow journal when you get a chance. I've got some big girls just going into flower and I need all the support I can get!


ON MY WAY,... I LIKES BIG GIRLS... HEHEHE!

BACK AT YA! HOPE THE NEW YEAR WAS GOOD TO YOU AND ALL...!



THANKS TO ALL FOR THE SUPPORT IN THIS
LAST YEAR... LOOKING FORWARD TO MAKING THE NEXT ONE EVEN BETTER...!



TO THE FUTURE AND BONG ON...!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 1, 2009)

I figured the acidity of cranberry and grape juice are good for slightly lowering the pH, with the high levels of ascorbic, and citric acid...

What go me was corn syrup... That didn't make sense to me, I thought processed sugar was too large to have any benefits for the plant itself, more of a food for the bacteria...

Another thing that confused me was the sandlewood extract...

Connisseur smells like men's cologne, so, there's probably a mixture of essential oils in it that makes it that way... From my limited knowledge of essential oils and men's scents, bergamot is the main smell in most colognes... But connisseur smells more like Axe than the expensive colognes, maybe there's phermones in it???

 Now your brain is on the same awkward twisting journey as mine...


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 1, 2009)

I bet the sandlewood is anti something...! Like putting ceder in the closet to rid
moths...!

The properties of the extract would have to be due to the benificials, or it would
not be there..! The smell or protection toxins is what is jumping forward to the thought
pattern...!

With the sugar, its gotta be the carbs' or poss' the emulsifications property...!
Like in the molasses...


Have had anothier break through here, "fish" products added now..>! Will be
running a post on what was discovered out of my grow, due to the fishy..>!

Also was watching the tube a bit back, about botney and the cannabis plant is closer
to the rose bush than the tomatoe, even closer than the monkey to the human gene run..!

Have been doing a bit of looking into this...for the past couple months..!

Again, will be starting a post in here about the findings..!


Db.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, roses are pretty similar to grow, I trim up my mom's rose bushes for her, and fertilize... You should see her buds!

-Have you seen the King of the Hill when Bobby and Hank grow roses in their closet and are sponsered by the hydro shop?

(Insert link to episode here)


----------



## NugOlogist210 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi all, im new to the forum, but thought i'd try to help you ''vertical'' guys out. there are hps & m/h bulbs out there that have built-in reflectors in them that distribute light more uniformly & concentrated & i dont think they're too expensive. Just a thought, to maybe get bigger yields when you go ''vertical''. -----Nug


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 1, 2009)

Actually those bulbs aren't suitable for vertical growing, the idea with growing vertical is having your bulb surrounded 360 degrees by plants...

...On the subject, those bulbs are good if you put them in a nice hood that has the bubbled reflective surface that breaks up light...

Only you put them so all the light is focused up, into the hood. And reflect it down onto the plants.


This eliminates "hot-spots" and creates a more uniform coverage...


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2009)

I'll buy that for a dollar,lol.seems like it is more limited to how far it reaches than overcast lighting, i dont know, i want to watch this, gd luk bud.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 2, 2009)

The best vertical setup I saw had 2 1000Ws per 2 cool tubes standing vertically amongst the plants, this allowed the plants to be a bit closer to the lights... The room looked pretty cool, totally different than overhead lights. Looked like bushes with a light inside.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 2, 2009)

WOW Dirtbag WOW!!

Fecking amazing what you do and how you do it. I am sitting here with my jaw in my lap every page I read. 

Subscribed instantly! 

Thanks for all your doing


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 2, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, roses are pretty similar to grow, I trim up my mom's rose bushes for her, and fertilize... You should see her buds!
> 
> -Have you seen the King of the Hill when Bobby and Hank grow roses in their closet and are sponsered by the hydro shop?
> 
> (Insert link to episode here)


LMFAO... DAMN YOU! I KNOW TO MANY
NATUROPATHIC'S, AND HIPPIE TWIG EATING TREE HUGGERS..., CALLS ARE 
OUT ON THE SANDLEWOOD... LOL!

I SHOULD KNOW EVERYTHING THERE IS TO KNOW ABOUT IT...! SOON.

MAN I GOT ENOUGH SHT. TO DO WITHOUT
YOU PUTTING SHT. IN MY HEAD....! 
DB' WILL MAKE MHM' PAY FOR THIS... 
SLEEPLESS NIGHT UNLOCKING 

"THE CODE" ...HEHEHEHEHEHE!





NugOlogist210 said:


> Hi all, im new to the forum, but thought i'd try to help you ''vertical'' guys out. there are hps & m/h bulbs out there that have built-in reflectors in them that distribute light more uniformly & concentrated & i dont think they're too expensive. Just a thought, to maybe get bigger yields when you go ''vertical''. -----Nug





Boneman said:


> WOW Dirtbag WOW!!
> 
> Fecking amazing what you do and how you do it. I am sitting here with my jaw in my lap every page I read.
> 
> ...


 
HELLO TO ALL THE FLOOR HERE IS ALLWAYS OPEN...!

THE FUNNY THING, DB' HAS ONLY BEEN ON THESE FORUMS FOR ABOUT A YEAR...
THAT IS 7 YRS. AS A SHUT~IN, EXPERIMENTING, AND TRIAL AND ERROR ALL BY MYSELF...!

I CAME UP WITH VERTICAL GROW BECAUSE IT SEEMED ABVEOUS...! ALL BY MYSELF, NEVER EVEN READ A BOOK AND SEEN IT, OR GOT A CHANCE TO LEARN IT ON A FORUM...
SAME WITH FEEDING YOUR PLANT APPLEJUICE... "STILL CANT BELIEVE NO ONE THOUGHT OF THIS...!"

I WAS A RESEARCH AND DESIGN ENGINEER FOR YEARS BEFORE MY ASS GREW WHEELS, I WAS AN ALONE MED GROWER SHUT IN...! AND JUST STARTED LOOKING AT MY OP'S AND GEAR...!

ON THE LIGHT SUBJECT...! I LOOKED AT WHAT LIGHT WAS... "RADIATION" AND HOW THAT WORKS... HOW THE COMPANY BUILT MY BULB... HOW THE COMPANY BUILT THE LIGHT INSERT...!

LIGHT EXPLODES IN A 360* RADIUS FROM OUR BULBS, A REFLECTOR IS JUST TRYING TO REDIRECT THE OTHIER HALF THAT POINTS AT THE CIELINGS...! BEING SMALL THAT WHAT IT IS TRYING TO HARNESS WE GET BURNS DUE TO MAGNIFICATION...! SO MY THOUGHT PATTERN WAS TO DROP THE BLOOM LIGHT DOWN AND SURROUND IT..!
ITS A COOL DELUXE, SO IT RUNS A BIT COOLER..>! MY BLOOM NUMBERS ARE A POUND HARVESTED EVERY 8 WKS PERPETUAL, NEVER KILLED ONE PLANT IN 8 YRS. OR BURNT...! I DO MAKE SURE I STAKE THE TUBS OUT SOON AFTER THEY START TO SHOW, AS A PERCAUTION...! THEY HAVE CAUGHT ME OFF GUARD A COUPLE TIMES IN THE 8 YRS OF RUNNING PERPETUAL..>!

THE PROBLEM IN THERE IS REALLY 
"WHERE TO PUT THE FAN"...??? LOL!
I COULD GET REALLY INDEPTH WITH THE LIGHT THING I DID STARE AT IT FOR A BIT, AND HAVE LOOKED AT THE DIAGRAMS OF MANUFACTURE...! BUT I DID NOT WANT TO SCARE YOU AWAY...! LOL! 


WHEN I GO INTO THE ROOM IM SURROUNDED BY TREES THAT ARE TALLER THAN ME..! IM 6'2''

INSTEAD OF SOG' 

ITS ISG' "I SEE GREEN"  IT IS A DAMN ASS KICKING FOREST IN THERE...! THAT WORKS ME. 

IF WE TOGETHIER CAN MAKE IT BETTER KEEP THE PLANT COUNT TO WORK OUTPUT RATIO TO "NONE" THEN MAN HIT A BROTHER UP, CUASE MY CHAIR DONT GO EVERYWHERE AND MY ASS IS SICK OF CRAWLING TO GET ER' DONE...!


AND MHM' MORE LIGHT IS ALLWAYS BETTER ITS LIKE WAR...!


THE MORE LEAD YOU CAN SEND DOWN FIELD, THE BETTER YOUR CHANCES ARE FOR THE BIGGER KILL..!



YOU ALL ARE STARTING TO SEE MY NUMBERS ARE THEY GOOD , OR AM I OFF...!

LIKE I SAID THE LEARNING CURVE WILL NEVER STOP... WE AINT GOT THE CODE UNLOCKED TO HER YET... AND THE FLOOR IS ALLWAYS OPEN...!


IS AN OUNCE+ PER FOOT "GOOD"...???


MY GROW NUTES.. AND RUN COSTS..!

GROW SIDE...!


1. G/NUTES~ 9.90/2 "I CAN GET TWO RUNS FROM THIS 9.90$ OUTPUT..!


2. B/NUTES~ 9.99/2 "SAME I CAN GET TWO RUNS IN"


3. WORM CAST. BAG~ 15.00 "BAG SEEMS NEVER WILL RUN OUT" TO MANY RUNS TO COUNT ON SAME PAGE, THE WAY I USE IT" IM OVER 10 GROW RUNS EASY...


4. BAT GUNO~ 15.00 BOX 5 POUNDS " AGAIN, FOREVER IT SEEMS" THE WAY ITS USED...!
AGAIN OVER 10+ BLOOM RUNS WITH THIS SAME BOX... OF SHIT... LOL!


5. SOIL~ 35.00 BAIL'... 1.25 RUNS OUTA ONE BAG...!


6. APPLEJUICE~ WALLY MARTS CHEEP... 3.00 GALLON. MULTI RUNS...!


7. MOLASSES~ GRANNY ORG'... 3.00 MULTI
RUNS HERE TOO!


SO THIS NOT COUNTING ELECTIC, KNOW HOW, LABOR AND GEAR...! ALLREADY SET UP... THIS IS WHAT A POUND WILL COST ME OF THE SERIOUS...! 

GOING HIGH ON SOME OF THE NUMBERS... $$$


1.~4.95
2.~4.99
3.~1.50
4.~1.50
5.~35.00
6.~3.00
7.~3.00
=======

53.94 per run...


53.94/ by 16 ZIPS IN A PND'.= 


3.37 PER OUNCE...


SOOOOO, IM SERIOUS THE FLOOR IS OPEN, AND CHIM IN PLEASE...! 


DB.~TLB!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 2, 2009)

i do ocean forest , 5 bags ,perilite, genetics ,refillable drinking water at .35 cents a gal. etc. 2-600s hortilux bulb ave. 20 plants,around 2 pounds. at 200.00 plus the cost of seeds or clones and electricity. at 4 to 500.00 an ounce, i'll live with it,lol.plus smoke free practically.i am jotting down some of your print,good job db.


----------



## NugOlogist210 (Jan 2, 2009)

raiderman said:


> I'll buy that for a dollar,lol.seems like it is more limited to how far it reaches than overcast lighting, i dont know, i want to watch this, gd luk bud.


Sorry, raiderman, my mistake, thats what the website said. They did'nt look too cool to me either, just a scam i guess. You really can't believe everything you read, especially sales hype . Sorry if it caused any problems, i would'nt want to decrease anybody's yields! Nug-----------------------.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 2, 2009)

Naw man, they're decent bulbs... Especially if you don't have a reflector, and need to direct light down.

What dirtbag said about half the light being reflected back down... 

What I'm saying is to reflect it into the reflective hood, and then bounce it down, it had a much more even light distribution when I did it... No hot spots from where the bulb shoots straight down.





Oh, and dang DB that's the cheapest I've ever heard, my plant count and soil quantites are a whole lot more, but I've been keeping receipts. I've spent well over a grand so far on nutes, buckets, soil, mylar etc... Not counting previous purchases, like lights, fans, and hardware.

So, yeah, that's a hella good cost per grow...

Just FYI, I use 4 20#bags of worm turds per grow... That's more than your whole cost.


----------



## Earl (Jan 2, 2009)

I spend $50 on pH probes every grow.
.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 2, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, roses are pretty similar to grow, I trim up my mom's rose bushes for her, and fertilize... You should see her buds!
> 
> -Have you seen the King of the Hill when Bobby and Hank grow roses in their closet and are sponsered by the hydro shop?
> 
> (Insert link to episode here)


i did see that episode ! funny stuff!!


----------



## NugOlogist210 (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry, raiderman, just didnt know if anybody had any luck w/that type of bulb. i would think, that w/more bounces of the beam, the more energy is lost. maybe we should stick w/the old tried & true method of a big ass m/h w/a decent reflector!!!! Nug------------------------


----------



## KiloBit (Jan 2, 2009)

bad ass bro.....


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the feed back guys...!

I would say the above is a good total for running cost..!

Minus electricity... We have the power bill averaged here so i dont
have a good number for that..! Or could even guess what it cost to run
a 1000w magnetic ballast...! "??? Anybody"

i will take a look at the gear and ballast used, and try and get a cost output for
that.. Here soon. For "start up" costs...

To guess im sitting at 2k for start up with all the gear todate...!


----------



## Derivs (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn I knew running an energy trading desk would come in handy one day....

1000 watts per hour... 24 hours a day.... 30 days a month = 720,000 watts a month. or 72% of a MW. 

Now the tricky part is power is charged in on and off peak 16/8 with off peak being 10pm to 6 am weekdays and all day sunday. Off peak is MUCH cheaper so always better to do 12 hours of light overnight. Summer power is also crazy more expensive than winter power. And power prices and transmission taxes vary tremendously by state. My guess is you probably burn about $100 a month on 1000 watts.


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 2, 2009)

So far my start up cost are around $500.00. Got a 600 watt hps digital light with cool tube for $300 from htg supply.Sp fan 6 inch is 137 bucks,vent tubeing another [email protected] 4ft cfl light fixtures.Already had all the wood to make the room and wireing.Still need soil,buckets,nutes,apple juice AND 1 more timer.If I can keep it under a grand for my small set-up I'll be happy.It's adding up fast.I have a couple 500 watt m/h lights that I hope to veg with if those dont pan out its back to the buyin store.Hell this shit is almost as bad as fishin,,,MORE,,,MORE,,, I NEED MORE STUFF.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 3, 2009)

Derivs said:


> Damn I knew running an energy trading desk would come in handy one day....
> 
> 1000 watts per hour... 24 hours a day.... 30 days a month = 720,000 watts a month. or 72% of a MW.
> 
> Now the tricky part is power is charged in on and off peak 16/8 with off peak being 10pm to 6 am weekdays and all day sunday. Off peak is MUCH cheaper so always better to do 12 hours of light overnight. Summer power is also crazy more expensive than winter power. And power prices and transmission taxes vary tremendously by state. My guess is you probably burn about $100 a month on 1000 watts.


I HAD TO SNIKER... 
Damn I knew running an energy trading desk would come in handy one day...."

BUT YOUR INFO' IS THE LAST WORD ON IT... WITH YOUR BACK GROUND.
I'D SAY YOUR THE MAN TO GET THOSE NUMBERS FROM...! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THAT REPLY...!




Kruzty said:


> So far my start up cost are around $500.00. Got a 600 watt hps digital light with cool tube for $300 from htg supply.Sp fan 6 inch is 137 bucks,vent tubeing another [email protected] 4ft cfl light fixtures.Already had all the wood to make the room and wireing.Still need soil,buckets,nutes,apple juice AND 1 more timer.If I can keep it under a grand for my small set-up I'll be happy.It's adding up fast.I have a couple 500 watt m/h lights that I hope to veg with if those dont pan out its back to the buyin store.Hell this shit is almost as bad as fishin,,,MORE,,,MORE,,, I NEED MORE STUFF.


 
LMAO AT THIS... FISHING...???

CEPT' WERE THE FISH... 

"OH LOOK SHINNY"

ITS SO ADDICTING, AND THEN THERES THIS FORUM, AND SHOWING OFF THE PORN... 
YOU WILL SEE STUFF IN AUTO PARTS STORES, GROW STORES, HOME DEPOT, IT IS ENDLESS...!

BOXES HERE OF THIS'ES AND THAT'S.,..
YOU FIND AN EASER WAY, NEW SYSTEMS TO PLAY WITH, UPDATE...

I JUST GOT A NEW TOY HERE...!

TO KEEP THE GIRLS HAPPY....

AND THEN.... WHEN YOU THINK YOUR DONE, AND GOT IT...!

YOU TURN INTO A STRAIN WHORE...


BUT DONT FRETT WERE HERE FOR YOU BUDDY... 


IV'E TURNED SO CHEAP AND SLUTTY
SHOWING SO MUCH PORN...

IV'E BEEN CALLED A CRAK WHORE'


DB.~TLB!


----------



## Derivs (Jan 3, 2009)

Absolute pleasure to help out. What you are doing here sharing your expertise to such an extent is phenomenal.

After 20 years of kind being an 800# call away I am stuck smoking brick weed here in Rio surrounded by the most incredible growing conditions I have ever seen anywhere. I am just reading and learning (you should see my basil plants I now have LST'd they are massive bushes already and I germinated my hot pepper plants in paper towels. Even purposefully nute burned my Jasmine plant to see how it would handle it). I will have questions about some stuff as Monday I start an outdoor grow that hopefully gets me some nice kind to last til next year for my planned 8-9 month veg. So since you asked people not to post crap here where can I ask one or two questions without ruining your thread? Grow will be at my buddies house (mountain streams.. banana,cocoa,guava trees everywhere) and him and I can barely communicate due to the language problem but I am translating everything I learn to him. I can barely order food at a restaurant or buy toilet paper to wipe my ass but I can talk all about plants and roots in Portuguese already. Priorities!!! 

BTW.. you said it perfectly "YOU WILL SEE STUFF " I swear I look at the trees growing around here and they all look like big giant buds to me. It's like Homer Simpson in Chocolate Land - just better since it's buds!!! 

If you want more detail http://www.eia.doe.gov/cneaf/electricity/epm/table5_6_a.html 

Sending you and your plants some good wishes 

You are awesome!!!


----------



## Boneman (Jan 3, 2009)

Derivs said:


> Absolute pleasure to help out. What you are doing here sharing your expertise to such an extent is phenomenal.
> 
> After 20 years of kind being an 800# call away I am stuck smoking brick weed here in Rio surrounded by the most incredible growing conditions I have ever seen anywhere. I am just reading and learning (you should see my basil plants I now have LST'd they are massive bushes already and I germinated my hot pepper plants in paper towels. Even purposefully nute burned my Jasmine plant to see how it would handle it). I will have questions about some stuff as Monday I start an outdoor grow that hopefully gets me some nice kind to last til next year for my planned 8-9 month veg. So since you asked people not to post crap here where can I ask one or two questions without ruining your thread? Grow will be at my buddies house (mountain streams.. banana,cocoa,guava trees everywhere) and him and I can barely communicate due to the language problem but I am translating everything I learn to him. I can barely order food at a restaurant or buy toilet paper to wipe my ass but I can talk all about plants and roots in Portuguese already. Priorities!!!
> 
> ...


*And where abouts are these perfect conditions you speak of?*


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2009)

that is real cheap. i am looking into yours and MHM list on my nex. hell i already got several bags of mine in storage shed,lol, i will use more perilite as you and MHM recommend,i did have a couple BM overwater on me, i hate that shit to.very organized journal......i dont keep receipts of anything ON GROWS but i get a good head count on overall....


----------



## Derivs (Jan 3, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *And where abouts are these perfect conditions you speak of?*


Hope Dirtbag doesn't mind me responding on his thread. If so I'll gladly take it down. Look at the pic near my name. Rio de Janeiro. Got down here a couple of months ago and my Jasmine (loves water) was almost all branches. Some water and 3 weeks later it was flowering again. No frost... great soil... never saw a plant dying here, just thick and crazy lush. Going to link in a pic of me standing in my to be grow area. You tell me what you think. Was planning on fencing it off with some of the bamboo that you can make off in the background. THe other 2 pictures are the two sides of the grow area with one side being the water source from the mountains. Best part is with this site now I know where to go for help. I love you guys!!! The BEST!!! God do I love weed!!! 

Of course Iwill do everything possible to post a grow journal as this goes along. Next year is what I am really looking forward to. Bit late for this year for anything great (March 25 We go to Autumn 12/12) I think.

And if you think that looks good you should see the asses on the chicks down here 

Added 1 more pic I took from my kitchen window. Sheer vertical cliff almost rising 1,000 ft. COVERED!!! Look at the bottom and you will see what I mean by how much things look like big giant buds!!


----------



## Earl (Jan 3, 2009)

Derivs said:


> And if you think that looks good you should see the asses on the chicks down here


What are the drug laws like down there ?
.


----------



## Derivs (Jan 3, 2009)

From what I can gather in 2006 they quasi-decriminalized usage and made it something that requires counseling, prisons were too full and they felt lesser drug criminals were moving towards the gangs so they loosened up. But you do not want run ins with the police in my book regardless since they are often corrupt and not all to well educated. The violence in Rio is insane and the cops are wired up here pretty good. Truth is if you are well off I HONESTLY think you can kill someone here and not go to jail. My wife was always amazed in the USA that rich people went to jail. Brazil is like being in a very different world. My friend has some serious land here and I am saying nothing even to my wife. I got my seeds last month from Attitude and because my friend went away for the holiday we couldnt start but he returns tomorrow. I want to get up my White Widow, Northern Lights, WhiteBerry, and Cheese. I just hope I can document this to share with everyone. He is not too computer literate and on the phone it's real hard since my Portuguese sucks so it's hard to communicate. Right now I am smoking brick weed and want to kill myself. 

Recommendation: see the movie Elite Squad. Awesome depiction of police and gangs in Rio.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2009)

ns place to bad its not in the states. i dont trust many countries around us anymore, outside canada and uk. i wouldnt want to be a white man in countries like that sorry. i live right beside mexico , could drive to the atlantic ocean or pacific in a short period in mexico. but i cant stand it though. fuckers hate wites and many killed over little stuff. This where i belong.


----------



## Earl (Jan 3, 2009)

Learn the language and you will be OK.

If you get a chance,
go see this guy,





Mahna(apple)

When I get my boat,
Vic and I will cruise down there.
.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2009)

good luk, lol.jus to mention i've been all over that area and done some trading there some years bak jus south of panama to porta va...not tryng to be an ass.


----------



## Derivs (Jan 3, 2009)

Raiderman... Nothing like Mexico. Hate that place. Almost everyone near me is upperclass lightly tinted white people and 99% of the black people are kind and warm as can be. Brazil is a peaceful country (with other countries) that likes being seen as such. When I travel and my wife says she is Brasilian people glow. Brasil to the world is women, samba, and most of all SOCCER!!! Honestly the only two countries south of the border I ever really felt completely right in was here and Costa Rica... 

Earl.... Djavan.. Love It! Got just about every CD he made. I love the rhythm down here. Get some Jorge Ben Jorge and definitely rent Elite Squad. Beautiful people, Beautiful music. Now I just need Beautiful BUDS!!! Will come in time thanks to all of you guys I feel good. And if you come down here please let me know.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2009)

i never been that far south , but i sure was ready to leave once i was there.lol.sorry,bud.but i think you know wat i mean. looks great though,beautiful country.i do like carribean tunes alot , i love to be out on the ocean or island. lived in waikikis North Shore for awhile loved it.


----------



## Earl (Jan 3, 2009)

PM me your address 
and I will send you some WidowCindy beans 
that will grow 5 lbs per plant down there.
.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Earl, I have contacts in Brasil, we hosted several exchange students from there. When my wife visited there she had a car and driver.lol VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 3, 2009)

High jacks are allways welcome here, as long as they stay positive..!
For that matter negative input is good too! "keeps one on there toes" "or wheel tips"

oh! Man those pic's..."now yur teasing just rubbing it in"....! Lol!

And the asses there, "my grows would die, i would be at the beatch 24/7"

those pic's are "just wow"... Will be showing them to me wife here..!


As always all are welcome... "its color coded" so we can high jack away...!
Need to follow one of the girls find her color..!

Serious...
This journal is play time... We are here for fun... And the ganja...!!!

Db.


----------



## Derivs (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Dirtbag... Glad you liked the pics also. Felt bad since you did amazing work putting your info together for people like me to learn and since I am new i didn't know protocol but didn't want to jack your thread. 

VV Where in Brasil was she? Rich people live CRAZY insane here. All have maids, nannys, chauffers, cooks.... it's not ultra rich either.. just kinda normal down here. People are cheap. I am moving in 3 weeks and in the middle of a full blown gutting... and we are not talking drywall either. Wall needs to come down and it is with hammer and a chissel. I have 3 guys working there 11-12 hours a day for 5 months and labor will be 14k for what comes to about 4,000+ work hours. I grab a hammer and chissel and help them out and they are amazed I know all about wiring and plumbing and stuff since no "upper" class guy down here would touch that type of work. It really is the 1940's still down here. Very male dominated society. Just warm wonderful people though. Victor you did see the brick weed I am talking about when I posted it once before. It is my one problem here so far.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 3, 2009)

Derivs said:


> Thanks Dirtbag... Glad you liked the pics also. Felt bad since you did amazing work putting your info together for people like me to learn and since I am new i didn't know protocol but didn't want to jack your thread.
> 
> VV Where in Brasil was she? Rich people live CRAZY insane here. All have maids, nannys, chauffers, cooks.... it's not ultra rich either.. just kinda normal down here. People are cheap. I am moving in 3 weeks and in the middle of a full blown gutting... and we are not talking drywall either. Wall needs to come down and it is with hammer and a chissel. I have 3 guys working there 11-12 hours a day for 5 months and labor will be 14k for what comes to about 4,000+ work hours. I grab a hammer and chissel and help them out and they are amazed I know all about wiring and plumbing and stuff since no "upper" class guy down here would touch that type of work. It really is the 1940's still down here. Very male dominated society. Just warm wonderful people though. Victor you did see the brick weed I am talking about when I posted it once before. It is my one problem here so far.


 She was in Rio first and the Campenus I think. We hosted several high school students from there, all of them would have been from gated communities, its around $8000. for the year here for them plus thier personal expenses. One of the boys mothers visited here and saw a picutre of one of the students, her comment was They have monnneeeyyy. Erno was one of my favorites. VV
Besides , DirtBag, you started it with that clone thing remember.lol VV


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2009)

nuthin but brick weed here either, probably same stuff, lol.


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 4, 2009)

Db,ya asked fer fish here ya go.I have proly 5000 spoons(at $7.00 a piece) just for trollin and proly 50 fishin rods so yeah,I'm the addictive type.Now instead of seeing fishin shit everywhere I see grow room stuff,hep me hep me I need more stuff,lol














Wife can't figure me out now cuz I keep going to the hardware store and not the fishing store.If ya ever want to learn how to salmon fish,Im' yer man and oh-yeah plenty of room for those wheels in all 3 of our boats.


----------



## Earl (Jan 4, 2009)

I couldn't figure out the wife.,
so I got rid of her.

What lake is that ?
.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 4, 2009)

OH! SURE I CAN SEE IT NOW...!

"DB' HOOKS A PHAT FISH, LIKE IN YUR PIC'S.....
THE LAST SOUND HERD IS... _"SON OF A BITCHHHHHHHHHHHH............"_

"THE _ZZZZZZ_ OF THE REEL"










"JUST MAKE SURE I GET THE CHEEP ROD..."


----------



## Boneman (Jan 4, 2009)

DIRTBAG said:


> OH! SURE I CAN SEE IT NOW...!
> 
> "DB' HOOKS A PHAT FISH, LIKE IN YUR PIC'S.....
> THE LAST SOUND HERD IS... _"SON OF A BITCHHHHHHHHHHHH............"_
> ...


Sure hope you can swim 

Sorry but that post reminds me of the movie Forrest Gump when Lt Dan hops in the water.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 4, 2009)

Lmao!...

So you, ...... _can_ hear me...!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 4, 2009)

That shit's funny as hell, especially the ripples in the water...  did you really dump out of the chair into the water?


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2009)

lol, OOOman , you caught me wasted on this one, so fuckin funny.


----------



## Earl (Jan 4, 2009)

You funny DB
.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 4, 2009)

I told ya, no background hiding for the DirtBag. That is Lake Michigan, close to the Indiana border. Well within 30 miles or so. VV
My side still hurts from laughing. Those are salmon not sturgeon, anyone that can suspend themselves from a rope to take pictures can handle those, uhhh.. so I have heard. VV


----------



## Derivs (Jan 4, 2009)

I just fuckin pissed myself.  That may be the funniest picture I ever saw. Thank god you posted it as even my crude ass self would never have the courage to. Too bad I can't remember my favorite Christopher Reeves Superman joke right now. Nothing has made it to long term memory for me now in about 10 years. 

And yes.. wife is asleep so now I can visit my favorite site and study


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats some funny shit.Still lmao over that one.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 4, 2009)

great pic for the insurance company,lol.


----------



## growforfreedom1 (Jan 4, 2009)

whats up with the applejuice man???????????


----------



## tokeng13 (Jan 4, 2009)

WOW, amazing post! I admit I am a newb, but DAMN MAN! ! ! thx!


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 4, 2009)

Awesome post. Great attitudes. Thats what it's all about. Subscribed. The holidays are over and it's back to reality. That was a few pages of good reading to start the week to.


----------



## Derivs (Jan 5, 2009)

Well since I found so many people on this thread interested in Brasil, and did post a pic from my side window today I will post one I took from the back window (which usually i considered as having lesser views.. not today)  My bet.. about as legal as most peoples here grow room


----------



## Boneman (Jan 5, 2009)

Aye Carumba!! Nice shot. Is that your wife?


----------



## Derivs (Jan 5, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Aye Carumba!! Nice shot. Is that your wife?


LOL... My bet is 16.
Best is some woman in the bldg next to me saw me shooting it since I was leaning out the window with my big lens on my camera. At first I was like  Then I thought you know what... I hope it's her daughter so she knows what older guys really want to do to her little girl!! 

It's great down here!!


----------



## Earl (Jan 5, 2009)

You bet this is illegal, 
and your grirlfreind is the Sherif.
Another day in paradise...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd throw a little sperm on her...









This is the Super Skunk male I'm using for breeding...


----------



## Boneman (Jan 6, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I'd throw a little sperm on her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DUDE!! WTF are you doing? I got females growing over here!*

*LOL*


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

I just seeded DBs journal...

My bad


----------



## raiderman (Jan 7, 2009)

lol. that was funny.....


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 7, 2009)

OK'...??? WHO GERM'ED....!!!

MAN I TAKE A DAY AWAY TO RUN AN UPDATE, AND POP'....

NEED I REMIND US ON A REALITY CHECK...???








BIG D'... I LOOKED OUT MY WINOW....???








IM MOVING TO RIO'.....

DB.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn, that definately sucking a lot in...

Sorry for the spluge all over your journal, don't let your plants see that sexy male, they might herm wanting the nuts sooo bad. And make sure to wash up before going in the garden, you don't want to go in all covered in sperm, they'll get jealous.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't want to bust yur balls... Hehehehehehe!
So a hugh update cumming at ya! All in the morn....!

Were gunna be checking yur "staying" power... Mr. Marks...!

Better get yur boy some of that there "viagra", a little wake and bake you in 
the morn....!

And db' gunna start the new year off with showing the herim...!!!


Db.~tlb!


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 7, 2009)

DIRTBAG said:


> I didn't want to bust yur balls... Hehehehehehe!
> So a hugh update cumming at ya! All in the morn....!
> 
> Were gunna be checking yur "staying" power... Mr. Marks...!
> ...



Damit Db ya made me spit beer all over the place with that " whale" pic.Dam thats some funny shit.
Mr marks,
Dont they make a panda condom for those boys of yours,lol.
Glad bt"vv" pointed me to this journal,this is some good shit.I'm moving to the front of the bus so if ya dont mind.Pass me one of those brews back here


----------



## raiderman (Jan 7, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR DB, lets talk bud,lol.january 2009 plants,2 gal. containers got some up to three and a haf footers,good yields above avg. ,lol.blue moonshine, day 70 flower, and on the right is some potent sensi Hashplant, i am watering on las week nuthin but pure water and 7tsp of sugar daddy per gal..they go crazy.,.agressive flowering and resins,. .... also started 21 white russians on New Year day in the other grow room,.,,,,ns growroom , you do very impressive work,looks like you been buisier thana one legged man at a ass kikin contest,lol.later DB,, .greetings from the deep south.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Wakey bakey, hands off snakey!

You were saying you had a hermi???

Already, damn, I didn't think that sexy stud would get them riled up that fast... My bad.

I'm about to kill him, the first signs of flowering are happening, and I'm having a gangbang tonight.

All his nuts are getting chopped off and stored for a couple months, but the rest of him is going in the compost promptly.

I don't want everything seeded you know...


----------



## Earl (Jan 8, 2009)

If I knew they were filming,
I could of held it in longer.

Let this be a lesson,
never stand in front of me 
while I'm holding in a hit,
my belly can be a lethal weapon.
.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 8, 2009)

HELLO' ALL...! ALLWAYS SEEM TO BE PLAYING THE CATCH UP GAME...

WELL WE GOT THE NEW YEAR UNDER WAY, SO LETS TRY AND GET US UP TODATE IN THE _ROOMS_...! 

TO START HERE IS THE END OF THE YR. CALANDER SHOT PROMISED...! THE PLANNING IT TAKES TO RUN PERPETUAL
AND STAY THAT WAY...!!!













ON THE GRO' SIDE A NEW TOY FOR THE
EXHAUST SYSTEM... SO I DONT HAVE TO
BABY SIT THE TEMPS' AT ALL, OR GUESS
THE ROOMS NEEDS AT NIGHT WHILE I
SLEEP...!

THE THERMOSTAT... "FOR COOLING USE
ONLY...!"













I DID NOT LIKE THE DIGITAL VERSIONS...
"IM OLE' SKOOL" I GUESS... THIS THING
WIEGHS A TON, AND IS BEEFY AS HELL.
WILL PROB' OWN IT FOREVER.
EVEN ON ITS FIRST DAY, IT MADE ME
SMILE AND KEPT THE ROOMS PERFECT.!
50$ WELL SPENT...!

ALSO I STARTED TO BUY MY NUTES BY
THE BOX, "FIVE POUND MIX SIZE"...
INSTEAD OF ONE POUND MIX SIZE, THIS
WILL RUN MY OPERATING COSTS DOWN
EVEN MORE...!!!

I THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE THIS,
SEEING I JUST GOT A NEW BOX OF THE
*BLOOM* NUTES...! ALSO SHOWN IS THE
MIX PAPER THAT COMES INSIDE...

























ALONG WITH THAT.. I HAVE FOUND MORE
THINGS OUT HERE...!

GETTING THE _SPIDER MITES_ FOR THE
FIRST TIME EVER, HAS PAID OFF... LOL!
WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT..>!

SEEING IVE RUN THE NL' FOR SO LONG,
AND SHE IS MY MAIN EXPERIMENT GIRL...
WHEN SHE MAKES A CHANGE "I KNOW
IT"...! LIKE THE BACK OF MY HAND...!!!

SHE HAS BEEN MY _CONTROL STUDY_ AND
_EXPERIMENT_ GIRL FOR YEARS NOW.

_WHAT WAS LEARNED...!_

THE MITE SPRAY I USED WAS
ORGANICIDE... "ITS FISH BASE" AND THE
NL' LOVED IT...!!! FROM HAVING TO
SPRAY, SOME DID DRIP INTO THE SOIL.
THE BOTTLE SAYS YOU CAN FEED IT
DIRECTLY TO THE PLANT, TO AID IN
KILLING THE LITTLE SHT'S...! I DID NOT,
BUT THE DRIPS COULD NOT BE HELPED..!
AT THE END OF THAT GIRLS HARVEST, I
COULD SMELL, TASTE AND SEE A
DIFFERANCE TO THE POSSITIVE...! SO...
WHEN I WAS AT THE GROW SHOP I GOT
FISH RELATED ORGANIC PRODUCT...

"WOW DOES THIS SHT. SMELL LIKE FISH
ASS..."

HERE IS THE SHOTS OF IT... "AND ITS
ALREADY WORKING FOR ME"... PIC'S OF
PROOF TO CUM.

I AM USING THE DOSE AT _1ml_ PER
GALLON, WITCH IS WAY LOWER THAN
LABEL. IT IS BEING USED ON THE
*BLOOM* SIDE ONLY...!!! AND ONTOP OF
THE REGULAR MIXES.



















ITS BEEN USED SO FAR ON THE LITTLE
GIRLS IN THE* BLOOM* SIDE...!

BLUE BERRY'
PDS'

ROMULUS'
MK'

THEY ARE LOVING IT, AND I HAVE SEEN
THERE BUDS JUMP BIGGER DUE TO IT..>!

STILL IN RESEARCH MODE HERE... SO
THE FINAL SCORE NOT OUT YET.
===================

OK OK... LETS GET TO THE ROOMS...!!!
LETS START WITH THIS MONTHS
CALANDER, AND MOVE TO THE GRO' 
SIDE...

HERE IS SOME CALANDER SHOTS, PRE'
AND AFTER MAKE UP.













ALLRIGHT LETS HIT THIS... " ===~ " AND
CHECK OUT THE GRO' SIDE AND WHATS
BEEN GOING ON IN THERE...???

SOME SHOTS OF THE ROOM...



















AND THE _BIO'_ ON THOSE GIRLS...!

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: BLACKBERRY WIDOW', NORTHERN LIGHTS' AND
PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT.

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS.
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 6 WKS.
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:
TOTAL LIFE...= 8 WKS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

BBW'~ 2'/9'' 
NL'~ 2'/9''
PDS'~ 3'/2''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: A GOOD 3'+
CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED PER...

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 65-70*F/ 38% rh. CONSTANT

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: GIRLS HAVE HAD
NO WATER OR NUTES, SINCE THERE
TRANS'. 

COMMENTS...: EVERYTHING IS GOING
GREAT, I AM SEEING THE TOPPING I 
HAVE DONE PAY OFF, ON THE *NL'*. BUT
THE CENTERS OF THE *PDS'* ARE STILL
OUT GROWING THE REST. SO I WILL DO
SOME CLONING TO TAKE CUTS FOR
PASSING OUT, TO THE LOCAL NETWORK
AND KEEPING SOME OF THE _BLOOD LINE_ 
IN HOUSE.

SHE IS DEFF' A KEEPER...! THIS WILL
ALSO BUY ME SOME MORE TIME IN
GROW TO MAKE A FULLER TREE...FOR
*BLOOMING*.

SOME SHOTS OF THEM...!

BBW'







PDS'







AND THE NL'...







HERE IS THE BIO' ON THE OTHIER GIRL
IN GROW...

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: MASTER KUSH'3

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS.
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 5 WKS./ 3 DYS.
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:
TOTAL LIFE...= 7 WKS./ 3 DYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 2'/2''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: 2' CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED.

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 65-70*F/ 38% rh. CONSTANT

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: PLANT HAS
BEEN GETTING A LITTLE BIT OF THE 
PLAIN WATER AT TIMES, BUT OTHIER
THAN THAT IS ON THE GROW NUTES
PLUS _10ml_ OF THE HYGROZYME,
PER GALLON. SHE IS WATERED ABOUT EVERY 2-3 DAYS... UNTILL DRAINAGE.

COMMENTS...: EVERYTHING IS GOING
GOOD WITH HER. SHE WILL BE GIVEING
ME A TOP CUT CLONE IN THIS POST, TO
CARRY ON HER BLOOD IN THE GROW...!
THE MK'2 WAS GIVEN TO A MEMBER OF
THE LOCAL GROUP HERE...!

A SHOT OF HER...







OK, WITH THE _BIO'S_ UP...LETS START THE
CLONING TALK...!

I WILL BE TAKING 3 CUTS OFF THE PDS' AND THE 1 TOP OFF THE MASTER
KUSH'3...! I STILL DONT KNOW WHAT MY PLANS ARE FOR THIS MK' GIRL...?

ALRIGHT LETS GET SET UP TO _CLONE_...!

FIRST, WE HAVE TO SET THE GEAR OUT AND TEMP' OR WATERS AND ROOKWOOL POTS.

THIS WILL MAKE ALL "LESS SHOCKED"
FOR WHAT IS CUMMING....!!!

THE GEAR...













I HAVE MADE UP _1/4 STRENGTH_ GRO' NUTES, 10-10-12... + _HYGROZYME_ AT _1/4 STR. _"LABEL FOR CUTTING", SOAKED THE
ROOKWOOL, AND POTS UNTILL
DRAINAGE... AND SET ON 75*F SEED MAT
FOR TEMP'ING...!













HERE IS THAT SIDE AND A DISTANCE FROM LIGHT SHOT... _ABOUT 4' DIAGNAL~!!!_







WITH EVERYTHING UP TO TEMP' AND 
READY TO GO. ITS TIME TO MAKE THE
DIP~N~GRO' CLONE MIX...! "WAY EASY
LEVELS ARE ON SUPPLIED CUP" I HIT
THERE _MARK_ FOR SOLUTION, AND THEN
TOP IT TO THE _15X_ MARK ON THE
PLASTIC...!













WITH THE CUTS ALREADY PICKED OUT,
THE CLONE SOLUTION MADE, AND ALL
TEMP'ED....! WERE READY TO GO...

1ST UP THE MK'3 AND HER TOP.







I CUT HER STOCK AT A GOOD _45*_ BACK 
CUT TOWARDS HER TOP BRANCH THAT IS 
GOING TO BE LEFT BEHIND...







I NOW CUT ALL THE _BIGGER_ FAN TYPE LEAF OFF...







SET IT DOWN, GIVE IT A _NICE CLEAN 45*_ CUT WITH MY STERILIZED FRESH
RAZOR...







HOLD IT IN THE DIP FOR _13 _
_SECONDS.."PUN INTENDED"_ ABOUT AN _INCH_...!!!







THEN ITS PUSHED INTO THE ROCKWOOL
UNTILL I FEEL IT SNUG, BUT _NOT_ ALL
THE WAY THROUGH THE CUBE...!







NEXT IS THE PDS', ALL 3 OF HER TOPS
THAT WERE SHOOTING UP WERE DONE THE SAME WAY...!







AND THE GANGS IS ALL THERE....!!!~!













ANOTHIER ROOM SIDE SHOT, TO AID IN THE SIZE UP...







NOW WITHIN AN HOUR, THE IF'EE 
LARGER LEAF, THAT I COULD NOT 
DECIDE TO CUT OFF OR NOT DURING
THE CLONING PROCESS HAS AND WILL
DROP...! SOME OF THESE WILL BE
CUT AT THE POINT I SEE THEM DROPPED,
AND OTHIERS I FEEL ARE JUST GOING TO
STAY AND PULL THROUGH... THOSE ARE
LEFT A WILL PULL THEMSELVES UP 
WITHIN HALF DAY TO 24 HRS...!



















24 HRS. LATER WERE UP AND RUNNING... "4 MORE NEW BABIES..." PDS' SHOWN 3 CLOSE AND MK' SHOWN FAR.













SO WITH THOSE OFF AND RUNNING
HERE IS THERE BIO', RUNNING BLUE ON
THE CALANDER.

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: MASTER KUSH'@1, PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT.'@3

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: 3 DYS.
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...:
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:
TOTAL LIFE...= 3 DYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 3-4''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: COUPLE INCHES OF SPACE NEEDED PER.

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 65-70*F/ 38% rh. CONSTANT. ALSO SITTING ON 75* MAT...

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: R/O WATER MIXED WITH _1/4 STRENGTH GRO'_ NUTES
10-10-12 AND LABEL _HYGROZYME_ RUNNING _1/4 STR_. ASWELL...

COMMENTS...: THE CLONE WENT GREAT, THE GIRLS ARE DOING EXACTLY WHAT IS EXPECTED... AM FEELING THIS WILL JUST BE A SAME O SAME O RUN...!

OK "BANG" AND WERE OFF TO THE START OF THE NEW YEAR...

REALLY HOPE ALL IS GOING WELL WITH EVERYBODY, THERE GROWS, FAMILY'S...
EXTENDED AND PRESENT....!!!!


AS ALWAYS
HUGS AND DRUGS...


DB.~TLB!


----------



## Earl (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice to see you spreading out.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 8, 2009)

say db, who makes that pineapple dog shit and theyield? i've been wanting to add some pineapple to my fruit stand,lol. excellent demo pics for cloning techniques, thanx for taking the time to post your stuff step by step. great job.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Instead of a razor blade... you could just use DB's thumbnail 

those are some monster nails buddy.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 8, 2009)

One more out burst like that and im,.... Feed'en ya! To a tree...!!!

Yes that gets my ass everytime... Sht...!!! I cant trim them myself the wife
does it for me... And she's been a bit busy...! So i will try and get those cleaned
up for ya!...

I know how you likes'em smooth....


----------



## Boneman (Jan 8, 2009)

Good shite DirtBag!! LOL I like the sound of that.

WOW what a great post bro. Thanks


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the cloning shots.Was wondering about the bigger leafs.I will be going over this in a few weeks hopefully.We're about to crack corn over here so I'll be takeing cuttings for sex here soon.Been about 20 well hell more like 30 years since I last cloned.I have 2 questions if you dont mind.1. Warming mat.I have a unused waterbed heater that will go down to 70 and up to 100 think that would work?2. I see your temps are(rooms) between 65 to 70 degrees.Is it better to run the room this cool?My rooms are holding temps of 61 lights off and 73 lights on with just one 6 inch exhaust fan runnin and without runnin the cooltube yet.I think I can run without the tube for the winter and shouldn't be to bad this summer being the basement stays about the same all year.just was wondering having read other grows with warmer temps.Cooler temps to me means less bugs but not sure.


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok heres we go again.How often do ya water the babys as there in cups with soil not in water.I see how ya pre soaked them but how often there after?Keep them pretty wet or Am i jumping the gun on the up coming updates?I like the in soil way being no need to trans plant later there already there.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

May bad DB, are you still afraid to cut them yourself? I had a buddy who would freak out from the sound of nail clippers... Like a dog.

It's all good keep them how you like, you should paint them pink... Or keep the pinkie nail long for scooping bumps of blow, and slicing bitches throughts... Pimpin'


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 9, 2009)

Great cloning pix Db. Makes me feel like a dirty bum compared to how I do it! I have success, but it ain't elegant. Dirty blades, reused medium, I feel like a junky in the alley. Don't clone with me, you'll catch something!


----------



## Derivs (Jan 9, 2009)

Funny I only clip down one of my index finger nails at a time so I'll always have one with enough nail to get in their and scrape out a good booger. 

I can happily add I spoke to my friend who is now back and today 4 seeds (all fem) went in the paper towel. 1- White Berry, 1 WW, 1 NL, 1 Cheese... I feel like a fucking high school girl on prom night.  Bit short on the season but should be a nice start back to the growing world. Hopefully this leads to bigger and better things.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 9, 2009)

Earl said:


> Nice to see you spreading out.


I DID RUN MY ROOMS DOWN IN COUNT, TO FIGHT THE FIRST SPIDER MITE PROB' EVER HERE...!

THOUGHT I WON THIS BATTLE, BUT NOOOO, SUNS A BITCHES WERE FORCED 
BACK IN WITH THE SNOW...!

JUST RIPPED THAT TWO~FER BLUEBERRY, PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT. DOWN AND OUT TODAY, WHEN I FOUND THAT IT WAS INFESTED...!

WILL BE DROPPING THE ROOM COUNTS DOWN AGAIN, AS WERE GOING TO WAR...!  BEFORE THEY GET A CHANCE TO TAKE HOLD...!





raiderman said:


> say db, who makes that pineapple dog shit and theyield? i've been wanting to add some pineapple to my fruit stand,lol. excellent demo pics for cloning techniques, thanx for taking the time to post your stuff step by step. great job.


THIS GIRL WAS A GIFT FROM MY LOCAL 
NETWORK OF PPL. I HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT LINES OF PINNE' AT THE ATTITUDE, BUT NOT SEEING MUTCH...!



Kruzty said:


> Thanks for the cloning shots.Was wondering about the bigger leafs.I will be going over this in a few weeks hopefully.We're about to crack corn over here so I'll be takeing cuttings for sex here soon.Been about 20 well hell more like 30 years since I last cloned.I have 2 questions if you dont mind.1. Warming mat.I have a unused waterbed heater that will go down to 70 and up to 100 think that would work?2. I see your temps are(rooms) between 65 to 70 degrees.Is it better to run the room this cool?My rooms are holding temps of 61 lights off and 73 lights on with just one 6 inch exhaust fan runnin and without runnin the cooltube yet.I think I can run without the tube for the winter and shouldn't be to bad this summer being the basement stays about the same all year.just was wondering having read other grows with warmer temps.Cooler temps to me means less bugs but not sure.


I AM RUNNING THE ROOMS A BIT COOLER, YUR TEMPS SOUND PERFECT,
DONT CHANGE A THING...!

IF THE HEAT TEMP CAN BE CHECKED ON THE WB' HEAT MATT'... THEN YES IT 
SHOULD WORK! EVEN A LITTLE TOWEL
BUFFER WILL HELP...

MOST WB' MATT'S IV'E SEEN DO GO TO
THE TEMPS WERE AFTER..>! EVEN MORE
CONTROL WITH THE DIAL TEMP' THEY
GIVE YOU FOR OPERATION...!



Kruzty said:


> Ok heres we go again.How often do ya water the babys as there in cups with soil not in water.I see how ya pre soaked them but how often there after?Keep them pretty wet or Am i jumping the gun on the up coming updates?I like the in soil way being no need to trans plant later there already there.


NO NEED TO EVER WORRY ABOUT 
JUMPING THE GUN... "WERE AMUNGST
FRIENDS"

I DO WATER THEM WITH THAT R/O
WATER FROM THE WALLY MARTS ONCE A
DAY, JUST THE ROCKWOOL...
SO YOU COULD SAY I WATER THE ROCK
WOOL UNTILL I SEE THE WOOL OVER
FLOW. THATS IT...! ONCE A DAY.. FOR
A WEEK, THEN EVERYOTHIER DAY FOR
THE NEXT WEEK, AND THEN THERE TRANSED' INTO THE BLACK SIX INCH 
POTS FOR A COUPLE WKS. THEN TO THE 
BIG TUBS FOR THE REMAINDER OF THERE
GROW TIME...!



MrHowardMarks said:


> May bad DB, are you still afraid to cut them yourself? I had a buddy who would freak out from the sound of nail clippers... Like a dog.
> 
> It's all good keep them how you like, you should paint them pink... Or keep the pinkie nail long for scooping bumps of blow, and slicing bitches throughts... Pimpin'


OH BLOW SWEET SWEET BLOW...!
MAN ITS BEEN SO LONG...! THE DOC'S
GOT ME ON ENOUGH SHT' NOW... I
WOULD PROB' POP, IF I INTRODUCED
ANOTHIER DRUG...!

LMAO! BETWEEN US...! I CANT SQUEEZ
THE DAM CLIPPER ANYMORE...!

AND IF I PAINT THEM *PINK*...

IM CHECKING _YOUR_ *TEMPATURE *




shnkrmn said:


> Great cloning pix Db. Makes me feel like a dirty bum compared to how I do it! I have success, but it ain't elegant. Dirty blades, reused medium, I feel like a junky in the alley. Don't clone with me, you'll catch something!


LMAO!

MAYBE WE SHOULD START A USED 
BLADE TURN~IN CLONE CO~OP...

SUCCESS IS ALL THAT MATTERS...!
IM AT 100% AT 8 YRS. AND HUNDREDS
OF THEM LITTLE BUGGERS...! FROM
EB~FLOW, TO DRY LIKE IM DOING IT
NOW..!



Derivs said:


> Funny I only clip down one of my index finger nails at a time so I'll always have one with enough nail to get in their and scrape out a good booger.
> 
> I can happily add I spoke to my friend who is now back and today 4 seeds (all fem) went in the paper towel. 1- White Berry, 1 WW, 1 NL, 1 Cheese... I feel like a fucking high school girl on prom night.  Bit short on the season but should be a nice start back to the growing world. Hopefully this leads to bigger and better things.


HAVE HEARD OF ALL OF THOSE...
THEY SHOULD BE A VERY NICE JUMP
BACK IN FOR YA!

ALSO HAVE HEARD ALOT ABOUT THE 
CHEESE, SO AM VERY INTERESTED IN
THIS STRAIN... I HAVE SOME BEANS OF 
IT IN THE COLLECTION...!



SO NICE TO SEE YA! ALL, YOU MAKE ME
LAUGH MY ASS OFF WHEN I LOG ON 
HERE...!

WITH THE DAMN S/MITE ISSUE I WILL 
BE MIA' FOR A COUPLE DAYS... WILL
TRY AND SHORTEN THIS TIME...!

BUT....

WHILE IM WARING IN THERE, I WILL
BE RUNNING THE CAMERA FOR OUR
BLOOM SIDE UPDATE...! SO THERE'S 
THAT TO LOOK FORWARD TOO!

PORN...!!!!


DB.~TLB!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 9, 2009)

i tell you what for a dirtbag your setup is pretty clean ! keep up the great work i will be sending all cloning ?s your way for sure...





DIRTBAG said:


> HELLO' ALL...! ALLWAYS SEEM TO BE PLAYING THE CATCH UP GAME...
> 
> WELL WE GOT THE NEW YEAR UNDER WAY, SO LETS TRY AND GET US UP TODATE IN THE _ROOMS_...!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks for the info Db I'll be digging the wb heater out.I figured it would work out nicely being able to set the temp.More money saved.I have about 50 beans from a friends stressed out hermy plant I was gonna pop but dont know if it's worth playing with my plant count if they will only herm out themselfs.That would really suck.Couldn't find out much more on if they will of not doing a search and from what I have found they say herms grow herms.Any thoughts on this issue?Pop'em and see or feed them to the birds?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 9, 2009)

i read that herms are all good with a 90+ percent fem rate. i believe thats how some companys get feminized seeds... and why peoply do the pntyhose polination thing its like cloning almost .



Kruzty said:


> thanks for the info Db I'll be digging the wb heater out.I figured it would work out nicely being able to set the temp.More money saved.I have about 50 beans from a friends stressed out hermy plant I was gonna pop but dont know if it's worth playing with my plant count if they will only herm out themselfs.That would really suck.Couldn't find out much more on if they will of not doing a search and from what I have found they say herms grow herms.Any thoughts on this issue?Pop'em and see or feed them to the birds?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey DB, give your room a spraydown of AVID or Azatrol, the shits expensive as hell, 130 bucks a liter, so you might want to split the cost with a fellow grower, because a liter will last forever...

I personally wouldn't spray the flowering plants, just the veg room, and give a good coat all over the room, it should kill them all. Mass genocide.

I found Einstein oil works best as preventative maintence, but doesn't work that well at getting rid of an infestation. Same with organicide and all of the geranium based products... Avid works.

I do a reall good coat of Einstein (neem) around the perimeter and any entry like a barrier of slippery oil that the mites can't cross.


----------



## Earl (Jan 10, 2009)

Mites lay eggs that must be destroyed to stop the infestation.

I use bed lice spray from the drug store.

It will cause the eggs to explode.

You can see them under a microscope.

If you use the bed lice spray before you have buds,
you will stop the infestation without harming anything.

The pyrethrin in the bed lice spray breaks down under uV light.

It knocks them out ! done.

Spray the bed lice spray on everything in your room,
and a shot to that ole chair you sit in all day won't hurt either.

.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 10, 2009)

Kruzty said:


> thanks for the info Db I'll be digging the wb heater out.I figured it would work out nicely being able to set the temp.More money saved.I have about 50 beans from a friends stressed out hermy plant I was gonna pop but dont know if it's worth playing with my plant count if they will only herm out themselfs.That would really suck.Couldn't find out much more on if they will of not doing a search and from what I have found they say herms grow herms.Any thoughts on this issue?Pop'em and see or feed them to the birds?





winkdogg420 said:


> i read that herms are all good with a 90+ percent fem rate. i believe thats how some companys get feminized seeds... and why peoply do the pntyhose polination thing its like cloning almost .


I DONT KNOW ALL THAT MUCH ABOUT
THE INNER WORKS OF THE HERM' TO FEM'
COUNT... SO I REALLY CANT ANSWER THAT
QUESTION...! BUT, WK'420 MAY HAVE 
SOMETHING TO INPUT...???

IF ANYTHING, ITS WORTH RUNNING THEM
TO GET THE "CHOPS" BACK SO TO SPEAK.



MrHowardMarks said:


> Hey DB, give your room a spraydown of AVID or Azatrol, the shits expensive as hell, 130 bucks a liter, so you might want to split the cost with a fellow grower, because a liter will last forever...
> 
> I personally wouldn't spray the flowering plants, just the veg room, and give a good coat all over the room, it should kill them all. Mass genocide.
> 
> ...





Earl said:


> Mites lay eggs that must be destroyed to stop the infestation.
> 
> I use bed lice spray from the drug store.
> 
> ...


 
THANKS FOR THE INPUT GUYS...!
I HAVE NOT HEAR OF THE BED LICE TRICK,
WILL BE WRITING THAT DOWN..>!

I DO HAVE A BIT OF THE AZATROL' ON 
HAND SO I WILL PROB' START THE WAR
WITH THAT...

ALSO HAVE BEEN THINKING OF
"LADY BUGS"...???

WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS OF THEM...!
CRITERS FOR GOING PREDITOR ON THE
MITES ASWELL...???

DB.~ 


THE CHAIR IS RIDDING ON THE SIDE LINES
NO SPACE OR ROOM FOR ROBOT CHAIR!

AM STARTING THE WAR... WELL ALREADY 
HAVE...

THE BB'~PDS' TWO~FER IS HANGING 
OLE' SKOOL, STOCK AND ALL BEHIND ME
AND THE LITTLE SHT. ARE ALL OVER THE 
RODS THERE HANGING FROM..>!

A QUICK WIPE AND FLUSH, KILLS 
THOUSANDS OF THEM IT SEEMS, BUT
THERE ALL LEAVING MY PLANT AS IT DRIES.

AND I HAVE MOPPED THE FLOOR IN THE 
BLOOM ROOM WITH RAID BASICLY
LETS SEE THE SHITS TRY AND MOVE FROM
PLANT TO PLANT CRAWLING THROUGH THAT SHT...!


THIS SUCKS AM BUMMED...!

EIGHT YEARS OF PERFECT NO BUG GROWS,
AND BANG THIS YEAR, IT SEEMS TO BE 
MY TURN FINALLY...!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 10, 2009)

I find preventative maintence works best for keeping the mites away... And the pyrethium is derived from geraniums, it does work kinda, and there are tons of products that use pyrethium... 

Azatrol is a much stronger pesticide... It works better.

But after you rid the mites put a good coat of neem on everything in the room, that way, when they get in there they'll slip on the oil, get covered in it and die.

I have a thick coat of Einstein and Volock oil in the area between the wall and the panda poly. Like a bullet-proof vest of miticide.

Spray with azatrol, then wait three days and spray again, they'll be all dead.


---Oh, and ladybugs... They do work somewhat, but not bearly as good as pesticides... Plus all those spider mites they eat have to get pooped out somewhere, most likely on your buds


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 10, 2009)

Chrysanthemums, not geraniums.

I've never had spider mites (please don't send me any!) although I'm a pretty avid gardener and go from garden to grow room frequently, which I understand is a major avenue of infestation. I have a friend who does constant battle with them and never seems to completely eradicate them.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 11, 2009)

Ahh shit, I knew it was something that ended in mum, but confused the two... Geranium doesn't even end in mum... I'm a dumbass 

Avid and azatrol definately get rid of the buggers... But chances are his whole house is infested, and they keep getting in there from the rest of his house. Spidermites are pretty much everywhere, you just hope they don't find your growing space and set up camp. 
*Preventative maintence is key*.

Even though there isn't an infestation, or any mites in sight, I continue treatments, just to keep them away. I haven't had a problem since I started regularly treating with pesticides.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 11, 2009)

i jus mix a little pyrethium in a spray bottle,all i get are a few white flies nothin major. its good shit for lawn and vegetable and ornamental safe ,i've used it many times .125.00 a gal.


----------



## Earl (Jan 11, 2009)

$8


----------



## raiderman (Jan 12, 2009)

i also use it in my profession, otherwise i wouldnt spend it jus for that,lol


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 15, 2009)

Lord dont sent those nasty baztards to me.We cracked corn yesterday over here and I got the journal started,so it begins.13 new babys.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/151299-kruztys-first-medical-grow.html


----------



## raiderman (Jan 16, 2009)

yea , i dont have nuthin want to keep it that way , i guess its to warm here for them.heres some BM. DB .fixing to cut them in 2 or 3 days..using the sugar daddy 10 days did amazing job, agood carb boost really does the job. 2 plants that dried never shrunk jus crystalized stiff after 5days.2 gal. pots 63 grams first plant the other was a real runt and got 35 grams,these are left ,lol,unbelievable product.rare to see a bud bloom on the right,l.after growing BM and BB, they respond great wen toppen in fours ,increase weight 25% also , ,,, grown it 8 times by exper.later DB.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 16, 2009)

Some nice shots there...! Man like a batting cage, "batter up"...!!!

Very nice... Bet its dank in there...

Getting back on me wheels here, so will have the bloom room 
update cumming at ya! All soon...!

Have missed the boards here, am going through withdrawls...!!!

Db.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey DB, RM and everyone else....I just had to post something to acknowledge DB's batter up comment


----------



## raiderman (Jan 16, 2009)

wow Boneman ,you really did step up to the plate,lol.great job.


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey batter,batter,,,,saaawing.Dam the pron is killin me.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 19, 2009)

OK, LETS GET US SET BACK ON TRACK...! 
FIRST OFF IVE' GONE _FULL RETARD_ ON THE MITES...!!!







BEEN WEARING THE SCOPE LIKE A CONTACT, AND CANT FIND ANY
THAT STILL WANT TO GO AROUND...

THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND INPUT, I HAVE PURCHASED ALL... AND
ITS IN THE ARSONEL.

================
NOW STRAP IN "ITS PLAY TIME"....!!!







LETS GET THE RADIO TUNED IN FOR THE TRIP....

SYSTEM OF THE DOWN~ "SUGAR"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOA8QT-sk4M

OK... WITH THAT DONE, LETS START WITH THE BIG GIRL _BIO' _RUNNING IN
*BLOOM.*

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: *BLACKBERRY WIDOW' AND NORTHERN LIGHTS*

WKS./DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.*
WKS./DAYS IN GRO'...: *8 WKS./ 3 DYS.*
WKS./DAYS IN BLM'...: *5 WKS./ 6 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *16 WKS./2 DYS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")..."DIRT LINE TO TOP OF COLA'...

*BBW'- 5'/3''*
*NL'- 5'/1''*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A VERY LARGE 4'+ CIRCLE NEEDED PER...!*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

*LIGHTS ON~ 68-69*F/ 56% rh*
*LIGHTS OFF~ 62-65*F/ 56% rh* 

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: *THESE TWO GIANTS HAVE BEEN WATERED EVERY 5-6 DAYS*
*AND ARE ON THE SAME BLOOM NUTES SHOWN. ALONG WITH THE HYGROZYME @ *
*THE 10ml PER GALLON DOSE...! THE APPLE JUICE AND THE BAT GUNO TEA HAVE BEEN USED*
*THE DOSE FOR THE TEA IS 1tsp PER GALLON ONTOP OF THERE NUTES. THE APPLE HAS*
*BEEN EVERYOTHIER WATERING. I HAVE ALSO ADDED THE FISH ADDITIVE SHOWN EARLYER AT*
*2ml PER GALLON ALSO ONTOP OF THERE NUTES...!*

COMMENTS...: *NOTHING TO REPORT HERE, JUST A' BLOOMING RIGHT ALONG...*
*BUDS ARE GOING FOR IT, AND I FEEL I AM SEEING A DIFF' IN THEM DUE TO THE *
*FISH BIZZ...! WHEN I AM DOING THE MIXING OF NUTES ABOVE, THEY ARE ALL NOT*
*AT ONCE THE ADDITIVE'S SO TO SPEAK ARE CHANGED UP EVERYOTHIER WATERING..., AS *
*NOT TO OVER LOAD THE GIRL.*
*ALL RIGHTY THEN, WITH THAT OUT... LETS GET TO THE PORN...!!!*

1ST UP THE LETS MAKE IT INTO THE *BLM'* ROOM.

FROM ONE CORNER TO THE OTHIER...!













AND THEN THE FLOOR.







IF I STAND IN THE MIDDLE OF THE WALL ON ONE SIDE AND LOOK STRAIGHT ACROSS,
THIS IS WHAT I SEE...!!!







ALRIGHT WE'VE MADE ENTRY, NOT LETS MAKE IT TO THE MIDDLE
AND START THE ROOM SPINN'EN...
IN OUR FIRST CORNER.. WE HAVE THE *BBW'*.

























AS WE SPIN THE ROOM, NEXT UP IS THE *NL'*...!!!

























_I THOUGHT THIS PIC' WAS A NICE SHOT SO I THREW IT IN..._







ALRIGHTY THEN, WITH THE ROOM STILL SPINN'EN AWAY... WERE
ONTO ANOTHIER _BIO'_...!!!

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: ROMULUS' AND MASTER KUSH'#1

WKS./DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS.
WKS./DAYS IN GRO'...: 2 WKS./ 5 DYS.
WKS./DAYS IN BLM'...: 5 WKS./ 6 DYS.

TOTAL LIFE...= 10 WKS./ 4 DYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

ROM'- 3'/2'' 
MK#1'- 3'/4''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: 2'+ CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED PER...! 

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 

LIGHTS ON~ 68-69*F/ 56% rh
LIGHTS OFF~ 63-65*F/ 56% rh

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: MY BLOOM NUTES OF 7-19-14 AND 10ml OF THE 
HYGROZYME, PER GALLON...! EACH GIRL IS NOW GETTING WATERED WITH THIS MIX
EVERY 2-3 DAYS. I HAVE ALSO ADDED THE BAT GUNO IN POWDER FORM TO THE
TOP OF THERE SOIL ONCE.. A 1/4 tsp OF THIS JUST PLACED ONTOP OF THERE SOIL..!
ALSO THEY HAVE RECIEVED A SIP OF THE APPLE JUICE IN THERE MIX, MOLASSES AT
1tsp PER GALLON. THEY ALSO ARE NOW GETTING THE FISH MIX AT 2ml PER GALLON.
MY DOSES FOR THE APPLE WERE @ 1/4cup PER. ALL EXTRA'S PER SAY ARE GIVEN ON TOP
OF THERE NUTES.

COMMENTS...: EVERYTHING IS RUNNING GOOD WITH THESE GIRLS, NO SIGN OF MITES OR
DAMAGE. THE GIRLS REALLY LIKED THE FISH MIX. THE MK' SMELLS LIKE PINNSOL', AND
THE ROM' HAS HAD SOME EXPLOSIVE GROWTH. NEED TO SNIFF HER A BIT MORE, SHE HAS
A FLORAL SMELL, VERY SWEET.

FIRST UP FOR SHOW IS THE ROMULUS...

























RUNNING WITH HER ON THE CALANDER, MK'1

NOT TO MANY PIC'S ON HER YET. SHE'S SHY...! BUT SMELLY _"OH BABY"!_













OK, LETS KEEP THIS ROLL'EN AND WRAP THIS UP... WERE MOVING 
ON TO ANOTHIER _BIO'_... "BET YOU GUESSED THAT"...!

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: BLUE BERRY' AND PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT'.

WKS./DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS.
WKS./DAYS IN GRO'...: 2 WKS./ 6 DYS.
WKS./DAYS IN BLM'...: 6 WKS./ 6 DYS.

TOTAL LIFE...= 11 WKS./ 5 DYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

BB'- 3'/4''
PDS'- 2'/8''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: 2'+ CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED PER.

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 

LIGHTS ON~ 68-69*F/ 56% rh
LIGHTS OFF~ 63-65*F/ 56% rh

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: MY BLOOM NUTES OF 7-19-14 AND 10ml OF THE 
HYGROZYME, PER GALLON...! EACH GIRL IS NOW GETTING WATERED WITH THIS MIX
EVERY 3-4 DAYS. I HAVE ALSO ADDED THE BAT GUNO IN POWDER FORM TO THE
TOP OF THERE SOIL ONCE... A 1/4 tsp OF THIS JUST PLACED ONTOP OF THERE SOIL..!
THEY HAVE RECIEVED A SIP OF THE APPLE JUICE IN THERE MIX, AT THE 1/4 cup
PER GALLON, THEY ALSO ARE GETTING THE FISH AT THE 2ml PER GALLON...
MOLASSES AT 1tsp PER GALLON.

COMMENTS...: EVERYTHING SEEMS TO BE RUNNING NORMAL, AND ON TIME..!
I HAVE NOTICED THAT THE SMELL COMMING OFF THE LITTLE PDS'. THE LAGER
THAT IS GOING IN GRO' SHOULD STINK TO HIGH HEAVEN...! THE PDS' IS FOR SURE
ON OF ME NEW STABLE BITCHES. AS ABOVE THE NUTES MIX ADDITIVES ARE CHANGED
UP WITH EACH WATERING, AND NOT GIVEN ALL AT ONCE...!

UP FIRST THE BB'... CAUSE I WHORED MYSELF OUT ON THE PDS'...!



















NEXT UP AND THE SPINS MAY INCREASE HERE...!
I CAN NOT SAY ENOUGH ABOUT THIS PLANT. I KNOW YOU ALL LOVE THE
*NL'* HAG, BUT THIS BITCH HERE IS NASTY, I VOW TO MAKE HER MY NEW
WHORE...! THE POTENTIAL FOR IT IS ALL THERE...!!!

A GIFT FOR YOU ALL, I BEEN MISS'EN YA!
ENJOY...~! PDS' "MAKE SURE YOU COVER YOUR KEYBOARDS"

























_MR. MARKS, I CANT SEE YUR HANDS, COULD YA! PLACE'EM ON YUR DESK..._
_AND NO, VV' DOESN'T WANT TO SEE YUR ROCKET...!_































WELL WERE THERE...! "OK VV' YOU CAN STOP SPINNING NOW"

HOPE YOU ALL ENJOYED YUR RIDE...!!!
AS ALWAYS,

HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 19, 2009)

I was beginning to worry about ya DB.Thought those mites might have drug ya off.Glad to see ya got the little baztards on the run.When ya gonna add the tree swing to those girls? Lordy those are lookin sweet.
Question fer ya: Do you just add the apple and moll to the mix when there in flower?And do ya feed them with this every watering or every other?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 19, 2009)

All my girls get feed with nutes every watering... 
The apple, mol., fish and bat guno all get interchanged with
each watering... "if that makes sense"

in bloom wks. 3 and 6 is when the bat tea is given only.
All othier waterings are ethier one or the othier of the additives
listed above...

Lol, at the tree swing... I take nothing in the room they can use against me
in a fight...! There like the mean trees off a "shrek"...


Db.~


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 19, 2009)

yep that makes sence,cool got it.I'll add that 3rd and 6th week for the bat tea to my notes.thanks


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 19, 2009)

Your room's looking sweet. I have to go change my underwear now.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 19, 2009)

Fecken DurtBag....You made me spooge on my keyboard!! I shoulda heeded your warning to cover it 

Hey ya DB, can I ask a ? I know about molassas, but applejuice?

How much are you using and is it just grocery store applejuice? Concentrate?

Thanks ~Boneman 

*PROPS DB!! U R AMAZING!! *


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 19, 2009)

ON THE APPLE I USE WALLY MART 100% JUICE NO SUGER ADDED. THERE IS A PIC OF IT IN THE BEGINING
FIRST COUPLE POST I THINK...???

THE DOSE IS 1/4-1/2 cup PER GALLON ONTOP OF YOUR NUTES...!

IF YOUR NUTES ARE HIGH IN THE P'S AND K'S "WATCH FOR YELLOWING" THEN FLUSH 1/2 STRENGTH
IF NEEDED FOR RECOVERY... THEN OFCOARSE DROP THE DOSE TO MORE 1/4 cup.

THIS WILL ALLOW YA! TO FEEL YOUR PLANT UP A BIT AND FIND THAT SWEET SPOT MARK... "SHE WILL LOVE IT"!!!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

HEY DB I WAS READING BACK I SEE U USE A HEAter in lights out my room drops from 75 down to 55 when lights are out is this cold slowing me down??? it gets that cold outside hre in the summer and we grow some pretty delicate flowers outsisde??? will a heater speed up or help my grow i guess thats the ? at hand . sorry for rambling ...bong rips


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 19, 2009)

Well hello there...!

Yes, a 20* drop is a bit much prob' a little shocking going on...!
A heater "forced air" not "glowing" type should help out alot...

Imo' a 10* drop in temp' is perfect and the plant can handle it no prob'
i would try and keep it in the low 60's. They say perfect running temp. Is
70-75, i like 70... Real nice running here at those temp's...


Db.~tlb!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for the info walmart had a lil forced air cube for like 30 bux i just didnt have an cas  i will try to get sooooon


----------



## Earl (Jan 20, 2009)

I saw an agg program on PBS
and they were saying that 
watermelons grown in the dessert
had a higher sugar content
when the temp &#8710; was 40º or more.
100º day 60º night

The last week 
my room has barely made it to 60º for a high.
.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 20, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> thanks for the info walmart had a lil forced air cube for like 30 bux i just didnt have an cas  i will try to get sooooon


I THOUGH ABOUT YOUR QUESTION A BIT
LASTNIGHT, AND I HAVE TO ADMIT THAT 
I DO PERFER WINTER GROWS -V- SUMMER
GROWS. I FIND THAT THE LOWER TEMPS
DO BRING A DENSENESS TO THE TABLE.

MOST TO ALL OF THE BOOKS IV'E READ ON
THE SUBJECT ALL SAY 75'...

THIS YEAR, BEING THE FIRST YEAR FOR
ME WITH THE VENT SYSTEM INSTALLED, 
ABLE TO KEEP MY TEMPS WERE I WANT
THEM, HAVEING THE MITE ISSUE THE 
TEMPS WERE KEPT IN THE LOW 60'S.

I CAN SAY I DONT SEE ADVERSE AFFECTS
ON THE GIRLS, NOT EVEN REALLY SLOW
GROWTH, BUT THE DENSENESS IS THERE..!

IN THE GRO' SIDE HERE TEMPS STAY
ABOUT 68-70 CONSTINT.

IN THE BLM' WERE MORE TO 68-69 LIGHTS
ON, AND 61-62 LIGHTS OFF...! SO ON 
MORE EXTREME DAYS HERE I AM PUSHING
THE 10* DROP MARK IN BLM.

'DENSE ONLY LOOKS SLOW TILL ITS
HARVESTED' 

FOR SLOWING OR STUNTED, YOU WOULD
BE THE BEST JUDGE OF THAT... YOUR 
THERE.


I CANT GO AGAINST WHAT EARL' HAS
INPUTED... IT IS OUTSIDE OF THE BOX,
AND THAT IS RIGHT DOWN MY ALLEY...

I DONT FEEL WE KNOW EVERYTHING WE
NEED TO.....! ABOUT OUR GIRLS...
NOT ONE OF THE BOOKS IV'E READ SAID
ANYTHING ABOUT "APPLEJUICE" AND LOOK
WHAT IT CAN DO...!!!

LIKE EARL' WITH THE PROGRAM, I HAVE
ALSO SEEN ONE ON PBS' THAT SHOWS
THE DNA OF THE CANNABIS PLANT TO BE
CLOSER TO THE ROSE PLANT THAN THE 
TOMATOE...! ITS CLOSER TO THE 
TOMATOE, THAN WE ARE TO THE CHIMP...!
IN ITS DNA'...

THERE IS SOME FOOD FOR THOUGHT...!
RIGHT ALONG WITH EARLS'...

I DONT FEEL WE KNOW ALL THERE IS TO
KNOW... WE KNOW ALOT, BUT WE AINT
GOT THE BITCH ALL THE WAY UNLOCKED..

YET... 



Earl said:


> I saw an agg program on PBS
> and they were saying that
> watermelons grown in the dessert
> had a higher sugar content
> ...


THANKS FOR THIS...
MAN YOU GOTTA LOVE PBS'...LOL!

WHAT ARE YOUR TEMP RANGES...???


DB.~


----------



## Boneman (Jan 20, 2009)

I grew watermelons in the desert and they were freaking amazing!
I try to keep my temps around 70 all the time. Its hard though cuz its so freaking cold out. 

Great post again DB!


----------



## Earl (Jan 20, 2009)

My room is 50 for low and 65 for high.
right now the room is 62º






The acurite meter on the left shows 
the time
the date
The temp in the space shuttle room
and the temp in the room I am sitting here typing to you in.

The meter on the right shows
the temp in the room with the 4 inch aero grow
the humidity in that room
the high and low of that room(56-63)
and then the bottom numbers are the room i am in.

The shuttle is 62.4ºf
and the 4 inch is 61ºf
The lights have been on since 7 am.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 20, 2009)

ok well im not going to heat at night then . it never goes below 55f in the basement or above 75f in the bow so i will leave it alone!

thanks guys!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 21, 2009)

Man i like those meters... I got the cheepy's from wally mart...!

I bet yurs are a bit more true..., will keep my eyes out for like meters.

I like yur better than mine...


Db.


----------



## Earl (Jan 21, 2009)

One came from wallyworld and one from home despot
but they are the same MFG.
.


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah those are nice.I got one for x-mas but it dont show rh so will get another one.I like how they tell ya temp where ever ya put them like right in the plants.I can keep a eye on the rooms for upstairs.Think I'll pick up one like earls too next time I'm at wally world.I like the high and low tepm for the day thats pretty slick.

Ok Db what does the apple juice do?You say add it so I'll be adding it just not sure what fer.Splain it for us ol folks .
Your porn makes for a great desktop


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jan 23, 2009)

His weed will put your face on the desktop, LMAO, VV


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah I can almost smell that bloom room from here.How big* is* that fan you use db???


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 24, 2009)

Kruzty said:


> Yeah those are nice.I got one for x-mas but it dont show rh so will get another one.I like how they tell ya temp where ever ya put them like right in the plants.I can keep a eye on the rooms for upstairs.Think I'll pick up one like earls too next time I'm at wally world.I like the high and low tepm for the day thats pretty slick.
> 
> Ok Db what does the apple juice do?You say add it so I'll be adding it just not sure what fer.Splain it for us ol folks .
> Your porn makes for a great desktop


THANK YOU SIR... 
THE APPLE QUESTION IS A BIT OF A LONG
ONE...
FIRST, I WAS SMOKING THE NL' FOR A
COUPLE YEARS STRAIGHT. THOUGHT
I COULD HELP HER FLAVOR, BECAUSE
AT THAT POINT I DID NOT REALLY KNOW
SHE WAS SUPPOSE TO TATSE THAT WAY.

I REMEMBERED READING SOMETHING
ABOUT THE MOLASSES IN ONE OF MY 
"JORGE" BOOKS, SO I STARTED DOING
SOME EXPERIMENTS WITH IT IN THE 
BLOOM SIDE. READ OF THE BENEFICIALS
IN THE MOL', IT HAD A NICE AMOUNT OF
"K" IN IT ALONG WITH SUGERS...!

MY EXPERIMENTS WITH IT WERE GOING
GREAT... AT ABOUT THIS TIME I STUMBLED
ONTO THE GROW FORUMS... I ALSO HAD
A THOUGHT ONE DAY WHEN POURING MY
SON SOME APPLE JUICE, 100% NO SUGER
ADDED, READ THE LABEL IT WAS DAMN
NEAR ON PAR' WITH THE MOLASSES. THIS
IS WHEN I STARTED THE APPLE JUICE 
TRIALS. NOT BEING A BOTNIST, OR 
SCIENTIST ALL OF THE WORK WAS 
THROUGH OBSERVATION...!

WHAT I FOUND WAS THE APPLE WORKED
JUST LIKE THE MOLASSES, BUT BETTER...
THE SUGERS SUPPLIED ARE FROM THE 
APPLE, NOT MAN MADE OR REFINED...!
WHAT THE PLANTS STARTED SHOWING ME
WAS THAT THEY LOVED THE APPLE 
SURGERS, AND THE K' THAT I CARRIES IN
IT...!

NOW MY CONCEPT HERE I GUESS IS, I 
FEED MY PLANTS JUST LIKE LITTLE PPL.
THEY NEED ALL THOSE LITTLE VITAMINS,
AND SUGERS. SO NOW I MIX IT UP WITH
A LITTLE TICKLE OF THIS AND THAT AND
THE GIRLS SEEM TO LOVE IT...

I DO KNOW OF ONE PERSON THAT FEEDS
HER PLANTS BANNANA'S, EGGS, APPLE.....
ALMOST COMPLETELY OUT OF THERE
FRIDGE....! 

SOON TO GO INTO TRIALS IF NOT 
ALREADY GOING ARE GRAPE JUICE, 
CRANBERRY, PEAR...ETC. THE DOOR IS 
WIDE OPEN, AND IF TAKING THE BABY 
STEPS LIKE I DID WITH THE APPLE IN 
TRIALS. THEN I STRONGLY BELIEVE WE
WILL FIND OUT A LITTLE SOMETHING ELSE
THAT OUR GIRLS LIKE OUT THERE...! 



VictorVIcious said:


> His weed will put your face on the desktop, LMAO, VV


WAIT TILL YOU TRY THE PDS'
SHE HAS BEEN MAKING ME BRAIN DEAD
FOR DAYS....!!! 



Kruzty said:


> Yeah I can almost smell that bloom room from here.How big* is* that fan you use db???


THE ROOMS EXHAUST SYSTEMS IS A 
6' VORTEX THAT RUNS 452cfm AND SUCKS
THE ROOMS OUT EVERY 5.5 MINUTE.

OR THE FAN SHOWN IN BLOOM FLOOR 
PIC' IS A 20' BOX FAN...


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

mix some vanilla extract into your apple juice.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 24, 2009)

U PICK....!

LETS BACK TRACK AND PLAY SOME 
CATCH ~UP!

TO START HERE IS THE _BIO'_ OF THE LAST ONES DOWNED...

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: *BLUE BERRY AND PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT. "ONE TUB"*

DAYS/WKS. AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.*
DAYS/WKS. IN GRO'...: *4 WKS.*
DAYS/WKS. IN BLM'...: *8 WKS./ 6 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *14 WKS./ 6 DYS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

*BB'- 4'/10'' *
*PDS'- 4'* 

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A VERY LARGE 5-6' CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED...!!!* 

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

*LIGHTS ON~ 68-69*F/ 56% rh*
*LIGHTS OFF~ 63-65*F/ 56% rh*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: *THIS GIRL,*
*BEING THE LAST TO HARVESTED. HAS*
*HAD IT ALL...! THE BLOOM NUTES @*
*7-19-14, THE HYGROZYME @ 10ml*
*PER GALLON. ON EVERY WATERING.*
*APPLEJIUCE @ 1/2cup PER GALLON*
*ON EVERYOTHIER WATERING..! ON*
*THE ODD' WATERS SHE ALSO HAS*
*HAD **THE MOLLASSES @ 1tsp PER*
*GALLON. SHE WAS WATERED WITH*
*THESE MIXES ABOUT EVERY 5-6*
*DAYS @ 4 GALLONS UNTILL I*
*GETDRAINAGE...! SHE WAS FLUSHED*
*WITH PLAIN TAP, **BUT WITH THE MITE*
*ISSUE I DID NOT **GET BUT A COUPLE*
*DAYS OF IT...!*

COMMENTS...: *THE BB' DID PUSH THE*
*PDS' OUT OF THE WAY A BIT, AND IS*
*ALSO HOGGING SOME OF THE NUTES*
*GIVEN..! **THIS IS ALSO ONE REASON*
*WHY THE SOLO RUNS OF EACH IN*
*THE **SMALLER POTS, IS SO I CAN GET*
*A FAIR **LOOK AT EACH STRAIN..!*
*THESE GIRLS DID HAVE ALOT OF*
*PROBLEMS THROUGH THIS RUN.*
*TO START, THEY DID TAKE SPACE,*
*AND NUTES FROM EACH OTHIER. THIS*
*IS EVIDENT IN THE LITTLE SOLO*
*RUNS OF EACH STRAIN GOING... THE*
*MITES ALSO TOOK A VERY BIG TOLL*
*ON BOTH AT THE VERY END, THIS IS*
*NOT THE TIME TO HAVE THEM SHOW,*
*THAT IS FORSURE.!! **OTHIER THAN*
*WHAT IS ALREADY KNOWN, THE*
*EXPERIMENT WAS NOT A COMPLETE*
*FAILURE, BOTH GIRLS STILL DID*
*GIVE SOME OF THE BEST SMOKE*
*PULLED TODATE... AND HARVEST ON*
*BOTH STILL HELD THE TUB' AVERAGE*
*EVEN WITH ALL THE PROBLEMS...!*
*AFTER THE LITTLE BLUE BERRY IS*
*HARVESTED, THAT WILL BE THE LAST*
*OF HER STRAIN IN THE GROWS... AS*
*FOR THE PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT. SHE*
*IS NOW ONE OF MY NEW STABLE*
*BITCHES.*

HER IS SOME SHOTS OF HER...! THE LAST GOOD SHOTS, BEFORE ALL _HELL_ BROKE LOOSE...!

SHE IS BY FAR THE _BIGGEST_ AND _WIERDEST_ ONE IVE' DONE TO DATE..!

HER FINAL "HOLE" SHOT...! THE PIC IS
DATED, I HAD NO TIME TO RUN FRESH
SHOTS...! I WAS TO BUSY YANKING HER
ASS OUTA MY *BLOOM* ROOM...

















OK, HERE IS SOME DRY PORN OF THE *BB'* SIDE...

























AND THE *PDS'* SIDE...

























WITH THAT DONE LETS TALK SOME NUMBERS...!

*BB'* - 64.0g
*PDS'* - 42.0g

TOTAL FOR THE TUB.= 106.0g

FOR THE STONERS... THATS ABOUT 6g SHY OF A _QP'_...!!!

IN CLOSING, I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THAT EVEN WITH THE BEATING THAT
EACH STRAIN GAVE THE OTHIER, 
THE DAMN MITES AND NO FLUSH TIME THE TWO REALLY PULLED THROUGH...
THE *BLUE BERRY* WILL GET ALL UP IN YUR HEAD... THE *PDS'* WILL JUST FLAT OUT MELT YUR DAMN BRAIN...
THE FLAVOR ON BOTH IS VERY NICE EVEN THOUGH... AM REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO THE LITTLE VERSIONS
OF THESE STRAINS RUNNING, THEY SHOULD BE SOME TENDER VIDDELS.

WELL WERE OFF TO THE RACES YET AGAIN...!

AS ALWAYS.
HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2009)

looks good bro , those melting trichomes of the BB will take you there.yielded 14 ounces on this BM . i agree with you DB ,nuthin like the bb, spacy high,very enjoyable,lol.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 24, 2009)

I DONT WANT TO GIVE IT TO YOU ALL AT ONCE...!

SO I WILL MIX IN SOME OF THE DAMN PURPLE LEAF PIC'S WITH
THE _PURE PORN_...! 

IM SMOKING HER SISTER RIGHT NOW, AND CAN NOTWAIT TO MANICURE 
AND DRY THIS BITCH...! AND I MEAN THAT IN ALL DUE RESPECT... PDS' IS A
FLAT OUT "WHORE" AND HER DADDY KNOWS IT...!!!

ENJOY......
































MAN I HOPE YOU DIDN'T RELEASE YET, THERES MORE TO CUM.....!!!












































THIS MESSAGE HAS BEEN BROUGHT TO YOU BY...

THE CRAZY ASS CLOWN CHAIR RIDEING FREAK
AND VIEWERS LIKE YOU.... PORN WHORES.!

SORRY NO BIO' JUST ALITTLE DRAG RACE.

SHE IS CUMMING UP ON 8 WKS. HER FLUSH BEGINS NOW.!!!
WILL BE DOING A TRICH CHECK ON HER RIGHT NOW, BEEN WONDERING 
WERE SHE IS AT...! "SHOWING FULL MILK" AMBER IS CUMMING.

SHE DEFF' HAS STANK ON HER HANG LOWS....!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2009)

best burleque show i've seen. looks like its gittin about done.


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats the Shizzle DB


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 24, 2009)

Who spilled the sugar bowl?


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 24, 2009)

I made the half a banana egg white in a gallon of water then filtered over night through coffee filter. I read it would supercharge my gerdan but all it did was nade my soil like concrete i had to break it all up with a fork?? Did i filter all the good stuff out??


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> I made the half a banana egg white in a gallon of water then filtered over night through coffee filter. I read it would supercharge my gerdan but all it did was nade my soil like concrete i had to break it all up with a fork?? Did i filter all the good stuff out??


I love all the great "ideas" people get 
from some of these people with 25 post and no grow log.

I say follow the guys who post the snizzle.
.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2009)

Earl said:


> I love all the great "ideas" people get
> from some of these people with 25 post and no grow log.
> 
> I say follow the guys who post the snizzle.
> .


lol,haha, yea thats wat it sounds like,some ppl go to great lengths to tare thier shit up over some he said she said ideas,lol.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 24, 2009)

The egg and banana made sense to me but i guess you would have to extract there vitamin/minerals out ??? Didnt hurt my plants but i dont think it helpedd??


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.purewaterclub.com/


----------



## Earl (Jan 24, 2009)

You got to search that site for the unit you like.


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 24, 2009)

Dam,now I messed myself


----------



## Boneman (Jan 24, 2009)

Fecken DIRTBAG.......Thats 2 keyboards now you've made me ruin!

Looking like boneman is doin a BB & PDS grow soon  I think I'll do another "hempy" grow with them.


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 24, 2009)

I could almost taste those nugs from those pic's.Dam its been a loooong time since I tasted anything beside ditch weed.Bout all ya can find around here and hate it every time I smoke it.Prolly do just as good wrappin a paper around a hunk of rope 

That will soon change,thank god.Atleast for now I can taste'em thru DB's pic's.Keep'em cummin brother,,,keep'em cummin.
kiss-ass


----------



## raiderman (Jan 24, 2009)

same here ,worse mexican dirt weed outbreak i ever seen. you gotta make it happen yoursef,rrite.


----------



## Derivs (Jan 26, 2009)

Been computer down for a while moving but in the new digs and VERY grateful to have come back and gotten the apple explanation. I like the cranberry idea, will keep those little whores from getting yeast infections.

As for my first grow, after a week of no news my buddy told me all 4 seeds germed crazy fast and long. All went into pots and outside where some insect made a nice quick baby arugula salad out of 3 of the plants. They will now be more closely watched as I think he started the Durban (Fem) and Power Skunk. Said the one that lived is growing incredibly well and he will keep them indoors the first few weeks from now on. If not I will germ since I am way above insect territory on my deck. That update was a week ago. We are feeding the soil in the area we decided to use for next season and will keep testing until then. Still very excited and learning. Thanks!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 28, 2009)

OK, LETS SET THE BUS ON NITRO', AND REOSTAT ON HIGH...!!!







HAVE A BIG CHANGE OVER CUMMING AND WILL BE DOING SOME HARVESTING,
CLONING AND CHANGE OVER OF THE GRO' TO *BLOOM*, WHEN THOSE GIRLS ARE
DOWNED...! MAKING ROOM FOR THE GRO' SIDE TO ENTER...

SOME PLANT MAINTENANCE WAS DONE FOR THE CLONE, AND CHANGE OVER CUMMING...
LETS RUN THE _BIO'_, AND THEN GET TO THE PORN.

_BIO'_ IS TODATE AND PIC'S ARE ABOUT A WK. BACK ALONG WITH HEIGHT NUMBERS...

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: BLACKBERRY WIDOW', NORTHERN LIGHTS' AND
PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT.

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS.
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 8 WKS./ 6 DYS.
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...= 10 WKS./ 6 DYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

BBW'~ @ TIME OF TRIMMING 3'/10'' 
NL'~ 3'/6''
PDS'~ 4'/2''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: A GOOD 3'+ CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED PER...

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 68-71*F/ 42% rh. CONSTANT 

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: THE GIRLS HAVE BEEN ON THERE DIET OF _GROW NUTES_
PLUS THE _HYGROZYME_. THEY EACH GOT A SPRINKLE OF THE _WORM CAST POWDER_ IN
THE TRANS' HOLE...! THEY ARE WATERED ABOUT 5-6 DAYS WITH ABOUT 2-3
GALLONS OF SAID MIX. _GROW NUTES 10-10-12, HYGROZYME 10ml PER GAL.
1tsp OF WORM CAST POWDERED IN HOLE_ @ TRANS.

COMMENTS...: EVERYTHING IS RUNNING GREAT AND ON SCHEDUAL FOR THEM... I WILL
BE CLONING THE _BLOOD_ LINES TO KEEP THEM FOR THE NEXT _TREE RUN_. THIS IS WHY 
THE GIRLS ARE BEING CUT ON. THIS AND GETTING READY FOR THERE MOVE OVER TO 
THE *BLOOM* SIDE. THIS WILL BE THE LAST GROW RUN TO RUN AS LONG ON THE CALANDER,
AS I WILL BE GETTING MY TIME BACK UNDER CONTROL, NOW KNOW HOW TO INTRODUCE NEW 
BLOOD INTO THE MIX...! THE ONLY ISSUE THAT HAS BEEN SHOWING ITSELF IS THE PDS' LIKES
A TOUCH OF THE _EPSOM SALT_ IN HER MIX...! THE SIGNS THAT SHE IS SHOWING ARE TEXT 
BOOK FOR NEEDING OF THE _MAGNESIUM SULFATE._ SHE HAS GOTTEN IT WITH HER
NUTES AT THE DOSE OF _1tsp PER GAL_. ONLY TWICE TODATE. 

FIRST UP IS THE PDS'. FIRST SHOT IS HEIGHT AND THEN TWO OF THE AFTER
CLEAN UP...



















NEXT WE HAVE THE BBW'. SHOTS ARE RUN THE SAME AS ABOVE...!!!



















AND LAST WE HAVE THE NL'. AGAIN SHOTS SAME AS ABOVE.



















AS YOU CAN SEE QUIT A BIT GETS SENT TO THE FLOOR...!!!







WITH THE TREES TRIMMED, LETS MOVE ON TO THE LITTLE GIRL IN
THE ROOM...
PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: MASTER KUSH'3

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS.
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 8 WKS./ 2 DYS.
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...= 10 WKS./ 2 DYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 2'/7''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: 2' + CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED.

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 68-71*F/ 42% rh. CONSTANT

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: PLANT HAS BEEN GETTING A LITTLE BIT OF THE PLAIN WATER
AT TIMES, BUT OTHIER THAN THAT IS ON THE _GROW NUTES PLUS 10ml OF THE HYGROZYME_,
PER GALLON. SHE IS WATERED ABOUT EVERY 2-3 DAYS... UNTILL DRAINAGE.

COMMENTS...: EVERYTHING IS GOING GOOD WITH HER. THE TOP CUT CLONE HAS BEEN
TRAS'ED FROM HER, NOW WITH THIS CLEAN UP SHE WILL GIVE THE REMAINING 4 BRANCHES
AND BASICLY BE CLONED TO DEATH...! THE EXTRA CLONES WILL BE FOR THE LOCAL
NETWORK, ANY THAT NEED THEM...!!! JUST BECAUSE OR IF IN NEED OF NEW BLOOD.
THIS IS THE FINAL BIO' ON THIS GIRL, AS HER CLONES WILL TAKE OVER HER SEEN.

OK SOME LAST SHOTS OF THE MK'3 _SECOND_ GENERATION. THE SEED OF HER BEING
THE _FIRST_ GENERATION, AND THE CLONES TAKING OVER HER SPOT WILL BE 
THE _THIRD_ GEN'...!!!



















HERE IS A SHOT OF THE LAST RUN OF CLONES BEFORE THEY WERE HANDED OUT...!
THERE AT THE TWO WK. MARK.







I HAVE TRANS'ED ONE OF THE MK' AND ONE OF THE PDS' TO KEEP.
HERE ARE SOME SHOTS OF THOSE THEMS IS.































WATERED AT _FULL STRENGH GRO_, AND _HYGROZYME_ THEN SET BACK ON
THERE PERCH.







A GROW ROOM SHOT OF _BEFORE_ CLEAN UP, BUT _AFTER_ TRANS...







HERE WE HAVE A GRO' ROOM SHOT,_ AFTER_ THE CLEAN UP WAS DONE.







A LITTLE _ZEN_ PIC FROM THE ROOMS SHOTS ABOVE...!!!













ALRIGHTY THEN, WITH THIS COVERED OUR NEXT POST WILL BE SOME CLONING, AND
GETTING READY FOR THE CHANGE OVER CUMMING..> ON THE GROW SIDE. ALSO ITS
TIME TO PEEK INTO THE *BLOOM* ROOM SEEING THEY WILL BE THE ONES HOLDING UP
THE SHOW. THEY ARE THE ONES' TAKING UP THE SPACE NEEDED FOR CHANGE OVER...!

AS ALWAYS...

HUGS AND DRUGS!


DB.~TLB!


----------



## Earl (Jan 28, 2009)

beautiful......


----------



## shnkrmn (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a lump in my throat and my eyes are misty. Your foliage is so beautiful, not a single marred leaf. I hope I can attain that kind of control over my plants. Just beautiful.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, a tidbit of info...

If you plant your clones in a clear cup, then put the clear cup inside a normal opaque cup, you can take out the clear cup to look at the roots, and not have problems with algae... (Give Dr. VonDankenstine credit for that one)

Also, you can line the inside of the cup with a "footie" basically a pantyhose sock, they come in boxes of 250, for shoe stores...

It makes transplanting a bit easier, you just leave the sock on, and the roots grow through...

Ideal for massive outdoor crops grown from clones.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like the bloom room will be stinkin soon!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

The roots just shoot right through huh... That will help out a ton in the spring . I can put a bunch of clones in a bookbag with twit ties around the footie!




mrhowardmarks said:


> oh, a tidbit of info...
> 
> If you plant your clones in a clear cup, then put the clear cup inside a normal opaque cup, you can take out the clear cup to look at the roots, and not have problems with algae... (give dr. Vondankenstine credit for that one)
> 
> ...


----------



## Boneman (Jan 28, 2009)

Awesome DIRTBAG! and all the ppl that contribute to this thread. One of the best threads I've been a part of in a long time. 

Bravo!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

hope ya dont mind...


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the hits everybody...!

Also thanks for the tips. Mr.'...! The algee is there because of lazyness...!

If i take the time to stir the surface a bit to make it all look purty then that doesn't
happen. This run i just kinda did a throw and run, did nothing to the clones you
see except water every couple days. No nutes even...! Then did the trans and gave them some

Hey no comp' on the journal just a Crop Block...!!! your picky...


DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 28, 2009)

Awwww no, I get algae on top of the cups sometimes too, I'm talking about having them in a clear cup...

And putting it inside a dark cup...

Because roots don't like light, and you can see when they're getting rootbound.






--No prob on the footies man, some really old guy gave me clones in them once... Thought it was weird until he showed me his corn field.

You don't need twist ties, the pretty much hold their shape, the top shinks in enough.

And yeah, the roots bust right on through... It's a homemade jiffy puck... You can clone in them just like DIRTBAG does. Just fill the sock with dirt tie a knot and poke a hole, and you've got a puck.


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats killer.ol lady be wonder where her hose went to


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok,,Ok.DB need a tree swing.Donations anyone??? 

Size of those babys needs a tractor tire swing


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jan 29, 2009)

JUST GIVING YOU A HARD TIME MR.HM'

A PIECE OFFERING... PERHAPS TO WARM THE HEART...???

OK MY LITTLE PORN WHORES... "YOU BETTER ROLL A PHATTY FOR THIS ONE"
AND "STRAP IN, OR ON" WITCH EVER WAY YUR RIDDING NOW DAYS....!!!

WELL WITH HARVEST ON, AND CHANGE OVER FOR SOME GIRLS. IM'A BE A BUSY BOY
FOR A COUPLE DAYS, SO I THOUGHT I WOULD LEAVE YA! WITH SOMETHING TO 
_PEEK_ AT WHILE IM BUSY ...!

*SPLASH GUARDS ON..........!!!*

RADIO' TUNED. KORN~! "A.D.I.D.A.S" 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOBt-AKOAGw&feature=related 


DADDY'S GOING TO MISS YOU...







ALL RIGHTY THEN, LETS JUMP THE ARSE INTO THE BLOOM ROOM.
AND ROLL IN CIRCLES...!







OK WERE IN.... NOW LETS JUMP TO THE OTHIER CORNER...!!!







LETS WORK ARE WAY TO THE MIDDLE OF THE FLOOR AND START WITH THE
FIRST GIRL IN THE CORNER.

*BLACKBERRY* *WIDOW* 7TH WK. IN *BLOOM*.































THE _RED_ SHOWN IS FROM ME HOLDING MY FINGER OVER THE FLASH. THIS 
SHOOTS THROUGH THE FINGER _BLOOD_... THE ONLY OTHIER THING I DO TO MY PIC'S
IS _CROP_ THEM. WITH THAT SAID LETS MOVE ON...

*NORTHERN LIGHTS*, ALSO IN HER 7TH WK.

















































WITH THE TREES IN, LETS MOVE ON TO THE LITTLES RUNNING IN 
THE ROOM. FIRST UP, CUMMING AROUND THE CIRCLE...

ROMULUS. AT THE BEGINNING OF HER 7TH WK. LIKE THE MONSTERS ABOVE.























































NEXT TO HER... 

MASTER KUSH. ALSO RUNNING AT THE 7TH WK. MARK...











































NEXT WE HAVE THE OTHER LITTLES RUNNING. THESE WILL BE THE ONES
HARVESTED TOM ARROW. FIRST UP ON THESE...

BLUE BERRY, RUNNING IN HER 8TH WK. PUSHING 9.











































OK, THIS NEXT GIRL IS THE FIRST COLOR IV'E HAD IM MY GROWS, SO
IM GOING TO _WHORE_ MYSELF OUT A BIT MORE THAN NORMAL. HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!

PINNEAPPLE DOG SHT.









































































OUR CLOSING SHOT...







HOPE THIS REACHES EVERYBODY _"BAKED OUTA THERE DAMN SKULL"_...!!!
WILL BE _MIA'_ FOR A COUPLE DAYS... HARVESTING THE GOODS.

ALWAYS "HUGS AND DRUGS" 

EXCEPT FOR YOU... "MAN THAT LOOKS RED, YOU BETTER PUT SOME _SAUVE_ ON IT"
AND DONT GO BLAMING ME FOR YOUR STIFF WRIST...!!!

YOU DO KNOW YOU CAN GO _BLIND_ IF YOU DO TO MUCH OF _THAT_...???


DB.~TLB!


----------



## Kruzty (Jan 29, 2009)

Now ya went and ruined me.Guess I'll go throw this stuff in the trash cuz after lookin at that porn and having to burn these seeds and stems,well,,yeah.Ya ruin it.Aint no way I can force myself in smokin this after seein that,haaaaaa,haaaaaaa.






Yeah thats what they call a dirt weed bud in the corner.Aint it pretty


----------



## winkdogg420 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey db do you consirer this a vertical bloom??


----------



## LandofZion (Jan 30, 2009)

My wrists are sore and I will dream of buds that only pics can describe. all the magazines are gonna be hitting you up. Right on!


----------



## Derivs (Jan 31, 2009)

Very pretty... Thanks again for all the insight.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 4, 2009)

WANTED TO SAY HELLO TO ALL...!
SORRY FOR BEING MIA' FOR THIS LAST COUPLE DAYS...

CHANGE OVER HAS LANDED HERE, AND THE WORK LOAD IS GOING
TO GO THROUGH THE ROOF...!!! 

LETS START GETTING THE PLATE CLEARED SO TO SPEAK AND GET THE BLUEBERRY AND
PINEAPPLE DOG SHT. HARVESTED OUT AND OVER...!

LETS START WITH THE _BIO'_ FOR THE TWO LITTLE GIRLS...

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: BLUE BERRY' AND PINEAPPLE DOG SHT'.

WKS./DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS.
WKS./DAYS IN GRO'...: 2 WKS./ 6 DYS.
WKS./DAYS IN BLM'...: 8 WKS./ 4 DYS.

TOTAL LIFE...= 13 WKS./ 3 DYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

BB'- 3'/4''
PDS'- 2'/8''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: 2'+ CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED PER.

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 

LIGHTS ON~ 65-68*F/ 51% rh
LIGHTS OFF~ 63-65*F/ 51% rh

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: WATERED BLOOM NUTES OF 7-19-14 AND 10ml OF THE 
HYGROZYME, PER GALLON...! EACH GIRL WAS GETTING WATERED WITH THIS MIX
EVERY 3-4 DAYS. I HAVE ALSO ADDED THE BAT GUNO IN POWDER FORM TO THE
TOP OF THERE SOIL... A 1/4 tsp OF THIS ONCE...! THEY HAVE RECIEVED A SIP OF
THE APPLE JUICE IN THERE MIX, AT THE 1/4 cup PER GALLON, THEY ALSO ARE GETTING
THE FISH AT THE 2ml PER GALLON... MOLASSES AT 1tsp PER GALLON. 
BEING IN THE 8TH WK. FLUSH WAS STARTED WITH PLAIN TAP.

COMMENTS...: EVERYTHING WENT OK, I DID SEE A BIT OF THE MITES...! SO
THE GIRLS WERE PULLED A BIT EARLYER THAN I LIKE BUT ALL IS STILL GOOD, AND
SMELLY... BECAUSE OF THE MITES ISSUES RUNNING VERY MINOR IN THE BLOOM SIDE
AT THIS POINT I AM SEEING SOME ON THE REMAINING GIRLS...! STILL VERY MINOR
COMPARED TO THE TWO~FER INFESTATION. BUT BEING THAT IM FACEING CHANGE OVER
I WILL DODGE A BULLET SOMEWHAT, AND JUST FLAT OUT PULLING THE TWO~FER FROM
THE BLOOM ROOM DID HELP ALOT...!!!

HARVEST REPORT...: TRICHS ON BOTH GIRLS WERE AT ABOUT THE 50/50 ZONE.
WEIGHT OUT ON THE GIRLS WAS OK, WITH THE ISSUES OF MITES STILL NEEDING TO 
BE ADDRESSED FULLY IN THE BLOOM ROOM, I FEEL MY WEIGHTS WERE OFF A TOUCH...!

BB'. 25.0g
PDS'. 23.0g

JUST A TOUCH UNDER A OUNCE PER PLANT...

ALL RIGHT LETS GET TO THERE FINAL SHOTS....!!!

BLUE BERRY.























































DRY SHOTS OF THE BB'...




















PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.























































SOME DRY PORN ON THE PDS'...


























THEY BOTH WERE HUNG FOR 4 DAYS, JARED AND BURPED FOR ABOUT
A HALF HOUR PER DAY FOR THE NEXT WEEK.







LETS MOVE ON AND CLEAR THE PLATE SOMEMORE....!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow... I thought you were yielding much more than that... 

Looks tasty...


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 4, 2009)

mrhowardmarks said:


> wow... I thought you were yielding much more than that...
> 
> Looks tasty...


with the mite issues, and being
lazy on this run they did get the
plain water a couple to few times
prob not a there good times...!

They were little experimental runs
so not really looking for numbers
in weight off them... Yes more is better
but not really disappointed..!
The monsters cumming down will
yeild my numbers and keep my avg' per
plant...!

Db.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 4, 2009)

HELLO THERE AGAIN, HERE IS WHAT IM STAREING AT FOR THE NEXT WK.
ON THE WORK SCHEDUAL.

TO START HERE IS THE *BLOOM* ROOM, AGIAN ALWAYS THE *BLM'* SIDE HOLDING
UP THE SHOW...FOR CHANGE OVER...RUNNING PERPETUAL.







ON THE LEFT WE HAVE CLOSE, THE MASTER KUSH'. FAR IN THE *BLACKBERRY WIDOW.
*BOTH IN THERE _8TH WK_. AND BEING FLUSHED OUT...!!!







ON THE RIGHT WE HAVE THE ROMULUS' CLOSE, AND THE* NOTHERN LIGHTS* FAR...







LETS SHOW THE GROW SIDE ITS BURSTING AT THE SEEMS READY FOR CHANGE OVER
AND I NEED ABOUT ANOTHIER WK. TO GET THE *BLM'* ROOM HARVESTED, CLEAN AND READY
FOR THEM TO COME IN...! THEY ARE EVEN LARGER THAN THE LAST RUN TO GO IN...! "DAMIT"..!!!













ABOVE IS THE NL' =AGAINST CAB= BBW' =CLOSE= PDS' SOLO IN SECOND SHOT.

NEXT IN THE ROOM WE HAVE THE MASTER KUSH CLONE AND PINEAPPLE DOG SHT. CLONE
TAKEN A FEW WKS' BACK. THEY ARE RUNNING IN THERE _5TH WK_ OF LIFE FROM CLONE...







HERE ARE THE CLONES DONE _LAST WK._ ONLY AT A WK IN CLONE AND READY TO GO.
THE _SURPRISE_ "IF REMEMBERED" IS IN THEM, BUT I NOTICE IT CANT BE SEEN BY THE
SHOT TAKEN...!







ALITTLE _ZEN_ PIC'... BOY ARE THESE GIRLS PUSHING THE LIGHT UP..>!
I WILL HAVE TO MOVE IT, BECAUSE THEY ARE BURNING...!

JUST ONE WK' LADIES PLEASE, THATS ALL DADDY NEEDS... "ONE WK."







WELL THERES MORE OFF THE PLATE.

WHEN THE HARVEST GOES DOWN, LIKE A TRUE PORN WHORE I WILL BE TAKING PIC'S
OF IT ALL, AND THEN WHEN I GET BACK ON, I WILL HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF CATCHING UP
TO DO...!

AS ALWAYS,
HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks top notch db!!


----------



## Boneman (Feb 4, 2009)

Great update DIRTBAG!


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes very nice indeed.There way taller than I could deal with and cum ta think of it.I think thats not real herbs,nah,the real stuff is brown and smells like my dirty socks and has about 3000 seeds per 1 inch bud.Yeah.thats what they call the REAL stuff over here,lol.
point that fan east DB so's I can get a wiff .Dam dirt weed over heres been killin me since I moved back .
Hey, got a prolly dimbass question.Is that hygrozyme for adding o2 to the roots like say h2o2.Just wonderin cuz I have a over water problem on a couple cups and doc said I could add h2o2 to help the roots more.saw that at the hydro store but haven't gotten any yet.if the dam snow would stop I could make it to the hydro store for supplys but we be buried.Have to get soil soon and will have ta break out the goose huntin truck soon if the snow dont quite.Yeah,yeah I know " whats snow"heres a couple pics of our " snow"

I'd rather be back doing this


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 4, 2009)

Nope Krutzy, Hygrozyme is an enzyme, it's a little living thing that breaks down dead shit (literally) in the soil... It eats at dead roots and decomposes organic matter to make it easily absorbed by the plant.

You can really peak higher if you use it... I definately think it's worth the investment.


Yeah, those are definately some monsters...

I have a few monsters of my own... I'm gonna need a machaté and a chainsaw by the time they're finished.


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks,mr marks was just wonderin


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 5, 2009)

HELLO EBBER BUDDY...!

SETTING UP FOR HARVEST OF THE ENTIRE BLOOM ROOM STARTING FRIDAY.







ALSO AM PRE~TREATING THE GROW SIDE WITH THE EINSTEINS NEEM OIL....
@ 1 floz. PER GALLON OF WARM WATER.


SORRY FOR THIS... AGAIN I WILL BE MIA' FOR ABOUT A WK. AS THIS HARVEST AND CHANGE
OVER WORKS MY ASS...!

BUT, WHEN I RETURN, I WILL HAVE AN ASS LOAD OF PORN AND CATCHING UP TO DO...!


MUCH LUV,


DB.~TLB!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't wanna know how, or why your chair is on top of that ladder...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 5, 2009)

I guess when you have a handicap-ability you have to learn all kinds of neat tricks! My buddy has a spinal condition but he can ride on one rear wheel for a whole city block !


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 5, 2009)

Prolly needs it up there ta trim those trees . I didn't see the chainsaw in the pic but I'm sure its close.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 5, 2009)

I bet that one helluva ride down


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 5, 2009)

One wheel? That's impressive... I've never seen anyone do that... I can ride a wheelie for infinaty, go up and down curbs, but not up stairs... I was in a wheelie chair myself for a little more than a year... I'm lucky and happy that I can walk, I guess I have a bit more respect for those permenantly in a chair.

I tore out both my tendons in my left knee, they replace them with synthetic fiber, that the tendons would grow over, they weren't sure if I'd fully recover...

I put rebar through my knee if you were wondering... Infection was also a risk... I was 13... The year before that I ripped out my entire calf on the gears of my mountain bike...

 
I'm one lucky SOB...




But seriously DB...

*Respect*

Don't know how, or why you wanted to put the chair on top of the ladder...


But way to be capable... !




See you in a week, save me some scissor hash!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats not my chair or ladder...!
I hunt for sick wheel chair pic's on line,

if we dont laugh at what makes us cry... We would just cry...!

The truth... Is not fun nor funny! But its my hand and i gotta play it...!

THE TRUTH "SEE THE PIC" 

I STILL DONT HAVE RAMPS IN THE GROWS,
SOME DAYS I DO HAVE TO CRAWL TO GET'ER
DONE....!


DONT WANT YOUR PITY, WOULD JUST LIKE YA
TO KEEP UP... HEHEHEHEHEHE!

THE MONSTER NL' THAT IM LOGGING OUT, IN
THE MORN. IS PIC TWO..., THREE!


LIKE EVERYDAY...!

TO THE FUTURE AND BONG ON....!!!


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok damit I'm getting ya a swing fer those trees


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 6, 2009)

I have that Happy Trees shirt, got it at Target... Pfft... I'm not giving you any pity, you should be an inspirational speaker for those down and out. 

Here's some porn for ya'

_Some close up shots..._


----------



## LandofZion (Feb 7, 2009)

Like a bowl of kellogs, sugary goodness. yummy


----------



## badbert (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey DirtBag! First off I gotta tell ya. Ain't many things scares my ass, 'cept Zombies and clowns... And your Avatar has been hauntin' my dreams the last few nights... of course I am chasin' his ass down to get some of those frickin' nuggets!! Wow what a great journal! I love all of the pics! Just keep them comin! And I have also hawked some of your ideas... like the white linoleum... [email protected] why didn't I think of that?! You rock in my book!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 10, 2009)

That swing idea sounds kinda good. lmao at the chair on the ladder. VV


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah vic think We'll have ta make him a couple swings for his trees and send them to him .Size of those babys, he prolly has a hamic tied between them and is laying on it now ,drink in hand, watchin the breeze threw the trees .


----------



## meANDmyBONG (Feb 13, 2009)

DB i have just read through all of this thread 10:12 now started at like 4:30 5 oclock??? yes i may be a slow reader and have ADD so yeah i was kinda flipping back and forth ..umm forgot oh yeah back and forth thro everyone else grows (web links) man i wish i could just have the leaves to smoke.... me boy has silver haze right now 130 qt goood good shit!!! lil expensive for my broke @$$so i have to go with the "BeAsTeRs" 70 a qt. Cant really get good strians here in North Cackylacky. Keep up the good work you keep me optimistic(maybe one day i can have the clowns on my side and grow Sexy ladies like you)+Rep(like you need it) Lee


----------



## meANDmyBONG (Feb 13, 2009)

Kruzty what make and size is ur boat???I have a redneck boat 16' LOWE with a 25 hp evinrude....Flonder giggin machine!!!!!


----------



## Boneman (Feb 14, 2009)

meANDmyBONG said:


> Kruzty what make and size is ur boat???I have a redneck boat 16' LOWE with a 25 hp evinrude....Flonder giggin machine!!!!!


Where you tearing it up?


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 14, 2009)

The one in the pic is a 10 meter trojan.About 33ft or theres about.Thats the new one for the tournys and my friends retirement home.Mine is a 24 slickcraft set-up for tournys or chartering and we also run a 28ft chriscraft for tournys.The chris was our charterboat for the past 25 years.My friend retired from charting 2 years ago so now we just do the pro tournys around the lake.The one in the pic is a monster and has a 13ft beam(wide).Only problem with this one is the gas milage.About 2 gals PER mile on a flat lake.We use mine for pre-fishing and scouting then run the big boy for the tournys.Mine gets about 4 miles to the gal and runs about 45mph.


----------



## meANDmyBONG (Feb 14, 2009)

damn Kruzty must be nice!!!! I go to Carolina Beach. Snows cut area(world record flounder was caught there)about two hours from the house


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 15, 2009)

BOY HAS THE CLOWN MISSED YOU GUYS...!

HELLO TO ALL. GETTING BACK ON ME WHEELS AROUND HERE.

TO THE _NEW ARRIVALS_, STRAP IN....AND HOLD ON...!!!
WELCOME TO THE SHOW

"GOT RUBBER~S"

ITS PLAY TIME...







GET THE RAY~DeE~OH! TUNED...!!! "ONE ALMOST FOR EVERY CROWD"

KORN~ "CLOWN...!!!"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYTuhOMlr8Y&feature=related

MARILYN MANSON~ "THE NOBODIES"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SdQGYHOFu8

CCR~ "FORTUNATE SON"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfjU3_XOaA

===============================

LETS JUST JUMP RIGHT IN WITH THE _BIO'_ OF THE FIRST GIRL DOWNED 
IN THE ROOM...

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: *NORTHERN LIGHTS'*

WKS./DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.*
WKS./DAYS IN GRO'...: *8 WKS./ 3 DYS.
*WKS./DAYS IN BLM'...: *8 WKS./ 4 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *19 WKS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")..."DIRT LINE TO TOP OF COLA'... *5'/3''*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A VERY LARGE 4'+ CIRCLE NEEDED.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

LIGHTS ON~ *66*F/ 47% rh
*LIGHTS OFF~ *61*F/ 47% rh* 

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: *THIS GIRL HAD THE FULL GAMMET...! BLOOM NUTES,
HYGROZYME, BAT GUNO, APPLE JUICE, MOLASSES AND "BIO BIZZ" FISH MIX...
SHE WAS WATERED EVERY 5-6 DAYS WITH THE ADDITIVES ABOVE BEING INTERCHANGED
THROUGH OUT HER RUN... SHE WAS WATERED WITH 4 GAL'S OF SAID MIXES UNTIL 
DRAINAGE. TURNED EVERYOTHIER DAY 1/4 TURN, AND WOO'ED OVER CONSTINTLY...!*

COMMENTS...: *SHE WAS A SAME O' SAME O' RUN... NOTHING SPECIAL BUT THE MITES
THAT WERE IN THE ROOM.... SHE DID HAVE THEM ON HER BUT NO SIGNS OF DAMAGE...
I FEEL BY YANKING THE "TWOFER" OUTA THERE WHEN THE LITTLE MITE'S WERE DESCOVERED
DID ME A WORLD OF GOOD AND PROB' SAVED THE CROP FROM ALOT OF DAMAGE...!!!
HER HARVEST GAVE EXPECTED NUMBERS...! TRICH'S WERE ABOUT 50/50 BUT NEEDING
TO DO CHANGE OVER AND GET ON WITH THE SHOW, FORCED MY HAND...! ON A GOOD
NOTE I WILL HAVE "NEW BLOOD" AND MY "PERPETUAL" TIMES BACK.*

DRY WEIGHT...: *109.0g*


FIRST OFF HERE IS THE *BLOOM* ROOM BEFORE I PARKED MY ASS IN THERE
AND ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE...!!!








HERE WE HAVE THE *NL'*, FIRST TO CUM DOWN IN THE ROOM...!













SOME KOLA'S OFF HER BEFORE CHOP.



















AND NOW SOME PORN...!!!























































SOME OF HER SEMI'MANICURED KOLA'S...!!!































WELL LETS KEEP ROLLING'... THE NEXT ONE'S DOWNED WERE THE TWO
LITTLE'S ROMULUS, AND MASTER KUSH (SECOND GENERATION), HERE IS
THE _BIO'_ ON THEM TWO...

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: ROMULUS' AND MASTER KUSH'

WKS./DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS.
WKS./DAYS IN GRO'...: 2 WKS./ 5 DYS.
WKS./DAYS IN BLM'...: 9 WKS.

TOTAL LIFE...= 13 WKS./ 5 DYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

ROM'- 3'/2'' 
MK'- 3'/3''

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: 2'+ CIRCLE OF SPACE NEEDED PER...! 

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 

LIGHTS ON~ 61*F/ 47% rh
LIGHTS OFF~ 66*F/ 47% rh

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: THESE GIRLS HAD THE FULL GAMMET, ASWELL.. BLOOM NUTES,
HYGROZYME, BAT GUNO, APPLE JUICE, MOLASSES AND "BIO BIZZ" FISH MIX...
THEY WERE WATERED EVERY 2-3 DAYS WITH THE ADDITIVES ABOVE BEING INTERCHANGED
THROUGH OUT THERE RUN... THEY WERE WATERED WITH A 1/2 GALLON OF SAID MIXES UNTIL 
DRAINAGE. TURNED EVERYOTHIER DAY 1/4 TURN.

COMMENTS...: NICE RUNS, BEING SOME OF THE FIRST SEED IVE EVER GROWN IM HAPPY WITH
THE OUT CUM...!!! THE ROM' IS IN MY RESERVE SEED STOCKS, AND MK' WILL BE MAKING
THE RUN TO "BIG TIME TREE'DOM"...!!! THE SURPRISE I HAVE CUMMING IS WITH HER, 
AND THE BIG RUN CUMMING FOR THE NEXT GO AROUND...!

DRY WEIGHT...: MK'=29.0g/ ROM'=24.0g


THE FINAL SHOTS OF THE MK'...!!!



















THE PORN...

















































SOME KOLA' ACTION ON HER..>!







OK, NOW THE ROMULUS...!



















THE PORN ON HER...!!!























































AND HER SEMI'MANICURED KOLA'..








ALRIGHT NOW JUST ONE LEFT IN THE ROOM, *BLACKBERRY WIDOW'* AND
HER TIME HAS CUM.... HERE IS HER _BIO'_

PLANT, NAME & STRAIN...: *BLACKBERRY WIDOW'* 

WKS./DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.
*WKS./DAYS IN GRO'...: *8 WKS./ 3 DYS.*
WKS./DAYS IN BLM'...: *9 WKS.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *19 WKS./3 DYS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")..."DIRT LINE TO TOP OF COLA'... *5'/5''*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A VERY LARGE 4'+ CIRCLE NEEDED.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

LIGHTS ON~ *61*F/ 47% rh*
LIGHTS OFF~ *66*F/ 47% rh* 

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: *THIS GIRL HAD THE FULL GAMMET, ASWELL.. BLOOM NUTES,
HYGROZYME, BAT GUNO, APPLE JUICE, MOLASSES AND "BIO BIZZ" FISH MIX...
SHE WAS WATERED EVERY 5-6 DAYS WITH THE ADDITIVES ABOVE BEING INTERCHANGED
THROUGH OUT HER RUN... SHE WAS WATERED WITH 4 GAL'S OF SAID MIXES UNTIL 
DRAINAGE. TURNED EVERYOTHIER DAY 1/4 TURN, AND WOO'ED OVER CONSTINTLY...!* 

COMMENTS...: *SHE WAS A VERY GOOD RUN THIS TIME... SOME OF THE BIGGEST KOLA'S
TO DATE OFF HER, ALSO I DO BELIEVE HER TRICH'S WERE MORE, THIS I FEEL WAS DUE
TO THE FISH MIX, SEEING IT IS THE ONLY CHANGE IN THE ROOM...! I AM SEEING
THIS CHANGE ON ALL THE PLANTS ONE COULD SAY...*

DRY WEIGHT...: *123.0g*


SOME PARTING SHOTS OF *BBW'*...













SOME KOLA' ACTION...!!!



















THE PAY~HORN~AH..! FOR HER...











































AGAIN, SOME SEMI'MANICURED KOLA'S...!


























WELL THERE'S THE HARVEST DONE AND IN THE BOOKS... CHANGE OVER HAS
TAKEN PLACE, SO STAY TUNED LOTS MORE PIC'S AND POSTS TO CUM IN THE
NEXT DAYS...!

AS ALWAYS,
HUGS AND DRUGS.

DB.~TLB!


----------



## meANDmyBONG (Feb 15, 2009)

wow beautiful harvest!!! I love it in the Red light. In your opinion which is the better smoke DB?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 15, 2009)

If its not a to a+ i wont touch it...!

The nl' is loved by "alot" of ppl. But the pds' is some new really killer shit...
That will forsure rob nl' of some of her fame...

I have a hard time judging my own stash, but the ppl. That have had the chance to
taste it, really like it all...

One could say the strains i have going are tried and true, hand picked for there high,
flavor, growability...

I have 7 dried strains in house now...!

Northern lights
pineapple dog sht.
Master kush
romulus
ak~47
blueberry
blackberry widow

i pick my mood, time of day and how i want to feel and then smoke that one...

My northern lights, blackberry widow and pineapple dog sht. Are clone only no
seed can be found to match to date....


Db.~tlb!


----------



## meANDmyBONG (Feb 15, 2009)

I love your gallery!! I want to start a lil personal thing and i have learned alot!!Thanx. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice,VERY NICE.Boy the mk and the rom sure didn't produce like the others.Was that do to pot size or what? The others where almost a 100g more which is a huge diffrents.I noticed the life times where shorter by what 6 weeks which I see was in the veg stage.Like ta see what they do when ya grow them as long in veg as the others.
I really need to update me journal too.Just transplanted all the babys and moved them to the hps at 18/6.I'm gonna let them veg till they hit 2ft them go to 12/12 and see what happens .Heres a shot of my now finished bloom room(finally) and the babys.





widow cindys and chemo cindy 4wks old today.





and my finished vent system and carbon filter.

















I had a small problem a week ago and had to repot into better soil(foxfarm ocean forest) so thought I'd put them under better light while I was at it.I was giving them to much bigbloom and they ran out of nutes, so doc helped me out and they're bounceing back.I was a little confused on the ppm meter thingy but have that worked out.Hope ya dont mind the pics in yer journal, I'll update my journal now while I'm at it.Dont look like they got shocked at all after transplant.These pics where taken 18hrs after transplant and the babies are all standing up and reaching for the light.Not sure if the lights to close or to far away being its about 1 1/2ft away right now.With the cool tube I can put the light right on them being I can keep my hand right on the tube and it dont get hot.So,,, if ya think I should move the light let me know,I be just learning.
And again ( cant keep saying this enough) thanks for all yer help DB.


----------



## LoganSmith (Feb 17, 2009)

subscribed.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 17, 2009)

I still would check the girls for burning... Its the radiation that burns i think more than the
heat....!

Keep an eye on them, a little burn wont hurt if caught early and adjustments are made...!

Just keep a look out...!


Lol! So you updateing in my journal or yours... Hehehehehehehehe!

Such filth, what a porn whore...lol!


Db.~tlb!


And you know i dont care, but yur still not getting to ride in the chair... "upright walker"


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 17, 2009)

hehehe trying to get warmed up for the real porn .I thinks it be cummin .
Been keeping a close red eye to them and they seem to be doing fine.It's only a 600watt and is about 15 inches of the tops.Dam might have ta grab the beach chairs and throw me some sand on the floor and bust out the beach drinks.Little mid winter suntannin .


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 17, 2009)

Speaking of porn i just sent a few shots off to high times for their "pix of the crop" section . I just looked over the last few issues and the pics they get are crap i think i can get my bagseed plants in!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 18, 2009)

Soo... I have to buy my own? VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 18, 2009)

WELL YA! VIC'... OR GET SICK, HAVE ACCEDENT OR JUST STEAL ONE FROM A CRIPLET NOT LOOKING...!
GOT THE E', WILL RESEND THE PIC'S OF SET UP....


HEY OUT THERE, AND HELLO TO ALL.... GOT PIC'S BACKED UP HERE SO LETS JUST
GO FOR IT..>!

ANY QUESTIONS THERE ALWAYS WELCOME...!

TO START HERE IS THE CALANDERS FOR THE CHANGE OVERS AND 
HARVEST...

THE CLOSE OUT OF JANUARY.







THE MAKE UP OF FEBURARY.













AND TODAY ONE COULD SAY...







IN RUNNING THE CALANDERS I HAVE DECIDED TO NOT CHANGE THE
COLORS AROUND, A GROUP WILL HAVE ONE COLOR ALL THE WAY THROUGH
THE SHOW... THIS WILL MAKE IT EASIER I THINK....? LOL!

LETS MAKE THIS A SHORT ONE, AND I WILL START WORKING ON OTHIER POST.....!


DB.~TLB!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fine and dandy like sour candy everyone should document their grows :0 i started with a lil calander i got from a realitor then i bumped up to a full size note pad and i noted every change along the way  helps to track down problems and troubleshoot alot faster..


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice set-up..lots of expensive stuff...
Man air cooled tubes just don't seem all that bright.. I may be wrong but it looks like you lose so much light..

But thanks for a detail journal.. Something I could never do... Hell I just water and feed my plants and thats about it..When they are done they done.. I feed them all the same. just water some more then others...
My brother is all organized like you, But I am just to lazy.. Either way we both get dank....


----------



## Boneman (Feb 19, 2009)

Masterofgenetics said:


> Nice set-up..lots of expensive stuff...
> Man air cooled tubes just don't seem all that bright.. I may be wrong but it looks like you lose so much light..
> 
> But thanks for a detail journal.. Something I could never do... Hell I just water and feed my plants and thats about it..When they are done they done.. I feed them all the same. just water some more then others...
> My brother is all organized like you, But I am just to lazy.. Either way we both get dank....


MoG, That air cooled tube is from Kruzty's post. I dont think DB has one. If I remember correctly, he has a MH reflector and an HPS verticle.

I have both reflector and cool tube and it does seem like a little trade off with light and heat but so far the tube is well worth the difference.

Bad Ass post's DB!! Great job 

 ~Boneman


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 19, 2009)

HOOTER ALL...! YA BETTER ROLL A PHATTY THIS ONE IS WINDED...!!!

WITH CHANGE OVER DONE, AND THE GIRLS ALL TUCKED IN FOR A BIT
LETS REWIND THE CLOCK TO SHOW WHAT WAS DONE AND WHEN....

THE CALANDER POST ABOVE SHOULD HELP WITH THE DATING IF CONFUSION SHOULD
ARISE.

SO, LETS JUMP BACK TO THE 25TH OF LAST MONTH... BLOOM COMING, GIRLS IN BLM'
BEING FLUSHED... TIME TO MAKE THE NEXT RUN OF TREE'S.

HERE IS THE GROW SIDE, AND WHAT TAKES PLACE ABOUT THE SAME TIME THE FLUSH
STARTED FOR THE BLOOM SIDE...!







LOOKING AT THE CALANDER AND WATCHING THE GIRLS IN BLOOM, I KNOW FOR TIMMING THAT
IS TIME TO CLONE... TO STAY PERPETUAL.

HERE IS THE SET UP FOR THAT...!







I HAVE FOUND A WAY TO KEEP MY TOPS ALL CLEAN, AND HERE IS HOW I SET
MY LITTLE CLONE POTS UP...! "HOLES ARE IN THE BOTTOM OF THE CUPS, ABOUT 10"







ALITTLE BLUE TAPE, A TRIM AND ITS TIME TO MAKE THE POTS UP...







HERE IS HOW I SET THEM UP.







WITH THE POTS ALL SET, EVERYTHING IS SET ON THE HEAT PAD FOR TEMP'ING...
"ITS A 75*F SEED PAD"







ONCE I FEEL I'VE GOT THE TEMP UP, THE POTS ARE SOAKED WITH 1/4str. GROW NUTES
AND HYGROZYME... TILL DRAINAGE...! THEN ALL ARE SET BACK FOR MORE TEMP CONTROL.













WHILE EVERYTHING IS TEMP'ING, I WILL WALK THE GROW AND PICK THE BRANCHES
THAT I WILL BE CLONING...!



















NOW TO REFRESH, I USE DIP -N- GRO' AND CUT A CLEAN 45* WITH A NEW RAZOR, HOLD
IN SOLUTION FOR 13 seconds AND PUSH PARTLY INTO ROCKCUBE...

HERE THEY ARE ALL DONE...!







AND IN THE BUNCH A LITTLE EXPERIMENT...!!!!!!







ALRIGHT, THE ABOVE HAS US AT THE 25TH OF LAST MONTH. NOW LETS GO TO THE 5TH
OF THIS MONTH...!

BEEN WATCHING THE CALANDER, SCOPE AND ROLLING THE FLOORS LIKE A TIGER IN A CAGE...

THE BLOOM IS ON FLUSH AND GROW SIDE WONT QUIT GOING UP... I DID RAISE THE LIGHT
ALITTLE, BY THE NEXT MORN. THEY HAD GROWN RIGHT TO IT...!

HERE IS A SHOT OF THE GROW SIDE, JUST GROWING AND WAITING FOR CHANGE OVER...!
THE 5TH OF FEB.













AS YOU CAN SEE IN THIS PIC' THE GIRLS ARE REALLY STARTING TO MAKE ME PACE...!
AT THIS POINT. I KNOW NOW, THAT HARVEST STARTED THE NEXT DAY...!!!








LET THE ASS BEATING BEGIN...!!!!!!


THE GIRLS IN GROW STILL NEEDED TO BE PRETREATED TO RID THE DAMN MITE ISSUES
IN BLOOM...!

THIS IS THE LAST TIME THEY WERE MEASURED.
HERE IS THE SHOTS OF THE BIG GIRLS BEFORE TREATMENT...
"EINSTEIN'S OIL" 40ml PER GALLON WITH A DRIP OF DISH SOAP...

I MADE A CLOSET SHOWER TYPE AREA FOR THE SPRAY DOWN.
FIRST OFF THE PINEAPPLE DOG SHT' IN THE CORNER SHOWER.
12WKS. 1 DAY... 4'9"



















BLACKBERRY WIDOW'
12WKS. 1 DAY... 4'9"













NORHTERN LIGHT'
12WKS. 1DAY... 4'6"













OK, AT THIS POINT HARVEST TAKES PLACE...!!! FOR 5 DAYS STRAIGHT...
"THOSE PIC'S SHOWN IN PREVIOUS HARVEST POST"

THIS PUTS US AT THE 11TH OF FEB' NOW...

GROW JUST EXPLODING....!!!







WITH THE BLOOM ROOM EMPTY, HARVEST ENDING LATE ON THE 10TH, THE 
BLOOM ROOM IS BROKEN DOWN, CLEANED AND RESET...!!!



















BBW' ON THE LEFT AND NL' ON THE RIGHT...







PDS' SITTING ACROSS THE ROOM.








THE GRO' SIDE IS RESET AND CLEANED ASWELL...



















DUH..! A DAY LATER I DECIDED TO PUT THE LITTLE ONES IN 6" POTS
OVER INTO BLOOM SIDE ASWELL...!!!

2 WKS AS CLONE, 3 WKS 5 DAYS IN GRO'. TOTAL LIFE 5 WKS. 5 DYS.
NOW RUNNING IN FIRST WK OF BLOOM...

PDS'







MK'3







THEY WERE JUST PERFECT SIZE TO USE MY OLE' TRICK OF A STRAINER IN
A FIVE GALLON BUCKET, SO I CAN DEAL WITH THE RUN OFF WHEN I WANT TOO!







WITH THE DUH' MOMMENT CLEANED UP, THE BLOOM ROOM IS NOW TOTALY RESET...!!!







ALONG WITH THE GROW SIDE...!







WOW... WAS THAT ALOT, OR WHAT...!

HERE IN SHORT...
8TH WK. OF BLOOM TIME, PLANTS START FLUSH.
CLONES ARE TAKEN FROM GROW SIDE "NO MOTHERS"...!!!
HARVEST TAKES PLACE, ROOM IS CLEANED AND RESET.
GROW MOVES OVER TO BLOOM.
CLONES MOVE OVER INTO CENTER FLOOR OF GROW.

PERPETUAL IS RUNNING....

DB' TRIES TO EXPLAIN IT ALL "REALLY REALLY HIGH..."
SEE.....

DRY NL'







AS ALWAYS,
HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!

ANY QUESTIONS, OR CONFUSED... JUST HIT A BROTHER UP...!!!
NEXT POST WILL SHOW THE GROW SIDE AND THE TRANS OF THE CLONES
TO THERE LITTLE RUN IN THE SIX INCH POTS FOR A BIT...!

SO STAY TUNED...


----------



## Boneman (Feb 19, 2009)

DB...Simply amazing bro!! Props brutha

One question though.....What do you do with all the dirt after you harvest?


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice thanks for explaining the timing of the machine.You've been one busy mother thats for sure.Clean mean grow machine.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya DB. I really like the strainer over the 5 gallon bucket gimmick. What a worksaver.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 19, 2009)

The soil i use to throw away, but now i fill holes on the property,
or let the neighbors do the same with the left overs...!

Kinda starting the base for a play area and swing set... Cover it over with proper playing
surface...!

Got a purty big yard here...


Any thoughts or uses for it would be great..>!!!


Db.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 20, 2009)

Bag it and sell it as premium houseplant soil. Yea, MEDICINAL houseplant soil, yea, that's the ticket.


DIRTBAG said:


> The soil i use to throw away, but now i fill holes on the property,
> or let the neighbors do the same with the left overs...!
> 
> Kinda starting the base for a play area and swing set... Cover it over with proper playing
> ...


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 20, 2009)

My plan is to start me a vegatable garden this summer that way I have somewhere to dump my black ass dirt.I'm kinda screwed in the winter cuz that shit will stand out like a sore thumb on top of the snow hehe.Guess I can put a large trash can in the garage and store the old crap in that untill spring.To bad ya cant use it over.


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 20, 2009)

Kruzty said:


> My plan is to start me a vegatable garden this summer that way I have somewhere to dump my black ass dirt.I'm kinda screwed in the winter cuz that shit will stand out like a sore thumb on top of the snow hehe.Guess I can put a large trash can in the garage and store the old crap in that untill spring.To bad ya cant use it over.


I grow in perlite and reuse a couple of times before I dump it, then it's into the veggie garden or the compost pile. My garden is starting to look like it's composed of potting soil with all the perlite in there. Great for drainage and I would guess there are some residual nutes in there that leach out.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 20, 2009)

a clean room is a happy room your a great example of how people should grow! clean and mean swimmin in green!! keep up the great updates too!


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 20, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> I grow in perlite and reuse a couple of times before I dump it, then it's into the veggie garden or the compost pile. My garden is starting to look like it's composed of potting soil with all the perlite in there. Great for drainage and I would guess there are some residual nutes in there that leach out.


 hehe after a couple years I'll have one hell of a garden spot.Hmmm might give me a spot to dump fish too,,hmmmm.Last time I tried that I had ever skunk in town over to the house.Well,,,now ,,,, hmmmmm,,,then I wouldn't need that carbon filter,,,,,well now,,,


----------



## Derivs (Feb 21, 2009)

DB.. been living spartan here in Rio the last few weeks during construction, and haven't been able to keep up much, but wanted to send some best wishes and hope you feelin well. Now off to Carnival! 
All the best!


----------



## Boneman (Feb 21, 2009)

I hate you dervis!! You batter take some nice pics and share 

Y couldnt it be me going to carnival


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 21, 2009)

only db could have a grow buddy a block away from CARNIVALLLLL!!! i know the kid who works at 7-11 but his stories arent as good


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 23, 2009)

Boneman said:


> I hate you dervis!! You batter take some nice pics and share
> 
> Y couldnt it be me going to carnival


LOL! THANKS FOR THE WELL WISHES
DERVIS'. 

BUT I GOTTA GO WITH BM' ON THIS ONE.
YOU SPOILED LITTLE BEEATCH... 

CARNIVAL... !!!




winkdogg420 said:


> only db could have a grow buddy a block away from CARNIVALLLLL!!! i know the kid who works at 7-11 but his stories arent as good


LMAO~! 

ALWAYS A BRIDES MAID NEVER THE BRIDE...!!!

I BET IF WE ASK REAL NICE HE WILL LET
US SMELL HIS FINGER.... !!!

AND THEN WERE SPOSE TO FEEL SORRY
CAUSE HE'S BEEN GOING SPARTAN...
HAVE YOU SEEN THE MAN'S BACK YARD...!!!

I COULD LIVE IN A DOG HOUSE ON THE
BACK PORCH FOR THE VIEW THIS GUY
HAS... 

THE ONLY THING I GOTTA SAY ABOUT IT
IS HE BETTER DUCT TAPE THE CAMERA 
TO HIS HEAD, AND HAVE AN ASS LOAD 
OF PIC'S... OR DB' GUNNA PARK THE CHAIR ON HIM...!!! kiss-ass

EITHER THAT OR WE WORK TOGETHIER
TO GET HIM BANNED FOR HAVING IT TO
GOOD.... 


DB.~TLB!


DERVIS, YOU BETTER HURRY WITH THE PIC'S...
I DONT KNOW HOW LONG I CAN HOLD
THE VOICES BACK....???


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 23, 2009)

ALL RIGHTY THEN, THIS SHOULD WRAP UP THE BIG CHANGE OVER PUTTING US
AT LOW WORK LOADS, BASICLY JUST TURNING PLANTS AND WATERING WHEN THE CALANDER
TELLS ME... SO THIS MEANS ALOT MORE TIME TO LURK FOR YELLOW LEAFS... HEHEHEHEHEHE!
"THAT WOULD BE IN YOUR JOURNALS"...

SO, WHEN WE LEFT OFF THE ROOMS WERE RESET AND WE GOT BABIES SITTING IN
GROW NEEDING A TRANS' INTO THERE _6" POTS_... THE DATE WE LEFT OFF ON WAS AROUND
THE _11TH OF FEB_.

HERE ARE THE LITTLE'ENS ON THE _12TH_.







A FEW DAYS LATER IS WHEN I FINALLY HAD TIME TO TRANS' ON THE _15TH_.

HERE IS A SHOT OF THAT TAKING PLACE, AND THE RESET OF THE ROOM... "YET AGAIN".!







_NORTHERN LIGHTS_.







A LITTLE CLEAN UP OF HER BOTTOM...







OUTA THE CUP.







HERE WE HAVE THE _MASTER KUSH'_/3.













HER ROOTS...







LASTLY, _THE PINEAPPLE DOG SHT_.'...














BECAUSE OF THE WAY I DO MY CLONES NOW. I CAN LET THEM RIDE IN THE LITTLE CUPS
FOR, WELL UNTILL I CAN GET TO THEM... THE PIC'S ABOVE REFLECT ALMOST _3 WKS_. IN
THE LITTLE CUPS. THEY COULD HAVE BEEN PULLED AT _TWO WKS_. OR EVEN SOONER, ONCE
A PERSON SEES THERE TAKING OFF...! 

I HAVE ALSO NOTICED THAT THE _PDS'_ BEING A CENTER CUT CLONE HAS TAKEN OFF AND IS
FAR BIGGER THAN THE OTHIER _NL'_, OR _MK/3_... THE OTHIER TWO CUTS WERE MORE OF THE
MEDIUM SIZE LIMB ON THE TREE RATHER THAN A SECOND RATE CENTER CUT LIKE THE _PDS'_ IS...!

"LESSON LEARNED" WILL BE DOING MORE CENTER CUTS LIKE IN THE PAST SEEING AND SLITE
ADVANTAGE IN FIRST TO TAKE OFF WHEN BEING CLONED.... "WILL SAVE ALITTLE TIME".
THE OTHIERS ARE CATCHING UP BUT THE _PDS'_ IS MORE MATURE LOOKING...!!!

OK, HERE WE HAVE THE TRANS' DONE AND THE ROOM JUSTA SITTING THERE.
THE _15TH OF FEB_. STILL...













2 DAYS LATER ON THE _17TH OF FEB._



















THE GROW ON THE _17TH_...







WELL IT LOOKS LIKE WERE ALL CAUGHT UP, SO I WILL GET BACK ON THE FRESH
SHOTS AND _BIO'S_...

HOPE THIS REACHES ALL NICE AND HIGH....!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 23, 2009)

i love huntin yellow leaf! i put my "danielson" haed band on and tug all the yellow uglies till all the ones ready to come off are off it gives me something to do other than just watching them grow


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 24, 2009)

I was wonderin how long ya let them sit in the clone pots.I had one wilt a touch but came right back a few hrs later.Found another f/l male this mornin so down to 2 of those.I'm gonna pluck the clone and put a w/c clone in its place since the cups all warmed and ready still.Only been 1 day since I cloned the f/l. 1 day to dam soon so it seems.Good pratice anyways.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 25, 2009)

I like to let them sit for two wks... I see growth at about the one wk. Mark, but let them 
run to two.

Because of the way i clone now, in those little pots, i do notice at the three wk. Mark they
want water everyday. So one could say for labor reasons, ima take them out of the cups at the
lazy three wk. Mark for sure...! By then the plants have really taken off and are needing to
stretch out a bit.

Sorry to hear of the males, but like you said will get ya some chops on growing, and that
is worth it, just the same...


Db.~tlb!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Feb 25, 2009)

I bought a new light, and made a change or two or three.....may have to start a new journal?? VV


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 25, 2009)

If you start something new link to it in here!


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh shit bt has more power,,,,hehehehe.
Can I bring the beach chairs when i visit.Guess I can bring the blender too and a bucket of beach sand .i aint doing no limbo shit so dont even go there .

Db, clones all look fine.have been keepin the dome on.My tray r/h was dippin close to mid 30's so slapped the dome on.r/h now about 80% temp steady at 81 degrees.Yeah the now famous Db clonin shuffle is now well under way.1 clone wilted a touch for like a hr then stood right back up.All looking happy.hehe the Db shuffle,vic said he'd make ya famous, hehehe.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Feb 26, 2009)

A new journal...!!! "i think i just pee'ed alittle"

lol! Big k', the db' shuffle. Just dont do it in public, they will think yur having a seizure or
something an call you an ambulance... So, only do it in the gro' rooms and then not even in
front of family or close friends...

Very nice to hear on the clones... Just like we were talking, have to fine tune it to fit yur
growing style and enviroment.

Mine do lay the larger leaf down for a bit when i clone, usually within the first hour, but by
a day or the end of that day there all standing up, the next sign i see that lets me know i gott'em
is the next morn. I see the center new growth at the top keep comming and growing...
After i see that, its all just watching the paint dry and taking pictures...


So, its minime's birfday today so i will be partying like a stoned three old...

Dump trucks and sand boxes, baloons and cake<<<<<< "cake, could there be a better stoner food"!!!


Db.~tlb!


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes cake .Happy bday minnime.Next thing you'll know Db he'll be wanted the keys to the car with girls ringin yer phone off the hook.It goes fast my freind so enjoy it while ya can.We had 3 teenagers in the house at one time and the dam phone rang off the hook mornin ta night.Hell I had 2 lines with both haveing call waiting and they'd have all the lines tied up at once.Both lines where able to talk to a couple people at a time and dam if they didn't use them all.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 26, 2009)

cake or death....???? ummm i shall choose cake!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 26, 2009)

Dude, I was watching a show on PBS about inventors, I'm sure you've seen it, but it's the fastest motorized wheelchair on the market, I think it's made outta a Dixie Chopper lawnmower....

*It was equipped with a 40ft flamethrower when it was on tv... *











Made me think of old DB.

there were also motorcycle wheeliechairs...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 26, 2009)

toyota is making a new people mover it was on top gear last week it sits up and goes 6 mph then it lowers down like a batmobile and goes over 20mph! they will be out 2010 for about 4000usd plus it has a full computer and wifi sharing so you could comunicate with other chairs! i dont think they intended its use for the handicapped but it will be a bad ass wheele chair!!

http://videos.streetfire.net/video/Top-Gear-Toyota-Chair_199770.htm worth the watch!!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish I still had cable, Top Gear is one of those shows I really miss...

Sweet video, did you notice it 4:20 long???


----------



## winkdogg420 (Feb 26, 2009)

even when my dish is down i can usually find all my fav shows streaming on the net  watchtvsitcoms.com i used to use this alot!




MrHowardMarks said:


> I wish I still had cable, Top Gear is one of those shows I really miss...
> 
> Sweet video, did you notice it 4:20 long???


----------



## Kruzty (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok hand Db the keys.Thats a test drive I wanna watch


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 1, 2009)

That is one bad ass little machine. Wonder what kind of license you would need? VV


----------



## Boneman (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks like the new mobile spider mite destruction vehicle


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 1, 2009)

OH! THERES MY LIGHTER....!!!
I BEEN HAVING TO USE A BIC'.

MY CHAIR WILL DO 4.5 MPH CONSTINT FOR 25 MILES.
SO THAT PPL. MOVER MIGHT HAVE THE CRIPLETS IN MIND...!


SEEING THAT PIC' MADE ME THINK OF AN
OLD IDEA... I'VE ALWAYS JOKED ABOUT
MAKEING A PIPE OUTA A 55 GALLON DRUM
AND LIGHTING IT WITH A BLOW TORCH,
BUT THAT WILL WORK EVEN BETTER...!

HERE'S THE IDEA...
"GIANT HOOKA"

5 GALLON BUCKET
2" METAL PIPE FITTING WITH PIPE.

TAKE LID TO BUCKET MOUNT 4-6 HOSES,
CENTER MOUNT FITTING AND PIPE.

MAKE VENT FOR CHARGING HOOKA WITH
SMALL SHOP VAC TUBBING...

OK, YOU STILL WITH ME...???

WE GOT A BIG ASS BONG, MULTI LINE AND
A PORTED VENT WE CAN CHARGE THE CHAMBER WITH, TO FILL IT WITH SMOKE.
THEN PASS OUT HOSES AND THIS SHOULD
KEEP IT GOING...!

IT'S KINDA LIKE THE SHOP VAC, BUCKET 
THING I MADE.... I GOT SICK OF THE SMELLY WET SHOP VAC FILTER
AFTER CLEAN UP, SO I NOW USE THE PICTURE RUN BELOW AND WHEN I HAVE
DRAINAGE I JUST VAC IT UP INTO THE BUCKEY AND DUMP.

THE BUCKEY... WAY EASIER THAN WETTING UP A FILTER... THE VAC YOU COULD SAY 
VAC CHARGES THE BUCKET.

I BEEN SLACKING ON THE JOURNAL.
TAKING ALITTLE MINI VACATION... WILL
BE TRYING TO GET BACK ON ME GAME HERE QUICK...! FIGHTING A BIT OF BURNOUT.


DB.~TLB! 


LMAO.... BUCKEY WAS A TYPE OH', IM LEAVING IT AND CALLING IT THAT... 

BUCKEY REALLY SAVES ME ALOT OF WORK AND I DONT HAVE TO ASK
PPL. TO DUMP MY SHOP VAC FOR ME IS WHY
I CAME UP WITH THE IDEA..


----------



## mygirls (Mar 1, 2009)

ha dirt bag how the hell are you. monsters in the house hear. LOL


----------



## dsn (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice perpetual grow You have, Dirtbag.


----------



## mygirls (Mar 1, 2009)

man you forgot to mention the most important part of your grow. and thats even people in whell chairs can grow. LOL great job. when are you going to make it down to coos bay


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey there mg'... Its gunna have to been soon, the wife is itching for a vacation she just dont
know witch way she wants to go...

Thanks for the bump, will have to check the links in the sig....!

The othier place we were talking is more my home base, im forbidden to type it
or im banned,... On these boards... Oh well!

Db.


Also, give a little shout out to dsn, for stopping by... Open circus journal here..."enjoy"!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 1, 2009)

HEY DB I HAVE ONE OF THOSE BUCKET SETUPS FOR DRYWALL CLEANUP ITS CALLED A SHOP-VAC DUST TRAP .BASICALLY A WATER BONG THAT HOOKS TO THE VAC! GREAT FOR KEEPING THE DUST DOWN AND I HATE WEARING A MASK SO I USE IT FOR EVERYTHING [email protected]

I THOUGHT I POSTED THIS ALREADY I MUST HAVE FOR GOT TO SEND IT AFTER I TYPED IT OUT......STONEDl


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 4, 2009)

Dam DB pass that hooka hose .


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 5, 2009)

Found another male so pulled it out and pulled the clone out too.Been 10 days since we did the DB shuffle so I took the male clone out and opened up the wool and look what we found.








The Db clonin shuffle .
Thanks for your help my friend.I never lost any clones.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 5, 2009)

now you know what males are good for, experiments. uhhh.......VV


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

i tried to experiment with males its hard to keep the pollen from infecting the girls!


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah pratice I guess.These just started to show sex and the clones where taken before I sexed them.Both f/l's where in 12/12 past week and just popped balls off them 2 days ago.So we yanked'em and checked out the clones roots.I tossed them too.Was good partice .The other clones I took are off the crazed female chemo and a widow cindy thats female.The stinkys still haven't shown yet so might have to toss those too here shortly.Got 2 white widow mamas and 2 w/c and c/c female mamas now so should be in good shape for the next run.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds good i have the seven ww in the cloner waiting for roots im revegging a few barbwire and i have the 12/12 from seed girls about half way through flower im rebuilding as soon as i get the room empty!


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice I been checkin on the c/c clones cuz they've only been in the dome for 8 days.Seen some roots coming off the plant right by the wool, so I buried that in soil.They have prolly grown 2 inches and are now hitting the dome roof. I been taking the dome off more and more each day and almost pulled them out today like I did the s/w clones untill I check when I started them.8 days might be to soon so will give them a few more days under the dome.The s/w clones I hit with another dose of wilt spray and stuck them under the cfl's to veg and they are now growing like mad.Oh the Db shuffle, hehe.So easy a fishinman can do it .


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 7, 2009)

Very very nice to hear on the clones...!

If its hitting the dome, maybe try and see if you can take it out... I could be time..!!!

I domed my beans... "lemon skunk" for a wk. And then out on there own with the heat pad for
a couple more days then at the wk. And ahalf mark i even turned off the pad, there now taking off
and i gots them going..>!

Deff' more to come on this as im getting back on me wheels... Have one hell of a hugh update post...
Like a hole months worth of pictures... Just did the big change over to the large tubs here, so 
really nothing to do but turn and water...! I will be working on the post in the next couple days
and get it up...!

Prob' over a hundred pic's, so roll a phatty when you see the clown again...!!!


Db.~tlb!

Hope all is going well... If not the pm is always open, and i always answer...!


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 8, 2009)

Db
I posted those pics in me journal if the pm link dont work.If I'm seeing what I'm seeing then half this crop is dust.I did pull the dome off the babys and hit them with another shot of wilt spray.Left them on the pad but will problay move them today too.They where takin right off when I last checked last night.Almost hit the light already .Looks like the 2 w/c clones will have to be culled too if those pics are of hermi's or males.Dam thought I was over the sex thing already,Maybe not .Have a look and see what ya think in me journal.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 11, 2009)

WELL LETS GET THIS STARTED...THE CLOWN HAS MISSED YOU...!!!







I SEE SOMEBODY PARKED IN MY SPOT... "THEY SHOULD KNOW BETTER"!








WHILE WE WAIT FOR THEM TO MOVE..., LETS GET THE RADIO SET...!!!
HOW ABOUT ALITTLE OLE' SKOOL...

SCORPIONS "THE ZOO"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H18irGKTbS0

PEARL JAM "ALIVE" (FOR THE NOT SO OLE')
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_LQU2-GOXY


OK, I SEE THEY HAVE MOVED... LETS PULL IN AND GET THIS STARTED...!!!
IM STILL GOING TO NEED YA! TO KEEP YOUR SEATBELTS ON THOUGH.
WERE GUNNA RUN THIS ONE BACKWARDS AS THE TIME LINE NEEDS TO BE SHOWN
LIKE THIS..., CATCHING UP TO THE _BIO'_ WITCH IS UP TO DATE...!!!


WHEN WE LEFT OFF WE WERE AT THE _17th OF FEB_. "THE GROW ROOM AT THAT POST."














HERE WE HAVE THE GROW SIDE ON THE _21st OF FEB_...














IN THIS SHOT, NL' (SHOWN RIGHT), MK' (CLOSE) AND PDS' (FAR)








A COUPLE DAYS LATER ON THE _23rd_. "GIRLS ARE TAKING OFF...!!!"
(GIRLS IN SAME POSITION AS ABOVE)




















ROLLING ONTO THE _25th OF FEB_. AND THE GIRLS ARE EXPLODING NOW...!!!
(SITTING IN SAME POSITIONS)








PDS' HOGGING ALL THE GLORY IN THIS SHOT... "SUCH A HAM SHE IS...!"
NL' IS SMALLER AND BEHIND HER...




















THE MK'/3 IS MY _EXPERIMENTAL PROJECT_ THIS RUN FROM CLONE...ON...!!!














MOVING ON NOW TO _MARCH 1st_... I NEED TO START GETTING THE PACK READY
FOR THERE CHANGE OVER TO THE TUBS. LOLLYPOPPING AND REMOVING SOME OF THERE
LARGER FAN LEAVES, LETTING THE SMALLER INSIDE STUFF GET ALITTLE BIT MORE
LIGHT PENETRATION. THIS ALONG WITH TIME IS PART OF TREE MAKING...! I AM ONLY
LETTING HER GROW WHAT I WANT HER TO GROW.


OK, OUR GROW SIDE ON THE _1st_.














THE GIRLS _4 WKS. 6 DYS_.

MK'/3 @ _1'6"_














THE SMALLER STUFF AT THE BOTTOM OF HER IS ALL TRIMMED TO MAKE TRANS' TO THE
TUBS EASIER...!








NL' @ _1'1"_














PDS' @ _1'9"_














THE GROW ROOM RESET...








WE ROLL A FEW DAYS FORWARD TO _MAR. 4th_ AND THE GIRLS JUST LOVED THE TIRM...
AND NOW ARE BEGGING DADDY TO TRANS' THEM INTO TUBS AND A TOP...!!!


_MARCH 4th_. (GIRLS IN SAME POSITIONS)


























SEEING THAT WE HAVE SWITCHED MONTHS ON YOU... HERE IS OUR CALANDER SHOTS.














WE ROLL A COUPLE DAYS LATER, AND I CANT TAKE THEIR BITCHING ANYMORE...
THE PDS' HAS DECIDED TO LET THE LIGHT BURN A LEAF.... _"JUST TO PISS ME OFF...!!!"_
SO, WE SET UP FOR TRANS' TO THE LARGE TUBS (_14 GALLON RUBBERMAID'S_).


_MARCH 6th_... GROW SIDE. ONLY RUNNING A COUPLE DAYS BEHIND SCHEDUAL FOR
TRANS' TO LARGE TUBS.



















ALRIGHT LETS RUN THE BREAK DOWN FOR TRANS' INTO THE TUBS... FIRST, THE 
NEWEST THING IN ME GROW IS THE LARGE _CAT LITTER BOXES_. IVE TAKEN _1 1/2" PVC_
AND MADE STANDS, YOU COULD SAY. THE GIRLS NEVER SIT IN THEIR WATER... PIPES
ARE _HOT GLUED_ IN... AND THE BOX SET ON THE LAZY SUSAN. I ALSO USE A SHORTY 
VERSION OF THE TUB TO BLOCK ALL THE HOLES, FOR WHEN FILLING WITH SOIL. 
AGAIN EVERYTHING SITS ON A _LAZY SUSAN_...!

"I BET SUSAN IS PIST ABOUT THE LAZY CRACK"... _POLL...???_


HERE ARE THE SHOTS DESCRIBED ABOVE...




















GOT ONE FILLED AND WE MOVE ON.... IN THE SECOND PICTURE YOU CAN SEE THE TUB
NOT ON THE FLOOR OF THE CAT BOX...DRAIN PAN....!














HAVE ALL 3 FILLED, READY TO GO. THEN WE MOVE ONTO THE NEXT STEP.








FOR MY NEXT TRICK, I USE A 6" POT (LIKE THE GIRLS ARE IN NOW) AND ONLY CUT
THE BOTTOM OUT...! THIS WORKS AS A DEPTH GAUGE AND HOLE MAKER ALL IN 
ONE. I JUST WORK IT IN AND DIG IT OUT...!!!














WITH THAT DONE WE MOVE ON TO OUR NEXT STEP, AND FINAL BEFORE TRANS'.
WORM CASTING POWDER'... IVE CRUSHED THE CASTINGS INTO POWDER FORM AND
SPRINKEL _1 heep tsp_. IN EACH HOLE...! YOU CAN SEE THE DUSTING IN THE SECOND PIC'.














WITH THIS DONE... "ITS TIME FOR A SMOKE BREAK"...!!!


FIRST RUNNER UP FOR TRANS' IS THE PDS'...














WE GET'ER UNPOTTED WITH A LITTLE SPANK ON HER BOTTOM...








SET HER DOWN IN THE HOLE THATS WAITING...








GIVE HER A LITTLE CPR' MOVE TO SET HER IN THE HOLE. FILL IN AND COVER THAT, MAKE
THE TOP LOOK PURTY... AND SHE'S DONE...!!!














NEXT VICTIM... THE MK'/3, DONE THE SAME WAY.


























AND OUR LAST VICTIM... NL'




















THE GANGS ALL THERE...!!!








THE GIRLS ARE NOW WATERED WITH _4 GALLONS_ OF:

FULL STRENGTH GROW NUTES~ _1 fl.oz OF PARTS A/B/C PER GAL.
_HYGROZYME~ _10ml PER GAL.
_CAL'MAG.~ _1 tsp. PER GAL..._ SEEING THE PDS' NEEDS THE BUMP. 

(I DID GIVE IT TO ALL THE GIRLS THOUGH, FOR S AND G TO SEE WHAT HAPPENS.!)


IT WAS ALSO TIME TO BREAK AND GROW SIDE DOWN, CLEAN AND RESET IT FOR
THIS CHANGE OVER...




















AFTER THE WATERING, AND TRANS' I DID NOTICE THE LEAF DROP ON THE GIRLS...
IN THESE NEXT TWO PIC'S THERE ONLY A COUPLE HOURS APART AND YOU CAN SEE
THE RECOVERY OF THE PACK...!!!














AND WERE THERE...!!!
THE GIRLS.

PDS'








MK'/3








NL'








FINALY... THE _BIO'_ ON _MARCH 9th_.


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: MASTER KUSH'3/ NORTHERN LIGHTS'/ PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS. 6 DYS. (CLONES TOOK OFF FIRST WK., *NO TIME FOR TRANS.) 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 3 WKS. 1 DAY 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...= 6 WKS. 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

MK'~ 2'3"
NL'~ 1'8"
PDS'~ 2'7"

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: A GOOD 2' CIRLCE NEEDED.

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 69/71*F ~ 37% rh.

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

NUTES USED: GOLDEN GROW "GROW" 10-10-12 (3 PARTS A/B/C 1fl oz of ea. PER GALLON)
HYGROZYME (10ml. PER GALLON)
WORM CASTING "TEA"! ( 1tsp. heeped, PER GALLON)

AS CLONE: 1/4 STR. NUTES + HYGROZYME (POTS/SOIL AND CUBES SOAKED, CLONES WATERED
EVERYDAY TILL DRAINAGE FOR FIRST WK. AND AHALF. THEN WATERED AS NEEDED, MEENING
ABOUT ONE MORE TIME BEFORE THERE TRANS' TO THE 6" POTS) PLANT GROWTH AND
POT WEIGHT BEING THE FACTORS LOOKED AT...

IN GROW: FULL STR. NUTES + HYGROZYME + WORM CAST. TEA' (THE TEA' WAS ONLY
GIVEN ONCE TO THE GIRLS, ABOUT WK. AFTER THERE MOVE TO THE 6" POTS, IT WILL BE 
GIVEN AGAIN TO THE GIRLS WHEN THEY MOVE TO THE LARGE TUBS FOR THE MAIN HALL,
SPRINKLED INTO THERE LARGE TUB TRANS' HOLE IN POWDERED FORM ( 1 heep tsp. per plnt.)
AND AGAIN ABOUT HALF WAY THOUGH THERE GROW RUN AS A TEA AGAIN...)
THERE WATERING CYCLE: IN THE 6" POTS IT'S ABOUT EVERY 3-4 DAYS, AS THEY MATURE
DURING THIS 2 WK. "STAY" ITS MORE EVERY 2 DYS. IN THE LARGER "RUN" TUBS THERE WATER 
CYCLE IS ABOUT 5-7 DYS. AGAIN AS THESE LARGER TUBBED GIRLS MATURE THEY WONT WATER 
EVERY 5 DYS. THE PDS' HAS BEEN GETTING A BIT OF THE EPSON SALT, SHOWING A BIT OF CAL. MAG. DEFICENCY.

WORM CASTING TEA': I WATER WITH GALLON MILK JUGS. WE TAKE A JUG, FUNNEL INTO
IT 1 heeped tsp. OF WORM CASTINGS (POWDERED), ADD THE HOTTEST WATER POSSIBLE
(NOT BOILING) AND GIVE IT A STIR "SHAKE THE JUG OFTEN"...!!! I LET IT KOOL FOR A BIT
AND THEN MAKE MY NUTES RIGHT UP... I FILL THE SAME JUG TO THE 3/4 MARK NOW, ADD THE PARTS (A/B/C + 10ml OF HYGROZYME') TOP THE JUG AND WATER AS NEEDED...
"I WILL ONLY DO THIS ONCE, AS THAT IS ALL THAT IS NEEDED. THE REST OF THERE RUN IS
PURE NUTES AND HYGRO' EACH WATERING... "

COMMENTS...: *DURING THE CLONE TIME I DID LET THEM RUN A BIT LONG IN THE
TOOTH SO TO SPEAK. LETTING THEM SET IN THE SMALLER CLONE CUP. THEY WERE PUT ON 
FULL STRENGTH NUTES AT THERE 2 WK. MARK KEEPING THEM ON SCHEDUAL, SEEING THE 
PLANTS WERE TAKING OFF. 

FOR THERE TWO WK. RUN IN THE 6" POTS THEY WERE ONLY RUN A COUPLE DAYS PAST
THAT _2 WK._ SCHEDUAL. NOW BEING TRANS'ED TO THE LARGE TUBS...! THERE TUCKED IN
FOR THE RIDE...!!!

IN CLOSING SOME MAY HAVE NOTICED THE LITTLE ONES OFF TO THE SIDE...!
THOSE ARE RUNNING ALONG SIDE THESE GIRLS AND THEIR UPDATE CUMMING NEXT...!!!


AS ALWAYS, 
TO THE FUTURE AND BONG~ON...!!!


DB.~TLB!


ALSO, THE BLOOM SIDE IS IN THE THRID WK. IN SO THERE STARTING TO SHOW. PORN CUMMING
IN THAT UPDATE SOON...!



SO, STAY TUNED.....


----------



## kindbud17 (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice! what strains u have goin now?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 11, 2009)

Blackberry widow
northern lights
pineapple dog sht.
Master kush

db.


----------



## Earl (Mar 11, 2009)

DB said:


> "I WATER WITH GALLON MILK JUGS. WE TAKE A JUG, FUNNEL INTO
> IT 1 heeped tsp. OF WORM CASTINGS (POWDERED), ADD THE HOTTEST WATER POSSIBLE
> (NOT BOILING) AND GIVE IT A STIR "SHAKE THE JUG OFTEN"...!!! I LET IT KOOL FOR A BIT
> AND THEN MAKE MY NUTES RIGHT UP... I FILL THE SAME JUG TO THE 3/4 MARK NOW, ADD THE PARTS (A/B/C + 10ml OF HYGROZYME') TOP THE JUG AND WATER AS NEEDED...
> ...


I'm confused, but hey, I'm pretty high.


----------



## southern homegrower (Mar 11, 2009)

Earl said:


> I'm confused, but hey, I'm pretty high.


earl hows the nutes challenge going


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL! YOU TOO...!!!

MILK JUG
LITTLE HOT WATER
1 tsp. POWDERD WORM CASTINGS

GIVE A SHAKE A COUPLE TIMES...

LET COOL

ADD A BIT MORE COLD WATER

ADD THE NUTES

TOP JUG OFF

WATER PLANT


HOPE I WAS NOT TO CONFUSING... AND YOUR SMOKE IS JUST THAT GOOD....!!! LOl!

DB.


----------



## Earl (Mar 11, 2009)

Is that the "one time" tea ?

And then you add nutes to your water every time ?


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 11, 2009)

I need a taller room .Those trees are to nice looking when done."Honey,i'm renting a cement saw,have ta dig out the basement floor some,,,no worries" hehehe.
Great tune ya put up there.Ya know I had to send that thru my dj equpiment that I store in my office.I got that wired into my computer so you just keep on pickin those killer tunes and I'll put 1600 watts to it and we'll fuck with the niebhors


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 11, 2009)

TURN IT UP











Oh yeahhhhhh 


Can ya hear me now??????


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah i have a neighbor bothering system too i keep it down during flowering to keep them quiet!^^


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 12, 2009)

THIS IS A PEEK INTO THE BOOM SIDE... "IM LEAVING THE SPELLING ERROR"...! THIS IS THE LAST TIME IMA LET
THEM GET THIS BIG... IM ON MY SCHEDUAL BETTER NOW, WITH THE NEW BLOOD BEING FILTERED IN...

I ALMOST DREAD HAVING TO DEAL WITH GIRLS THIS BIG...!!!

THE PDS' IN BLOOM...














THOSE SHOTS ARE FROM... THE 26th OF FEB. SHE IS BIGGER NOW AND IN FULL BLOOM...!
SHE'S GOTTA BE, WITH POT PUSHING 7 foot' AND ATLEAST 5 foot THROUGH.


DB.~TLB!


WAKEY BAKEY...



@ EARL, YES ON BOTH... I USE NUTES EACH WATER, BUT I SEE COMPARED TO MOST OUT THERE... MINE ARE
ONLY 10-10-12 IF I CALCULATE THE CASTINGS IN IM RUNNING MORE 15-10-12 TOPS.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 12, 2009)

you need to get a helper monkey to climb those trees and pick your nuggs for you!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 12, 2009)

LMFAO.... 

helper monkey 

BOUT A WEEK I BET THE LITTLE SHT. WOULD KNOW HOW TO ROLL...


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 12, 2009)

thats what im talkin about!! rolling and trimming nugs! hahha oooooaaaaaoooooaaaa(monkey sounds)


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 12, 2009)

Man,you gonna need a ax to fell that tree,dam


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 14, 2009)

IV'E STARTED OUR NEXT ADVENTURE... ON THIS END WE SHALL CALL IT....!!!

"THE GOLDEN BB'S..."


LETS GET'ER STARTED UP. I WILL NEED TO RUN THIS BACKWARDS FOR A BIT TO
CATCH UP TO THE PRESANT ACTION...!

SO, IF YOUR STILL STRAPPED IN LETS JUMP BACK TO..........


THE _19th OF FEB_. (SETTING UP TO GERM.)

HAVING SOME OF THE NEW GREENHOUSE BEANS THAT ARE COLOR COATED IN THAT
IN THAT NEW STIMULANT, I THOUGHT I WOULD GIVE THEM A TRY...

HERE WE HAVE THE SET UP FOR GERMINATING.








EVERYTHING HAS BEEN WASHED AND STERILIZED WITH THE ALCH'.
WALLY MARTS BOTTLED WATER IS 6.0ph R/O* RIGHT OUT OF THE BOTTLE.

NOT KNOWING JUST YET HOW TO GET INTO THE PACKAGE, IS WHY THE BLADES...


I CHOSE THE "LEMON SKUNK" 

( http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/green-house-seed-co-72-c.asp )














Awards: HighLife 1st Place 2006. 

Flowering indoor: Ready in 8 weeks, but an extra week will increase dramatically terpens 
content in the resin, resulting in a much richer flavor. 

Production up to 600 grams per square meter.

Flowering outdoor: Ready beginning October, good resistance to botrytis. Production
up to 80 grams per plant 

Genetics: Old school Skunk, from the Amsterdam underground.

Effect: Smooth citrus flavor, complex effect, well balanced and long-lasting.


ONCE I FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET IN THEM...AND WORK THE RIGG'EN. I TAKE THE PAPER TOWEL
AND LAY IT IN THE TUP-A- WARE LIKE A LITTLE HORSE SHOE, AND WET THE AREA SHOWN.








NEXT WE DROP IN THE "GOLDEN BB'S"








I FOLD THE PAPER TOWEL IN OVER THE TOP, LEAVING A LITTLE SPACE. WET THE TOWEL
DOWN EVEN MORE, BUT NOT TO THE POINT OF "PUDDLE" JUST REALLY DAMP...!!!
CLOSE THE LID, AND SET ON TOP OF WATER HEATER IN HALL CLOSET.








I HAVE ALWAYS DONE THE GERMINATION IN THE EARLY DAY, TO FIND I HAD TO MAKE
A FAST HOME BY NIGHTFALL... NOT THIS TIME...! I DECIDED TO SET THE CONDO UP FOR 
THE BABIES AFTER THEY WERE SET ON THE WATER HEATER SEEING I DIDN'T WONT TO BE
CAUGHT OFF GUARD... AND I DECIDED TO GERM' BEFORE I WENT TO BED. THIS WAY IF
ANY ACTION WAS NEEDED IT WAS EARLY AND I WAS MORE APPT' TO DO IT...!!!

MOST OF THE BEANS IV'E GERMINATED WERE WITHIN 12 TO 24 HRS. FOR A 1/2" TO 1" TAP... 
WITH THE COATING ON THESE I FEEL IT TOOK A BIT LONGER TO SOAK THROUGH AND GET
THE BABY GOING, BUT WHEN IT DID... HOLE E' CRAP DID THEY...!

TAKING 2 DAYS TO CRACK AND GIVE DADDY A TAP TO WORK WITH.


WE MOVE ONTO THE _21st. OF FEB_.

THE GROW SIDE...








HERE WE HAVE THE PRE~MADE CONDO'S FROM THE DAY BEFORE, ALL TEMP'ED AND SOAKED.
WITH THE R/O READY FOR THE NEW ARRIVALS SITTING ON THEIR 75*F SEED PAD.








WE BRING THE BABIES OUT...



















WILL CALL THE ONE ON THE RIGHT (LS'A) ON THE LEFT (LS'B)...
HOW ORIGINAL I KNOW HUH???


NEXT, AND YES WITH THE SHAKES...!!! I USE THE SMALL NEEDLE NOSE (SHOWN ABOVE) TO
EVER SO SOFT PICK THE SEED UP AND PLACE IT IN THE HOLE PROVIDED.

I LIKE TO SET THE SEED ABOUT A SEEDS DEPTH UNDER THE SURFACE...














ONCE THAT IS DONE THERE IS NOTHING ELSE I CAN DO. SO I CAP THEM WITH ME HOME MADE
DOMES, AND GO ON MY WAY....!!!








ABOUT _12 HRS_. LATER NOT BEING ABLE TO STAY AWAY... I CAME BACK FOR A PEEK....?
WAS HAPPY... WHEN I SEE THIS I KNOW I "GOTT'EM"...!!!








ROLLING ONTO THE _23rd OF FEB_. NOW. A COUPLE DAYS TO POP THERE HEADS...
A VERY NICE SURPRISE TO WAKE TO I MUST SAY....



















IN THIS NEXT PIC' IT SHOWS A GOOD LIGHT DISTANCE... THEIR ALITTLE OVER _3' _AWAY
FROM A _1000W MH_...!!! IF NOTICED THERE DIAGNAL AND NO WERE NEAR THE REFLECTORS
REACH. AS A REFRENCE THE BLACK POTS SHOWN ARE _6" TALL_.


NOW TO TALK ABOUT WATERING...! I HAVE SWELLED THEIR ROCKWOOL CUBES TWICE
ADAY 6A/6P RIGHT OUTA THE BOTTLED WATER SHOWN.

OUR PICTURE.








THEY STAY DOMED MOST OF THE TIME, I DO TAKE IT OFF ONCE A DAY FOR ABOUT AN HOUR
OR SO...













LS'~ B







LS'~ A








ROLLING ON NOW TO THE _25th OF FEB_. (WERE @ 2 DYS. GERM'./ 2 DYS. IN GROUND/
2 DYS. ABOVE GROUND)


THE GROW SIDE AND ANOTHIER VIEW OF THE LIGHT DISTANCE.
"FLYING CLOSE TO THE SUN ON THIS ONE CAPTIAN"



















LS'~ B







LS'~ A








GETTING ONTO THE _27th OF FEB_.













LS'~ B







LS'~ A








SWITCHING MONTHS ON YA!... WERE AT _MARCH 1st_. (6 DYS. ABOVE GROUND)

LS'~ A SHOWN ON THE LEFT.




















ONTO _MARCH 4th_. ( 9 DYS. A/G)

LS'~ A IS THE LARGER OF THE TWO BB'S...


























ON THE TOPIC OF WATERING AGAIN...
SEEING THAT THE GIRLS WERE TAKING OFF AND DRINKING THE WATER I WAS
GIVING THEM, ALSO TO BIG FOR THE DOME FOR SURE... "_LIKE ON THE 4th. DAY UP_
THEY WERE RUBBING IT." I DECIDED TO HIT THEM WITH ALITTLE QUARTER STRENGTH
NUTES... BOTH RECIEVING ONE CUP, TILL DRAINAGE OF

BREAK DOWN FOR THIS _2 CUPS_ OF 1/4 STRENGTH NUTES:

GOLDEN GROW "GROW" *10/10/12* @ THE DOSE OF _.92ml OF PARTS (A/B/C)
_HYGROZYME @ _.31ml_


THE GIRLS WERE PUT ON THIS DIET. THE DAY BEFORE THE SHOTS ABOVE....!!!
BEING LAZY' I DID HAVE TO WATER THEM AGAIN, BUT USED THE BOTTLED FOR A 
LITTLE WATERING BUMP FOR THEM... PUTTING US AT THE _6th. OF MARCH_.




















THE BB'S GOT TO WATCH THE OTHIER BIG GIRLS GET A TRANS' AND A TIRM...

THERE DAY FOR FULL STRENGTH NUTES IN COMMING A _FEW DAYS LATER_, ALONG WITH
THEIR TRANSPLANT...!


SO, STAY TUNED...
STILL WORKING OUR WAY TO THEIR BIO'.


DB.~TLB!

PUFF'S, AND PASSES THE HELL OUT....!!!


----------



## badbert (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow DB your journals are like watching a really cool documentary! What great porn!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 14, 2009)

I told ya, you will be famous. You should see their first grow, I was so happy. These folks are doing what needs to be done to make sure our newly registered patients will be able to get quality medicine. And they are growing in dirt. What more could you ask for. VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 14, 2009)

OH! MAYBE THIS....!!!

WE'LL BE ROLLING ONTO THE BLOOM ROOM NEXT...
HERE IS A PEEK OF WHY IM NOT RUNNING TO GET IN THERE...!

THE DOOR GUARD...

*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'* ( _26th. OF FEB./ 2 WKS. IN BLM'_) JUST SHOWING.













NEXT WERE AT THE _12th. OF MARCH_ ( _4 WKS. IN_ BLM')













HERE WE HAVE A SCAN OF THE ROOM... WILL BE CRAWLING INTO THE MIDDLE
FOR THE _BIO'_ UPDATE AND LOADS MORE PIC'S, AS IT IS *PORN SEASON*...!!!







IN THIS SHOT WERE LOOKING AT AN 8 foot CEILING... AND THE *NORTHERN LIGHTS'*
IN THE CORNER...







A QUICK PEEK AT THE LITTLENS IN THE ROOM SEEING I CAN GET THEM TO HOLD
STILL AND NOT PUSH ME AROUND...!!!

MASTER KUSH/3 @ 4 WKS. IN BLOOM...







PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.' @ 4 WKS. IN BLM.







WELL THERES A LITTLE PEEK... MONSTER UPDATE CUMMING SOON FOR THIS ROOM
WITH _BIO'_...


DB.~TLB!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 14, 2009)

Feck....Shit.....I made a mess all over my keyboard. Damn you DB!!

I'm gonna have to bring the lil guy with the red hat over to the DIRTBAG DUNGEON


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 14, 2009)

DB you nasty boy.such filth .Baby porn,oh the humanity.
here play this when ya get to choppin those trees,,it will help

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihvvf1R_vWo


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 14, 2009)

Hell we cant stop there baby,better follow up with this one,oh yeah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUxx3mdbndk&feature=related

wakey bakey from the east side


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok, who shot the journal...???

My scroll is sticking this morn.....


I had to laugh, the white guy on the drums, looks scared in the opening...!!!

I just drove the chair into the wall trying to twist, i better stick to jumping rope....


Db.


----------



## Earl (Mar 15, 2009)

I think as the thread is routed through the NSA 
it kinda screws with the scroll.
When they get tired of looking at your porn
the situation will improve.

How much light do have for all those trees ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 15, 2009)

1000w hps... Hanging vertical. Plants turned every two days.

Db.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 15, 2009)

OK, LAST WE LEFT OFF IT WAS THE _4th. OF MARCH_.

JUMPING TO THE _10th. OF MARCH_... (15 DYS. ABOVE GROUND)
DURING THIS SHOOT AND WATERING I NOTICED THIS...!








HERE ARE THE GIRLS.














SEEING THE ABOVE ROOT SHOT I KNEW THE BB'S WERE SEARCHING FOR WATER
AND NUTES...! SO, THEY GOT IT.

GOLDEN GROW "GROW" (10/10/12) @ THE DOSE OF LABEL WITCH IS _1fl.oz. OF PARTS
A/B/C PER GALLON._

HYGORZYME'@ _10ml. PER GALLON_.

THE DOSE WAS BROKEN DOWN AND BOTH RECIEVED A CUP EACH. "_UNTILL DRAINAGE_"!


SEEING THE SIGNS AND KNOWING ITS TIME... WE MOVE ON TWO DAYS LATER TO THE 
_12th. OF MARCH_. (17 DYS. A/G) "_TRANSPLANT DAY_"














WHEN I PUT LS'~ A BACK ON THE _10th_. I MUSTA SET HER ON THE ROOT SHOWN...
BUT IN THIS PIC'...LOL! *"FISH BONE"* SHE DIDN'T SEEM TO MIND...!!!








I DO THE TRANS' FOR THESE JUST LIKE I DO FOR MY CLONES OR ANY OTHIER FOR
THAT MATTER... LS'~ A BEING THE FIRST UP. IN THE SECOND SHOT HERE YOU CAN SEE 
WERE I PLAN TO BURY HER TO.














WE POP HER CUP OFF, "VERY HAPPY WITH THIS ROOT SYSTEM FOR THE AGE OF THE BB.!"








SET HER IN, FILL IN... AND PEEK AND WERE OFF TO THE NEXT BB'.














LS'~ B IS DONE THE SAME WAY, HERE IS SOME SHOTS OF HER....!!!














AND THE TWINS BACK ON THERE PERCH...








SOME SHOTS OF THE _13th./14th_. AS THE GIRLS GET CUMMFEY...














ALL OF THIS LEADING UP TO THE _BIO'_....!!!


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...:  LEMON SKUNK' (A/B) "GREENHOUSE SEEDS"

WKS./ DAYS TO "GERM."...: 2 DYS. GERM'/ 2 DYS. BREAK SURFACE. 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 3 WKS./ 1 DAY.
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...= 3 WKS./ 5 DYS. (STARTING @ GERM. DATE) 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

LS'~ A. 4"
LS'~ B. 3.5"

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...:  6" FILLING THE TOP OF THERE POTS.

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 68-71*F/ 40rh. (CONSTANT)

LIGHTING...: 1000W MH WITH REFLECTOR.

DISTANCE FROM LIGHT...: APPROX. 3' TO 3 1/2' (DIAGNAL, NO WERE NEAR THE
REFLECTORS REACH...!!!)

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

FOR GERM': FOR ABOUT THERE 1st. WEEK AND AHALF THERE WERE WATERED
EVERY DAY TWICE A DAY, RIGHT OUTA THE BOTTLE. UNITLL THE CUBE SWELLED.

SEEING THEY WERE TAKING OFF, AND WHAT I FELT WAS "IN NEED OF FOOD" I 
WENT WITH 1/4 STRENGTH NUTES STARTING WITH A BUMP AT THIS 1 1/2 WK. 
MARK... A WEEK LATER THEY WERE PUT ON MY FULL STRENGTH NUTES, STILL
IN THERE LITTLE CUPS...

FOR TRANS': SEEING THEY WERE ALREADY ON FULL STRENGTH NUTES AND GROWING
OUTA THE BOTTOM OF THEIR CUPS. I USED FULL STRENGTH NUTES, HYGROZYME AND A heeped tsp. 
OF WORMCAST TO MAKE TEA, FOR THEIR TRANSPLANT WATERING...!

FULL STRENGTH:

GOLDEN GROW "GROW" 1fl.oz PER GALLON
HYGROZYME 10ml PER GALLON
WORM CAST TEA 1 heeped tsp.

HOW ITS DONE: 2 CUPS HOT WATER IN GALLON JUG, 1 heeped tsp. OF WORM CASTINGS. 
(CRUSHED TO POWDER).... SHAKE A FEW TIMES, LET COOL A BIT.

THEN THE JUG IS FILLED HALF WAY WITH OUR "TEMP'ED" WATER. THE NUTES 
ARE ADDED, THE HYGRO' IS ADDED. THE JUG IS TOPPED OFF AND THE GIRLS WATERED.

EACH GIRL RECIEVED 1/2 GALLON OF SAID MIX, UNTILL DRAINAGE...

SCHEDUALED: THEY WILL RECIEVE THE DOSE ABOVE WITH EVERY WATERING MINUS' THE 
WORM CASTING. SEEING THAT THEY HAVE HAD IT ALREADY THEY MAY NOT NEED OR GET IT AGAIN. 
I WILL CHECK THE POT "WEIGHT" AND LOOK OF THE PLANT TO DETERMINE THEIR NEXT WATERING... 

I DO USE NUTES IN EVERY WATERING...!!!

WERE THERE AT NOW, THEY NEXT WATERING WILL BE ABOUT 5-7 DAYS FROM TODAY.

COMMENTS...: EVERYTHING IS RUNNING VERY NICE..! VERY PLEASED WITH THE NEW 
COATING ON THE BEANS GREENHOUSE IS DOING. BUT, NOT DOING THAT MANY BEANS 
I WILL NEED TO LOG THIS EXPERIENCE ALONG WITH THE FIRST PART OF THIS ADVENTURE AND 
SEE WHAT THE FUTURE BRINGS.... EVERYTHING IS RUNNING VERY SMOOTH AND ON TIME...!!!


LS'~ A/B TODAY.... (A' ON OUR _LEFT_)














WELL THAT ABOUT RAPS THEM UP, NOW THEY CAN JUST SIT AND GROW.
WILL TRY AND RUN WEEKLY UPDATES AS WE GO....!!!

DB.~TLB!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 15, 2009)

*Shhhhhhhh i'm hunting pineapple dog shit and lemon skunk.....*

*Me lucky troll for DB's thread.*


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 15, 2009)

Wha do you mean MIA? I just posted on the last page of your journal yesterday. Then I was busy moving the Juicy Fruits to 3 gallon pots. Hope I didn't wait to long. Table looks bear. VV


----------



## badbert (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanx for the update DB. I really admire your work!


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 16, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> Wha do you mean MIA? I just posted on the last page of your journal yesterday. Then I was busy moving the Juicy Fruits to 3 gallon pots. Hope I didn't wait to long. Table looks bear. VV


yummy,juicy fruits.We heard that be some tasty stuff.I got a crazed chemo that needs a good home and that table looks like it could use another friend hehe.You gonna need a bigger bowl to smoke this thing,cuz it be one crazed bitch let me tell ya.Love to see one done in a real grow machine .



Db was that vid a shot from the past or what,lol.I always be hummin that tune when I'm fiddle'in around with the girls,hehe.Raise'in my lonely dental floss,hehehehe.
I see ya be feeding them every watering.Whats up? wont that over feed them?


----------



## smokinmayne (Mar 16, 2009)

fishbone root looks cool


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 16, 2009)

Boneman said:


> *Shhhhhhhh i'm hunting pineapple dog shit and lemon skunk.....*
> 
> *Me lucky troll for DB's thread.*


IV'E BEEN HOLDING A MIRROR UNDER
LITTLE MANS NOSE... 

UMMMMMM,  ETHIER HE'S BAKED OUTA
HIS SKULL  OR NO LONGER WITH US...???


OK, I ROLLED THE LITTLE MAN A SPLIFF
OF THE NL' "MY BAD"...



VictorVIcious said:


> Wha do you mean MIA? I just posted on the last page of your journal yesterday. Then I was busy moving the Juicy Fruits to 3 gallon pots. Hope I didn't wait to long. Table looks bear. VV


WHEN WAS THE LAST UPDATE IN YOUR
JOURNAL... I KNOWS YOU GOT SOME NEW
GEAR... SHOW US YOUR PANTIES 
DADDY OH.! 



Kruzty said:


> yummy,juicy fruits.We heard that be some tasty stuff.I got a crazed chemo that needs a good home and that table looks like it could use another friend hehe.You gonna need a bigger bowl to smoke this thing,cuz it be one crazed bitch let me tell ya.Love to see one done in a real grow machine .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





smokinmayne said:


> fishbone root looks cool


DB' COUGHS "MULLOT" INTO HAND... 

AND YES I DO NUTE WITH EVERY WATER..

MORE WITH LESS...

WHEN WE WENT OVER OUR COSTS... 
YOU ALL PAY MORE FOR YOUR PERILITE 
THAN I DO FOR TWO RUNS MEANING
2 POUNDS OF MEDS. 

CHECK MY GROW NUTE NUMBERS

IM A "PLANT WISPERER" HEHEHEHE! 
I KEEP MY BITCHES ON DA CORNER...!!!
TICKLED.


DB.~TLB!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 16, 2009)

db i love ya setup and seed selection! i wanna come along for the ride my dude


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah the fish bone root looks cool.I think I know where DB's been getting his dirt.Out of my side yard where I bury all me's dead fish.Looks like a piece of fish "dick"bone got left in the soil when he filled that pot .Yes DB "dick bone".To dam small to be anything else with the size of the fishys over here hehehehehe.
Now ya went and got me confused on the nutes,boy that was hard,hehehe .PM sent.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 17, 2009)

WHEN WAS THE LAST UPDATE IN YOUR
JOURNAL... I KNOWS YOU GOT SOME NEW
GEAR... SHOW US YOUR PANTIES 
DADDY OH.! 

It is still a work in progress. VV


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Is that a uvb light on the left?? Arent the good for building crystals on flowering plants?? Or do you have something else going on over there!!??







victorvicious said:


> when was the last update in your
> journal... I knows you got some new
> gear... Show us your panties
> daddy oh.!
> ...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.michiganmedicalmarijuana.org/node/2017 I think you will like this story, remind you of anyone?? lmao
That is a LED light, the Procyon 100. VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 18, 2009)

I gota better story than that, but of life....!!!

Yes, the wonders of medical gardening with a toddler...

I will try and make some time to share mine...


Db.~tlb!


Oh, "very nice porn there vv"
we worked the "jergens" for sure...!!!


----------



## southern homegrower (Mar 18, 2009)

looks great dirtbag. i have a 1000 watt great white air cooled hood with lumatek ballest. the hood will be cooled with 66 to 70 degree air pulled from a bedroom. will i need a light defuser?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont believe so...! Shg'

i run vertical in the bloom and just stab it right into
the middle of that room...!!!


Update on that side cumming tom arrow...

So, stay tuned...

Should have it up by the am, my time... Left coaster here...!


Db.~tlb!


All are welcome, and thank you for stopping in and taking
the time to post, as goes for all posters...!

Lurkers, dont be shy... Db' dont bite "hard"...!!!


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey bd ya need some home brew nutes?? I'll get the fish you get the grinder.Here's a tease pic for ya. it's just started again here in michigan.Just let me know when ya want to play.Got a spot open for ya and a big ass net to drag ya back when the fish trys to take ya .

























OH_YEAH BABY


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 19, 2009)

Why you gotta try and bait me...???

Ok,....!!!

Take this.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Db.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 19, 2009)

*DOOBEE' ALL.... "WAKEY ~ BAKEY...!!!"*








MARILYN MANSON "mOBSCENE"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT0MZFMxgmM&feature=related

CYPRESS HILL "DR. GREENTHUMB"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiWB6S4YfOM

PRIMUS "TOMMY THE CAT"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yn3uiLZY9Jg

LITTLE SOMETHING THERE ON THE RA~DIE~OH! FOR EBBERBODY....!
LETS KEEP MAKING SOME TRACKS, ON WE ROLL.


OUR _BIO'_

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *BLACKBERRY WIDOW'/ NORTHERN LIGHTS'/ PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *5 WKS.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *18 WKS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

*BBW'~ 5'/ 3"
NL'~ 5'/ 6"
PDS'~ 5'/ 4"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *EACH GIRLS NEEDS A GOOD 5' AREA FOR SPACE AND 
TURNING.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 

*LIGHTS ON~ 65/68*F / 57rh.
LIGHTS OFF~ 62/64*F / 57rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM" (7-19-14) @ THE DOSE OF LABEL 1floz. OF PARTS (A/B/C)
PER GALLON.
*
*HYGORZYME @ LABEL 10ml. PER GALLON.
*
*BIOBIZZ' FISH-MIX (2-0.2-6.6) @ 5ml. PER GALLON. (LOWER THAN LABEL, ONLY GIVEN FIRST
TWO WKS OF BLOOM)
*
*APPLEJUICE @ 1/4cup. PER GALLON. (WALLY MARTS CHEAP 100% JUICE NO SUGER
ADDED)
*
*MOLASSES @ 1tsp. PER GALLON. (GRANNY'S ORG. NO SULFATES)
*
*BAT GUANO (0.5-12-0.2) @ 1tbls PER GALLON. (INDONESIAN, AND ONLY GIVEN TO
THE GIRLS IN WKS 3 AND 6 ON TOP OF THEIR NUTES AND HYGRO' IN TEA FORM
LIKE THE CASTINGS FOR GROW. MADE UP THE EXACT SAME. LITTLE HOT WATER,
ADD GUANO, STIR, COOL, ADD TEMP'ED WATER, NUTES...SERV TO DA GIRLS.*
*MONSTERS ARE BEING WATERED EVERY 5-7 DYS. WITH THE MIXES ABOVE. MINUS THE
BIOBIZZ. THE GIRLS ARE GETTING WATERED WITH 3-4 GALLONS EVERYTIME WITH NUTES
UNTILL DRAINAGE. I USE THE NUTES AND HYGRO' IN EVERY WATERING, I ALTERNATE ONE
OR THE OTHIER WITH THE MOLASSES OR APPLEJUICE. ABOUT EVERY 3rd. TO 4th. 
WATERING I WILL GO WITH JUST NUTES AND HYGRO' GIVING THE GIRLS A BREAK... AGAIN
ONLY GIVING THE GIRLS THE GUANO TEA IN THE 3rd. WK AND 6th. WK OF BLOOM. MY
NUTE SCHEDUAL PURTY MUCH TRYING TO REVOLVE AROUND THE WATERINGS OF THE
3rd . AND 6th. WKS. *

COMMENTS...: *THE GIRLS HAVE BEEN RUNNING RIGHT ON TIME. SHOWING RIGHT AS THEY
SHOULD AND GOING FOR IT...! ONE OF THE THINGS I WOULD LIKE TO NOTE IS THE GIRLS
WERE JUST WATERED WITH THE GROW NUTES BEFORE THE MOVE IN... THERE NEXT WATERING
IN THE ROOM WAS THAT OF BLOOM NUTES, AND THE BIOBIZZ' THE N" WAS OVER LOOKED
BUT I DO BELIEVE TO A POSITIVE. I HAVE NEVER SEEN THE NL' SO FULL. SHE HAS NOIDS
CUMMING OUT OF EVERYWERE. ABOUT A WK. AGO I STARTED POPPING FAN LEAFS OFF
TO LET ABIT MORE LIGHT GET IN... NOT ONLY HAS SHE NOIDED OUT BUT HER FAN LEAF
HAS JUST GOTTEN HUGH... THE POPPING OFF OF THE FAN'S HAS PRETTY MUCH STARTED
FOR ALL THE GIRLS SEEING THEY ALL WERE ON THE SAME DIET...! I DO FEEL THAT I WILL
BE GIVING A BUMP OF THIS BIOBIZZ' IN THE BEGINNING IN THE FUTURE, ALONG
WITH A BUMP ABOUT 3/4 THE WAY THROUGH BLOOM AS I SEE MOST FEEDING SCHEDUALS
FROM OTHIERS NUTE BRANDS ARE BUMPING THIS AT THE SAME TIME...!*

WELL, ENOUGH OF THE BLAH, BLAH, BLAH....

YOUR SEATBELT STILL ON...???


THE *BLOOM* SIDE, _17th. OF MARCH_. (5 WKS. IN BLM.)
TRYING TO GET A BIT OF EVERYBODY IN THE ROOM.....!!!














AFTER WE CRAWL TO THE MIDDLE OF THE ROOM, RESET TO GET SOME SHOTS.
WE HAVE THE *BLACKBERRY WIDOW* IN OUR 1st. CORNER...
































TO HER RIGHT, WE HAVE THE *NORTHERN LIGHTS* IN OUR NEXT CORNER...!!!












































TAKING UP THE HOLE' OTHIER SIDE OF THE ROOM... *PINEAPPLE DOG SHT*.'
































OK, WITH THOSE MONSTERS UP LETS MOVE ONTO THE OTHIER SMALLER GIRLS
IN THE ROOM... A _BIO'_ FOR YOU.


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: MASTER KUSH'/ PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS. 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 3 WKS. 5 DAYS. 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: 5 WKS. 1 DY.

TOTAL LIFE...= 10 WKS. 6 DAYS.

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

MK'/3~ 2'/ 10"
PDS'~ 2'/ 4"

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: A GOOD 2'+ CIRCLE NEEDED PER.

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

LIGHTS ON~ 65/68*F / 57rh.
LIGHTS OFF~ 62/64*F / 57rh.

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: * (SAME AS ABOVE.)*

GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM" (7-19-14) @ THE DOSE OF LABEL 1floz. OF PARTS (A/B/C)
PER GALLON.

HYGORZYME @ LABEL 10ml. PER GALLON.

BIOBIZZ' FISH-MIX (2-0.2-6.6) @ 5ml. PER GALLON. (LOWER THAN LABEL, ONLY GIVEN FIRST
TWO WKS OF BLOOM)

APPLEJUICE @ 1/4cup. PER GALLON. (WALLY MARTS CHEAP 100% JUICE NO SUGER
ADDED)

MOLASSES @ 1tsp. PER GALLON. (GRANNY'S ORG. NO SULFATES)

BAT GUANO (0.5-12-0.2) @ 1tbls PER GALLON. (INDONESIAN, AND ONLY GIVEN TO
THE GIRLS IN WKS 3 AND 6 ON TOP OF THEIR NUTES AND HYGRO' IN TEA FORM
LIKE THE CASTINGS FOR GROW. MADE UP THE EXACT SAME. LITTLE HOT WATER,
ADD GUANO, STIR, COOL, ADD TEMP'ED WATER, NUTES...SERV TO DA GIRLS.

COMMENTS...: THESE LITTLE'ENS ARE RUN JUST LIKE THE BIG GIRLS ABOVE. BUT, I HAVE
LOWERED THERE GUANO DOSE TO A heep tsp. TO CARE FOR NOT BURNING THE GIRLS,
SEEING THEY ARE IN SMALLER POTS. (6").... ALL OTHIER DOSES ARE THE SAME. THERE
WATERING SCHEDUAL IS MORE TO POT WEIGHT AND IS ABOUT EVERY 2-3 DAYS.
THEY EACH SHARE THE SAME GALLON, AND EACH GET HALF OF WHAT IS IN IT.... SO, IN
SHORT THEY GET WATERED A HALF GALLON EVERY 2-3 DAYS UNTILL DRAINAGE, NUTES
IN EVERY WATERING ALONG WITH HYGROZYME. EXTRA'S MIXED AND ALTERNATED.

OK, A SHORTER BLAH, BLAH BLAH.... AND WERE OFF AGAIN...!!!


THE 1st. UP IN THE ROOM FOR THESE GIRLS IS THE MASTER KUSH. SHE IS RUNNING
MY _3rd._ GENERATION FROM SEED AND IS A SISTER TO THE ONE IN GROW...
(5 WKS. 1 DY. IN BLOOM)














ACROSS THE ROOM FROM HER IS THE PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.' SHE IS EXPLODING
AND LOVING THE RUN... ONE OF THE BIGGEST BY FAR OF HER HERE...!!!


























WELL, WE GOT'ER DONE,DOWN AND OUT THERE...!
THE NEXT UPDATE WILL BE OUR GROW SIDE SEEING SOME MAINTENANCE
WAS DONE ON THE TROOP IN THERE TO GET THEM READY FOR TREEING OUT
AND CLONING, TO COME IN WKS.

HOPE THIS FOUND ALL *WAKED AND BAKED*...

HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

hey db what do you think of this quote??

here is a quote from USERFRIENDLY

"people change to hps because they don't know any better. Its what someone told them was correct. The red light is going to grow slightly bigger LESS POTENT buds because the trichomes/resin is dilluted by the slightly bigger nugs. The rise in plant material is not proportionate to the rise in trichomes. The halides pump out uvb which force the plant to insulate and protect themselves with more trichomes/resin. Believe that. If you want connoisseur nugs, you grow with halides."


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 19, 2009)

The learning curve never seems to stop, but it does seem like usf' is being
a bit close minded... The proof is always the end result, how we all choose
to get there is shared here...!!! I would like to see the proof to back it up...

Here, as a stoner, i remarks to that would be here smoke this...!
And as vv' can atest along with earl... We would prob' be waking usf' up after
a nap, on a cookie and some hag'...!!!

Then finaly when we could talk straight we would ask him to dispute his
words...! Am sure the nl' would rock his core...!!!

Db.~tlb!


To each his own... Over grow the world'!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

i just thought i would get the opinion of some growers i really trust ... i know its against the grain but its been really making me think????? thanks for the input!


----------



## badbert (Mar 19, 2009)

A combination of HPS with MH ROCKS!!! At least I heard....


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 19, 2009)

Im thinkin mh with the 2700k cfls down lower 420weedman is putting his mh in the bloom room to look for changes!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 20, 2009)

DB.....waking and baking here and enjoying the scenery in your posts  Once again....AWESOME WORK!! 

Now to the Halide discussion....That shit is too techno for me. I know that I grow with MH (and sometimes flouros) for the veg stage and follow it up with HPS for flowering as do a good number of us. 
Bottom line:
I grow some dank and big ass buds  using HPS during flowering. I dont know how much better I can make it at this point. I did see a pic of USF's AK-47 and honestly, it didnt look any different than my AK. I couldnt imagine it being anymore potent because mine is pretty much a one hit BOMB if you can handle it without 

Great post DB...you keep this up and i'll continue to leave the mutant troll home.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

I didnt mean to bring this much metal halide talk in your journal ,sorry db if anybody wants to talk mh for flowering you can go to the thread in my signature sorry again db

winkdogg


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 20, 2009)

DONT EVEN WORRY ABOUT IT... IF THEY ALL CAN GET SOME INFO' HERE OR THERE... ITS ALL GOOD...!!!
MY JOURNAL IS COLOR CODED SO HIGH JACK AWAY...REALLY.!

WE DONT KNOW EVERYTHING, WE ALL CAN LEARN SOMETHING...!!!

WELL EXCEPT VV'... "he's to old"...!!!


----------



## Boneman (Mar 20, 2009)

DIRTBAG said:


> DONT EVEN WORRY ABOUT IT... IF THEY ALL CAN GET SOME INFO' HERE OR THERE... ITS ALL GOOD...!!!
> MY JOURNAL IS COLOR CODED SO HIGH JACK AWAY...REALLY.!
> 
> WE DONT KNOW EVERYTHING, WE ALL CAN LEARN SOMETHING...!!!
> ...


Thanks DB...But, by the looks of your posts, Errrybuddy can learn something from the clown


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

COOL THANKS AND I HAVE A LINK FOR YOU TO CHECK OUThttp://colourswheelchair.com/ CRAZY STUFF ON THERE:0


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 20, 2009)

I veg with the 600w conversion bulbs and then switch to 2/3 pure hortilux HPS and 1/3 halide conversion for flower (six 600s in total). In my head I think this improves things, or at least it doesn't detract from potency or yield to any great extent.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool glad to hear its not too uncommon im thinking 400mh and 2700k cfls to spread the spectrum out


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 20, 2009)

I feel the more light of any kind sent down field so to speak is good..!

Its like war just send the lead over, the one that sends the most wins...!!!

Earl, grew a monster in the space shuttle when him and i first met, still to this
day is the biggest girl i have seen...!!! He had both hps and mh on her i even think
there was a clf poked here and there...!


In the end its all about 

get it in
get it up
get it smoked

repeat as often as possible....

Mama always said two "heads" is better than one... But damn we got a hole
forum full...!


We can get'ter done....!!!


Db.~tlb!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 20, 2009)

The roots in that shoebox are crazy! It was a mass the size of a 80's vcr!


----------



## meANDmyBONG (Mar 20, 2009)

DB its like mackyD's "im lovin it"


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 21, 2009)

GOOD MORN. ALL... *BAKEEY TIME.*

THE CLOWN SAYS "HhhhhhhhhhIGH"...!!!








HITS THE RAD 'IO.

PRIMUS "MY NAME IS MUD"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQaxYbPf-Hc

TOOL "AEnima"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgbEYSbyepM


LETS JUMP RIGHT IN...!


WHEN WE LAST LEFT OFF WE WERE AT THE _9th. OF MARCH_.
THE ROOM STILL HOLE. (PIC SHOWN IS FROM LAST UPDATE)








HAD A REQUEST FOR SOME OF ME CLONE ONLY BLOOD, SO THE THE TOP
WAS CUT OUT OF THE PDS'.
SO THE LAST SHOTS OF THE PDS' HOLE IS THAT OF THE _9th_. ABOVE....

PDS' TOP CUT OUT. AND THE *SHAFT.....*














MOVING ON TO THE _10th. OF MARCH_... HERE IS OUR GROW SIDE.!


























SEEING THAT THE TRANS' HAS GONE DOWN AND THE GIRLS HAVE
SETTLED IN, IT IS TIME 
FOR A TOPPING TO GET THESE GIRLS READY FOR WHAT IS EXPECTED
OF THEM... SOME BRANCH
CLEAN UP AND SMALLER LIMBS REMOVED.

SHOWING WHAT WAS DONE, HERE ON THE MK'...!!!


HERE IS THE GIRL BEFORE I STARTED THE CLEARING...








HERE WE HAVE THE LOWER LIMBS REMOVED, LARGER FAN LEAF
THAT IS BLOCKING SOME OF THE
LOWER BRANCHES AND THE TOPS CUT OUT...!







A CLOSER SHOT....














THE SAME WAS DONE TO THE NL' AND PDS'...!!!

NL'







PDS'








THE GIRLS ARE RESET AND WERE MOVING ON...














NOW _4 DAYS LATER_ ON THE _14th. OF MARCH_. YOU CAN SEE
THE GIRLS HAVE THANKED ME FOR
MY ACTIONS...!!!














HERE WE HAVE THE PDS'...








MK'/3...








BRINGING UP THE REAR.... NL'.








SHOWING HERE AT THE _17th. OF MARCH_, _3 DAYS LATER_ THE GIRLS ARE 
HAPPY AND GOING FOR IT...!!!




















THE LIGHT HAS BEEN _MOVED UP_ A COUPLE TIMES, I THINK
THERE CHASING IT...???

TIME FOR OUR _BIO'_...


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: MASTER KUSH'3/ NORTHERN LIGHTS'/ PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS. 6 DAYS. 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 4 WKS. 6 DAYS. 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...= 7 WKS. 5 DAYS. 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

MK'~ 2' 10"
NL'~ 2'
PDS'~ 3'

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: A GOOD 2 1/2' CIRLCE NEEDED.

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 69/71*F ~ 37% rh.

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

GOLDEN GROW "GROW" (10-10-12) _1 floz. PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON_.

HYGROZYME _10ml. PER GALLON_.

CAL~MAG (2-0-0) _5ml. PER GALLON_. "MAINLY FOR THE PDS BUT WAS 
GIVEN TO ALL...!!!!

WORM CASTINGS _1 heeped tsp_. (CRUSHED TO POWDER) SPRINKLED IN
TRANSPLANT HOLES.

COMMENTS...: THE GIRLS ARE RUNNING GREAT... ALITTLE BIG, BUT WERE STILL ON SHCEDUAL.
I WAS USING THE EPSOM SALT FOR THE PDS' AND HER MAGNESIUM DEFICIENCY BUT HAVE 
FOUND THE (BOTANICARE CAL~MAG plus) REALLY DOES THE JOB BETTER OF TAKING CARE OF HER
NEEDS FOR THIS. HAS REALLY MADE HER COME AROUND AND STOP THE OLDER FAN LEAF FROM
DROPING AND YELLOWING OUT. SEEING THAT IT WAS GIVEN TO THE OTHIER GIRLS ASWELL, 
I HAVE BEEN WATCHING THEM AND THEY SEEM TO LIKE IT ASWELL...!!!

THE GIRLS HAVE ONLY BEEN WATERED ONCE SINCE THERE TRANS, AS I WONT THE ROOTS TO 
HAVE TO SEARCH AND GROW A BIT FOR THERE WATER... AS YOU CAN SEE IN THE PIC'S 
BELOW THE PLAN IS WORKING...! AFTER THE _4 GALLONS_ AT TRANS' THE GIRLS WERE WATERED 
_2 GALLONS EA._ OF THE _GOLDEN GROW, HYGROZYME AND CAL~MAG'_ (STAYING ONTOP OF THE PDS', 
BUT ALL RECIEVED) IN THE DOSES LISTED ABOVE. THIS WAS _11 DAYS_ BETWEEN WATERINGS. 

THE GIRLS WILL BE PUT ON A 5-7 DAY WATERING SCHEDUAL. THERE
HAS BEEN NO DRAINAGE OFF 
THE GROW SIDE TODATE. SEEING WERE THE GIRLS ARE NOW, THEIR NEXT WATERING WILL HAVE 
TO HAVE SOME DRAINAGE... TO KEEP THE SOIL RUNNING HEALTHY.


OK, LETS GET ON TO THE _20th. OF MARCH_...!!! OUR GROW ROOM.

























THE GIRLS ARE DOING GREAT, NOT SO MUCH AS A LEAF OUTA PLACE... THE PDS' AND MK'/3 HAVE 
HIT THE TAKING OFF STAGE, THE NL' IS TIGHT AND LANGING BEHIND. I CAN SEE SHE IS JUST 
GETTING READY TO HIT THAT STAGE AND DO ALITTLE CATCH UP, IF THE OTHIERS WILL LET HER.... 
THEY BOTH SEEM VERY HAPPY STEALING THE SPOT LIGHT FROM THE
NL'...!!!

WELLLLLLLLLLLLL, WERE ALL CAUGHT UP... BAKED SILLY... AND ITS 
SATURDAY, "LIKE THAT MATTERS"

HOPE ALL ARE WELL AND THE SAME....!!!


DB.~TLB!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Mar 22, 2009)

Do you have a written lesson plan? VV


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 22, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> Do you have a written lesson plan? VV


And a syllabus?kiss-assA syllayellowbus?


----------



## marijaneindeed (Mar 22, 2009)

i have the same fan you have next to tha door in tha pic when you first posted this lol.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 22, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> Do you have a written lesson plan? VV


I DONT, I WAS THINKING THE JOURNAL WAS
THAT...??? ONE COULD BE PUT TOGETHIER WITH ALITTLE 
WORK...



shnkrmn said:


> And a syllabus?kiss-assA syllayellowbus?


ETHIER IM BAKED OR YOUR BAKED...
ITS PROBABLE THAT WERE BOTH....

SYLLAYELLOWBUS= ???

WE DO HAVE THE TLB'
THE LITTLE BUS. AND THERE ARE
HUNDREDS OF US...! TO MANY BUS PIC'S
AND PEOPLE ABOARD TO EVEN THINK
OF TRYING TO COUNT US...!!!



marijaneindeed said:


> i have the same fan you have next to tha door in tha pic when you first posted this lol.


YA! LOST HERE...! 
PLEASE STAY AND PLAY...


=============================

I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON THIS, IF
ANY CAN SEE ANYTHING MISSED PLEASE
ADD,,,, THE LIST IS ITEMIZED TO MY
PERSONAL GROW...,



COST PER RUN...
________________


*NOT COUNTING... (AS IF THE ROOM IS JUST SITTING WAITING TO GO,
POTS AND ALL. "A BLANK SLATE...!")

- EQUIPMENT NEEDED
- WATER
- ELECTRIC
- LABOR
- BEANS/CLONES

________________

*COUNTING... 

+ SOIL=

+ GROW NUTES=
+ HYGROZYME=
+ WORM CAST.=
+ CAL~MAG.=

+ BLOOM NUTES=
+ BAT GUANO=
+ APPLEJUICE=
+ MOLASSES=
________________

*FINAL COSTS...

GROW SIDE...:

BLOOM SIDE...:

HARVESTED...:

PER OZ. COSTS...:

________________


DB.~TLB!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 22, 2009)

I GUESS I WILL ROLL IN AND KEEP YA! UPDATED....!
THIS GOING WITH THE GROW SIDE UPDATE ABOVE.

ON OUR LAST UPDATE, WE WERE AT THE _13-14th. OF MARCH_. MOVING
ON TO THE _15th_.... HERE IS SOME SHOTS OF THE GIRLS.














HERE _2 DAYS_ LATER ON THE _17th. OF MARCH_... EVERYTHING IS TAKING
OFF I FEEL LIKE THE GIRLS ARE GOING TO GROW THROUGH THE RACK, 
SO WE WILL BE RESETTING THE ROOM AND TAKING THAT OUT...!!!




















ROLLING ONTO THE _20th. OF MARCH_ AND _BIO'_ TIME....


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...:  LEMON SKUNK' (A/B) "GREENHOUSE SEEDS"

WKS./ DAYS TO "GERM."...: 2 DYS. GERM'. (2 DAYS TO BREAK SURFACE.)
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 3 WKS./ 6 DAYS.
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...= 4 WKS./ 1 DYS. (STARTING @ GERM. DATE) 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

LS'~ A/B. 8" (BOTH KEEP SWITCHING BETWEEN THE PURTY ONE!)

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: 6"+ EASY. (FILLING THE TOP OF THERE POTS.)

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 68-71*F/ 40rh. (CONSTANT)

LIGHTING...: 1000W MH WITH REFLECTOR.

DISTANCE FROM LIGHT...: APPROX. 3' TO 3 1/2' (DIAGNAL, NO WERE NEAR THE
REFLECTORS REACH...!!!)

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

FULL STRENGTH:

GOLDEN GROW "GROW" 1fl.oz PER GALLON PARTS A/B/C 
HYGROZYME 10ml PER GALLON

COMMENTS...: THE TWINS ARE GOING FOR IT AND DOINT GREAT. THEY BOTH WERE WATERED WITH
THE ABOVE MIX AT THE _1/2 GALLON EA_. UNTILL DRAINAGE... (THEY BOTH JUST SHARED THE SAME GALLON) 
IT WAS ALSO _6 DAYS_ FROM THERE TRANS' AND LAST WATERING.

THE TWINS ALSO HAVE HAD THERE FIRST LEAF, AND BOTTOM TWO BRANCHES REMOVED 
TO AID IN ME TAKING CARE OF THEM, AND A LITTLE CLEAN UP YOU COULD SAY....!!!


HERE WE HAVE THE GROW SIDE, WITH THE RACK REMOVED AND SOME
SHOTS OF THE GIRLS...




















WELL THAT BRINGS US UP TODATE...!
ON THE GROW SIDE... NOW ITS HURRY UP AND WAIT TIME...!!! 


DB.~TLB!


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 22, 2009)

DIRTBAG said:


> ... NOW ITS HURRY UP AND WAIT TIME...!!!


My favourite saying! 

Your girls are coming along nicely, Dirtbag. Are you gonna crop or top the younger ones at some point? 

The ones in 20gals are nice. What do you expect to get per potted gallon of soil?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

hmmmm this grow looks familiar


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 22, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> My favourite saying!
> 
> Your girls are coming along nicely, Dirtbag. Are you gonna crop or top the younger ones at some point?
> 
> The ones in 20gals are nice. What do you expect to get per potted gallon of soil?


STILL REALLY GIVING IT SOME THOUGHT.
I PROB' WILL RUN IT LIKE I ALWAYS DO
AND TOP THEM, LOLLYPOP THE CRAP OUTA THEM. AND THEN RUN
THE BLOOD THROUGH THE BLOOM AND
SEE WHAT WE GET...

ON THE SECOND PART... THERE 14 GAL
RUBBER MAIDS AND I CAN PULL FROM
A QP TO 5 ZIPS PER TREE...!

THE LITTLE GIRLS RUNNING IN BLOOM
SHOULD PUT OUT ABOUT 2 ZIPS A PIECE
AND THERE ONLY IN YOUR AVG' 6" POTS.

THANKS FOR COMMING OVER. HOPE YOU
ARE ENJOYING THE RIDE...!!!





LoudBlunts said:


> hmmmm this grow looks familiar


IS IT GAY THAT I TEARED WHEN I SEEN
THAT NAME ON THE HOME PAGE AS THE
LAST POSTER....??? 

A CERTAIN BUNNY TELLS ME THAT A BOY
HAS BEEN SEEN HANGING AROUND YOUR
PLACE... POOPPING AND MAKING ALOT
OF NOISE...

"IS THIS TRUE....DADDY...???"



UPRIGHT WALKER...

I MISS OUR DAILY'S... "MR BLUNTS"

SO, SPILL IT... ALL ABOUT YOUR BOY...!!!




DB.~TLB!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 22, 2009)

yes a new edition

and even newer grow equipment


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 23, 2009)

So, were could one go to see such sights...?!?!?!

Been a while mister...!!!


Db.~tlb!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 23, 2009)

i dont know...dont currently have a running journal.

thought about joining icmag and posting there. at least until the co-op comes back


----------



## DWR (Mar 23, 2009)

nice plants !


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Mar 23, 2009)

ya girls look beautiful my dude 4 real!


----------



## mykul916 (Mar 24, 2009)

just went thru the whole thread......WOW.



youre a hell of a grower man...good job.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 24, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i dont know...dont currently have a running journal.
> 
> thought about joining icmag and posting there. at least until the co-op comes back


 ARE YOU CROP BLOCKING ME...???

YOU STILL GO IN CHAT...???
Q' IS SENDING ME A LINK PROB' HAVE
IT IN EMAIL NOW...



DWR said:


> nice plants !


HEY STRANGER... DAMN THIS IS LIKE
"OG" WEEK..!!!

"NICE PLANTS"...??? SHHHHHH, LETS 
HOLD THE HIGHJACK TO A MINIMUM 
PLEASE...LOL!"

DO YOU REMEBER WHO THIS IS...???

I MISS YOUR KITTY WITH THE HEADPHONES.... 

GUNNA HAVE TO HUNT MR. WEST AND
CHEETA DOWN IF THERE STILL RUNNING
JOURNALS... PURTY SURE MR. WEST IS...!!!
SEEN CHEE AWHILE BACK ASWELL...



mykul916 said:


> just went thru the whole thread......WOW.
> 
> youre a hell of a grower man...good job.


 
AND I SEE WE HAVE SOME NEW FACES...
VICTIMS.... "CALL THEM WHAT YOU WILL"


PUFF PUFF GIVE.... YA BETTER GET A FIRE
SUIT FOR THIS RIDE BROTHER.... 


NICE TO SEE EVERYONE, WERE PROB' LOOKING AT
A BLOOM UPDATE FOR THE NEXT TRIP...!!!



AS ALWAYS AND FOREVER

HUGS AND DRUGS....




DB.~TLB!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

DIRTBAG said:


> ARE YOU CROP BLOCKING ME...???
> 
> YOU STILL GO IN CHAT...???
> Q' IS SENDING ME A LINK PROB' HAVE
> ...


o quit yer bitchin criplet!!!

you KNOW where i be at. if you'd stop acting a stranger and always hanging with those looney lying ass crazy folk over there, you would know (but anywho we aint gonna get on that) 

its all love even though you left me hanging with my thanksgiving gift 

i was gonna save the porn for ya. its nothing even cooking yet. but you did miss it though, i pulled ALL the goodies for this one and prolly gonna buy more goodies

 (clickable)
*
and hell DB, i even started doing a show in YOUR honour! The DB window peeping show!!! *

lollipopped. no yellow in here buddy!

(clickable)

if you act right, i might even let you see them in the red light special!!!!

32 white russians & i got some powerplant and some super skunk in the corner of the tent too


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

and PUT THE DAMN LOTION UP!

the show aint even started yet!



hope all is well, love ya man! (no homo)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hhahahahh no homo ... I thought that was a jersey thing


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 24, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> o quit yer bitchin criplet!!!
> 
> you KNOW where i be at. if you'd stop acting a stranger and always hanging with those looney lying ass crazy folk over there,
> 
> ...


OMG... I DONT THINK I
HAVE EVER HAD THE CHANCE TO SEE
IT SOO..... NICE...!!!

HIGHJACK ANYTIME REALLY.




LoudBlunts said:


> and PUT THE DAMN LOTION UP!
> 
> the show aint even started yet!
> 
> ...


 DID I LEAVE THE WEBCAM
ON AGAIN...HEHEHEHEHE!



winkdogg420 said:


> Hhahahahh no homo ... I thought that was a jersey thing


*NO HOMO...???*

*SO, IM NOT GETTING THE REACH AROUND..*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL i figured you'd get a kick outta it


and who do you think told me where to find you? MrsMcG told me that you said to say hi the next time she came on the chat, so i just went and found you  all so i could just bug ya 

and btw, i was just pulling your leg about hanging wit the loonies. its all good i know the number 1 goal is to overgrow (no matter who the surrounding crowd)

so i wont/dont fault you as long as its in the name of Overgrowing!!!

take care bud


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 25, 2009)

World wide most famous,,,Db,,hehehehe.Now where do I send that swing 

Oh hey can I germ some clones too??? I been save'in them for a while also so if ya could Mr Tree man show me how to grem them,,,hehehehehehehehe

Way to funny,sorry the fish made me do it 
Thanks fer looking at the girls,,,, all is well,all is well


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 27, 2009)

WE LEFT OFF LAST ON THE _20th. OF MARCH_...
LETS JUMP _4 DAYS_ TO THE _24th OF MARCH_.

HERE WE HAVE SOME SHOTS OF THE GROW SIDE WERE THE GIRLS
ARE AT. SOME RESET WAS NEEDED AS A LOCAL NEW NETWORK MEMBER
WILL HAVE THE GROW ONLINE IN A WK... SOME CLONES WERE DONE FOR 
HIM, IS WHY THE RESET...


OUR GROW SIDE.














HERE ARE THE GIRLS FOR THAT DAY.... _24th. MARCH._




















NEXT WE MOVE ON TO THE _BIO'. 27th OF MARCH_...


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...:  LEMON SKUNK' (A/B) "GREENHOUSE SEEDS"

WKS./ DAYS TO "GERM."...: 2 DYS. GERM'. (2 DAYS TO BREAK SURFACE.)
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 4 WKS./ 4 DAYS.
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...= 4 WKS./ 6 DYS. (STARTING @ GERM. DATE) 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

LS'~ A/B. 14" (WAS 8" FOR LAST UPDATE!!!)

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: 1'+ EASY. 

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 68-71*F/ 39rh. (CONSTANT)

LIGHTING...: 1000W MH WITH REFLECTOR.

DISTANCE FROM LIGHT...: APPROX. 3' (DIAGNAL, NO WERE NEAR THE
REFLECTORS REACH...!!!)

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

FULL STRENGTH:

GOLDEN GROW "GROW" _1fl.oz PER GALLON PARTS A/B/C _
HYGROZYME _10ml PER GALLON_

COMMENTS...: THE TWINS ARE EXPLODING, THEY HAVE BEEN WATERED AGAIN
WITH THE ABOVE MIX @ A HALF GALLON EA. UNTILL DRAINAGE...
THEY WERE WATERED ON THE _24th._ (JUDGEMENT CALL SEEING THERE POTS
FELT A BIT LIGHT) THEY WERE WATERED BEFORE THAT, ON THE _18th._ (SAME REASON!)
BEFORE THAT THEIR DATE OF TRANSPLANT BEING ON THE _12th._ AS WE LOOK
AT THE CALANDER WE CAN SEE THE DOSE OF WATER INCREASE FROM THE _12th_
TO _18th_, AND ALSO THEIR PATTERN START TO FORM ON THE CALANDER...
THE DOSE OF WATER WILL REMAIN THE SAME BUT THE GIRLS WILL START TO
ASK FOR MORE, WORKING THEMSELVES UPTO EVERY _2 TO 3 _DAYS....! A TOUCH
PAST THIS POINT IS WHEN THEY SHOULD BE GOING INTO BLOOM... OR _ONE_ SHOULD
BE DOING A TRANSPLANT TO A BIGGER POT...!!! MINE SHOULD BE IN *BLOOM* BY
THAT POINT...! 


A SHOT OF THE CALANDER SO YOU CAN SEE THE PATTERN.








AND THE TWINS TODAY _MARCH 27th_....!!!














WELL THERE IS THE LITTLE'ENS RUNNING IN GROW....
THOUGHT I WOULD SEND YA A LITTLE BLIP, WITH THE GROW
SIDE CUMMING UP TO FOLLOW NEXT...!!!


DB.~TLB!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey db your fancy updates are almost caught up to real time!! Good news i had a friend go out to seattle while there they visited canade and got me a pack of double bubble from v.i.s.c. bubblegum x burmese not bad for an airport pick-up!!


----------



## growforgood904 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Dirtbag!! i have to commend you for your dedication to your grow!! your very well planned out grow is something i will always turn to for questions about my grow!!!!


----------



## growforgood904 (Mar 27, 2009)

And my mom told me not to turn out like them other dirtbags!! she must not have known!!!! she wld even like ur shit!!! i sub and will def keep checking in on ya if u dont mind!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just asked my mom db she definatly gives you the gold star for "neatest homework" and another for being a good class leader "but only a bad,bad man would have a name like that" direct quote from mom.


----------



## Kruzty (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmmmm  I need me a veg light.Fishin trip for hire.Payment cost:m/h light hehehe.Db the movin has been working pretty good.Girls dont seem to mind and have really picked up steam.Quite the pain in the ass but hey,fellas got to do what a fellas got to do.
We're now on round two of the DB clonin method.Dam white widow where getting so thich ya couldn't see thru them so we did some trimmin and clone'in.Man that strain is WAY diffrent then my other girls.

We also got to smoke some of me first buds today . Did some trimm'in the other day of some lower branches and lordy, hehe pass the cookies and hoho's hehe. Still tasted green as hell but about put me lips on the floor...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 27, 2009)

can you give me a summary of all your strains


and what you like best?

far as taste wise

and potency wise


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 27, 2009)

What's up dude nice grow journal. I'm gonna be following this one cause I have a feminized Lemon Skunk seed coming and this would be a nice reference. Happy growing


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 28, 2009)

YOU GUYS TOLD YOUR MOTHERS ON ME...!!! 

ARE WE IN TROUBLE...???

DB' THROWS THE J' UNDER THE CHAIR AND ROLLS OVER THE TOP OF IT...

OH, WAIT THIS IS A CANNAIBIS FORUM...!!!



DB' RE~LITES...


PUFF PUFF GIVE TO YOUR MUTHAAAA!


HAVE YA TOLD HER DIRTBAG IS IN A WHEELY CHAIR...

AND DOES SHE TELL YA, "WHY CANT YA
KEEP YOUR ROOM CLEAN MORE LIKE...


DIRTBAG...??? HEHEHEHEHE!!!


TRY AND KEEP UP WILL YA...!!!


NEXT POST CUMMING NOW...!!!


DB.~TLB!



"HIGH MOM'S"


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 28, 2009)

GOOD MORNING ALL, HAPPY WEEKEND...

WARNING....!!! *"WE GOT A LONG ONE ROLL 2..."*


HAVE WE ALL BEEN WORKING AND PLAYING WELL WITH OTHIERS...???

*WELL HAVE YOU...*








*DB' HITS THE RADIO.....*

PRIMUS "LACQUER HEAD"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjBFb9rj-Zs

TOOL "STINKFIST"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07pLGIgyfjw&feature=related









WE LEFT OFF LAST ON THE _20th. OF MARCH_...
LETS WARP FORWARD TO THE _24th. OF MARCH_...!


HERE IS OUR _GROW SIDE_ ON THAT DAY.




















WE HAVE A NEW LOCAL MEMBER COMING ON LINE IN ABOUT A WEEK...
AFTER SEEING THE GROWTH ON THE PDS', AND CHECKING THE CALANDER
DATES _(WITCH WE WILL GET TO LATER IN POST)_ WE RESET THE _GROW _FOR 
SOME CLONING.














HERE IS THE TOP OF THE PDS' WE'LL BE TAKING HER THREE 
BIGGEST TOPS...








*OK, RANT TIME....!!!* AFTER CHECKING THE CALANDER DATES AND
CHECKING THE SYNC' OF THE *BLOOM* -V- THE _GROW_ I HAVE CUM TO 
REALIZE DB' IS GOING TO GET HIS ASS KICKED FOR ANOTHIER 3 
MONTHS...!!! THE *BLOOM* SIDE NOW RAN FOR _13 wks_. IN GROW. TO RUN
THEM TO RIPE OF _10 wks_. WILL PUT THE GROW GOING NOW AT _12 wks_. 
IN...!!! *(CRAP, DAMIT...!!!)* ANOTHIER HUGH RUN OF TREES. THEY WILL BE 
A BIT SHORTER, BUT NOT MUTCH....*!!! * 

I KNOW NOW I TOOK THE _CLONES_ FOR THAT RUN _2 wks_. TO EARLY... 
WILL NOT TAKE CLONES _OFF_ THIS RUN FOR THE NEXT TREES TILL A COUPLE DAYS 
TOPS, BEFORE THE _CHANGE OVER DAY_.... THIS WAY THE GROW SIDE WILL JUST BE 
HITTING THE LARGER TUBS AT THE _4 wk_. MARK OF *BLOOM*... WHEN *BLOOM* IS 
RIPE DONE AND OUT, ROOM CLEAN THIS WILL PUT THAT GROW SIDE AT _6 wks_. IN THE 
LARGE TUBS ONLY...!!!

THE BENCH MARK FOR ME IS THE CABINETS IN THE ROOM, IF THE GIRLS
HIT THAT ABOUT THE TIME I GO TO *BLOOM*, THE GROWTH THAT HAPPENS 
IN THE FIRST _2 wks_. PUTS THE GIRLS RIGHT AT THE PERFECT HEIGHT FOR ME...


HERE IS A SHOT OF THAT... THE GIRLS *"TODAY"* ARE AN INCH ATLEAST
UP OVER THE CABINET BOTTOM...!!!








*RANT OVER...* LETS GET BACK TO _CLONING_, I SEE ALOT OF QUESTIONS 
STILL ABOUT IT SO IT NEVER HURTS FOR A REFESHER...!!!

WE GOT THE ROOM RESET AND THE WATER TEMP'ING OUT...(75*F SEED
PAD) LETS GET OUT ARE NEXT SET UP FOR CLONING...

EVERYTHING IS _STERILE_, WE GOT OUR ROCKWOOL CUBES AND LITTLE ICE 
CREAM CUPS. I HAVE FOUND ALITTLE MASKING TAPE WILL KEEP THE 
TOPS OF THE WOOL' NICE AND CLEAN...





*







ALRIGHT, LETS MAKE UP SOME CLONE CUPS...





*










*







WE GET THOSE MADE UP AND SET TO _TEMP'_ ASWELL....!!!








OUR NEXT STEP I MAKE UP _1/4 stregth_ NUTES WITH HYGROZYME AND 
WATER EVERTHING DOWN UNTILL WE GET SOME DRAINAGE... WHILE IM 
WAITING I SET UP FOR OUR NEXT STEP WITCH IS TO CLONE...





*







ONCE THE DRAINAGE HAS STOPPED, WE SET THE POTS AGAIN ON THE
PAD TO _TEMP'_ OUT SOME...








WHILE WE WAIT, I SCOPE THE PLANTS FOR WERE IM GOING TO CUT... I 
HAVE DONE THIS ACOUPLE TIMES NOW... (MEASURE TWICE CUT ONCE)














I HAVE ALSO SEEN ALOT OF QUESTIONS ABOUT WERE TO CUT AND HOW.... 
NOW IM NOT SAYING I KNOW ANYTHING BUT IN THE _8 yrs_. IV'E 
BEEN GROWING THIS IS WHAT IV'E SEEN....!!!







IN THE PICTURE ABOVE I WILL CUT THE RED LINES...!!! IF TOPPING 
OR TREEING OUT LETS CALL IT... _"HERES WHAT I DO..."_


LOOKING AT _BRANCH COUNT AND OR GIRLS HEIGHT_ SHE WILL BE TOPPED
OR CUT FOR CLONING LIKE WERE DOING TODAY... HERE IS A SHOT OF
THE PDS' WHERE SHE WAS TOPPED. HER BRANCH COUNT WAS _15_. SO
WE DID A BACK CUT AT THE TOP BRANCH MAKING A _45* "V"_ ABOUT A _GOOD _
_HALF INCH_ ABOVE THE TOP BRANCH THAT WAS AN INCH LONG AT
THE TIME... _(SHOWN RED IN PICTURE)_








IF I WOULD HAVE CUT THE BLACK LINE, SHE WOULD HAVE ABSORBED THE
CUT IN TIME AND KEPT GROWING TALL AND NOT PUT THE EFFORT INTO 
WHAT I LEFT HER. BEING THE OTHIER _15_ BRANCHES.... 

HERE IS A SHOT OF THE RESULTS....







YOU CAN SEE IN THE SHOT ABOVE WERE SHE HAVE CHOSEN TO PUT ALOT
OF EFFORT INTO THE TOP _6-7 BRANCHES_, NOW THESE ARE THE ONES
THAT ARE OUT GROWING THE REST OF EVERYTHING ELSE, SO IT IS THEM 
THAT WILL BE TOPPED AGAIN... TO KEEP THE GIRL TAMED SEEING I
HAVE WEEKS TO RECOVER WAITING ON *BLOOM*....!!!


*WOW, TRY AND SPIT THAT OUTA YOUR BRAIN....*


BACK TO THE _CLONE_... WE TAKE THAT CUT SHOWN IN THE FIRST PIC'....
BACK CUT ON THE PLANT ITSELF AS SHOWN, LOPP OFF ALL THE LARGER
FAN LEAF... AS THE LITTLE'EN CANT SUPPORT ITS NEEDS FOR WATER OR
WEIGHT....!!! LAY THE CUT DOWN ON THE OP' TABLE... CUT HER AT A
NICE CLEAN 45* AND DIP FOR "13" SECONDS...!!!




















DO THE _OTHIER 2 TOPS_ OF THE PDS' JUST THE SAME AND GET'EM ALL
TUCKED IN...













THE LEAF MARKED ABOVE WAS JUST A LITTLE BIG AND WAS 
REMOVED SOON AFTER.


HERE IS THE TOP OF THE PDS' AFTER THE CLONE ATTACK....!!!








_THE CLONES 24 hrs. LATER..._














THIS IS GOING TO BE A LONG TRIP...!!! "YOU MAY WANT TO ROLL
ANOTHIER" WITH THAT BEING THE _24th. OF MARCH_, AFTER GETTING PIST
AND CHECKING THE CALANDER. I KNEW I NEEDED TO JUST TAKE THE ASS
BEATING AND THAT IS WAS ALSO TIME TO KEEP THEM TAMED AND
CLEANED UP... TWO DAYS LATER ON THE _26th. OF MARCH_, WE ROLL 
INTO THE GROW SIDE CUTTERS IN HAND....!!!


FIRST VICTIM... NORTHERN LIGHTS'.













SHE DID NOT NEED ANY SMALLER BRANCHES REMOVED, SO THE LARGER
FAN'S AND A LOLLYPOPPING...!














NEXT UP IS THE PINEAPPLE DOG SHT'.













ALOT OF HER LOWER LIMBS WERE REMOVED AND A BIT OF THE BIGGER
FAN'S...!!! ALONG WITH THE LOLLYPOP ACTION...














FINALE VICTIM... MASTER KUSH/3. *"ONE WORD FOR HER...*
*HUGH,CRAZY,BITCH!!!"*













SHE HAD SOME LOLLYPOPPING, NOT REALLY ANY LEAF REMOVED... SOME
LOWER SMALLER BRACHES WERE CLEARED OUT...














OK, WITH ALL THE CHOIRS DONE I GUESS ITS _BIO'_ TIME...!!!

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: MASTER KUSH'3/ NORTHERN LIGHTS'/
PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: 2 WKS. 6 DAYS. 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 5 WKS. 4 DAYS. 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...= 8 WKS. 3 DAYS. 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

MK'~ 3' 3"
NL'~ 2' 4"
PDS'~ 3' 2" (CUT SHORT DUE TO CLONES NEEDED)

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: A GOOD 3' TO 4' CIRLCE NEEDED.

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 69/71*F ~ 39% rh.

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

GOLDEN GROW "GROW" (10-10-12) _1 floz. PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON._

HYGROZYME _10ml. PER GALLON._

CAL~MAG (2-0-0) _5ml. PER GALLON._ "MAINLY FOR THE PDS BUT WAS 
GIVEN TO ALL...!!!!

COMMENTS...: AFTER THE TRIM THE GIRLS DID NOT EVEN KNOW I WAS
THERE... NEW GROWTH WAS SEEN THE NEXT MORNING...!!! THE GIRLS
WERE WATERED WITH THE ABOVE MIX AT _3 GALLONS EACH_, WITH NO
DRAINAGE PRESENT TODATE, GIRLS SHOWING NO TOXIC SIGNS. I AM
HAPPY TO SAY NOT ONE YELLOW OLDER FAN ON THE *PDS'*, BY THIS
POINT IN ALL OF HER SISTERS GROWS I WAS FITING IT TRYING TO
BREAK HER CODE... WELL I GOT HER DOWN. THE GIRLS WATERING
SCHEDUAL I SEE IS STEPPING UP AS WE GET CLOSER TO THE *BLOOM *
SIDE... 

THEY STILL HAVE ABOUT _4 wks_. TO RUN ON THIS END UNTILL THE
*BLOOM* IS READY AND CLEARED OUT...!!!


OK, HERE ARE THE SHOTS TO GO WITH THE _BIO'_.... THE ROOM ALL
CLEAN AND PUT BACK TOGETHIER...




















I SHOULDN'T HAVE TO DO ANYTHING TO THIS SIDE UNTILL I _CLONE_ RIGHT
BEFORE _CHANGE OVER_...! CLEANED AND READY TO FOCUS ON THE
*BLOOM* ROOM...!








THANKS AGIAN FOR RIDING *THE LITTLE BUS'*... WATCH YUR STEP AND
DONT FORGET TO TIP THE WAITRESS...!!!


HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks for yet another fact filled look into the center ring ! you have truly inspired me to really start taking better records .. now that im going micro (more like mini) i think the extra attention to detail should really pay off! with the clone method above are you at 100% sucess? cloning will be key to get the perpetual system flowing smoothly..it almost looks like they just keep growing with no down time,that would be great! and another thing momma winkdogg was on my ass when she saw how neat and tidy your setup was and found out you are in the chair! so i swept up a bit 
around the old room great update db i learn somthin new in almost every one


winkdogg


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 30, 2009)

THOUGHT THIS WOULD BE A GOOD DAY TO BRING IN DA PORN...!!!
_MONDAYS ALWAYS SEEM TO SUCK_. SO, LETS MAKE THEM 

PORN~MOANDAYS, "SHOW AND TELL...!!!"








*GET US A LITTLE SOMETHING TO LISTEN TO.*

MARILYN MANSON "SWEET DREAMS"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdf1Q5__uvg

ALICE IN CHAINS "MAN IN THE BOX"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFWkPVHKwCY

LED ZEPPELIN "KASHMIR"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRpJg1StvFw


ALL RIGHTY THEN... WITH THE RADIO BLARING I MADE MY WAY INTO THE
*BLOOM* SIDE FOR SOME SHOTS...!!!

WE CAN START THIS ONE OFF WITH THE _BIO'._ OUR LAST VISIT WAS THE
_17th. OF MARCH._ AND WERE SITTING AT TODAY BEING THE _*30th.*_

OUR _BIO'_...


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *BLACKBERRY WIDOW'/ NORTHERN LIGHTS'/ **PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *6 WKS. 5 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *19 WKS. 5 DYS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

*BBW'~ 5'/ 3"
NL'~ 5'/ 6"
PDS'~ 5'/ 4"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A GOOD 5' AREA FOR SPACE AND TURNING.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 

*LIGHTS ON~ 65/68*F / 57rh.
LIGHTS OFF~ 62/64*F / 57rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM" (7-19-14) @ 1floz. OF PARTS (A/B/C) PER GALLON*

*HYGORZYME @ LABEL 10ml. PER GALLON.
*
*APPLEJUICE @ 1/4cup. PER GALLON. (100% JUICE NO SUGERS ADDED!)*

*MOLASSES @ 1tsp. PER GALLON. (GRANNY'S ORG. NO SULFATES)
*
*BAT GUANO (0.5-12-0.2) @ 1tbls PER GALLON. (ONLY GIVEN IN WKS*
*3th **AND 6th ON TOP OF THEIR NUTES AND HYGRO' IN TEA FORM)
*
COMMENTS...: *GIRLS ARE DOING GREAT, SEEM TO BE RIGHT ON TIME*
*AND ARE LOOKING LIKE THERE STARTING TO FILL OUT AND GET *
*HEAVY...!!! *

*HAVE BEEN CHANGING UP THERE WATERING WITH THE APPLE AND*
*MOLASSES, THEY DID GET THERE DOSE OF THE BAT GUANO TEA ABOUT*
*THE 5 1/2 WK. MARK TRYING TO STAY THE COARSE FOR DELIVERY*
*OF THE GUANO FOR THE 6th. WK. SCHEDUAL...!!!*

*I WALKED INTO THE ROOMS THIS MORN. TO A GIANT WIFF' OF THE*
*PDS's MAN DOES THAT GIRL MAKE YOUR MOUTH WATER...!!! AND*
*SHE JUST PACKS THE TRICH'S ON LIKE YOU WILL SEE...*

*THE GIRLS WATERING SCHEDUAL IS ABOUT EVERY 5-7 DAYS.*
*WHEN I FEEL LIKE HAVING THE ARSE KICKED..!!!*


*WELL ENOUGH OF THAT. ITS "......" TIME...!!!*


"STRAP IN AND WERE OFF......"


I CANT GET A HOLE ROOM SHOT... THEIR JUST TOO BIG.
SO, A LOOK FROM ACROSS THE ROOM AT THE GIRLS...!!!


FIRST UP... *BLACKBERRY WIDOW.*












































NEXT IN THE *NORHTERN LIGHTS*...












































LAST OF THE MONSTERS IN THE ROOM IS THE *PINEAPPLE DOG SHT*.
SHE GREETS YOU AS YOU CUM IN THE ROOM...!!!
























































NEXT UP IN THE ROOM ARE THE LITTLE EXPERIMENTALS IM RUNNING
TO TORCH... AND SEE HOW FAR THE *PDS'* CAN BE PUSHED... SAME
WITH THE* MK'* CUMMING UP...!!!

OUR BIO'.


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'/ PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *3 WKS. 5 DAYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *6 WKS. 4 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *12 WKS. 2 DAYS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

*MK'/3~ 2'/ 10"
PDS'~ 2'/ 4"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A GOOD 2'+ CIRCLE NEEDED PER*.

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

*LIGHTS ON~ 65/68*F / 57rh.
LIGHTS OFF~ 62/64*F / 57rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: (SAME AS ABOVE.)

*GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM" (7-19-14) @ 1floz. OF PARTS (A/B/C) PER GALLON*

*HYGORZYME @ LABEL *_*10ml. PER GALLON.
*_

*APPLEJUICE @ 1/4cup. PER GALLON. (100% JUICE NO SUGERS ADDED!)*

*MOLASSES @ 1tsp. PER GALLON. (GRANNY'S ORG. NO SULFATES)
*

*BAT GUANO (0.5-12-0.2) @ 1tbls PER GALLON. (ONLY GIVEN IN WKS*
*3th AND 6th ON TOP OF THEIR NUTES AND HYGRO' IN TEA FORM)
*


COMMENTS...: *THE LITTLE GIRLS ARE RUNNING GOOD, I HAVE BURNT*
*THEM ALITTLE BUT IT WAS EXPECTED...! THE RECOVERY HAS BEEN SLOW*
*BECAUSE I HAVE STILL BEEN RUNNING THEM HOTT...!!! BUT, THEIR PUTTING*
*OUT JUST LIKE DADDY WANTS...!!!*

*THEIR WATERING SCHEDUAL HAS BEEN RUNNING ABOUT EVERY 3-4 DAYS.*
*THEY ARE WATERED WITH A 1/2 GALLON EACH, UNTILL DRAINAGE.*

*OK, AGAIN ENOUGH OF THAT LETS GET TO THE*
*PORN...!!!*

FIRST UP IS THE *MASTER KUSH.*






































LAST IN THE ROOM AND NOT LEAST FORSURE...!!!
*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.* "LITTLEN"












































FREE YOUR MIND AND YOUR ASS WILL FOLLOW....








WELL THERE IS THE *BLOOM* SIDE, IT JUST GETS BETTER FROM HERE...!!!


ONE LUV'~ 

HUGS AND DRUGS....!!!


DB.~TLB!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 30, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> thanks for yet another fact filled look into the center ring ! you have truly inspired me to really start taking better records .. now that im going micro (more like mini) i think the extra attention to detail should really pay off! with the clone method above are you at 100% sucess? cloning will be key to get the perpetual system flowing smoothly..it almost looks like they just keep growing with no down time,that would be great! and another thing momma winkdogg was on my ass when she saw how neat and tidy your setup was and found out you are in the chair! so i swept up a bit
> around the old room great update db i learn somthin new in almost every one
> 
> 
> winkdogg


YES AM AT 100% ON THIS AND ALL CLONE
METHODS USED HERE...!!!

ANY HELP, COACHING JUST HIT A BROTHER
UP... KRUTZY IS RUNNING IT NOW
FROM SCRATCH...!!! 

ANYTIME BROTHER MAN...

HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE PORN

ABOVE...!!!

WATCH YOUR HEAD...

"NOT THAT ONE PERV."


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 30, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> can you give me a summary of all your strains
> 
> 
> and what you like best?
> ...


ya forgot about me DB?

and btw, nice sweet porn!!!!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 30, 2009)

As soon as the mothers are up and healthy i will let you know when the cloning begins and i will check out krusty while we go!!!






dirtbag said:


> yes am at 100% on this and all clone
> methods used here...!!!
> 
> Any help, coaching just hit a brother
> ...


----------



## DIRTBAG (Mar 30, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> ya forgot about me DB?
> 
> and btw, nice sweet porn!!!!


DID NOT...!!! 

THATS A TALL ORDER NOW LB'...

HERE IS MY ON HAND LIST OF BEANS NOW.


PARADISE SEED.

ICE CREAM


BIG BUDDHA SEED.

BLUE CHEESE


GREEN HOUSE SEED.

CHEESE
TRAIN WRECK
WHITE RHINO
LEMON SKUNK
GREAT WHT SHARK
BIG BANG
SUPER SILVER HAZE
HAWAIIAN SNOW


G~13 LABS SEED.

POWER SKUNK
THAI SUPER SKUNK
NORTHERN LIGHTS
DURBAN POISON


SKUNK HOUSE SEED.

70S VINTAGE HAZE
HUSTLAS WIDOW 
ODYSSEY
ROMULUS
LR2 X BC MANGO
BLACK WIDOW
BLACK VELVET
BLUE MYSTIC
BC MANGO
FREEBEE MIX **


DUTCH PASSION.

BLUEBERRY



SO, MANY TO CHOOSE FROM, AM JUST
GETTING STARTED... ABOVE IS IN MY
PERSONAL IN HOUSE COLLECTION...~!!!

SITTING ON 230 BEANS EASY WITH 30 
STRAINS "AND COUNTING..."


DIRTBAG BEEN BUSY BROTHER.
IM LIKE MY OWN SEED BANK NOW, ALL
HAVE BEEN RESEARCHED BY MYSELF AND
OUR EMAIL...!!! FOR THE QUILITIES 
THAT IV'E BEEN LOOKING FOR...!!!

MOSTLY INDI' IF NOT FULL!
SKUNK, PINE, OR EXOTIC FLAVOR
TREE CAPABLE...

IM AT 100% WITH THE GERMINATION
AND GROWING FROM SEED TODATE...!!!

STOCK ON HAND DRIED...

NORTHERN LIGHTS "YOU KNOW HER"
PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.
MASTER KUSH
ROMULUS
BLUEBERRY
AK~47
BLACKBERRY WIDOW

LISTED IN OUCH FACTOR...!!! 



DB.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 30, 2009)

Holy hell i would be brain dead if i ever got my stash up that much...i get burnt just having 3-4 different strains around ... Between that and new and fun smoking implaments ive got my hands full  i will have a few more strains in the med cabinet soon enough...great list db !! Lots of work goes into having a fully documented collection like that great job you deserve the fruits of your labor and i know your enjoying them!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 30, 2009)

i meant of the current run.

we all know yer a strain whore. btw, nice seed bank


-from one strain whore to another peace bro!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

oh yea p.s.

you said to hijack any time.... so i guess you want updates is what that means.... well i finally cleaned up the mother and daughter chamber of the cab...i just left it so after sexing in it...but heres a little something.

not as clean as i want it yet (want to make a pvc stand or some plastic container (preferrably white and easy to keep clean) for the fan)



you already know the drill, custom ebb and flow...i can keep 4-8 bonsai mothers (you see 7 now) mothers are in small solo cup filled with canna coco.... i use coco croutons to line the 'flood tray' aka my hydroton replacement

plan on putting a shelf to the upper left for the daughters. mini aero and/or fogger tub...and i also seen some cool battery operated4"-12" floro lights at walmart imma get for the clones...and that will be about it for the mother side (yes i panda'd the whole cab too, even the flowering side...of course with the exception to the power and ventilation chamber)

hope ya like...ill have some bud porn for ya soon, dont sweat keep ya lotion handy bro

and what the hell...ill throw in the other mothers as well..... yes, those are the same blue cups you see a long time ago.... same. check out my stalks. i just pruned them WAY back...some where getting outta hand big time! they all are eating my prop rack


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 31, 2009)

i got a couple of those small flouros for camping ...they are great but they suck down batteries make sure you get a/c adapters for them.. with two sets of rechargables you could do it but it would be alot of work...





LoudBlunts said:


> oh yea p.s.
> 
> you said to hijack any time.... so i guess you want updates is what that means.... well i finally cleaned up the mother and daughter chamber of the cab...i just left it so after sexing in it...but heres a little something.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks winkdogg...

imma take your advice. i think i will be golden as they will only be for a few clones (i can get roots in 3-5 days with my diy aero i built...im sure my mini me wont disappoint me either...so thas only a few hours of operation...or something like that...lol). its a SOG cab with a every 2 week harvest schedule...pulling 4-6 clones from each mother (different strains of course) every week or so to replace each tray in the cab that gets harvested every 2 weeks (4 flood tray system...each 4 different res nute ratio)


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 31, 2009)

thats pretty much what im doing but im going micro and using soil here is the box im working on now




LoudBlunts said:


> Thanks winkdogg...
> 
> imma take your advice. i think i will be golden as they will only be for a few clones. its a SOG cab with a every 2 week harvest schedule...pulling 4-6 clones from each mother every week or so to replace each tray in the cab that gets harvested every 2 weeks (4 flood tray system...each 4 different res nute ratio)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

yea im going micro too

its basically al b. fuct's idea stuffed into a cab. that i built from scratch. DB knows what im talking about.


----------



## winkdogg420 (Mar 31, 2009)

yup but i follow another guy from the other forums...DRBUDGREENGENES i found his thread and fell in love with the growing style!! he is an old head who was a big time commercial grower in the 80's and now shrunk all that cash crop knowledge into a small package for very efficent growing!! guys are pulling 2+ grams per watt from what ive read!!!!!thats pretty good in my opinion ,for micro its amazing

here is a link i found that got me interested
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=69713&pp=15


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

already know about him


----------



## InDippers (Apr 2, 2009)

Awesome journal bro... ViciuosVic told me to stop!!! Thanks for Sharing
InD.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 2, 2009)

WHEN WE LEFT OFF LAST WE WERE AT THE _27TH OF MARCH_ FOR THESE
LITTLE'ENS...

THE NEXT DAY FOR THE _28th_. I STARTED RUNNING NUMBERS AND 
CHECKING DATES...!!!

HERE IS A SHOT OF THE GIRLS ON THAT DATE...














HERE WE HAVE THE _GROW SIDE_ ON THE _29th_. THE GIRLS DID NEED
WATERING AS EXPECTED, MOVING THERE WATERING SCHEDUAL TO
EVERY 4 DAYS...

OUR _GROW SIDE_... *EVERYTHING WONT QUIT GOING UP*, AND I HAVE
A FEW WEEKS TO RUN THEM...!!!








HERE THE GIRLS WERE PULLED AND WATERED... _TILL DRAINAGE_.




















OUR _CALANDER_ SHOT... YOU CAN SEE WERE THE GIRLS WERE WATERED
AS PERDICTED... YOU CAN ALSO SEE THE CLOSE OUT OF _MARCH_, AND
THE OPENING OF _APRIL_...!!! IT IS HERE THAT THE DATES OF RUNNING
START TO HIT THE BRAIN...!!!














SO, AS NOT TO HAVE A _3' TO 4' GIRL_ GOING INTO *BLOOM* IN A 6" POT
MAKING A WATERING NIGHTMARE FOR ME...

HERE'S WHAT WERE GOING TO DO...!!!


FIRST VICTIM...!

*LS'A.*














TAKING HER TOP OUT...!!!








AND REMOVAL OF ALL LARGER FAN LEAF...








*LS'A*... READY FOR THE NEXT _THREE WEEKS TO GO IN GROW_...














*LS' B*... RECIEVED THE SAME TREATMENT BUT FOR _GRINS AND GIGGLES_
HER TOP CUT WAS STRAIGHT ACROSS...!!! ALSO SOME STRAGLY 
LOOKING LOWER BRANCHES WERE REMOVED... 

TO CAMPARE THE TWO, THE *LS'A* IS THE BETTER LOOKING TIGHTER 
GIRL...!!!


SECOND VICTIM...*LS'B.*






































THE GIRLS ARE PUT BACK ON THEIR PERCH...














HERE IS THE GROW SIDE ON THE _31st_. ALSO OUR CLOSING SHOT
WITH _BIO'_....!!!








PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *LEMON SKUNK' (A/B)* "GREENHOUSE SEEDS"

WKS./ DAYS TO "GERM."...: *2 DYS. GERM'.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *5 WKS./ 3 DAYS.* (2 DAYS TO BREAK SURFACE.)
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...= *5 WKS./ 5 DYS.* (STARTING @ GERM. DATE) 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

*LS'~ A/B. 13"* (LAST UPDATE 14", MAJOR GROW BACK AFTER TOPPING)

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *1'+ EASY*. 

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: *68-71*F/ 40rh.* (CONSTANT)

LIGHTING...: *1000W MH WITH REFLECTOR.*

DISTANCE FROM LIGHT...: *APPROX. 3'* (DIAGNAL, NO WERE NEAR THE
REFLECTORS REACH...!!!)

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*GOLDEN GROW "GROW" 1fl.oz PER GALLON PARTS A/B/C *

*HYGROZYME 10ml PER GALLON*

*CAL/MAG+ 5ml PER GALLON*

COMMENTS...: *THE GIRLS DID MOVE THEIR WATERING UP... AFTER*
*LOOKING AT THE CALANDER I KNEW I HAD TO TOP TO MAKE THE RUN.*
*SEEING THAT I ONLY WONT THE NEW BLOOD, THE CUTTING DONE WILL*
*GIVE ME THIS CLONE FROM EACH AND STILL ABLE ME TO RUN THEM*
*THROUGH THE BLOOM TO SEE WHAT THE BUDS ARE GOING TO BE LIKE...*
*IT IS STILL GOING TO TAKE A COUPLE CLONES OFF HER TO CHECK TO*
*SEE IF SHE MAY HAVE THE PRODUCTION NEEDED... IF NOT SHE WILL*
*BE LET GO HERE REAL SOON... THE MASTER KUSH GOT LUCKY IN MAKING*
*IT TO THE BIG TIME GIRLS...!!!*

WELL THAT CLOSES OUT THE MONTH OF _MARCH_, AND WERE ONTO BIGGER
AND BETTER THINGS FOR *APRIL*...!!!


HUGS AND DRUGS...


DB.~TLB!


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 2, 2009)

is that a fine piece of french art you have the ls's on...i knew french art had its place but underneath dirty pots seems like some type of ulterior motive ...subliminally making us all hate froggy paintings

actual translation of rug: from beauty comes love


i get bored alot


----------



## southern homegrower (Apr 7, 2009)

looking good as allways


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 8, 2009)

WHEN WE LEFT OFF LAST ON THE GROW SIDE....!!!
THE _24th. OF MARCH_.

LETS JUMP FOUR DAYS LATER TO THE _28th. OF MARCH_.
OUR _GROW SIDE_ PDS' IS RECOVERING FROM THE CLONNING NICELY...




















HERE IS THE PDS' BRANCH THAT WAS CLONED OFF OF. SHE HAS TURNED
ONE BRANCH INTO 4-5 HEAVY LIMBS NOW.








IN THIS SHOT YOU CAN SEE THE FIRST TOPPING CUT... SHE WENT WITH
THE TOP 4-5 BRANCHES TO BEEF UP ON... THEN THE CLONES AS YOU CAN
SEE IN THE TOP, CLOSER CUT IN VIEW. FROM THAT CUT SHE HAS
CHOSEN AGAIN ANOTHIER 4-5 BRANCHES FROM THAT CUT TO BEEF UP 
ON.








MOVING ON NOW TO THE _31st. OF MARCH_. I KEEP BUMPING THE LIGHT
UP TO FIND THE NEXT MORNING THE GIRLS HAVE GROWN TO IT...!!!




















SEEING WE HAVE CLOSED THE MONTH OUT, HERE IS SOME CALANDER 
SHOTS OF THE END OF _MARCH_ AND THE OPENNING OF *APRIL*...!!!














ROLLING ONTO THE _5th. OF APRIL_ NOW... STILL BUMPING THE LIGHT
UP EVERY FEW DAYS. DO HAVE A COUPLE LIGHT BURNS ON SOME LEAF.




















YOU CAN SEE THE FURTHER RECOVERY OF THE PDS'... SHE HAS NOT
EVEN SLOWED ONE DAY...!!!














ROLLING UP ON TODAY AND OUR _BIO'... APRIL 8th_.
THE GROW SIDE WAS ROTATED COUNTER CLOCKWISE... I HAVE
MARKED THE PIC'S SO ONE KNOWS WITCH GIRL IS WITCH. FOR THOSE
KEEPING TRACK...!!!

OUR _BIO'_...

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'3/ NORTHERN LIGHTS'/
PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'
*
WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS. 6 DAYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *7 WKS. 3 DAYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...= *10 WKS. 2 DAYS.* 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

*MK'~ 4' 4"
NL'~ 3' 1"
PDS'~ 3' 6"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A GOOD 3' TO 4' CIRLCE NEEDED.
*
ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: *69/73*F ~ 37% rh.
*
WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*GOLDEN GROW "GROW" (10-10-12) 1 floz. PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.

HYGROZYME 10ml. PER GALLON.
*
COMMENTS...: *THE GIRLS ARE JUST TAKING OFF LIKE CRAZY... THE NL'*
*SEEMS TO BE RUNNING SLOW THIS TERM...??? THE MK' AND PDS'*
*BOTH **ARE TAKING OFF AND THERE IS NO SLOWING THEM DOWN... IT*
*IS THEM **THAT KEEP MAKING ME MOVE THE LIGHT UP. CHECKING THE*
*CALANDER **CHANGE OVER AND HARVEST ARE LOOMING, PROB'*
*STARTING THIS SAT. **SOMEMORE TOUCH UP TRIMMING AND CLEAN UP*
*WILL BE DONE ON **THESE GIRLS BEFORE THEIR MOVE TO THE BLOOM*
*SIDE. THE GIRLS ARE BEING WATERED ABOUT EVERY 5-6 DAYS *
*WITH 3 GALLONS EACH. (NO DRAINAGE TO DATE!!!)*


OK, SOME SHOTS OF THE _GROW SIDE_... LIKE STATED EVERYTHING HAS
BEEN MOVED COUNTER CLOCKWISE TO MOVE THE LARGER GIRLS OUT
FROM UNDER THE SHELF THEY KEEP TRYING TO PUSH UP...!!!


























WELL THERE IS THE _GROW SIDE_, THE *BLOOM PORN* CUMMING AT
YOU NEXT....!!!


OFF TO THE RACES... 


DB.~TLB!


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 9, 2009)

Holy Dirtbag! Nice update. Made my morning tea very enjoyable. In fact, I think I'll wake and bake in your honor!kiss-ass


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 9, 2009)

WAKE AND BAKE.... ON THIS...!!!







*ITS TIME TO PLAY...!!!*








ALITTLE MUSIC TO LOAD BY....

VELVET REVOLVER "SLITHER"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vewm5l-i-yw

RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE "BOMBTRACK"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu1wAP2Baco


*LETS GET THIS STARTED....!!!*


_BIO'_ TIME...

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *BLACKBERRY WIDOW'/ NORTHERN LIGHTS'/ **PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *8 WKS. 1 DAY.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *21 WKS. 1 DAY.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

*BBW'~ 5'/ 3"*
*NL'~ 5'/ 6"*
*PDS'~ 5'/ 4"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A GOOD 5' AREA FOR SPACE AND TURNING.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 

*LIGHTS ON~ 65/71*F / 50rh.*
*LIGHTS OFF~ 62/65*F / 50rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*PER GALLON #'S*
*
GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM" (7-19-14) @ 1floz. OF PARTS (A/B/C) 
*
*HYGORZYME @ LABEL 10ml. PER GALLON.*

*APPLEJUICE @ 1/4cup. (100% NO SUGER ADDED) *

*MOLASSES @ 1tsp. (GRANNY'S ORG' "NO SULFATES")*

*BAT GUANO (0.5-12-0.2) @ 1tbls (WKS. 3 AND 6 ONLY. AS TEA')*

COMMENTS...: *GIRLS ARE ALMOST THERE.... THEY ARE STARTING TO*
*TIP AND LAY OVER A BIT DUE TO WEIGHT. I WOULD LIKE TO POINT*
*OUT THAT THE MIXES ABOVE WERE NOT EVER GIVEN AT THE SAME*
*TIMES. ONE WATERING WOULD BE NUTES, HYGRO' AND APPLE JUICE.*
*THE NEXT WATERING WOULD BE THAT OF NUTES, HYGRO' AND *
*MOLASSES. THE THIRD WATERING WOULD BE JUST NUTES AND HYGRO'*
*DOING THIS AS NOT TO LOAD THE GIRLS UP...!!! ON WEEKS 3 AND 6*
*A BAT GUANO TEA WATERING ONTOP OF THE NUTES AND HYGRO'...*
*THE FOLLOWING WATERING WOULD BE BACK TO THE APPLE AND OR*
*MOLASSES...*

*SEEING THE GIRLS ARE IN THEIR 8th. WEEK WE HAVE STARTED THEIR*
*PLAIN WATERING FLUSHINGS... WITCH IS NOTHING SPECIAL JUST*
*PLAIN WATER WITH NOTHING ADDED, THE WATER IS TEMP'ED TO THE*
*ROOM AS NOT TO SHOCK THE GIRLS...!!!*

*WELL ENOUGH OF THE BLAH, BLAH, BLAH....*
*LETS GET TO THE PORN....!!!*

FIRST UP IN THE ROOM IN *BLACKBERRY WIDOW'*
































TO HER RIGHT WE HAVE THE *NORTHERN LIGHTS'*


















































ACROSS THE ROOM FROM THESE TWO IS THE *PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'* 
TAKING UP ALL OF HER SPACE AND THEN SOME...!!! 






































WITH THE TREES DONE, LETS MOVE ON TO THE LITTLE'ENS RUNNING.
THEIR _BIO'..._

_*SINCE THEIR GOING DOWN FIRST....*_

*RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE "KILLING IN THE NAME"*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fkuOAY-S6OY&NR=1

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'/ PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *3 WKS. 5 DAYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *8 WKS. *

TOTAL LIFE...= *13 WKS. 5 DAYS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

*MK'/3~ 2'/ 10"*
*PDS'~ 2'/ 4"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A GOOD 2'+ CIRCLE NEEDED PER.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

*LIGHTS ON~ 65/71*F / 50rh.*
*LIGHTS OFF~ 62/65*F / 50rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: (SAME AS ABOVE.)

*PER GALLON #'S*

*GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM" (7-19-14) @ 1floz. OF PARTS (A/B/C) *

*HYGORZYME @ LABEL 10ml.*


*APPLEJUICE @ 1/4cup. *

*MOLASSES @ 1tsp. *


*BAT GUANO (0.5-12-0.2) @ 1tbls ** (ONLY GIVEN IN WKS **3 AND 6)*

COMMENTS...: *THE LITTLE'ENS BEING THE EXPERIMENTAL ONES,*
*HAVE DONE PURTY GOOD. THEY WERE BURNT ABOUT HALF WAY *
*THROUGH THERE RUN. LEARNING THAT THEY NEED A LITTLE LESS*
*OF THE ADDITIVES AND A COUPLE MORE NUTE HYGRO' WATERINGS.*
*OTHIER THAN THAT THEY ARE GETTING FLUSHED ASWELL WITH*
*THE GIRLS ABOVE AND ARE A BIT AHEAD OF THE GIRLS ABOVE...!!!*
*HARVEST WILL START SATURDAY WITH THESE TWO. THEY WATERING*
*SCHEDUAL HAS REMAINED AT THE 3 TO 4 DAY MARK... THE PDS' DID*
*STOP TAKING UP WATER FOR THE END OF THAT BURN. NEEDING A*
*BIT MORE TO RECOVER...!!! ALL IS WELL AND CHANGE OVER IS GETTING*
*READY TO GO DOWN...*


*LETS GET TO THE PORN....!!!*


FIRST UP IS THE *MASTER KUSH'/3*







































AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST... MINIME~ *PINEAPPLE DOG SHT'.*


















































WELCOME TO THE *JUNGLE... *HARVEST WILL START SATURDAY.
CLONNING THEN CHANGE OVER TO FOLLOW...!!!

*ONE LUV'*
*OVER GROW THE WORLD...*


DB.~TLB!


----------



## southern homegrower (Apr 9, 2009)

kick ass photos


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 10, 2009)

southern homegrower said:


> kick ass photos


i second that! they look great my dude i never thought i would want to smell "dog shit" until now lol


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 11, 2009)

Now gentlemen, in the interest of accuracy, I feel it necessary to point out it is not the pictures that are kick ass ... it is the plants. VV


----------



## winkdogg420 (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you saying db doesnt take kick ass pictures ?? Thems fighting words db!! Hehehe


----------



## shnkrmn (Apr 13, 2009)

winkdogg420 said:


> Are you saying db doesnt take kick ass pictures ?? Thems fighting words db!! Hehehe


I agree. Db's mad skills extend to photography as well as dank production! I mean, c'mon! This IS the Pornfolio, after all!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 14, 2009)

Great work DB  Where are the finger flash pics? Those were cool shots


----------



## growforgood904 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok Db I know u said harvest last saturday. and i am anxiously waiting on some good quality porn!!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 17, 2009)

Soo.. you need a bigger little bus eh. VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 21, 2009)

WOOOOO WEEEEEE..... THAT TOOK FOREVER....!!!


HARVEST REPORT~!













*GOT ME ARSE KICKED... "I HATE TREES...* "













GET SOME *TUNES *GOING.... 

*CYPRESS HILL "PUPPET MASTER"*

*ROB ZOMBIE "LIVING DEAD GIRL"*


OK, HARVEST STARTED _APRIL 11TH_. LETS JUMP TO THE FIRST
GIRL DOWNED AND THEIR_ BIO'_...

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'/ PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *3 WKS. 5 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *8 WKS. 3 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *14 WKS. 1 DAY.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

*MK'/ 2' 10"*
*PDS'/ 2' 5"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *A GOOD 2' CIRCLE NEEDED.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

*ON~ 69-70*F / 47rh.*
*OFF~ 64-65*F / 47rh. *

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...:

*GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM" (7-19-14) @ 1floz. OF PARTS (A/B/C) PER GALLON*

*HYGORZYME @ LABEL 10ml. PER GALLON.*

*APPLEJUICE @ 1/4cup. PER GALLON. (100% JUICE NO SUGERS ADDED!)*

*MOLASSES @ 1tsp. PER GALLON. (GRANNY'S ORG. NO SULFATES)*

*BAT GUANO (0.5-12-0.2) @ 1tsp. PER GALLON. (ONLY GIVEN IN WKS*
*3th **AND 6th ON TOP OF THEIR NUTES AND HYGRO' IN TEA FORM)*

COMMENTS...: *THE GIRLS RAN OK...! I DID BURN THE CRAP OUT THEM*
*AND NOT TAKE THE PROPER STEPS FOR RECOVERY...!!! WE ALSO HAD*
*A LIGHT PROBLEM WITCH WAS DISCOVERED BUT NOT DIAGNOSED*
*PROPERLY BY MYSELF.... ALL IS FIXED AND RUNNING FINE NOW*
*WE WILL CHAT ABOUT IT LATER ON... I DID MAKE THE NUG'S A BIT LITE. *
*BUT ALL IS NOT LOST... "FLAVOR AND HIGH ARE CRAZY, EACH GIRL IS **OFF *
*BY A ZIP DUE TO THE LIGHT...!!!*

HARVEST...: 

*MK/3~ 33g.*
*PDS~ 30g.*

*MK~*

*FLAVOR IS THAT OF PINESOL' "REALLY HEAVY" TO TAKE A LARGE HIT*
*THE FLAVOR DOESN'T LEAVE YOUR THROAT, AND ALMOST REMINDS *
*ME OF TAKING A SIP' OF THE PINESOL....!!!*

*THE HIGH IS IN YOUR HEAD AND KINDA "UP" STARTING ABOUT HALF*
*WAY THROUGH TAKING YOUR FIRST HIT... STONE LAST A GOOD *
*WHILE...*

*PDS~*

*HARD TO PUT A FINGER ON THIS ONE... FLAVOR IS SKUNK, SHT'...???*
*SMELL OF IT IS CRAZY FINE.. "SWEET" CAN EVEN MOVE THE PLANT*
*WITH OUT A FLAVOR EXPLOSION... SHE DOES CARRY "ALL" OF IT*
*TO THE DRIED GOODS.*

*HER HIGH IS VERY LONG LASTING AND MIND ERASING...!!!*
*ZONE OUTS FORSURE..."LOST TIME" KINDA SHT.*


*NOW FOR THE PORN.....!!!*

*MASTER KUSH/ 3rd. GENERATION*










































































*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT'.*






























































OK, THERE IS THE FIRST TWO LITTLE GIRLS DOWNED...!!!
MORE TO CUM, THE TREES ARE NEXT...

IN THE MORN....


ONE LUV'


DB.~TLB!


----------



## Boneman (Apr 21, 2009)

YES!!! Back to the finger flash pics 

Great job DB!!!


----------



## growforgood904 (Apr 21, 2009)

well done Dirtbag!!! such filth!!! freaking awesome!!!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks all... Getting back at it here...!!! All is dry, we have cloned and lollypopped along with
change over... Have pic's of all of it.

Quit a few "finger" pic's... Some that will blow the mind... They did mine... Ok' i was smoking it
at the time. But i got a few that are to die for...!!! Will post them very last...

Watch for chaffing'... Alot more to cum in the morning...!!!


Much luv.

Db.~tlb!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

*Hey DB.... good looking as usual.....*


----------



## mrhs (Apr 21, 2009)

i just read this whole thread and cant wait for more tyvm
HS


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 22, 2009)

*HARVEST REPORT.... CONT.>*

GOOD MORNING ALL. 

ALITTLE SOMETHING TO LISTEN TO...

SOUNDGARDEN "BLOW UP THE OUTSIDE WORLD"

TOOL "SOBER"

SYSTEM OF A DOWN "CHOP SUEY!"  < FOR THE HARDER CROWD...!!!




*BAM.........*

LETS JUMP RIGHT INTO THE _BIO'_.

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *NORTHERN LIGHTS'*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *8 WKS. 6 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *21 WKS. 6 DYS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: *5' 5"* 

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *4'+ EASY.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 

*ON~ 69-70*F/ 47rh.*
*OFF~ 64-65*F/ 47rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...:

*GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM" (7-19-14) @ 1floz. OF PARTS (A/B/C) 
*
*HYGORZYME @ LABEL 10ml. PER GALLON.

**APPLEJUICE @ 1/4cup. PER GALLON. (100% JUICE NO SUGERS*
*ADDED!)

MOLASSES @ 1tsp. PER GALLON. (GRANNY'S ORG. NO SULFATES)

BAT GUANO (0.5-12-0.2) @ 1tlbs. PER GALLON. (ONLY GIVEN IN WKS*
*3th AND 6th ON TOP OF THEIR NUTES AND HYGRO' IN TEA FORM)

* 
COMMENTS...: *EVERTHING RAN BETTER WITH THE BIG GIRLS THAN*
*THE LITTLE'ENS...!!! THE LIGHT PLAYING GAMES WAS STILL AN *
*ISSUE, CAUSEING A LITE HARVEST... STILL OK NUMBERS BUT THE *
*DAMN LIGHT CAN SUCK IT...!!!!!!!!*

*LESS OF A GROW TIME, WITCH IS MORE UNDER CONTROL NOW, *
*ALONG WITH MORE LOLLYPOPPING AND FAN LEAF REMOVEAL...*
*THE NL' THAT WAS JUST CHANGED OVER REFLECTS THIS AND WILL*
*BE SEEN SOON...!!!*

*WITH THE PROBLEMS SHE STILL TURNED OUT...!!! GOTTA LOVE *
*THE NORHTERN LIGHTS.*

HARVEST...:

*NL'~ 115g.*

*HER FLAVOR IS THAT OF DANK...??? KINDA HARD TO EXPLAIN HER.*
*OTHIERS MAYBE ABLE TO DESCRIBE HER BETTER. FOR SHE HAS*
*BEEN SHARED ALOT.*

*THE HIGH IS MIND BLOWING... IT WILL PUT ONE DOWN. ITS IS AND*
*HAS ALWAYS BEEN THE SERIOUS MEDS'. SHE ALWAYS SEEMS TO*
*PUT OUT EVEN ON THE RATTEST PLANT. "GOTTA LOVE THAT"...!!!*
*"COUCH LOCK" IS A GOOD TERM FOR HER.*


*ITS PORN TIME....!!!* 


*NORTHERN LIGHTS.*














HERE IM STILL HAVING FUN, AND HAVE ALREADY TRIMMED THE
LOWER 5 BRANCHES OFF THE GIRL...!!!








THE NEXT DAY I FINALY MADE IT TO THE TOP...














SOME KOLA' ACTION... "NOT ALL THAT WERE HUNG."
OR BOXED DRIED.












































DUH...~ PORN...!!!!


















































IN THE BOX DRY...


























CLOSE THIS GIRL OUT WITH THIS...!!!








CUMMING NEXT.... *BLACKBERRY WIDOW.*

*ROLL ANOTHIER WERE JUST GETTING STARTED...!!!*



DB.~TLB!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

*Prfect as usual DB.... good to see Da Babies are obeying you......*


----------



## boston george 54 (Apr 22, 2009)

great pics great bud as always

onr of the best threds on the fourm


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 22, 2009)

GOOD MORNING ALL..... AND THANX FOR THE COMP'...!!!

MO~ TUNES....

CYPRESS HILL "AINT GOIN OUT LIKE THAT"


LETS JUST _JUMP_ TO HER *BIO'*...!!!






PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *BLACKBERRY WIDOW'*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *9 WKS.*


TOTAL LIFE...= *22 WKS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: *5' 5"* 

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *4'+ EASY.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 

*ON~ 69-70*F/ 47rh.*
*OFF~ 64-65*F/ 47rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...:

*GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM" (7-19-14) @ 1floz. OF PARTS (A/B/C) *

*HYGORZYME @ LABEL 10ml. PER GALLON.*

*APPLEJUICE @ 1/4cup. PER GALLON. (100% JUICE NO SUGERS*
*ADDED!)*

*MOLASSES @ 1tsp. PER GALLON. (GRANNY'S ORG. NO SULFATES)*

*BAT GUANO (0.5-12-0.2) @ 1tlbs. PER GALLON. (ONLY GIVEN IN WKS*
*3rd AND 6th ON TOP OF THEIR NUTES AND HYGRO' IN TEA FORM)*


COMMENTS...: *THIS GIRL ALONG WILL ALL, HAD THE SAME ISSUES...*
*"THE LIGHT" OTHIER THAN THAT, SHE PUT OUT AND RAN GREAT.*

HARVEST...:

*BBW'.~ 105g.*

*HER FLAVOR IS STRONG LIKE A GOOD BLACKBERRY...!!! PLANT*
*REEKS OF **IT DURING BLOOM, AND THE BUDS CARRY IT INTO DRY, AND*
*SMOKE...*
*"VERY NICE FLAVOR" STRONG BERRY...!!! *

*HER HIGH IS A BIT LIGHTER, GREAT MOVIE OR SOCIAL EVENT HIGH...*
*LONG LASTING, MORE TO THE MIDDLE OF THE ROAD "BODY/HEAD"...*







*BLACKBERRY WIDOW.*


























ONE OF HER PHATTIES...!!!



























































LETS CLOSE HER CHAPTER OUT WITH THIS... "BOX SHOT"








PINEAPPLE DOG SHT'. NEXT....!!! 

GET A TOWEL....


DB.~TLB!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

*I just bitch slapped my plants for not looking like that.....*


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 22, 2009)

ITS NOW THAT DB' IS *DONE DONE...* HIS ASS HAS BEEN HANDED
TO HIM ON A PLATTER...!!!

*LETS BRING IN EVIL...!!!*








*TO ALL THE HARVEST TREE MONKEYS...!!!*
*POSTERS AND LURKERS ALIKE...*

*THROWS CD' LIKE A STAR...*

MARILYN MANSON "THE DOPE SHOW"

RAM JAM "BLACK BETTY"


OUR _BIO'._

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *PINEAPPLE DOG SHT'.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *9 WKS. 2 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...= *22 WKS. 2 DYS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: *5' 5"* 

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *6'+ EASY.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: 

*ON~ 69-70*F/ 47rh.*
*OFF~ 64-65*F/ 47rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...:

*GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM" (7-19-14) @ 1floz. OF PARTS (A/B/C) *

*HYGORZYME @ LABEL 10ml. PER GALLON.*

*APPLEJUICE @ 1/4cup. PER GALLON. (100% JUICE NO SUGERS*
*ADDED!)*

*MOLASSES @ 1tsp. PER GALLON. (GRANNY'S ORG. NO SULFATES)*

*BAT GUANO (0.5-12-0.2) @ 1tlbs. PER GALLON. (ONLY GIVEN IN WKS*
*3rd AND 6th ON TOP OF THEIR NUTES AND HYGRO' IN TEA FORM)*


COMMENTS...: *YES THIS PLANT HAD ALL THE SAME ISSUES ALONG*
*WITH THE OTHIERS BUT, SHE ALSO WAS WAY TO DAMN BIG...!!!*
*SHE IS SO SMELLY ON THE VINE, OFF THE VINE... AND SHE CARRYS*
*EVERY BIT OF IT TO THE DRY LINE OR BOX, AND THEN RIGHT INTO*
*HER SMOKE... "I THINK I LOVE HER"...!!!*

HARVEST...:

*PDS'.~ 120g.*

*FLAVOR IS THAT OF SWEET "SOMETHING" STRONG SKUNK AND PINE*
*UNDER TONES...!!! VERY STRONG FLAVOR AND SMELL.....*

*HIGH WILL MAKE YOU LOSE TRACK OF TIME... COUCH LOCK, AND *
*COMPLETE "ZONE" EFFECT FORSURE...!!! SEEMS TO LAST FOREVER.*
*THREE SMOKERS CANT HARDLY FINISH A BOWL... I DO SMOKE WITH*
*VERY LARGE BOWLS THOUGH...???*

*IT IS TIME MY CHILLRENS....*

*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT'.*
































MARILYN MANSON "SWEET DREAMS"

































*AND I LEAVE YOU SPENT...*

WITH OUR CLIMAX...!!!



























































ALLWAYS.... 

HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!


ONE LUV'


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 22, 2009)

*Yummy.............*


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 22, 2009)

wow lookin good as usual


----------



## Kruzty (Apr 24, 2009)

Yummy says it all. Think I have a crush on that pds girl. She sure is pretty,lol.I see me wieght is runnin right along with you so that makes me feel better.Me last c/c went 107g dry so right in the ball park. I've been gifted a blackberry/nl clone so we're gonna be runnin that strain thru the room here shortly.The c/c's turned out to be a great strain.Taste is outstanding and the under 60 day flower times is killer.
We're still working on runnin vertical with 2 600's both with cooltubes for bloom.Should blast the snot out of 4 plants and solve me lower bud issues.We lollipoped the next set going thur so we'll see what that does.The lst'in I did to the last c/c made it produce about a oz more then the one I didn't touch. We're still dialin it in over here but we've gotten a good start so far.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 25, 2009)

OK, LETS KEEP THIS GOING...!!!

GOT A FEW MORE PIC'S TO WRAP UP THE HARVEST, AND CHANGE 
OVER... CLONES TOO!

SHOWED THE PIC'S OF THE _HANGERS_. WHEN I GET SICK OF DOING THAT
I USE _BOXES_...

WAY EASIER THAN TRYING TO SPIN ALL THOSE BRANCHES AND TRIM
IN ALL THE NOOKS AND CRANNIES...

JUST TRIM THE FIRST BUD IN LINE AND POP ER' OFF INTO THE BOX,
WORKING YOUR WAY UP TO THE COLA'.




















HOW I DO IT... 
IN THE FIRST PIC' ABOVE THE CLOSEST BOX WOULD BE FOR LIMBS AND
OR BRANCHES..."HOLE"... THE NEXT BOX IN WOULD BE THE BRANCHES OR
LIMBS CUT INTO MANAGEABLE PEICES. THE NEXT BOX IN IS THE FAN
LEAF AND TRASH BOX. OUR NEXT BOX IN IS COOKIE TRIM AND OR HASH
TIME...!!! THE FINAL BOX IN LINE IS THE MANICURED BUDS, POPPED OFF
LIKE I EXPLAINED ABOVE...

THIS FINAL BOX IS DATED AND MARKED FOR STRAIN. IT IS FILLED TO
ONE LAYER FLAT, NO PIGGY BACKS. THIS BOX IS STACKED ALONG
WITH THE OTHIERS AND TURNED EVERYDAY...!!! "GENTLY" AFTER
FOUR TO FIVE DAYS, DEPENDING ON FEEL. IT IS WEIGHED AND PLACED
INTO MARKED GLASS JARS. WE SET 'ER IN THE DARK CLOSET WITH
THE LID OFF FOR A DAY OR SO, THEN ITS LID IS SECURED....

IF ITS A LARGE HARVEST... I WILL BURP THE JARS NOW AND AGAIN...
ABOUT ONCE A MONTH, AND ITS KINDA WHEN IM PICKING WHAT TO 
SMOKE ON...! "IT ALL WORKS OUT" THEY GET BURPED, AND A LUCKY JAR
GETS PICKED TO SMOKE ON...!!! "WERE ALL HAPPY"

SAME ACTIONS APPLY FOR THE LINE DRY ASWELL... ITS HUNG FOR
4 TO 5 DAYS, JARED AND PREP'ED IN THE SAME WAY...!!!


_*BLAH BLAH BLAH...*_ SORRY FOR THAT, BEN' GETTING QUESTIONS....!!!
ITS ALL GOOD.


I THINK THIS IS THE STOCK OFF OF THE *NL'*... IM GOING TO MAKE
A GIANT PEACE PIPE OUTA IT...!!!




















ON THE SUBJECT OF THE NL'... THIS IS ONE OF THE REASONS, I LIKE
TO LOLLYPOP THE SKIRTYS SO MUCH...!!!







BECAUSE SHE WAS SO LONG IN THE TOOTH... AND I DID NOT LOLLYPOP
AS MUCH AS I SHOULD HAVE... YOU GET THE SMALLER LOWER NO
LIGHT GETTING GROWTH... 

THE NL' GOING NOW HAS BEEN ADJUSTED FOR A BETTER RUN... A 
BIT SHORTER IN THE TOOTH, AND HAS BEEN LOLLYPOPPED. THOSE
PIC'S CUMMING SOON.


HERE WE HAVE THE LAST SHOTS OF THE GROW SIDE... EVERY BOX
I FILLED FOR TRIMMING I HAD TO GO BY THESE MONSTERS....!!!
"THEY WERE YELLING MEAN THINGS AT ME"...

























IN THE FIRST SHOT ABOVE, YOU CAN SEE WERE I SHOPPED IN SOME
MARKS ON THE CABINET... YOU CAN SEE WERE THE GIRLS ARE AND
WERE I WANT THEM...!!! "BIG ASS BITCHES"


A SHOT OF THE LEMON SKUNK... ITS THEM HONEST...!!! 







WE DID A CLONE AND KILL ON THE GIRLS. THIS WILL SPREAD THE
TIME OF PERPETUAL ON THEM OUT FOR ME ON THE CALANDER.


MORE TO CUM SO STAY TUNED....


DB.~TLB!


----------



## Earl (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like your ready to go fishing.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 25, 2009)

o0o0o0o0 a hemp fishing rod

sounds like a new business endeavor


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 26, 2009)

db you could take on minnesota fats wit that thing lol


----------



## Boneman (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm liking the fishing pole idea


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 28, 2009)

ALL RIGHTY THEN...

WITH HARVEST OVER, THE *BLM.* ROOM IS BROKEN DOWN CLEANED TOP TO BOTTOM AND RESET.

THIS ALSO GIVES US A GOOD LOOK AT THE ROOM ITSELF.

OUR *BLOOM SIDE*.














IM TRYING TO PEICE THE SHOTS TOGETHIER. HOPE IT WORKS.

IF I STEP INTO WHERE THE _WHITE BOARDS_ ARE IN THE SHOT
ABOVE AND LOOK ACROSS THE ROOM, THIS IS WHAT I SEE....
























NOW, ACROSS THE ROOM LOOKING BACK AT THE DOOR.


















HERE IS A SHOT OF THE DOOR FROM THE INSIDE. YOU CAN
SEE THE _VENT IN_ AND THE BAFFLE OF MYLAR USED TO DIRECT AIR FLOW
AND BLOCK ANY LIGHT THAT MAY TRY TO BLEED IN FROM GROW...!!!








A SHOT OF THE CLEANED GEAR, WAITING ON THE _GROW SIDE_.








IN THE SHOTS ABOVE I USED THE _PAINT_ TO AID IN TRYING TO GET
A BIGGER PICTURE OF THE ROOM, ALSO _MARKING OUT_ WHERE THE
GIRLS WILL BE GOING.


HERE IS A PIC' FROM ABOVE ON HOW THE ROOM WILL BE SET UP.








ON AVERAGE WITH THIS SET UP, I CAN PULL...

4-5 OZ'S PER TREE.
1-2 OZ'S PER LITTLE GIRL.

EVERY 8 WKS. PERPETUAL...!!!


LETS SEND THIS OFF AND KEEP ROLLING ON. OUR _GROW SIDE_
LOLLYPOP AND CLEAN CUMMING UP NEXT...


STAY TUNED.


DB.~TLB!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 28, 2009)

ROLL'EN ROLL'EN... 

GOOD AFTERNOON ALL.

LETS LAY A TIME LINE DOWN...

_17th._ - HARVEST FINISHED. (_6 DAYS, 5-7 hrs. A DAY CUTTING_.)

_17th. EVE' /18th_. - *BLOOM* ROOM BROKEN DOWN CLEANED AND RESET.

_19th_. - LOLLPOP *GROW* SIDE. (MARKED BRACHES FOR *CLONE*), PERFORMED CHANGE OVER. (_MOVED *GROW* TO *BLOOM*_), CLEANED AND RESET THE GROW SIDE TO EXCEPT CLONES, SET UP FOR CLONING, THEN CLONED...


NOW LETS COVER THE REST OF THAT TIME LINE WITH PIC'S.

*"YAAAAAAA!"*

OUR *GROW* SIDE ON THE _19th._ THESE SHOTS ARE A COUPLE DAYS
AFTER THE LAST ONES ABOVE.














*MASTER KUSH'/3* IS OUR FIRST VICTIM OF LOLLYPOP.














*THE LIGHTS DIMM, AND THERES A SLIGHT ODOR OF SULFUR IN **THE AIR...!*














THE SAME WAS DONE TO THE *PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*








ALSO THE *NORTHERN LIGHTS.*














*CHECK OUT THIS LEAF...!!!*
THERE IS ABOUT 5-7 GIANT FANS ON HER.








HERE WE HAVE THE *LEMON SKUNK FEM.'* RUNNING IN THE ROOM.
I WILL BE DOING A _CLONE AND KILL_ AND THESE GIRLS. TAKING
TWO TOPS FROM EACH AND THEN HANDING MINI~ME A SET OF
CLIPPERS, LETTING HIM HAVE HIS WAY WITH THESE TWO....!!!







MAN DID HE HAVE A BLAST...!!!

THERE DEAD NOW...LOL! "YA THINK!!!"


WHAT WAS DONE. I JUDGED EACH LIMB/BRANCH ONLY THE LARGEST
AND STROGEST MADE THE CUT. ALL OTHIERS WERE TRIMMED OFF.
IF THERE WAS ANY FAN LEAF THAT WAS CRAMMING CERTAIN AREAS
THAT TO WAS TRIMMED OFF. ONLY LEAVING THE GIRL THE BEST AND
WHAT I WANT HER TO BLOOM AND WORK ON. FROM HER FIRST TOPPING
TO THIS, ONLY THE BEST MADE IT THROUGH EACH CUTTING.


WITH THIS DOWN, WE MOVE ONTO THE RESET FOR CLONING ON THE
GROW SIDE.

ON A SIDE NOTE, THE *GROW* SIDE NOW CHANGED OVER HAS MOVED
FROM *PRUPLE* ON THE CALANDERS TO *BLACK*. MORE LATER ON THIS.
THE NEXT BIG TREES NOW CLONES WILL BE TAKING THE "THATS RIGHT
RED COLOR ON THE CALANDER"


PASS PASS GIVE... 


DB.~TLB!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 28, 2009)

OK, LETS FINISH THE _TIME LINE_...!

NICE LILL' STONER NAP, TO A WAKE AND BAKE FROM THAT...!!!

*"OH, LOOK IT'S STILL THE SAME DAY...."*


WHEN WE LEFT OFF, THE CHANGE OVER HAD GONE DOWN.
HERE IS SOME SHOTS OF THE *GROW* SIDE, GETTING READY FOR 
THE CLONES.

STILL ON THE _19th_.








ME LITTLE POTS WERE MADE UP, AND SOAKED WITH _1/4 NUTES_
_AND HYGRO' TILL DRAINAGE._








2 CLONES WERE TAKEN FROM EACH TREE, ALONG WITH 2 TOPS FROM
BOTH THE LEMON SKUNK A AND B.








OUR *GROW* SIDE, RESET AND GOING...!!!














IN THE PICTURE ABOVE I CAN ALREADY SEE _"LARGER"_ LEAF THAT
WILL HAVE TO BE REMOVED SO THE CLONES HAVE AN EASIER TIME...

COMMING FROM _HYDRO' CLONNING_ AND GOING TO THIS MORE OF A
_DRY RUNNING METHOD_, I HAVE LEARNED A LILL' TRICK. NOW IN THE
LARGER PLANTS WERE _NEVER_ SPOSE TO LET THEM STAND IN WATER...!!!
BUT WITH THESE, THERE IS _NO_ ROOTS IN THE BOTTOM, AND THEY
WONT ALOT OF WATER TO START IT SEEMS... SO, A FIX...







BY MORNING THE NEXT DAY THERE EMPTY. I FEEL I MAY GET _LESS WILT_
BY DOING THIS. I WILL DO THIS A COUPLE TIMES IN THE FIRST COUPLE
DAYS OF THERE LIFE. AFTER THAT ITS A WATERING TILL THE CUBE
SWELLS TWICE A DAY FOR A WEEK, THEN ONCE A DAY FOR THE WEEK
TO FOLLOW THEN THERE OUTA CLONE.

BY THE END OF THE SECOND WEEK IV'E USUALLY HIT THEM WITH FULL
STRENGTH NUTES, AS THEY ALWAYS SEEM TO BE ASKING FOR IT BY
THEN.

HERE ARE THE GIRLS THE NEXT DAY... SOME OF THE LARGER LEAF HAS
BEEN TRIMMED OFF.














TO DATE THE GIRLS ARE RUNNING FINE. STILL AT 100% CLONE SUCCESS.
THE _BB'S_ JUST PULLED OUTA THERE FIRST WEEK ON THE _27th_.


*AND WERE OFF TO THE RACES...!!!*

NEXT UP _CLOSE OUT_ ON THE END OF THE MONTH, AND THE COLOR
CHANGES ON THE CALANDER.


HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 29, 2009)

successful clonin is a great thing


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 29, 2009)

GOOD MORN. ALL.... _*"WAKEY BAKEY"...!!!*_

LETS START THIS UP WITH CLOSING OUT _APRIL_, AND GETTING _MAY_
STARTED UP.

OUR _APRIL_ CALANDER...








WITH THE HARVEST AND CHANGE OVER, _COLORS_ HAVE CHANGED.

*PURPLE* IN GROW WAS MOVED TO *BLACK* IN BLOOM.
RED IS NOW THE NEW GROW AND THE CLONES DONE.
ORANGE WAS AND IS STILL THE LEMON SKUNK AS WE DID A CLONE
AND KILL ON THOSE.

HOPE IM NOT MAKING CONFUSION...???


HERE WE HAVE THE CLEAN SLATE OF _MAY_, AND ITS MAKE UP...














OUR _BIO'S_ BEGIN. WHAT IS RUNNING NOW...!!!








PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'/4, NORTHERN LIGHTS, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *1 WK./ 3 DAYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...: *1 WK./ 3 DAYS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: *3" TO 4"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *3"*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: *72-78*F/ 30rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: *TO START THEM 1/4 STRENGTH SOAKING, TILL*
*DRAINAGE.*

*GOLDEN GROW "GROW"- 10-10-12*
*HYGROZYME. (BENEFICIAL)*
*RO/WATER STRAIGHT 6ph.*

COMMENTS...: *DIP-N-GRO WAS USED FOR THE CLONE JUICE. I HOLD*
*THE CUTS IN FOR 13 SECONDS...!!! AND I USE THERE 15X MARK ON*
*THE SUPPLIED CUP. **THE POTS ARE SOAKED TILL DRAINAGE, AND THE*
*GIRLS PLACED IN **THE **CUBES.*


*THE WATERING SCHEDUAL...: THEY ARE WATERED EVERYDAY TWO*
*TIMES **A DAY, USUALLY AT 6am. AND 6pm. UNTILL THIER CUBE*
*SWELLS WATER. **I USE JUST STRAIGHT PLAIN 6ph. WATER FOR THIS*
*WATERING. ON THE **GIRLS 3rd. DAY I, AGAIN MIX UP A 1/4 STRENGTH*
*BATCH ON SAID NUTES **AND WATER UNTILL DRAINAGE.*

IN SHORT.

START OFF WITH _1/4 STRENGTH._
WATER CUBES WITH PLAIN COUPLE TIMES A DAY.
ABOUT THE THIRD DAY IN, HIT THEM WITH THE _1/4 STRENGTH_ AGAIN.
A COUPLE MORE DAYS WITH PLAIN 6ph. RO/WATER.

ONCE WERE IN THE SECOND WK. I ONLY WATER ONCE A DAY WITH
_STRAIGHT 6ph. RO._

AT THE END OF THE SECOND WK. THEY GET WATERED WITH _FULL_
_STRENGTH 10-10-12, AND 10ml. OF THE HYGROZYME PER GALLON_....
UNTILL DRAINAGE.

BY NOW, CLONE IS OVER.... AND WERE TRANSPLANTING THEM TO THE
_6" BLACK POTS_, NOTHING BUT _FULL STRENGTH_ FROM HERE ON OUT FOR
THEM.

SORRY FOR ALL THE BLAH BLAH....!!!


NEXT COLOR ON THE CALANDER IN GROW...

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *LEMON SKUNK'/2 (A/B)* "GREENHOUSE SEEDS"

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *1 WK./ 3 DAYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...:
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...: *1 WK./ 3 DAYS.* 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: *3" TO 4"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *3"*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: *72-78*F/ 30rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: *SAME AS ABOVE.*

COMMENTS...: *THESE ARE THE CLONE AND KILL, WITCH PUTS THEM*
*IN THIER SECOND GENERATION FROM SEED. THE BEAN BEING THE*
*FRIST GENERATION.*


OUR GROW SIDE...!!!





















OK, ROLLING ONTO THE BLOOM SIDE NEXT...!!!


DB.~TLB!


----------



## lazy88 (Apr 29, 2009)

NIce grow..ur really going into detail on this one..
do you fimm your plants..just curious.that one on the left is really Y'd out on top..and they look really tallnlanky,is that just the strain?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes that is the strain a bit... And the tops outa a lemon skunk...

But, that is two clone cuts in one cube. There is a monster version of this
rolling right now if the bloom side on the master kush... She also can
be seen in the last update... She was two tops, one cube now and freeken monster...!!!


Db.

Always welcome here...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2009)

DB posting regular?


no way....that aint DB


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 29, 2009)

Finaly getting caught up around here... Gotta gett'em down sized. The work is killing me.

How is your grow doing...???


I need the link to the chat room....!!! Lb'


db.~tlb!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2009)

noooo i meant the way you type...lol


but looking good though.


my grow is going fine. 32 days flower. thanks for asking.

i havent been on the chat as my inet been acting stupid...but ill find and get you that link for the chat.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks lb'... Q' would prob' crap a monkey if i logged on...!!! Pc' "burped" here and i lost it.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Apr 30, 2009)

GOOD MORNING... 

WITH EVERYTHING ELSE COVERED, LETS START UP THE *BLOOM*
SIDE _BIO'S. REMEBER THIER OLD COLOR WAS PURPLE ON THE CALANDER._

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'/3, NORTHERN LIGHTS, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *1 WK. 4 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...: *16 WKS. 2 DYS.* 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

MK'/3... *4'- 8"*
NL'... *4'*
PDS'... *4'- 9"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *2' TO 4' OF SPACE NEEDED PER.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

LIGHTS ON...* 72*F/ 43rh.*
LIGHTS OFF... *65-68*F/ 43rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*CITY TAP' WATER. 8ph.*
*GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM"- 7/19/14*
*BIO BIZZ "FISH-MIX"- 2/0.2/6.6*
*HYGROZYME- 0/0/0 (BENEFICIAL)*

WATERING SCHEDUAL...: 

*3rd. DAY IN BLM. 4/21*

*BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.*
*HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.*

*4 GALLONS EA. "NO DRAINAGE, WAS RUNNING THEM DRY FOR*
*CHANGE OVER."*

-------------------------------------

*5 DAYS LATER. 4/26*

*BLOOM NUTES- "SAME AS ABOVE"*
*HYGROZYME- "SAME AS ABOVE"*
*FISH/MIX- 5ml. PER GALLON.*

*3 GALLONS EA. "1/4 GALLON OF DRAINAGE EA."*


COMMENTS...: *EVERTHING IS GOING GREAT. SEEING I WAS USING*
*HIGHER DOSES OF THE FISH/MIX LAST RUN THE GIRLS GOT A BIT*
*BUSHY **I FEEL. THIS RUN I WENT WITH THE STRAIGHT BLOOM FIRST*
*THEN **A TINY SHOT OF THE FISH. WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS THIS*
*TIME...!!! **OTHIER THAN THAT UNEVENTFUL. DID PERFORM A BETTER*
*CLEAN UP **AND LOLLYPOP ON THIS RUN... SO, WERE OFF TO THE*
*RACES.*


OUR *BLOOM* SIDE...








*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*







*NORTHERN LIGHTS.*







*MASTER KUSH/3.*








WHEN TAKING THE PIC'S I ALREADY SEE A BIT OF MAINTENANCE THAT
WILL NEED TO BE DONE ON THE *NL'*... NOT SO SERIOUS BECUASE IM
_VERTICAL_ IN THIS ROOM. BUT, IF I WAS_ HORIZONTAL_ THIS WOULD BE
ONE HELL OF A _LIGHT BLOCKADE_.




















IN THE LAST PHOTO YOU CAN SEE ALL THE GROWTH THAT WOULD BE
UNDER, IF I WERE _HORIZONTAL_. BEING _VERTICAL_, I STILL AM GOING TO
TRIM OUT THE LEAF THAT IS CAUSING ALL THE CRAMMING PROBLEMS.

THIS WILL NOT ONLY ALLOW BETTER AIR FLOW THROUGH THE PLANT,
BUT AGAIN BETTER LIGHT EXPOSURE...!!!


SINCE WE HAVE BEEN SHOWING THE FLOOR PLANS... HERE IS US TODAY.
THE *LEMON SKUNK* IS GOING TO RUN _2 WKS_. IN THE CLONE SET UP.
_2 WKS_. IN THE _6" BLACK POTS_, AND THEN MOVED OVER TO *BLOOM...*
THEY STILL HAVE ABOUT _3 WKS._ TO GO BEFORE THERE CHANGE OVER.














HERE A SHOT OF THE FLOOR. THE FAN BLOWS UNDER ALL, UP AGAIN
THE WALL, THEN BACK OVER THE TOP OF THE ROOM...!!!








WELL THIS BRINGS US CURRENT...

UPDATES AS THEY HAPPEN...


HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 30, 2009)

i cant help but admire how healthy they my dude very nice!


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (May 1, 2009)

Hey DB I like your bloom room. That 1000watt vertical HPS is the way to go for sure my man. Hey have you thought about mylar for the walls? I recently added some mylar to my room and the difference was amazing. I was thinking since you are going vertical it might help a bit. Anyways man you have inspired me to use large rubbermaid totes. Hopefully I cant get some monsters like you've got growing over there. Good luck happy growing....


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 5, 2009)

*HIGH...*








_LETS COVER SOME TURF...!!!_






*SOME TUNES TO ROLL BY...*

LIMP BIZKIT "BREAK STUFF"

KORN "FREAK ON A LEASH"


A LILL GIVE GIVE PASS... "BEEN ROLLING THEM BIG"






THE UN LIT ONE IS 3.0 grams THE LARGER ON THE END OVER 5 grams.
KUSHY AND I TRIED TO SMOKE THE HALF DONE ONE.














OK, *FLASH...*

OUR *GROW* SIDE CLONES A DAY OR SO BEFORE CHANGE OVER TO THE
SMALL 6" POTS.

_MAY 2nd._
































MOVING ON NOW TO _MAY 4th._ CHANGE OVER HAS TAKEN PLACE
AND ITS TIME FOR OUR *BIO' *ON THESE GIRLS...

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'/4, NORTHERN LIGHTS, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *1 DAY.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...: *2 WKS./ 1 DAY.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: *3" TO 4"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *3"*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: *72-80*F/ 30rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: *TO START, 1/4 STRENGTH NUTES SHOWN*
*BELLOW. POTS SOAKED TILL DRAINAGE, AND TEMP'ED. 75*F.*

*GIRLS WATERED EVERYDAY TILL CUBE SWELLS WATER, TWICE A DAY.*
*6A/6P...! WITH PLAIN 6ph. WATER. *

*ON THE 3rd. DAY IN, THEIR AGAIN, WATERED WITH 1/4 STRENGTH*
*FOR ONE OF THIER 6A/6P WATERINGS. **ON ABOUT THEIR 1st. WEEK*
*IN CLONE, THEY ARE WATERED ONLY ONCE **A DAY TILL CUBE *
*SWELLS...!*


*AS WE GET CLOSE TO THE END OF CLONE, THE 2 WEEK MARK... IF THE*
*GIRLS ARE TAKING OFF I WILL WATER THEM WITH FULL **STRENGTH*
*NUTES. **THIS BEING RIGHT BEFORE THEIR TRANSPLANT, **WITCH WILL*
*HAVE THEM **AT FULL STRENGTH ANYWAY...!!!*


*1/4 STRENGTH. (PER GALLON)*


*GOLDEN GROW "GROW"- 10-10-12/ .25 floz. OR 7.39 ml. PARTS A/B/C *
*HYGROZYME. (BENEFICIAL)/ 2.5 ml.*
*RO/WATER STRAIGHT 6ph. 75*F./ 1 gallon.*


*FULL STRENGTH. (PER GALLON)*


*GOLDEN GROW "GROW"- 10-10-12/ 1 floz. PARTS A/B/C *
*HYGROZYME. (BENEFICIAL)/ 10 ml.*
*TAP WATER 8ph. 75*F./ 1 gallon. NUTES ADJUST ph. TO 6.1*

COMMENTS...: *THE DAY I CLONED WE HAD THE BIG SPRING TEMP'*
*CHANGE. **OUTSIDE TEMPS WERE LOW 80's DURING THE DAYS BUT*
*STILL UPPER **30's AT NIGHT. TRYING TO DIAL IN THE ROOM FOR THIS *
*WAS A PAIN **AND NOT MUCH EFFORT WAS PUT INTO IT... THIS ALSO*
*CAUSED ME **CLONES TO BE SLOW STARTERS. OTHIER THAN THAT*
*ALL IS RUNNING GOOD, AND IM TOTALY ON MY TIMES NOW... WITH*
*SMALLER TREES CUMMING...!!! THESE GIRLS WILL NOW BE ON*
*FULL STRENGTH FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIVES.*​

THE *GROW* SIDE PRESENT...

































THIS BRINGS US UP TODATE IN THE *GROW*...
NEXT UP *BLOOM...!!!*



*MASTER KUSH'/3*_rd._ _GENERATION_
















HUGS AND DRUGS,

DB.~TLB!​
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## dduo420 (May 5, 2009)

WOW... great post!


----------



## Boneman (May 5, 2009)

DB you are such a DIRTBAG!!! Awesome posts once again. Simply amazing what you do for this community by way of your thread. GREAT JOB!!

 ~Boneman


----------



## growforgood904 (May 5, 2009)

I will hit one of those if you dont mind!


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 6, 2009)

Geranium is bigger than your geranium.lol oh, that is just a clone your showing?? My bad. VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 6, 2009)

victorvicious said:


> geranium is bigger than your geranium.lol oh, that is just a clone your showing?? My bad. Vv


 
lol! That is a pumkin plant, minime
brought it home in a little pot as
seed they germ'ed at preskool. It
took a couple days on the widow
cill to break the surface, what
your looking at in pic above, next
to the clones is a 3 days above 
ground on my nutes and light....

The wife kinda gave me the look that
the crop can die that freek'en 
pumpkin better make it...

Its hugh now and has been moved
outside...




I would like to thank everyone for
their support...

Forsure you can hit those...
Will just roll more...!!!


Am way past due for making rounds
here, with change over and we just
ran through all the famdamlies
birthdays... The calanders are 
clear sailing from here on......


Play time is close...



Much luv.

Db.~tlb!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 6, 2009)

you always have great posts DB. girls lookin like nice soon to be monsters!


----------



## HighAddi (May 6, 2009)

I wish I had the space for something like this! All I have to say is NICE! I'm green with envy!


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 7, 2009)

_*TGIF.... EBBER BODY...!!!*_








*SOME ROLLING TUNES....*

*SALIVA~ "CLICK CLICK BOOM"*

*CYPRESS HILL~ "SUPERSTAR"*

*TOOL~ "SCHIM"*


*LETS DIVE RIGHT IN, HER BUSH....!!!*








*THE BLOOM SIDE.*








IN THE OTHIER CORNER.







EYE LEVEL...








AGAIN, EYE LEBEL...!!!








NOW THAT WERE IN THE ROOM... LETS TAKE A LOOK AT THEIR _BIO'_.


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'/3, NORTHERN LIGHTS, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *2 WKS. 3 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...: *17 WKS. 1 DAY.* 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

MK'/3... 4'- 8"
NL'... 4'
PDS'... 4'- 9"

-------------------

*MK'/3... 5'- 5"*
*NL'... 4'- 6"*
*PDS'... 5'- 3"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *4' OF SPACE NEEDED PER.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

*LIGHTS ON... 75*F/ 44rh.*
*LIGHTS OFF... 71*F/ 44rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

CITY TAP' WATER. 8ph.

GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM"- 7/19/14
BIO BIZZ "FISH-MIX"- 2/0.2/6.6
HYGROZYME- 0/0/0 (BENEFICIAL)
*INDOSIAN BAT GUANO- .05/12/.02*

WATERING SCHEDUAL...: 

*3rd. DAY IN BLM. 4/21*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.

4 GALLONS EA. "NO DRAINAGE, WAS RUNNING THEM DRY FOR
CHANGE OVER."

-------------------------------------

*5 DAYS LATER. 4/26*

BLOOM NUTES- "SAME AS ABOVE"
HYGROZYME- "SAME AS ABOVE"
FISH/MIX- 5ml. PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "1/4 GALLON OF DRAINAGE EA."

-------------------------------------

*6 DAYS LATER. 5/2*

*BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.*
*HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.*

*3 GALLONS EA. "LITTLE DRAINAGE QUART EA. MAYBE"*

-------------------------------------

*4 DAYS FROM LAST. 5/6*

*BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.*
*HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.*
*BAT GUANO 0.5/12/.02- 1tbls. PER GALLON.*

*3 GALLONS EA. "TOUCH LESS THAN A 1/4 DRAINAGE EA."*

-------------------------------------

COMMENTS...: *GIRLS ARE RUNNING GREAT. I HAVE BEEN TAKING*
*ABOUT **3-5 LARGE FANS LEAFS OFF EACH GIRL, ABOUT EVERYDAY*
*WHEN I GO **THROUGH THE ROOM TO CHECK AND TURN... THESE*
*LEAVES ARE THE **OBTRUCTORS IM ALLWAYS TALKING ABOUT... PIC'S*
*SHOWN IN NL' RUN..!!! **HAVE BEEN DOING THIS FOR A COUPLE DAYS*
*NOW AND SHOULD BE **FINISHED WITH THIS IN THE NEXT COUPLE.*
*LETTING AIR AND LIGHT JUST **GET EVERYWERE.*

*THE GIRLS DID SHOW A COUPLE DAYS SHY OF THE 2 WEEKER MARK,*
*AND **ARE JUSTA GOING FOR IT...!!!*


_SHOWN LEFT ABOVE, IN OUR FIRST CORNER..._


*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*


























_KEEP'EN THE GIRLS ABOUT *18" AWAY* FROM THE *SUN*...!!!_








_*UP HER SKIRT...!!!*_








_NEXT CORNER..._ 


*NORTHERN LIGHTS.*


























HERE IS SOME OF THAT CLEANING OUT, I HAVE BEEN DOING...
THESE ARE MARKED FOR THE TAKING, AND ARE DOING ALOT OF LIGHT
BLOCKING EVEN FOR THE VERT'.




















LAST IN THE ROOM FOR NOW...???


*MASTER KUSH'*/ _3rd. GENERATION. "TWO'FER"_











































WELL THIS BRINGS US UP TODATE IN THE *BLOOM*,...
CUMMING NEXT *GROW* SIDE.








STAY TUNED... "WAY TUNED"...!!!


ONE LUV'


DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## badbert (May 7, 2009)

Some day When I am old and grey, 
While sharing a bud of 30 year cured Kush with my grandkids, 
I will tell them the story of the man in the chair,
who grew weed, like he controlled the sun...

Your journals are the highlight of my day!


----------



## growforgood904 (May 7, 2009)

i honestly look forward to every new entry in this amazingly well put journal!!! good jod DB!!! I want to go for a ride on the bus with the windows up and smokin some PDS!!!!


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 8, 2009)

badbert said:


> Some day When I am old and grey,
> While sharing a bud of 30 year cured Kush with my grandkids,
> I will tell them the story of the man in the chair,
> who grew weed, like he controlled the sun...
> ...


JUST WOW, ..... kiss-ass

GIVE THE GRANDKIDS THE SCHWAG....
SMOKE THE KUSH IN FRONT OF GRANDKIDS WHILE TELLING THE STORY..




growforgood904 said:


> i honestly look forward to every new entry in this amazingly well put journal!!! good jod DB!!! I want to go for a ride on the bus with the windows up and smokin some PDS!!!!


 
THERE WILL ALWAYS BE ROOM ON THE
BUS... ITS GOT THAT STADIUM SEATING...



MUCH LUV' BROTHERS

TO THE FUTURE AND BONG ON...!!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 9, 2009)

love the girls! your journal is great my dude you changed they game and brought some flair to this whole thing 4real!


----------



## Earl (May 10, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how to twirl my girls.

I'm thinking a microwave turntable like this for my hempy buckets.






Here is 110v turntable from ebay for $25
should be able to turn those big tubs
and keep those girls in the light.






Might need to gear it down some,
and with a few gears and some pullys
maybe it could turn all the tubs with one motor.

What do you think ?


----------



## shnkrmn (May 12, 2009)

This looks like a mountain/mohammed problem. Why don't you get a light mover and move one thing instead of many? Are you high?????



Earl said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to twirl my girls.
> 
> I'm thinking a microwave turntable like this for my hempy buckets.
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 14, 2009)

Hey all been out sick....boohoo...!!!

Just now trying to get back on me whells...

Am sitting on update post.


@earl... Realy like that idea, have been thinking of something, but nothing was
comming to mind. Would like to see if you can get that operational, do you think
it coule handle the weight of what i got going....???


Db.



*working on post now....*


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 14, 2009)

*OK, LETS GET THIS ROLLING...!!!*








*THE CLOWN HAS MISSED YOU GUYS, IN HONOR*
*OF MOTHERS DAY...*








_GOTS TUNES....>!!!_

_*MOBY~*_

*KORN~ "EVOLUTION"*

_*PUSCIFER~ "THE MISSION"*_


IN THE PAST WE HAVE COVERED THE _DEMINSIONS_ OF THE *BLOOM* SIDE.
NOW, LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET THE *GROW* SIDE THROUGH...???








LETS START GETTING _UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL_....!!!!!!!!!!


























*ALL @ 3 WKS. TOTAL LIFE. (5.10)*


HERE WE HAVE THE *MASTER KUSH'*/4








*NORTHERN LIGHTS*








*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.* 








*LEMON SKUNK/ A2*







 
*LEMON SKUNK/ B2*








*ROLLING CURRENT NOW AND ITS BIO' TIME...*


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'/4, NORTHERN LIGHTS, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *1 WK. 4 DYS.*
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...: *3 WKS./ 4 DAYS.*​ 
HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: *3" TO 7"*​
ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *4"*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: *71-75*F/ 30rh.*






WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*FULL STRENGTH. (PER GALLON)*​
*GOLDEN GROW "GROW"- 10-10-12/ 1 floz. PARTS A/B/C *
*HYGROZYME. (BENEFICIAL)/ 10 ml. PER GALLON*
*CAL/MAG+ - 2-0-0/ 5 ml. PER GALLON (MAINLY FOR PDS'*
*BUT THEY ALL GET IT...)*

*TAP WATER 8ph. 75*F./ 1 gallon. NUTES ADJUST **ph. TO 5.9/6.1*


COMMENTS...: *WHEN I CLONED I DID NOT CARE FOR THEM LIKE*
*I SHOULD HAVE, AND THATS OK...! I SEEM TO HAVE SOME SLOW*
*STARTERS WITCH IS FINE WITH ME. THIS WILL LET ME RUN THE *
*BLOOM SIDE AS LONG AS I LIKE. I DID HAVE TO WATER THESE GIRLS*
*A BIT MORE OFTEN AFTER TRANS' TO GET THEM TO START UP... AND*
*BOY HAVE **THEY...!!!*

*THEY WERE WATERED ABOUT EVERY 3 DYS. UNTIL DRAINAGE TO GET*
*THE ROOTS **SYSTEMS GOING BETTER, @ FULL STRENGTH...*

*NOW, THEY WILL BE PUT ON A **WATER **SCHEDUAL OF ABOUT EVERY 4*
*TO 5 DAYS, DEPENDING ON **THIER **POT WEIGHT AND WATER NEEDS AS*
*INDIVIDUALS.*


*RUNNING RIGHT WITH THEM...*


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *LEMON SKUNK'* _(A/B-2) "GREENHOUSE SEEDS"
_
WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *1 WK. 4 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:

TOTAL LIFE...: *3 WKS./ 4 DYS.*​
HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: *3" TO 7"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *4"*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: *71-75*F/ 30rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: *SAME AS ABOVE.*

COMMENTS...: *SAME AS ABOVE.*​


*THE GANG 5.14*
































_*CUMMING UP NEXT THE BLOOM SIDE...!!!*_









*AFTER SOME EXTRA CREDIT....*


HUGS AND DRUGS,

DB.~TLB!


__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?​


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 15, 2009)

*EXTRA CREDIT....*




HAVE BEEN GETTING ALOT OF REQUEST FOR THE COOKIES, AND AM
SEEING ALOT OF BAKING GOING ON. SO, LETS BAKE SOME COOKIES WITH
DIRTBAG.​





*BAKE~ING*
*WITH*
*DIRTBAG...!!!*​





*GEAR NEEDED... (TO START)*


*TRIM/MANICURE*
*SLOW COOKER*
*BUTTER (HIGH FAT)*
*COOKIE MIX.*










*1st.*


_WE TAKE ARE CURED PROPERLY DRIED TRIM/MANICURE AND WEIGH OUT A_
_*QUATER POUND*. __WITCH IS ABOUT *120 grams* OF TOP NOTCH TRIM._

























*2nd.*


_AFTER READING A COUPLE LABELS AT THE STORE... FIND THE HIGHEST_
_"*FAT*" CONTENT BUTTER ON THE SHELF!!!_


















_WE ADD *2 STICKS OR 1 cup OF BUTTER*...TO THE TOP OF THE STASH._











_WE ADD ENOUGH *HOT WATER* SO THAT THE BATCH *FLOATS* A BIT..._



*3rd.*


_GIVE IT A STIR, PUSH THE BUTTER DOWN IN._


_SET SLOW COOKER ON *(HIGH!)*_


_*COVER...*_


















*4th.*


_I SET THE COOKER ON *HIGH*, MOST OF THE DAY... WHEN THE RATTLE_
_OF THE LID DRIVES ME CRAZY I SET IT ON *MEDIUM*,FOR A WHILE_
_THEN BACK TO *HIGH*._


_THE MIX IS *STIRRED EVERY HOUR* FOR *SIX HOURS*...!!!_


_HERE WE HAVE THE BREAKDOWN AND LOOK OF THE MIX AS THE DAY_
_GOES...._
























_AS YOU GET CLOSER TO THE MIDDLE *(3 HR. MARK)* YOU WILL NOTICE_
_THE *OILS* OF THE PLANT START TO FLOAT ON THE SUFACE._


_AS WE GET UP ON THE *(6 HR. MARK)* THE MIX STARTS TO LOOK LIKE_
_THIS..._











*5th.*


_*I DONT FEEL TIME IS REAL CRITICAL* FOR THE MIX, JUST A GOOD COOKING_
_FOR ATLEAST *6 HOURS...!!!*_


_*WATCH YOUR TIMES*, AS WE GET CLOSE TO THE *(5th. HOUR MARK)* WE_
_WANT TO TURN IT DOWN TO *(LOW!)...!!!* _


_*WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO DEAL WITH THIS MIX, AND DONT WANT*_
_*TO *__*GET BURNED...!!!*_



*GEAR NEEDED... (TO FINISH)*


*GLOVES (TO PROTECT HANDS)*
*CHEESECLOTH (FOOD GRADE)*
*LARGE BOWL (FOR THE MIX, AND ONE TO SMOKE!)*


















*6th.*


_I DONT HAVE GOOD SHOT OF THIS...!!! I HAVE YET TO FIND A FUN WAY_
_TO DO IT. BUT, HERE GO'S..._


_*STRAIN THE MIX TROUGH THE CHEESECLOTH INTO THE BOWL.*_


_THE STRAIGHT FLUIDS RUN THROUGH... THEN YOU GET THE MASS HIT._


_THIS HAS TO BE *PRESSED, RUNG OUT, SQUEEZED* INTO THE BOWL_


_*I DO RECOMMEND FILLING THE SIDE SINK UP WITH COLD WATER TO*_
_*COOL *__*THE HANDS DOWN WHILE SQUEEZING AND RINGING*_


_HERE IS A SHOT OF WHAT WERE LEFT WITH..._











*7th.*


_WHEN WE THINK WE GOT'ER ALL IN THE BOWL. WE SET THE BOWL ASIDE_
_ON THE COUNTER AND CLEAN UP THE BUTTER MESS THAT SHOULD BE_
_EVERYWERE BY NOW... LOL!_


_ONCE WERE DONE, AND THE MIX IN THE BOWL HAS COOLED ENOUGH,_
_WE SET IT IN THE *FRIG' OVER NIGHT...!!!*_



*8th.*


_WHEN WE GET UP IN THE MORNING, WE FIND THIS..._











_*POKE A HOLE* ON EACH SIDE OF THE NOW SURFACE TO *DRAIN OUT* THE_
_*WATER* BELOW..._


_*SHAZAAM~!!!*_


_*OUR BUTTER...*_











*9th.*


_THE BUTTER NOW IS PURTY MUCH *READY TO USE*... FOR WHAT EVER._
_TOAST, PANCAKES, BROWNIES... *COOKIES!*_


_*OH, YA!* THIS IS THE *HARDEST PART*... "NOW PAY ATTENTION"_




_"HONEY"....???_


_".................HONEY"...!?!_


_"COULD I GET YA TO BAKE ME SOME COOKIES...???"_
_SHOW POUTTY LIPS'~!_



_HOORAY! IT WORKED..._











*10th.*


*DO WHAT BETTY TELLS YA!*
































*11th.*


*EAT COOKIE...!!!*



*12th.*


*HOLD ON.......*





*13th.*



*"NO REALY HOLD ON, DIRTBAG'S COOKIES DONT **PLAY"...!!!*



DB.~TLB!
​__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## Earl (May 15, 2009)

You'll get your own TV show.
.


----------



## Boneman (May 15, 2009)

Now thats the step by step cookie recipe i'm looking for. AWESOME!!! Thank YOU 

Now how many cookies does one need to eat to get a good dose?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 15, 2009)

wow DB fuckin awesome lookin cookies! if i was usin actual buds how much would i need to use?


----------



## alp2420 (May 15, 2009)

sir DB you have caught my attention i have spent the past hour reading every page top to bottom and im a follower now!! im a newb fo sho! so i will be watchin ur journal so i can open my mind...and my lungs...and after reading your cookie recipe my button on my pants...u sir are what i would call a ganja god! your like the conductor directing a symphony in a sea of green..........kiss-assi know but damn son you should be paid for what you do!!!


----------



## badbert (May 15, 2009)

Dang there goes my diet!!!


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 15, 2009)

THE AVERAGE I GET IS ABOUT 70 COOKIES... THE PACKAGE SAYS THREE DOZ'...???

THE COOKIES END UP BEING ABOUT THE SIZE OF A SILVER DOLOR, AND ABOUT A QUATER INCH THINK.

SO, SOME NUMBERS TO CHEW ON...

70 COOKIES 
120 grams.
=
1.71 grams PER COOKIE!


THE RECIPE CAN BE CUT DOWN AS LITTLE AS ONE WOULD LIKE...

A PERSON COULD TAKE 1.5 TO 1.7 grams, BOIL IN SOME MILK AND STRAIN LIKE
OLE' SKOOL COFFEE.

THE MILK FATS' WILL PICK UP THE THC FOR YOU...


AS FOR DOSE...???

I KNOW HEAVY HEAVY SMOKERS THAT CALL THEM SIR'... AND THEY WILL ONLY EAT "HALF" COOKIE
AND ITS BYE BYE FOR THE DAY.

A HOLE COOKIE WILL ERASE YUR MIND FOR THE DAY, WAKING UP STILL HIGH THE NEXT MORN.


THESE COOKIES HAVE A REPUTATION OF THERE OWN...



DEEEES AINT MAMA'S COOKIES...!!!



DB.~TLB!

HUGS AND DRUGS...


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 17, 2009)

*SUNDAY, SUNDAY.....LAA, LAA,....LAALAA......LAA!* 







*HERE CUMS DUH' BUDS, HERE CUMS DUH' BUDS...!!!*









_*SOME MUSIC TO SKA'~ROLL BY...*_

SALIVA- "CLICK CLICK BOOM"

MOBY ft. GWEN STEFANI- "SOUTHSIDE"

KORN- "ALL THE TIME I BLED


LETS DO THIS...!!!


TRYING TO KEEP US UP TODATE... HERE WE HAVE THE *BLOOM* SIDE,
_5.15._








YOU GUESSED IT, ITS *BIO'* TIME....


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'/3, NORTHERN LIGHTS, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *3 WKS. 5 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...: *18 WKS. 3 DAYS.* 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

MK'/3... 4'- 8"
NL'... 4'
PDS'... 4'- 9"

-------------------

MK'/3... 5'- 5"
NL'... 4'- 6"
PDS'... 5'- 3"

*-------------------*

*MK'/3... 5'- 6"*
*NL'... 4'- 8"*
*PDS'... 5'- 4"*


ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *4'/5' + OF SPACE NEEDED PER EASY.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

*LIGHTS ON... 75*F/ 46rh.*
*LIGHTS OFF... 71*F/ 46rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*CITY TAP' WATER. 8ph.*

GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM"- 7/19/14
HYGROZYME- 0/0/0 (BENEFICIAL)
BIO BIZZ "FISH-MIX"- 2/0.2/6.6
INDOSIAN BAT GUANO- .05/12/.02
*APPLE JUICE 100% (NO SUGERS ADDED!)*
*HARVEST MOON ORGANICS "BONE MEAL"- 0/10/0*


WATERING SCHEDUAL...: 

*3rd. DAY IN BLM. 4/21*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.

4 GALLONS EA. "NO DRAINAGE, WAS RUNNING THEM DRY FOR
CHANGE OVER."

-------------------------------------

*5 DAYS LATER. 4/26*

BLOOM NUTES- "SAME AS ABOVE"
HYGROZYME- "SAME AS ABOVE"
FISH/MIX- 5ml. PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "1/4 GALLON OF DRAINAGE EA."

-------------------------------------

*6 DAYS LATER. 5/2*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "LITTLE DRAINAGE QUART EA. MAYBE"

-------------------------------------

*4 DAYS FROM LAST. 5/6*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.
BAT GUANO 0.5/12/.02- 1tbls. PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "TOUCH LESS THAN A 1/4 GALLON DRAINAGE EA."

-------------------------------------

*6 DAYS LATER. 5/12*

*BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.*
*HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.*
*APPLE JUICE- 1/4 cup PER GALLON.*

*4 GALLONS EA. "A GOOD 1/4 GALLON DRAINAGE EA."*

------------------------------------

*5 DAYS LATER. 5/17*

*BLOOM NUTES- 1floz. PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.*
*HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.*
*BONE MEAL- 1 tbls. PER GALLON. *

*3 GALLONS EA. "WATERING WILL BE LATER TODAY, DRAINAGE ???"*

*THE BONE MEAL IS AN EXPERIMENT FOR ME... THE LABEL HAS THE*
*DOSE AT 2 tbls. PER GALLON, IM CUTTING THAT IN HALF GOING WITH*
*ONE. REALLY JUST PLAYING AROUND WITH ANOTHIER SOURCE OF "P"...!!!*

-----------------------------------

COMMENTS...: *ALL IS GOING GREAT, NOT EVEN A LEAF OUTA PLACE.*
*THE GIRLS SEEM TO BE SHOWING STRONG...!!! A COUPLE SHORT*
*CUMMINGS IN THE LAST GO AROUND WERE ADDRESSED...!!! MY *
*MH' RUNNING IN GROW WAS 3 YEARS OLD... (BIG NO~!NO~!) THE*
*BLOOM SIDE NOT ANY BETTER, IT WAS 2 YEARS OLD...




BOTH HAVE*
*BEEN REPLACED. CUM TO FIND OUT THE LIGHT ISSUE THAT I WAS*
*HAVING LAST RUN WAS THE BULBS AGE. IT WAS CUTTING OFF FOR*
*15 MINS. EVERY COUPLE HOURS. I FIGURE I LOST ALOT OF GROW *
*AND IM LUCKY I DIDN'T HERMY OUT ALL THE FEM. SEED GOING...!!!*

*WILL BE KEEPING AN EYE ON MY TIMES A BIT BETTER AND WILL *
*NEVER GET CAUGHT WITH ME PANTS DOWN LIKE THIS AGAIN...!!!*

*I CAN PERSONALY SEE A MASIVE DIFFERANCE IN THE BLOOM ROOM,*
*THIS JUST MEANS FOR THE LAST COUPLE HARVEST I BEEN NOT DOING*
*MY BEST... WELL ENOUGH OF THIS CRAP, LETS GET TO IT...!!!*


*BLAH BLAH BLAH....!!!*

*DUH' PORN.*


IN OUR FIRST CORNER, SHOWN LEFT IN THE PIC' ABOVE...
*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*
































SHOWN STRAIGHT AHEAD ABOVE...
*NORHTERN LIGHTS. *(SHE'S GOING TO BE HUGH!)












































SHOWING RIGHT, ABOVE. TRYING TO GRAB THE CAMERA...!!!
*MASTER KUSH'/3*
































WELL THERE WE HAVE IT... THE *GROW* SIDE IS EXPLODING AND
THAT WILL BE CUMMING UP NEXT...!!!








WELL ITS BOWL 30, CATCH YA! ON THE TRICH...
GIVE~GIVE~PASS...!!!

HUGS AND DRUGS,


DB.~TLB. 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 18, 2009)

Hugh is my oldest son, huge is what you want. lol VV


----------



## badbert (May 18, 2009)

So let me get this straight, you just have one bulb in the grow room, and one bulb in the flower room. Hanging vertical, with no reflectors, and you just turn your plants a 1/4 turn each day?!


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 19, 2009)

1/4 turn each day?! LOL!!!!! "THATS TO MUCH WORK, ITS EVERYOTHIER DAY..."

BUT YES ON BOTH.


GROW SIDE CUMMIN FOR YOU NOW...!!!


DB.


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 19, 2009)

*AND THEIR OFF....* 

(CLICK THE CHAIR FOR LAST GROW POST^)


*IM WATCHING YOU'....*









*SOME TUNES...*


*RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE~ "WAKE UP"*

*PUSCIFER~ "MOMMA SED"*

*POD~ "ALIVE"*



*LETS JUST GET TO IT...!!!*


I CANT MAKE UP THE MIND WHAT IM GOING TO RUN AS _TREES_ FOR
THIS NEXT RUN...??? AM THINKING I WILL GO _LARGE_ WITH THE,

*LEMON SKUNK/ B2*
*MASTER KUSH/ 4*
*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

TURNING THE *NORHTERN LIGHTS* INTO A MOTHER FOR ONE
RUN AND CLONNING HER OUT. THIS WILL BE THE FIRST TIME I HAVE
NOT RUN A NORTHERN LIGHTS IN 4 1/2 YEARS...!!! THAT WOULD BE
18 HARVEST ON HER STRAIGHT. 4 1/2 POUNDS OFF ONE GIRL, ONE
GIRL AT A TIME...

THE *LEMON SKUNK/ A2* WILL BE TOPPED FOR HER BLOOD, AND THEN 
MOVED INTO *BLOOM* HERE VERY SOON...


OUR *GROW* SIDE. 5/18


























_OUR *BIO'S* FOR THE TWO SETS RUNNING WILL NOW MERGE..._


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *LEMON SKUNK/ B2,* *MASTER KUSH, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

*NORTHERN LIGHTS.* (MOTHERED OUT)
*LEMON SKUNK/ A2.* (MOVING OVER TO BLM. SOON)

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *2 WKS. 1 DAY.*
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:​ 

TOTAL LIFE...: *4 WKS./ 1 DAY.*​ 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:​ 
*LEMON SKUNK/ A2 ~ 11"*
*LEMON SKUNK/ B2 ~ 8"*​ 
*MASTER KUSH/4 ~ 9"*
*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT. ~ 7"*
*NORTHERN LIGHTS ~ 4"*​ 
DIA' (ft'/in")...: *4" ~ 8"*​ 
ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: *73-78*F/ 32rh.*​ 

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...:​ 

*FULL STRENGTH. (PER GALLON)*​ 



GOLDEN GROW "GROW"- 10-10-12/ 1 floz. PARTS A/B/C 
HYGROZYME. (BENEFICIAL)/ 10 ml. PER GALLON
CAL/MAG+ - 2-0-0/ 5 ml. PER GALLON ​ 
TAP WATER 8ph. 75*F./ 1 gallon. NUTES ADJUST ph. TO 5.9/6.1​ 
*GIRLS ARE WATERED EVERY 3-4 DAYS WITH THE MIX ABOVE.*
*DRAINAGE IS ABOUT 2-4 CUPS FROM EACH GIRL.*​ 
*I AM USING 2 GALLONS OF THE MIX ABOVE, BUT ONLY USING*
*THE CAL/MAG, EVERY OTHIER WATERING.*​ 


COMMENTS...: *EVEYTHING IS GOING GREAT THE GIRLS HAVE REALLY*
*STARTED TO TAKE OFF. SEEING THAT THE NL' IS TAKING HER TIME*
*AND IM GETTING A NEED FOR CLONES AROUND...??? I WILL GIVE*
*THAT GIRL A BREAK, GROW HER UP, AND CLONE HER TO DEATH...*
*THIS WILL KEEP THE BLOOD LINE IN MY GROW, BUT ENABLE ME*
*TO GET SOME CUTS OF HER OUT THERE...!!! THE OTHIER THREE*
*I HAVE CHOSEN TO GO BIG WITH, IS BECAUSE THEIR ALL EVEN,*
*AND GROWING EQUAL... THIS WILL MAKE FOR MORE OF AN EVEN*
*RUN. *​ 
*ALSO DID SOME TRIMMING AND LOLLYPOPPING OF THE GIRLS*
*PIC'S CUMMING....!!!*​ 
*BLAH BLAH BLAH...!!!*​ 
FIRST UP, *LEMON SKUNK/A2*.​ 




=



 




=



 

YOU CAN SEE IN THIS PIC' BELOW THAT ONE HALF OF THE _TWO~FER_
HAS TAKEN OFF, WAY OFF. WHILE THE OTHIER IS LAGGING... IM
GOING TO TAKE THE TOP OFF THE LARGER SIDE TO CLONE AND KEEP
THE BLOOD, THIS IS THE GIRL THAT WILL BE MOVING OVER TO *BLOOM*
HERE REAL SOON JUST TO SEE WHAT SHE WILL TASTE LIKE, AND OR
EVEN WORTH GROWING...​ 



 

NEXT UP, *LEMON SKUNK/B2*​ 




=



 




=



 

IN THESE NEXT PIC'S YOU CAN SEE WHY I CHOSE TO GO WITH THIS
GIRL...SHE IS GROWING EVEN AND WILL PROB' MAKE A GREAT TREE FOR
ME.​ 



 



 

UP NEXT THE *MASTER KUSH*.​ 




=



 




=



 

NEXT WE HAVE THE *NORTHERN LIGHTS*, THATS TAKING HER TIME...
"THIS IS GOING TO COST HER"...!!!​ 




=



 




=



 

LAST, WE HAVE THE *PINEAPPLE DOG SHT*.​ 




=



 




=



 

WELL THERE WE HAVE IT... I DID THIS TRIM AND LOLLYPOP TO MAKE
THE GIRLS EASIER TO WORK ON AND WITH. THEIR TRANSPLANT IS
CUMMING TO THE LARGE TUBS HERE ANY DAY... THIS WAS ALSO TO
GET THEM READY FOR THAT.​ 
OUR BLOOM SIDE IS UP NEXT, SO STAY TUNED...!!!
"ITS REALLY STARTING TO GET NUMMY IN THERE...."​ 



 

ALWAYS,
HUGS AND DRUGS.​ 

DB.~TLB!​ 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 21, 2009)

*A LILL BLURP...* 
IN OUR LAST UPDATE WE WERE IN THE *GROW *SIDE, AFTER DOING
SOME _MAINTENCE_ I HAVE MADE THE MIND UP.

*LEMON SKUNK/ 2B*
*MASTER KUSH/ 4*
*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WILL RUN *RED*, AND BE THE NEXT _TREE_ LINE UP.


*LEMON SKUNK/ 2A*, WILL BE MOVED OVER TO *BLOOM* FRIDAY AND
CHANGED TO *GREEN *FOR TRACKING. AFTER GIVING ME A BLOOD LINE
CLONE IN THIS POST...

*NORTHERN LIGHTS*, WILL RUN THE SIDE LINES AS A MOTHER AND BE
CLONED TO DEATH. KEEPING ONE FOR THIS GROW...!!!

*LEMON SKUNK/ 3A*, BEING MADE IN THIS POST. WILL ALSO RUN
THE SIDE LINES TO KEEP HER BLOOD LINE INCASE THERE IS ANY
DIFFERANCE IN PHENO' BETWEEN A' AND B'...


SEEING THE _MAINTENCE_ WAS DONE IN OUR LAST POST... MAKING THE
GIRLS READY FOR THE TRANSPLANT TO LARGE TUBS, TO COME ON FRIDAY
ASWELL. LETS COVER THE *LEMON SKUNK/ 2-3A*.


HERE WE HAVE OUR *LEMON SKUNK/ 2A*.




















ONE ON THE THINGS I HAVE SEEN IS THAT IF THE RED LINES ARE CUT,
THE GIRL CANT ENVELOPE THE _"CUT"_ SO EASY... THIS FORCES HER TO
PUT MORE ENERGY INTO THE BRANCHES THAT ARE LEFT. IF THE BLUE
LINES ARE CUT, ONE CAN SEE HOW IT ALL SEEMS TO RUN IN A STRAIGHT
LINE... WHEN EVER I HAVE CUT USING THE BLUE METHOD THE GIRL
WILL SWALLOW THE _"CUT"_ AND JUST KEEP PUTTING ENERGY INTO THE
MAIN RUN, NOT PUTTING MUCH ENERGY INTO THE OTHIER BRANCHES
ON HER... "JUST SOME THOUGHTS"...








AND NOWS THERES TWO...!








THE NEW LILL' GIRL BY HERSELF.














HERE THE *GROW* SIDE IS. I AM RUNNING A _COUPLE DAYS BEHIND_ MY
SET SCHEDUAL FOR CHANGE OVER TO THE LARGE TUBS. EVERYTHING
HAS BEEN CLEANED, THE SOIL IS SITTING HERE WAITING. 


























WELL, THE PLATES CLEAR HERE. *GROW* CHANGE OVER AND *BLOOM* SIDE
POST CUMMING UP NEXT...!!!


DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 22, 2009)

Ok, lets review that red line blue line things for the old folks in class, we are a little slower an the uptake. You are saying we should make our cut so it is perpendicular to the top remaining branch? I do see your point. I didn't pay attention to that when I did my first topping and I did get different results from plant to plant. Like you have stated, some just made the new top branch bigger, others branched out nicely. I will be paying attention to that now. VV


----------



## badbert (May 22, 2009)

I usually FIM my mothers. I have gotten as many as 8 shoots after. Then I tie each shoot down horizontal and strip the leaves. Then from every node grows a new shoot. The perfect clone machine! After i cut a clone, I get two more in its place! I have to prune the damn leaves every couple of weeks! Talk about bushes!


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 22, 2009)

I WOULD SAY YOU GOT'ER VV...

WHEN I CUT THE RED LINE, AND LEAVE ABOUT 3/4 INCH OF TAIL "SO TO SPEAK" ON THE STOCK
THE GIRL WILL PUT HER ENERGY INTO THE REMAINING BRANCHES, AND HEALING UP THAT TAIL.








ITS SEEMS EVERYTIME IVE CUT THE BLUE LINE WAY. THE GIRL WOULD JUST KEEP GROWING ONE STOCK
STYLE TREE, AND WOULD JUST PUT ALL HER ENERGY INTO THE BRANCH ON THE LEFT ABOVE. THIS BEING
THE TOP BRANCH. YES, A COUPLE OTHIERS BELOW WOULD GET BIGGER AS DESIRED, BUT NOT TREE OUT.
EVENTUALY SHE WOULD JUST TURN THAT TOP BRANCH RIGHT BACK INTO THE MAIN STOCK... NOT PUTTING
THE ENERGY WERE DESIRED... "WHAT I LEFT HER TO GROW".

DID THE BIG CHANGE OVER TODAY. FROM THE LITTLE BLACK POTS TO THE LARGE TUBS.
PIC'S LATER ON THAT.

WILL TRY AND GET SOME CUT PIC'S OF THE TOPPING DONE ON THE GIRLS RUNNING IN BLOOM.
THESE PIC'S WILL SHOW HOW THE GIRL WILL HEAL FROM THE CUTS SHOWN ABOVE.

HUGS AND DRUGS,


DB.~TLB!


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 22, 2009)

See, you thought I wasn't paying attention, teach on brother. VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 23, 2009)

*STILL GROWING...* 



*TRANSPLANTED,....YESTURDAY...!!!*








_ACROSS THE DIAL..._


_TOOL~ "PARABOLA" _

_SYSTEM OF A DOWN~ "TOXICITY"_ 

_NIRVANA~ "HEART SHAPED BOX"_


STILL FOCUSED ON THE *GROW* SIDE. THE TRANSPLANT WENT DOWN
YESTURDAY, NO HITCHES, AND NICE ROOT SYSTEMS. 

HERE A LAST LOOK AT THE *GROW* SIDE, BEFORE THE CHANGE OVER
TO THE LARGE _14 gal. RUBBERMAID ROUGHNECKS_...


5/22.


























AS ONE CAN SEE IN THE PIC'S ABOVE, THE GEAR NEEDED FOR THE
CHANGE OVER HAS BEEN CLEANED (SOAP, WATER AND BLEACH).

ITS TIME TO BUST OUT THE GEAR ALONG WITH THE SUNSHINE GROW 4'
AND GET TO FILLING THE TUBS.








I USE A _SHORTY VERSION_ OF THE TUB' TO BLOCK ALL THE HOLES I'VE
PUT IN THE _LARGER_ ONE. (3X LONG SIDE, 2X SHORT SIDE, 5X IN BOTTOM)





~







NEXT WE HAVE THE HOMEY MADE GIANT DRAIN PANS...!!!
_(EXTRA LARGE CAT LITTER BOXES, WITH 1-1/2 PVC FOR RISERS.)_





~







AND I HAVE HEARD THAT _*NOTHING*_ IS SPOSE TO SIT ON THE _GROUND_.
SO ALONG TIME AGO, I MADE THESE _LAZY SUSAN'S_ TO TURN THE 
MONSTERS ON, _EVERYOTHIER DAY_... MADE 3 FOR THE *BLOOM* SIDE 
ASWELL.








OK, WHILE WE'VE BEEN TALKING I HAVE MANAGED TO FILL THE 3 TUBS.
EVERYBODY IS SET IN THEIR DRAINAGE DITCH, AND ON SUSAN...!!!
"DONT WORRY SHE CAN TAKE IT..."








WITH THIS DONE, ITS TIME FOR OUR NEXT STEP... _"MAKEN HOLES"_
I USE A _6" POT THAT IV'E CUT ONLY THE BOTTOM OUT OF_. THIS WILL
ACT AS NOT ONLY A HOLE MAKER, BUT A _DEPTH GAUGE_ TOO...!!!














WITH ALL THE HOLES DONE, WE MOVE ON TO THE DUSTING PORTION.
I USE WORM CASTINGS AND TO BREAK THEM DOWN EVEN MORE. CRUSH
THEM TO POWDER WITH THE TECHNICAL MACHINE SHOWN BELOW.








IN DOING THIS I FEEL IV'E BROKEN IT DOWN EVEN MORE. MAKING IT 
EVEN SMALLER. THIS WAY WHEN I WATER IT WILL LEACH OUT TO 
THE SOIL FASTER I FEEL. I ALSO DO THIS WHEN MAKING MY TEA'S.

HERE WE HAVE THE HOLES, ONE DUSTED WITH A _HEEPED tsp._ OF THE
_CRUSHED WORM CASTINGS_. ONE NOT YET DUSTED...!!! ALL WILL BE.





~







WITH THAT DONE, WE MOVE OVER TO ONE LAST LOOK AT THE ROOM.
AND OUR _*BIO'*_...!!!




















PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *LEMON SKUNK/ 2B,* *MASTER KUSH/4, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *2 WKS. 5 DAYS.*
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:​ 
TOTAL LIFE...: *4 WKS./ 5 DAYS.*​ 
HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:​ 
*LEMON SKUNK/ 2B ~ 12"*
*MASTER KUSH/4 ~ 14"*
*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT. ~ 11"*​ 
DIA' (ft'/in")...: *8"/12" ea.*​ 
ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: *73-78*F/ 32rh.*​ 
WATER/NUTES GIVEN...:​ 
*FULL STRENGTH. (PER GALLON)*​ 
GOLDEN GROW "GROW"- 10-10-12/ 1 floz. ea. PARTS A/B/C 
HYGROZYME. (BENEFICIAL)/ 10 ml. PER GALLON
CAL/MAG+ - 2-0-0/ 5 ml. PER GALLON 
*WORM CASTINGS- POWDERED, NO "NPK" LISTED.*​ 
TAP WATER 8ph. 75*F./ 1 gallon. NUTES ADJUST ph. TO 5.9/6.1​ 
*GIRLS HAVE BEEN ON FULL STRENGTH NUTES W/ HYGROZYME.*
*THE CAL/MAG HAS BEEN USED ONCE DURING THIS LAST TWO WEEK*
*RUN, TO KEEP ON TRACK WITH THE PINEAPPLE DOG SHT. AS SHE *
*NEEDS A BUMP OF IT...*

FOR THE TRANSPLANT...:

*THE TRANSPLANT HOLE WAS DUSTED WITH 1 HEEPED tsp. OF THE*
*WORM CASTING POWDER. THEN EACH GIRL/TUB WAS WATERED*
*WITH 4 gallons OF FULL STRENGTH NUTES W/ HYGROZYME.*

*NO DRAINAGE, SEEING ITS NOT NEEDED "YET"...!!!*

COMMENTS*...: THE TRANSPLANT WENT GREAT. IT TOOK THE GIRLS*
*ABOUT AN HOUR TO RAISE THE LEAF BACK TO PERKY. EVERYTHING*
*HAS BEEN GOING GOOD SINCE THE GROW SWITCH CLICKED AFTER*
*THE SLOW CLONE. NOT MINDING THE SLOW CLONE START UP AS *
*THIS JUST BOUGHT ME MORE COMFORT TIME WITH THE SCHEDUAL.*
*BLOOM SIDE IS GOING TO BE CRAZY FINE WITH THE NEW BULB*
*CHANGES FROM ONE END TO THE OTHIER...!!!*



*WELL AFTER SNEAKING THE BIO' IN ON YA. LETS GET BACK TO OUR*
*HOLE'S...*

WITH THE HOLE SITTING WAITING... THE GIRLS ARE UNPOTTED WITH A
LITTLE SQUEEZ, AND TAP ON THE BOTTOM. SUPPORTING THE STOCK
WE FLIP THE GIRL AND CHECK HER ROOTS. DUE TO THE SLOW START
THERE OK'.

*LEMON SKUNK*......*MASTER KUSH*.





~






*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT...*







WE RUFFLE UP THE ROOT SYSTEMS AT THE BOTTOM AND SET THEM IN 
THEIR HOLES.








ONCE THEIR IN, WE FILL IN THE DIRT AROUND THE STOCK. GIVE IT A
GOOD "CPR" MOVE TO SET THE GIRL IN HER HOLE. FILL BACK IN THE
HANDS PRESSES, AND REPEAT IF NEEDED. IM LOOKING FOR THE GIRL
TO FEEL FIRM, SET IN HER NEW HOME...




















WITH THE GIRLS ALL SET IN THEIR NEW HOME, WAITING FOR THEIR
WATERING. TO SEAL THE DEAL...!!!

_*OUR DANCE FLOOR IN CLEAR...*_








THE *GROW* SIDE RESET...!!!


























THE GIRLS ALITTLE OVER AN HOUR LATER, BACK TO PERKY.








NOT TO MISS THE SHOW. LEFT OVER IN THE ROOM, WATCHING...
LEFT TO RIGHT.

*LEMON SKUNK/2A*~ HAS BEEN MOVED TO *BLOOM*.

CLONE *LEMON SKUNK/3A*~ BEING SAVED FOR POSSIBLE _PHENO'_
_BLOOD._

*NORTHERN LIGHTS*~ WILL BE _CLONED OUT_ FOR TLB'. KEEPING
ONE FOR MYSELF.








WELL THERE WE HAVE IT. CHANGE OVER TO THE LARGE TUBS IN DONE,
TIME TO WATER AND TURN. ITS THE BLOOM SIDE THAT IS GETTING 
GOOD NOW...!!!

*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*








*NORTHERN LIGHTS.*








THATS A WRAP...!!!

STAY TUNED, NICELY. BLOOM SIDE CUMMING UP NEXT...


HUGS AND DRUGS,


DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 26, 2009)

*BUH'~LOOMERS...* 


^^^ "CLICK THE CHAIR FOR LAST *BLOOM* UPDATE" ^^^


_ARE YOU READY FOR THE RIDE...?_
_THE CLOWNS GOT TREATS FOR YOU!_








_SOME TUNES TO *SCREAM* BY..._

_PRIMUS~ "MR. KRINKLE" -VIDEOS ARE CRAZY-_

_NINE INCH NAILS~ "CLOSER"_

_MARILYN MANSON~ "TAINTED LOVE"_


OUR *BLOOM* ROOM WITH THE _NEW ADDITION_.
*LEMON SKUNK/2A*








RUNNING ON THE_ LEFT... SIDE_.
*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT., NORTHERN LIGHTS.* 








AND TO OUR _RIGHT_..., _"CANT GET'ER ALL IN THE SHOT W/ LIGHT."_
*MASTER KUSH/4*








_OH, YES ITS BIO' TIME...!!!_

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'/3, NORTHERN LIGHTS, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *5 WKS. 1 DAY.*

TOTAL LIFE...: *19 WKS. 6 DAYS.* 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

MK'/3... 4'- 8"
NL'... 4'
PDS'... 4'- 9"

-------------------

MK'/3... 5'- 5"
NL'... 4'- 6"
PDS'... 5'- 3"

*-------------------*

MK'/3... 5'- 6"
NL'... 4'- 8"
PDS'... 5'- 4"

-------------------

*MK'/3... 5'- 9"*
*NL'... 4'- 9"*
*PDS'... 5'- 4"*

-------------------

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *4'/6' + OF SPACE NEEDED PER EASY.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

*LIGHTS ON... 75-76*F/ 44rh.*
*LIGHTS OFF... 73*F/ 44rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*CITY TAP' WATER. 8ph.*

GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM"- 7/19/14
HYGROZYME- 0/0/0 (BENEFICIAL)
BIO BIZZ "FISH-MIX"- 2/0.2/6.6
INDOSIAN BAT GUANO- .05/12/.02
APPLE JUICE 100% (NO SUGERS ADDED!)
HARVEST MOON ORGANICS "BONE MEAL"- 0/10/0
*GRANNY'S ORIGINAL MOLASSES- "NO SULFATES" (BENEFICIAL)*


WATERING SCHEDUAL...: 

*3rd. DAY IN BLM. 4/21*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.

4 GALLONS EA. "NO DRAINAGE, WAS RUNNING THEM DRY FOR
CHANGE OVER."

-------------------------------------

*5 DAYS LATER. 4/26*

BLOOM NUTES- "SAME AS ABOVE"
HYGROZYME- "SAME AS ABOVE"
FISH/MIX- 5ml. PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "1/4 GALLON OF DRAINAGE EA."

-------------------------------------

*6 DAYS LATER. 5/2*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "LITTLE DRAINAGE QUART EA. MAYBE"

-------------------------------------

*4 DAYS FROM LAST. 5/6*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.
BAT GUANO 0.5/12/.02- 1tbls. PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "TOUCH LESS THAN A 1/4 GALLON DRAINAGE EA."

-------------------------------------

*6 DAYS LATER. 5/12*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.
APPLE JUICE- 1/4 cup PER GALLON.

4 GALLONS EA. "A GOOD 1/4 GALLON DRAINAGE EA."

------------------------------------

*5 DAYS LATER. 5/17*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz. PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.
BONE MEAL- 1 tbls. PER GALLON. 

3 GALLONS EA. "WATERING WILL BE LATER TODAY, DRAINAGE ???"
*DRAINAGE WAS A TOUCH UNDER 1/4 GALLON EA.*

THE BONE MEAL IS AN EXPERIMENT FOR ME... THE LABEL HAS THE
DOSE AT 2 tbls. PER GALLON, IM CUTTING THAT IN HALF GOING WITH
ONE. REALLY JUST PLAYING AROUND WITH ANOTHIER SOURCE OF "P"...!!!

-----------------------------------

*AGAIN, 5 DAYS LATER. 5/22*

*BLOOM NUTES- 1floz. PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.*
*HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.*
*BONE MEAL- 1 tbls. PER GALLON.*
*MOLASSES- 1 tsp. PER GALLON.*

*3 GALLONS EA. "HARDLY ANY DRAINAGE, GIRLS WATER UPTAKE HAS*
*INCREASED" HAVE BEEN WATCHING AND WAITING FOR THIS.*

_*THERE NEXT WATERING WILL CUM ONE DAY EARLIER BUT STILL BE*_
_*3 GALLONS. SCHEDUALED ON CALANDER FOR 5/26.*_

COMMENTS...: *EVERYTHING IS RUNNING GREAT. THE GIRLS ARE*
*SHOWING THE WILLINGNESS TO GO~FOR~IT...!!! THEIR WATER*
*UPTAKE HAS INCREASED AND THEIR STARTING TO PUT WEIGHT ON.*
*ITS JUST LIKE WATCHING PAINT DRY... SEP'EN YA GOT TO TURN IT*
*EVERY COUPLE DAYS... OH! YA, WATER TOO!*


_WELL, ENOUGH OF THE JABBER JAW... PORN CUMMING AT_
_YOU...!!!_








IN OUR FIRST CONER, SHOWN _LEFT_ IN THE ROOM PIC' ABOVE.
*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*












































_ATREAT... IF I INVERT THE COLORS IN "PAINT"...???_














SHOWN _RIGHT_ IN THE PIC' ABOVE...
*NORTHERN LIGHTS.*






























































SHOWN _RIGHT OF THE LIGHT_, IN THE ROOM SHOT ABOVE...
*MASTER KUSH/3.*






























































LAST, THE *LEMON SKUNK/2A* WAS MOVED OVER ON THE _22nd_.
THIS CHANGED HER COLOR ON THE CALANDER FROM ORANGE TO
GREEN. JUST BEING A FEW DAYS IN *BLOOM*... HERE IS SOME SHOTS OF
HER AND HER NEW CONDO. _HEIGHT_ ON HER GOING IN IS _13"_


























WELL THATS A WRAP...!!! 

_HOPE YOU HAVE ENJOYED THE RIDE..._







HUGS AND DRUGS,


DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## Earl (May 26, 2009)

Lookin' good buddy.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 27, 2009)

very nice db u definatly got the greenthumb


----------



## badbert (May 27, 2009)

Hey DB lookin good as usual! How about making a line-up (height markings) behind your plants, since you don't use mylar or anything.


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 29, 2009)

*SOME EXTRA CREDIT....* 







ON MONDAY WE GOT ANOTHIER LOCAL RIDER ON THE BUS...
HE IS A GROWER/CAREGIVER FOR A PATIENT IN NEED.

AS THE LOCAL NETWORK JUST SEEMS TO KEEP GROWING, AS THIS
PERSON IS A FRIEND OF MY BROTHER IN LAWS. THEY CAME OVER TO
CHATT' AND OUR NEW FRIEND BROUGHT DIRTBAG A PRESENT...,

GOTTA LOVE THE NAMES... WE'LL GET TO THOSE LATER IN THE
POST...!!!


TO START, HERE IS THE GIRLS AND THE HORSE THEY ROAD IN ON.





*













I NEED TO TRANSPLANT THEM BUT, CANT GET INTO DO THE WORK SO,
I WILL LOLLYPOP THEM, AND PREP THEM OUT FOR A TRANS'.











*







GETT'EM UP POTTED. GOT SOME ROOTS GOING, THERE ALL INNERTWINED
AND WILL HAVE TO BE PULLED APART...!!!





*







GOT THEM ALL APART, FILLED ONE OF THE LITTLE GIRL POTS UP ABOUT
HALF WAY... AND SET HER IN. BUILT THE SOIL UP AROUND HER LITTLE
BY LITTLE TILL SHE WAS ALL COZY...!!!





*










*













NOW IT WAS THE OTHIER HALFS TURN. THIS SIDE IS AND WILL BE
MORE LIKE THE TWO~FER CLONES IM DOING...








WITH THE GIRLS ALL DONE. ITS TIME TO MOVE THEM INTO THEIR NEW
DIGS...

OUR GROW SIDE.














TIME TO INTRODUCE YOU TO THE NOOB'S.


CALIFORNIA ORANGE BUD.








MUD PHUCK.








THEY BOTH WERE WATERED WITH FULL STRENGTH GROW NUTES AND
HYGROZYME.


WELL THATS A RAP'...


DB.~TLB!

1 YEAR AND 1 DAY...

"TO THE FUTURE AND BONG ON" 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*Good stuff DB... 
*


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 29, 2009)

lookin good and mud phuck....awesome name i wonder what it will smell/smoke like!


----------



## Boneman (May 29, 2009)

Now that's a good new rider  I need a friend like that to drop by my crib 

 ~Boneman


----------



## DIRTBAG (May 31, 2009)

*MAK'EN TREES...* 
_GOOD, MORNING.... "WAKEY BAKEY"




_


_IF YA CLICK THE WHEELY CHAIR, AND THEN CLICK THE ONES_
_TO FOLLOW A PERSON CAN HOP~SCOTCH ME GROW SIDE._ 

_YOU LOOK HUNGRY...!!!_








_SOME TUNES TO SKA_ROLL BY..._

_PRIMUS~ "SOUTHBOUND PACHYDERM"_

_GODSMACK~ "VOODOO"_


OUR *GROW* SIDE _5/27_.














TRANPLANTED _NOOB'S_ ARE DOING GREAT, ALONG WITH THE *LS'3/A.*








YUP




YOU GUESSED IT... *BIO'* TIME.

PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *LEMON SKUNK/2B,* *MASTER KUSH/4, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *3 WKS. 3 DAYS.*

WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...:​
TOTAL LIFE...: *5 WKS./ 3 DAYS.*

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...:

LEMON SKUNK/2B ~ 1'
MASTER KUSH/4 ~ 1'2"
PINEAPPLE DOG SHT. ~ 11"

---------------------------

*LEMON SKUNK/2B ~ 1'5" AFTER TOP~ 1'3" (14 BRANCH)*
*MASTER KUSH/4 ~ 1'7" A/T~ 1'4" (11 B)*
*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT. ~ 1'2" A/T~ 1' (13 B)*

---------------------------

DIA' (ft'/in")...: *8"/12" ea.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...: *75-77*F/ 31rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*FULL STRENGTH. (PER GALLON)*

TAP WATER 8ph. 75*F./ 1 gallon. NUTES ADJUST ph. TO 5.9/6.1


GOLDEN GROW "GROW"- 10-10-12/ 1 floz. ea. PARTS A/B/C 
HYGROZYME. (BENEFICIAL)/ 10 ml. PER GALLON
CAL/MAG+ - 2-0-0/ 5 ml. PER GALLON 
WORM CASTINGS- POWDERED, NO "NPK" LISTED.​
-----------------------------------------------

FOR THE TRANSPLANT...: *5/22.*



GOLDEN GROW "GROW"- 10-10-12/ 1 floz. ea. PARTS A/B/C 
HYGROZYME. (BENEFICIAL)/ 10 ml. PER GALLON
WORM CASTINGS- "POWDERED" 1 heeped tsp. _EACH HOLE DUSTED._​
EACH GIRL WATERED WITH 4 GALLONS TO GET THEM STARTED. 

NO DRAINAGE, SEEING ITS NOT NEEDED "YET"...!!!

-----------------------------------------------

*6 DAYS LATER. 5/28*


*GOLDEN GROW "GROW"- 10-10-12/ 1 floz. ea. PARTS A/B/C *
*HYGROZYME. (BENEFICIAL)/ 10 ml. PER GALLON*
*CAL/MAG+ - 2-0-0/ 5 ml. PER GALLON*


*EACH GIRL WATERD WITH* _*2 GALLONS* *AROUND THE BASE MAINLY.*_
*THIS TO KEEP THE PLANT GOING AND WATERED WHILE SHE IS *
*FILLING THE TUB UP WITH ROOTS FOR ME...*


*NO DRAINAGE TO DATE.*


-----------------------------------------------


COMMENTS...: *THE PACK HAS TAKEN OFF REAL GOOD AFTER THE*
*TRANS', SO ITS TIME TO CUT THEM BACK. I WILL JUDGE EACH *
*BRANCH, LEAF AND ALSO THE WAY I WOULD LIKE THE GIRL TO LOOK.*
*THEN SHE WILL BE CUT ON. LOLLYPOP, LEAF REMOVAL ALONG WITH*
*A COUPLE OF THE BRANCHES THAT ARE NOT KEEPING UP WITH THE*
*PACK WILL ALL BE REMOVED. PIC'S TO CUM...!!!*










OUR FIRST VICTIM. *MASTER KUSH/4.*

















_HERE'S WHAT WERE GOING TO DO._ WERE GOING TO _TAKE HER TOP OFF,_
_REMOVE ANY OF THE FAN LEAF THAT IS BLOCKING SOME OF THE OTHIER_
_BRANCHES AND THERE TOPS._ SOME OF THE _SMALLER BRANCHES ON THE_
_BOTTOM OF THE GIRL, AT DIRT LINE_, ARE CUT OFF AS THEY ARE NOT
KEEPING UP WITH THE OTHIERS... NOT ONLY WILL THIS GIVE ME MORE
_ROOM TO WORK/WATER_ BUT IT ALSO IS LIKE _REMOVING A SUCKER _
_BRANCH OFF OF A TREE._






*















THE AFTER MATH...!!!

















_24hrs._ LATER, AND YOU WOULD NOT EVEN KNOW I WAS THERE....










NEXT UP, *LEMON SKUNK/2B.*

















SAME TREATMENT...!!!

















_24hrs._ LATER.










NOT TO FORGET, *PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*















































_NEXT DAY..._










WITH THAT ALL DONE. HERE IS OUR *GROW* SIDE... *5/27.*
























SOME MAY HAVE NOTICED THE _BLACK 5gal._ THE *NORTHERN LIGHTS*, 
THAT IS RUNNING SAME TIMES AS THE GIRLS ABOVE. DID NOT MISS OUT
ON THE FUN...!!!


_SOME EXTRA CREDIT CUMMING YOUR WAY...!!!_











"OVER GROW THE WORLD"



DB.~TLB!
​__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 31, 2009)

WOW, THIS JOURNAL SUCKS....

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/56007-applejuice-its-not-just-baby.html


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 31, 2009)

Who the hell is B. thc+r&d. Happy anniversary to you!! Has it really been that long, seems like just a little while ago. VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jun 1, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> Who the hell is B. thc+r&d. Happy anniversary to you!! Has it really been that long, seems like just a little while ago. VV


 
ITS HAS BIG V'...

OVER A YEAR ON FORUMS, END OF FEB.
TLB~ IS HUNDREDS STRONG AND WORLD
WIDE, AND GROWING EVERYDAY.
LOCAL NETWORK GROWS BY A COUPLE
PEOPLE A MONTH STILL...



DB.~TLB!

"OVER GROW THE WORLD"


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jun 1, 2009)

_GROW SIDE~ "EXTRA CREDIT"_







AS WE WERE SAYING IN OUR LAST UPDATE... THE LOLLYPOPPING AND
CLEAN~UP WAS ALSO PERFORMED ON THE *NORTHERN LIGHTS*.

SHE WAS NOT IN NEED OF A TOPPING JUST YET, SO A LITTLE CLEANING
UP AND LEAF REMOVAL...!!!





-










-







BACK ON HER PERCH...








IM KINDA ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE THAT CANT SEEM TO SIT STILL...

HAVE BEEN WANTING TO RUN AN_ EXPERIMENT_... SO, IN CUMS OUR BLACK 5gal.

LATER THIS SAME DAY I DECIDED TO _TRANS'_ THE* NORTHERN LIGHTS*
IN THE _5gal. BUCKET_, TAKE THE NEEDED CUTS OFF HER FOR THE GROUP
AND RUN A _POT SIZE TO PLANT EXPERIMENT..._

HERE IS OUR BUCKET. _5 HOLES IN THE BOTTOM AND 4 ALONG THE _
_OUTSIDE._








TRANSPLANTED, WATERED WITH FULL STRENGTH NUTES. WORM CASTINGS
POWDERED WERE ADDED TO THE TRANS' HOLE. SHE WAS WATERED WITH
2 GALLONS, NO DRAINAGE TO DATE AND SET ALONG SIDE HER SISTERS
RUNNING THE SAME TIMES AS THEM...!!!














SEEING ITS THE _1st._ OF THE MONTH... CALANDER UPDATE POST CUMMING
LATER, LETS FINISH OUT THE GROW SIDE AND WHAT ELSE IS GOING.

*LEMON SKUNK-3/A* _BLOOD LINE CLONE AND KILL._





-







*MUD PHUCK*. _CLONE AND KILL_








*CALIFORNIA ORANGE BUD*. _CLONE AND KILL_








THIS IS OUR *GROW* SIDE AS IT SITS NOW.








WELL THERE IS OUR EXTRA CREDIT... *BLOOM* SIDE PORN UP NEXT...!!!

STAY TUNED.








HUGS AND DRUGS,






DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## Boneman (Jun 1, 2009)

Aiight DB...Your awesome BIG TIME. How are you getting all the cool bouncy thingys?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jun 7, 2009)

*TEE~ MINUS...* 



_*CUM WITH ME..., IT'S PLAY TIME.*_








_SOME NOISE TO FOLLOW BY..._





DROWNING POOL~ "BODIES"

THREE DAYS GRACE~ "JUST LIKE YOU"

GOD SMACK~ "DRUM BATTLE" <<< MUST SEE>>>
"KRUTZY~TELL YOUR NEIGHBORS THE CLOWN SAYS HIGH" 

_LMAO... IF YA LISTEN TO THE MUSIC THE SMILIES JAM WITH IT...!!!_






_ ROLL A PHATTIE' AND LETS HIT THIS...!!!_


*BLOOM* SIDE, RIGHT _NOW_. _6/7_
A SHOT FROM _ABOVE_, AND THEN FROM _EYE LEVEL_..._I'M 6'2"._














HERE YOU CAN SEE THE FLOOR AND THE CEILING..._PHUCKING TREES~!_

*PDS.*








_HEY, GUESS WHAT....? YUP, *BIO' *TIME._


PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: *MASTER KUSH'/3, NORTHERN LIGHTS, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *7 WKS.*

TOTAL LIFE...: *21 WKS. 5 DAYS.* 

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

MK'/3... 4'- 8"
NL'... 4'
PDS'... 4'- 9"

-------------------

MK'/3... 5'- 5"
NL'... 4'- 6"
PDS'... 5'- 3"

*-------------------*

MK'/3... 5'- 6"
NL'... 4'- 8"
PDS'... 5'- 4"

-------------------

*MK'/3... 5'- 9"*
*NL'... 4'- 9"*
*PDS'... 5'- 4"*

-------------------

*SAME AS ABOVE*
*"NO MORE UP"*

*-------------------*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *4'/6' + OF SPACE NEEDED PER EASY.*

ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

*LIGHTS ON... 75-78*F/ 51rh.*
*LIGHTS OFF... 73-75*F/ 51rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*CITY TAP' WATER. 8ph.*

GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM"- 7/19/14
HYGROZYME- 0/0/0 (BENEFICIAL)
BIO BIZZ "FISH-MIX"- 2/0.2/6.6
INDOSIAN BAT GUANO- .05/12/.02
APPLE JUICE 100% (NO SUGERS ADDED!)
HARVEST MOON ORGANICS "BONE MEAL"- 0/10/0
GRANNY'S ORIGINAL MOLASSES- "NO SULFATES" (BENEFICIAL)


WATERING SCHEDUAL...: 

*3rd. DAY IN BLM. 4/21*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.

4 GALLONS EA. "NO DRAINAGE, WAS RUNNING THEM DRY FOR
CHANGE OVER."

-------------------------------------

*5 DAYS LATER. 4/26*

BLOOM NUTES- "SAME AS ABOVE"
HYGROZYME- "SAME AS ABOVE"
FISH/MIX- 5ml. PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "1/4 GALLON OF DRAINAGE EA."

-------------------------------------

*6 DAYS LATER. 5/2*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "LITTLE DRAINAGE QUART EA. MAYBE"

-------------------------------------

*4 DAYS FROM LAST. 5/6- 3rd. WK.*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.
BAT GUANO 0.5/12/.02- 1tbls. PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "TOUCH LESS THAN A 1/4 GALLON DRAINAGE EA."

-------------------------------------

*6 DAYS LATER. 5/12*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.
APPLE JUICE- 1/4 cup PER GALLON.

4 GALLONS EA. "A GOOD 1/4 GALLON DRAINAGE EA."

------------------------------------

*5 DAYS LATER. 5/17*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz. PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.
BONE MEAL- 1 tbls. PER GALLON. 

3 GALLONS EA. "WATERING WILL BE LATER TODAY, DRAINAGE ???"
DRAINAGE WAS A TOUCH UNDER 1/4 GALLON EA.

-----------------------------------

*AGAIN, 5 DAYS LATER. 5/22*

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz. PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.
BONE MEAL- 1 tbls. PER GALLON.
MOLASSES- 1 tsp. PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "HARDLY ANY DRAINAGE, GIRLS WATER UPTAKE HAS
INCREASED" HAVE BEEN WATCHING AND WAITING FOR THIS.

_THERE NEXT WATERING WILL CUM ONE DAY EARLIER BUT STILL BE_
_3 GALLONS. SCHEDUALED ON CALANDER FOR *5/26.*_

*-----------------------------------*

*4 DAYS AS SCHEDUALED, 5/26*

*BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.*
*HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.*
*APPLE JUICE- 1/4 cup PER GALLON.*

*3 GALLONS EA. "DRAINAGE STILL MINIMAL"*

*-----------------------------------*

*AGAIN, 4 DAYS LATER. 5/30- 6th. WK.*

*BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.*
*HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.*
*BAT GUANO 0.5/12/.02- 1tbls. PER GALLON.*

*4 GALLONS EA. "DRAINAGE FINALY GOOD @ 1/4 GALLON EA."*
*WAS CHASING THEIR NEED, BUT FEEL IV'E GOT THEM NOW...*

*-----------------------------------*

*5 DAYS LATER. 6/4*

*BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.*
*HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.*
*BONE MEAL- 1 tbls. PER GALLON.*
*APPLE JUICE- 1/4 cup PER GALLON.*

*3 GALLONS EA. "DRAINAGE WAS A GOOD 1/4 GALLON EA. AGAIN"*

*-----------------------------------*

*6/9~ NEXT SCHEDUALED WATERING... PUTTING THE GIRLS KNOCKING*
*ON THE DOOR OF 8 WEEKS IN.. "FLUSH TIME...!?!?!?"*

-----------------------------------

COMMENTS...: *THE BLOOM SIDE IS RUNING JUST FINE... UNTILL A*
*20*F UN~SEASONABLE HEAT WAVE PARKED OVER US... THIS ALONG*
*WITH THE HUMIDITY MADE THE IDEAL CONDITIONS FOR...*

*YOU GUESSED IT... PHUCKING SPIDER




MITES!!! THIS CAN *
*ONLY BE THE LEFT OVERS FROM THE "WAR". THEIR NOT IN THERE*
*SOLID BUT THIER THERE...!!! THE TEMPS NOW HAVE DROPPED*
*AGAIN BACK TO THE LOWER 60's... THIS ALONG WITH ME RAISING*
*THE HUMITDITY WILL SLOW THE SHT'S TILL I CAN GET TO HARVEST*
*HERE IN A COUPLE WKS NOW. I CAN SEE THE DAMAGE AND A BIT*
*OF THEM HERE AND THERE. "I WILL WIN...!!!" *

*WELL THATS ABOUT IT, NAUTY-NESS-ES...!!!*

*GO TIME**...* 







FIRST UP, WE HAVE OUR *MASTER KUSH/3.*






























































NEXT WE HAVE THE *NORTHERN LIGHTS.*
























































LAST _TREE_ IN THE ROOM... *PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*






























































TO BRING YA' DOWN A LITTLE...

*LEMON SKUNK/ 2A*, _JUST BEFORE HER 2 WEEK MARK UNDER 12/12_
_SHOWING STRONG, AND EARLY... THIS SHOT IS FROM THEN, ITS BEEN_
_A COUPLE DAYS NOW, AND THE LILL' GIRL IS REALLY GOING FOR IT..._
_THIS WILL BE ONE TO WATCH, THEY SAID SHE WON AWARDS THIS YEAR...!_





-






_HER WATERING SCHEDUAL IS THAT OF JUST BLOOM NUTES. SHE IS _
_GETTING WATERED ABOUT EVERY 2-3 DAYS. AS SHE MOVES THROUGH _
_HER TIME, SHE WILL WONT IT EVERY DAY OR EVERY OTHIER DAY..._
_"SHOULD HAVE DONE A TRANS' ON HER TO THE GALLON POTS SIZE."_
_THIS WOULD HAVE SAVED ME WATERING WORK..._

_WELL, IT LOOKS LIKE WERE AT OUR LAST STOP...




_
_GROW SIDE CUMMING SOON..._
_NO PIC' JUST A TEASE, "ITS GETTING BIG IN THERE"_


HUGS AND DRUGS,


DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 8, 2009)

very nice db


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 11, 2009)

Sooo..... what ya think.VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jun 11, 2009)

Am thinking nine iron... Maybe sand wedge, nothing sharp just incase
she takes it from you....!!!

File the restraining order now...




Damn big v' liven large, and looks like she is treating you great....!!!!!!!!!
Highjack away, i miss your work.

Mine, blah blah blah... The clown makes me do it.


But yours... Vaaaaaaavooooooooom!


Db.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 11, 2009)

VictorVIcious said:


> Sooo..... what ya think.VV


Hairy like a Bulgarian lady weight lifter . . . .


----------



## Boneman (Jun 11, 2009)

shnkrmn said:


> Hairy like a Bulgarian lady weight lifter . . . .


Thanks for that analogy shnkrmn...im going to go puke now. BRB


----------



## jamie4390 (Jun 14, 2009)

u have horible hands


----------



## Earl (Jun 16, 2009)

It took me two days to load this page,
so I'm gonna hijack it and add to the load time .

I crashed my bicycle ...





Summer fun.

Hey Vic 
I see that hanging with the Dirt Bag 
has tempted you into 
getting your hands dirty.

I guess with all your "endeavors" 
you need to grow slower 
so you got time to deal with "the business.",
or are you doing a "hydro vs dirt" comparison ?


.


----------



## timireferseed (Jun 19, 2009)

d.b., v.v. said I should talk to ya about dirt grows compare notes and such. I'll catch up to ya some time... :} timi


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 23, 2009)

Those three were given by one of our member, 2 white widows and a Free Leonard. The FL is G-13 and Hawaiian ButterScotch. I got them in 10 gallon grow bags and DirtBags pots were here already, I used them for reses when I had drip systems. I have been tempted to change since I saw his first trees.lol 
I told you, you will be famous. VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry for being mia'... Way, way busy here...!!!

When i return, its going to be better than make~up sex.

Promise...!!!


Mag' article time big v', been working really hard on the apple juice.
Wait till ya see it.


Some big toe pic's sure would pass the time...

A few days before the forth, and this journal will explode 
again.


Db.~tlb!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok, now you know better than to give me that kind of information without the details, kick out the Jams and lay it out for us, the 5 w's, when, where, why, what, and of course how....I mean who..... So we can assume your class room, and a repeat of some of these lessons. Who is doing this? And when does it break? 
Don't know if you caught it, we had 2 cases dismissed last week, one was from last September. VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jun 28, 2009)

*LET IT BURN, LET IT BURN....* 



_CUM INSIDE~_
_RECESS IS OVER, PICK YOUR SEAT....!!!_
_it's time for your MEDI-SIN._








_PLAYING ON THE INNER'COM..._

*STATIC-X "DIRTHOUSE"*

*THREE DAYS GRACE "ANIMAL I HAVE BECOME"*

*SYSTEM OF A DOWN "CHOP SUEY" *


BEEN WAY BUSY ON THIS END. DA' BUNNY'S FIRE, HARVEST,CLEAN
AND RESET BLOOM, CLEAN AND RESET GROW, CLONE AND THEN CHANGE
OVER GROW SIDE TO BE OUR NEW BLOOM... HAVING SO MANY IRONS
IN THE FIRE, WE DID MISS A COUPLE SHOTS HERE AND THERE. BUT,
NOT THE PORN. IF YOU NEED A FULL ROOM BLOOM SIDE SHOT, CLICK
THE CHAIR ABOVE AND IT WILL...!!! 

FOR THIS RUN, LETS JUST START RIGHT OFF WITH THE _BIO'._

*PLANT/NAME & OR STRAIN...: MASTER KUSH'/3, NORTHERN LIGHTS, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*

WKS./ DAYS AS CLONE...: *2 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN GRO'...: *11 WKS. 6 DYS.* 
WKS./ DAYS IN BLM'...: *8 WKS. 2 DYS.*

TOTAL LIFE...: *23 WKS. *

HIEGHT (ft'/in")...: 

*MK'/3... 5'- 9"*
*NL'... 4'- 9"*
*PDS'... 5'- 4"*

ESTIMATED DIA' (ft'/in")...: *4'/6' + OF SPACE NEEDED PER EASY.*


ROOM TEMP. & R/H...:

*LIGHTS ON... 75-78*F/ 51rh.*
*LIGHTS OFF... 73-75*F/ 51rh.*

WATER/NUTES GIVEN...: 

*CITY TAP' WATER. 8ph.*

GOLDEN GROW "BLOOM"- 7/19/14
HYGROZYME- 0/0/0 (BENEFICIAL)
BIO BIZZ "FISH-MIX"- 2/0.2/6.6
INDOSIAN BAT GUANO- .05/12/.02
APPLE JUICE 100% (NO SUGERS ADDED!)
HARVEST MOON ORGANICS "BONE MEAL"- 0/10/0
GRANNY'S ORIGINAL MOLASSES- "NO SULFATES" (BENEFICIAL)


WATERING SCHEDUAL...: 

4 DAYS AS SCHEDUALED, 5/26

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.
APPLE JUICE- 1/4 cup PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "DRAINAGE STILL MINIMAL"

-----------------------------------

AGAIN, 4 DAYS LATER. 5/30- 6th. WK.

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.
BAT GUANO 0.5/12/.02- 1tbls. PER GALLON.

4 GALLONS EA. "DRAINAGE FINALY GOOD @ 1/4 GALLON EA."
WAS CHASING THEIR NEED, BUT FEEL IV'E GOT THEM NOW...

-----------------------------------

5 DAYS LATER. 6/4

BLOOM NUTES- 1floz PARTS A/B/C PER GALLON.
HYGROZYME- 10ml. PER GALLON.
BONE MEAL- 1 tbls. PER GALLON.
APPLE JUICE- 1/4 cup PER GALLON.

3 GALLONS EA. "DRAINAGE WAS A GOOD 1/4 GALLON EA. AGAIN"

-----------------------------------

*5 DAYS AGAIN. 6/9*

*CITY TAP' WATER. 8ph.*
*PLAIN TAP WATER FLUSH.*
(JUST LEFT THE 7th. WK. FIRST PART OF THE 8th.)

*3 GALLONS EA. "DRAINAGE WAS AT LEAST 1/4 GALLON EA."*

-----------------------------------

*SCHEDUALED 5 DAYS. 6/14*

*CITY TAP' WATER. 8ph.*
*PLAIN TAP WATER FLUSH.*
(END OF 8th. HARVEST HERE!)

*3 GALLONS EA. "DRAINAGE GOOD, BUT IRRELEVANT.)*

*-----------------------------------*

COMMENTS...: *DAMN SPIDERMITES, IT WAS LIKE A RACE. THEY WERE *
*JUMPING SHIP, AND GOING AFTER ANYTHING LEFT IN THE ROOM.*
*WE ARE AT WAR AND WINNING THIS TIME, "NEXT RUN". BUT EVEN*
*WITH THEIR ARMY I STILL MANAGED TO PULL AN OK RUN...! USING*
*THE BONE MEAL I DID SEE A LARGER GIRTH, EVEN WITH ALL THE*
*LITTLE SUCKERS. WAS A LITTLE SURPRISED SEEING THAT THE LAST*
*RUN OF THEM WAS NOT EVEN AS BAD AS THIS ONE, BUT THE BUDS*
*THAT RUN WERE A TOUCH ON THE WISPY SIDE FOR ME. OTHIER THAN*
*THAT, THANK GAWD ITS OVER AND WE CAN GET BACK TO BUSINESS.*
*THE RUN THAT JUST CHANGED OVER IS THE RIGHT SIZE AND TIMEING.*
*LOOKING FORWARD FUTURE RUNS NOW. *

NUMBERS AND SMOKE REPORT...:

*NL'~ 103g FOR THE STONER, A GOOD QUATER UNDER A QP.*
*MK'~ 110g JUST A JOINT UNDER A QP.*
*PDS'~ 104g JUST MISSING THAT DAMN QP' MARK.*

*THESE HARVEST NUMBERS SHOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER, BUT AGAIN*
*THE **PLANT SIZE -V- POT SIZE IS REALLY BEING LOOKED INTO, AND*
*THE **LITTLE FREE LOADY~ERS THAT WERE TRYING TO SUCK ME DRY.*

*SEEING THE GIRTH AND THE WEIGHTS, EVEN WITH, IM STILL "OK"*
*WITH THIS RUN. THE SMOKE IS GREAT AND SEEMS TO ALWAYS BE*
*GETTING BETTER AS I FINE TUNE THE NUTES GOING INTO THE BLOOM*
*SIDE.*


*WITH THAT BLAH, BLAH....!*

*ITS TIME. *

WITH THE WAR' GOING ON, WE WERE MORE FOCUSED ON TAKING
THE ROOM OUT...!!! SO, WE MISSED A FEW OF OUR REGULAR SHOTS BUT
I DID TRY AND MAKE UP FOR IT WITH DRY BUD PORN. WE ALSO DID 
ALITTLE INVERT COLOR, AND GOT SOME REALLY NEAT SHOTS FOR YOU
THERE.

ENJOY...


OUR FIRST VICTIM UP. *NORTHERN LIGHTS'*














*THIS SHOT IS JUST FOR THE GIRLS..!!!*
*BUT, YOU CAN LOOK TOO.*






















































































NEXT TO BE "CUT DOWN"... *MASTER KUSH/4'*

*IN MORNING SUNLIGHT.*


























RACING TO GET TO... *PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.'*














































































































*TODAYS PARTING SHOT...*

*"FREE YOUR ASS AND THE MIND WILL FOLLOW"*








MORE TO CUM, KEEP THE SPLASH GUARDS CLOSE...!!!
FROM GROW SIDE CHANGE OVER, CLONE AND "NEW TOYS"~!


*FOR THE ONES THAT ARE WITH US, AND THE ONES'S THAT HAVE*
*GONE. ITS ALMOST THE 4th. LETS GET OUR FIRE ON.*



HUGS AND DRUGS,

DB.~TLB!





JUST BUSY. 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## badbert (Jul 7, 2009)

Don't mind me, just posting to see if my sub will start working again!! Damn DB you sure make it look easy!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jul 13, 2009)

OK, LETS KEEP THIS GOING...!

AFTER HARVEST WAS DONE, AND THE ROOM CLEANED, WE HAD
SOME TIME TO PUT SOME NEW TOYS IN. AS IF I WAS NOT BUSY
ENOUGH.








HERE WE HAVE THE BLOOM ROOM DOOR. THE ROOM ITSELF IS VENTED
WITH THE "Y" NOT SHOWN TO THE LEFT/CEILING. PART OF THE EXHAUST
SYSTEMS RUNS TO THE GROW SIDE, THE OTHIER HALF GOING TO BLOOM.











-













ABOVE, WHEN THE DOOR IS OPENED TO GO THROUGH, YOU HAVE TO
WATCH THAT ELBOW GOING ABOUT ANKLE LEVEL. "DONT LIKE IT!" AND
WE RIP IT ALL OUT. ALONG WITH CLEAN IT. WOW WAS IT DIRTY IN
THERE.








WHEN THE SYSTEM IS ON THIS HOLE ALLOWS THE COLD AIR FROM
THE GROW SIDE FLOOR TO PASS THROUGH. THE ROOM ITSELF STAYS AT
A NEGITIVE PRESSURE. THE EXHAUST SYSTEM WORKS GREAT. THE
HOLE IN THE DOOR CANT FEED ENOUGH. WERE GUNNA MAKE IT BETTER.

HERE IS THE NEW TOY.!!!








ALITTLE HARD WARE, AND SOME THOUGHT...








WE TAKE THE 8" INLINE EXHAUST DUCT BOOSTER AND DRILL 4 HOLES
TO MOUNT THE DUCT REDUCER FIRMLY. FOR GP' WE RUN ALITTLE METAL
TAPE AROUND THE SEEM TO SEAL'ER UP REAL GOOD.





-






WE TAKE THE 6" COLLAR AND MOUNT IT THROUGH THE DOOR, NICE AND
FLUSH ON THIS SIDE NOW.... "YAAAAA.!"





-







HAD ALOT OF LEFT OVERS FROM THE EXHAUST SYSTEM INSTALL. SO, WE
USED SOME OF THE THERMAL DUCTING. ITS INSULATED AND WONT
LET LIGHT THROUGH, WE MOUNT A 2' PEICE TO THE INSIDE PART OF THE
COLLAR.

ALL DONE ON THE OUTSIDE OF THE DOOR, LETS GO IN...













ABOVE, I USED A BIT OF CAMPER TAPE TO MAKE A PAD FOR THE FAN
TO RIDE ON. SINCE THE FAN IS MOUNTED RIGHT TO THE DOOR THIS 
SHOULD CUT DOWN ON ANY VIBRATION AND OR NOISE.

BELOW, I PICKED A GOOD SPOT, CENTERED ON DOOR. DRILLED A 5/16"
HOLE THROUGH THE DOOR, THE EDGE OF THE FAN HOUSING ASWELL,
AND MOUNTED.











-






WE USED ALITTLE OF DUCT HANGING STRAP FOR ADDED SUPPORT.
TIGHTEND EVERYTHING DOWN. RAN THE ELETRICAL THROUGHT THE
CORNER THERE, SO IT WILL ALL JUST FOLLOW AND GO WITH THE DOOR.








*NOW THAT HOLE IS TURBO CHARGED...!!!*

THE ROOM STILL STAYS A TOUCH TO THE NEGITIVE SIDE, BUT THAT
IS GOOD. NO SMELL WILL GET OUT AND ALL SHOULD RUN RIGHT 
THROUGH THE EXHAUST SYSTEM CARBON FILTER.

WELL THERE IS ONE NEW TOY, MORE CUMMING AT YOU.






















WITH THE 4th. PARTY CUMMING ITS STARTING TO GET A BIT CRAZY
AROUND HERE.


DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jul 13, 2009)

*MORNING EBBER' BUDY...!* 
WARNING

SPLASH GUARDS
FIRE~SUITS
REQUIRED











_SEEING WE GOTS THE CHAIR ALL CHARGED UP, AND BACK_
_ON ER' __WHEELS._

_I DO BELIEVE WE LEFT OFF AT NEW TOYS...?_








_SOME TUNES TO FOLLOW BY..._
*THE DOOR ~RIDERS ON THE STORM~*



AFTER THE BLOOM FAN, IN OUR LAST POST. WE TURNED SOME
ATTENTION TO THE GROW SIDE. WITH EVERYTHING MOVED OUT OF
THE WAY...!








WE TAKE THE OTHIER SYSTEM OUT.














WHATS IN THE BOX....???





-












*"HOLY CRAP, THATS BIG...!!!"*














AFTER REMEMBERING TO PUT THE LIGHT IN, BEFORE THE EXHAUST WAS
INSTALLED...hehehehehe! WE SET THE COVER OVER THE _*IN*_ SIDE OF
THE WORKS.








GOT IT ALL SHORED UP AND SECURE...!!!








ALITTLE PEEK AT WHAT IS UNDER IT...








SOME EYE CANDY.








JUST GETTING STARTED, WERE GETTING HOME PLATE CLEARED OFF.
NOW ITS TIME FOR THE GROW SIDE UPDATES THAT WERE OVER LOOKED
SEEING HARVEST WAS GOING DOWN.

WERE GOING TO DO SOME TIME TRAVEL IN THE NEXT UPDATE AND TAKE
US BACK TO THE FIRST PART OF LAST MONTH, ON THE GROW SIDE.
AND RUN US THROUGH CHANGE OVER, CLONE, AND THE OTHIER PROJECTS
GOING...

STAY TUNED.... "KEEP THIS CLOSE




"


*DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT TAKING THE SUIT OFF...!!!*









DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jul 13, 2009)

*LETS GET STARTED...* 
 

*SHALL WE PLAY...?*








*SOME NOISE...*

*ROB ZOMBIE "AMERICAN WITCH"*
*SEETHER "REMEDY"*
*PRIMUS "PUDDING TIME"*







IT'S GOING TO BE A BIT TILL WE GET TO THE_ *BIO'*. _LETS RUN THE 
CALANDER BACK TO THE _FIRST PART OF LAST MONTH_.






HERE WE HAVE THE *GROW SIDE, 6/3. *FULL RECOVERY FROM THE FIRST
TRIM AND CLEAN. _"CLICK GROW SIDE ABOVE FOR LAST POST"_








_*CUMMING CLOSER, 6/10.*_




















_*ROLLING ON TO, 6/12.*_




















_ITS ABOUT NOW WE FIND OUT DA BUNNY BURNED HIS PAD __DOWN...!!!_










*RUNNING "MISSING MAN FORMATION" AND A BIT "LOST"...!!!*

*DEAD IN THE MIDDLE OF HARVEST, CHANGE OVER, AND CLONE.*
*ALL WORK STOPS.*

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.







GROW SIDE DOES NOT EVEN CARE AND NEEDS ATTENTION TO GET SET
UP FOR CHANGE OVER...AND CLONE.

_*6/12-13.*_








LETS PULL THE FIRST GIRL OUT. ITS TIME FOR ANOTHIER HAIRS CUT AND
PREP'...!!!

*MASTER KUSH/4 (2WKS. CLONE/5WKS.-5DYS.GROW)*














I SET THIS RULER UP, ITS A FOOT. EVERYTHING UNDER THIS IS TRIMMED





-







ALL THE BRANCHES ARE JUDGED. FUTURE CLONES ARE TIMMED AS SUCH.
BRANCHES ARE LOLLYPOPPED GETTING THEM READY FOR A PRIME ONLY
RUN THROUGH BLOOM. WE EVEN REMOVE THE INNER FAN'S, ALONG WITH
SOME OF THE OUTER, AND LOWER FANS THAT ARE RUNNING IN THE WAY.








HERE WE HAVE THE FIRST VICTIM ALL DONE WITH PLENTY OF TIME
TO RECOVER BEFORE THE CLONE AND CHANGE OVER GO DOWN...!!!














*MORE VICTIMS CUMMING NEXT....




*

_OK, YOU CAN TAKE THE *SUIT* OFF... BUT I WOULDN'T TAKE *THE SPLASH*_
_*GUARD* OFF JUST YET...!!!




_



TO THE FUTURE SCHMAG' AND BONG




~ON...
DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jul 13, 2009)

*ROLLING ON....* 
WHEN WE LEFT OFF YESTURDAY, WE WERE PULLING VICTIMS INTO THE
RING FOR THEIR LOLLYPOP AND PREP OUT FOR CHANGE OVER ALONG
WITH CLONE... STILL HANGING OUT ON *6/13.*

OH YAH, WAKEY BAKEY...







_SOME TUNES...>_

*MARILYN MANSON "TOURNIQUET"*
*SALIVA "LADIES AND GENTLEMEN"*


LETS JUMP RIGHT IN AND PULL OUR NEXT GIRL OUT...!!!

*LEMON SKUNK/2B*














SHE IS TRIMMED AND CLEANED UP THE SAME AS THE OTHIERS. THIS
GIRL WAS THE ODD LOOKING ONE OF THE TWO LEMON SKUNK GERMINATED.
I DONT FEEL NOW, THAT I SHOULD HAVE RUN THIS GIRL IN A LARGE
TUB. I PREFER THE WAY THE "*A*" IS RUNNING AND LOOKING. OH WELL,
LIVE AND LEARN.














NEXT TO ROLL IN... *PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*
































RUNNING SECOND TO LAST ON THE FLOOR... *NORTHERN LIGHTS.*
SHE IS ONE THAT IM BACK TO EXPERIMENTING ON. WE ARE CHECKING
PLANT OUTPUT -V- POT SIZE -V- NUTES RUN THROUGH. 

_WERE ALSO __TRYING TO KILL HER WITH __P/K 13-14...~! hehehehehehe!




_

SHE GETS THE SAME HAND JOB AS THE REST OF THE GIRLS, JUST A BIT
ROUGHER. AS SHE LIKES IT THAT WAY...! SHE ALSO WILL GET A BIT
MORE RUN TIME IN THE *GROW SIDE *THAN THE LARGER RUN.














IN THIS PIC', YOU CAN SEE WERE THE HUGH FAN LEAFS WERE REMOVED
TO EXPOSE THE INSIDE OF THE GIRL. SOME OF THESE FANS WERE BLOCKING
OUT THE LIGHT AND OR GETTING PUSHY WITH THE LOWER BRANCHES.








A TRIM OFF OF SOME LOWER BRANCHES, ONLY KEEPING THE PREMO'
BRANCHES.














TO KEEP A GOOD EYE ON THE -V- END OF HER, WE GOT HER SETTING
ON A BUCKET THAT WILL TELL ME HER OUTPUT, KNOWING WHAT GOES
IN..., WERE GOING TO BE ONTOP OF THIS GIRL...!!!





-







MOVING ONTO THE NEW BLOOD THAT HAS BEEN HANGING AROUND.
THEY ALSO GET THE PREP' OUT FOR THE CLONE CUMMING.

*CALIFORNIA ORANGE BUD...?*_ (LARGER, 2 POSSIBLE CUTS)_
_"NEED MORE INPUT ON STRAIN"_

*MUD FUK*... _(SMALLER OF THE TWO 1 CUT)_
_"BLOOD LINES ARE KNOWN, BUT AGAIN MORE RESEARCH __BEFORE I WILL SAY_
_FORSURE."_ THIS IS A STABLE GIRL FROM ANOTHIER GROW THAT HAS
BEEN PACKED AROUND FOR YEARS AS NOT TO LOSE THE BLOOD.

*6/9.*














THEY GET THE SAME TRIM UP AS THE REST OF THE BUNCH. BUT,
THESE WILL BE _CLONE AND KILLS_...!!!  *6/13.*








*CALI-ORG.*








*MUD FUK.*








THE LITTLE GIRL SITTING BETWEEN THESE IS THE *LEMON SKUNK/3A*
MORE ON HER LATER...


WELL THIS SHOULD FILL SOME TIME. ALITTLE WORK TO DO AROUND THE
GROWS. BUT, THEN I WILL TRY AND SNEAK BACK IN AND BRING US UP TO
*6/22.*



_*HOPE THIS REACHES ALL SLEEPY EYE'ED AND STONED.*_








DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jul 13, 2009)

*AGAIN, AGAIN....* 
WAKEY~BAKEY, WHO AM I KIDDING THE PIPE HAS NEVER LEFT
THE MOUTH...!!!

DB'




TO THE CANNABIS GAWDS. SHALL WE SEE THE LIGHT
AT THE END ON THE TUNNEL TODAY...???


_THAT NOISEY STUFF~_

_WHITE ZOMBIE "MORE HUMAN THAN HUMAN"_

_DROWNING POOL "NUMB"_


ROLLING US ONTO *6/22. *HARVEST NOW IS FINALLY OVER. _YOU GOT_
_THAT POST_, _THE NEW TOY WAS INSTALLED IN THE *BLOOM* SIDE_ AFTER
THE ROOM WAS BROKEN DOWN, CLEANED AND RESET... ITS TIME FOR
THE *GROW SIDE* ONCE OVER FOR OUR LAST LOOK AT THE CLONES WERE
TAKING, AND THE LITTLE BIT OF CLEAN UP THAT WILL BE DONE. AS YOU
CAN SEE THE ROOM HAS CAUGHT UP. I AM HAPPY WITH THE SIZE AND I
FEEL IM BACK ON TOP OF MY TIMES.














THE GIRLS ONE ON ONE...

*MASTER KUSH/4*














*LEMON SKUNK/2B*














*PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*














HERE WE HAVE THE _NEW BLOOD CLONE AND KILLS..._ *CALIFORNIA ORANGE **BUD*, 
AND *MUD FUK,* ON THE OUTSIDE. CENTER IS *LEMON SKUNK/3A.*
SHE IS JUST HANGING AROUND, STILL DONT KNOW EXACTLY WHAT IM
GOING TO DO WITH HER...???















THE *NORTHERN LIGHT EXP.* IS ALSO BROUGHT OVER AND HACKED ON A BIT. 
MORE FAN'S, AND A COUPLE BRANCHES THAT WERE NOT KEEPING UP
WITH THE REST OF THE PACK.




_I WILL BE TAKING HER TOP OUT_
_FOR THE CLONE OF HER._


























*WAIT TILL YOU SEE HER ON OUR NEXT POST... WOW!




*

CLONE, CLEAN AND RESET OF THE *GROW SIDE* CUMMING NEXT...!!!


DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jul 13, 2009)

*HOOTER...ALL!* 
LETS START THIS OFF WITH OUR _TIME LINE_.

HARVEST HAPPENS,
BUNNY BURNS PAD DOWN,
HARVEST FINISHED,
*BLOOM* ROOM BROKEN DOWN AND CLEANED,
NEW TOY INSTALLED IN *BLOOM DOOR*,
*GROW* SIDE PREP'ED FOR CHANGE OVER, AND CLONE,
NEW TOY INSTALLED IN *GROW SIDE*,
CLONE 6
*GROW SIDE* IS MOVED TO RESET *BLOOM SIDE*,
THUS MAKING ROOM TO CLEAN AND RESET *GROW SIDE.*
WE GET EVERYTHING MOVED AND TUCKED IN,
THE 4th. PARTY PREP' AND




PARTY...!!!



_CONFUSED, I WAS TOO!_

_HERE, LETS JUST LISTEN TO MUSIC AND LOOK AND_
_PICTURES...




_

*RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE~*
*"KILLING IN THE NAME"*



WITH THE FLOOR ALL CLEAR WE INSTALLED THAT NEW HOOD. WOW,
DOES IT KEEP THE TEMPS DOWN...!!!

WE SET UP THE LITTLE CLONE "ICE CREAM TUBS" AND DID THE DEED.
RESET THE *GROW SIDE*, AND WERE OFF TO THE RACES YET AGAIN...
DATED *6/22* STILL.





-













ABOVE:

CALI~ORG. X2
MASTER KUSH/5
MUD FUK.
NORTHERN LIGHTS
PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.



















ME LITTLE HELPER IS ALWAYS WANTING TO CUT...!!!
SOOOOOOO, HE DEALS WITH THE CLONE AND KILLS. KEEPING HIM
OUTA MY FOREST. HEHEHEHEHEHE!

YOU MAY WANT TO LOOK AWAY... 


























*WE MAKE IT TO THE 4th. PARTY...!!!




*

*7/4.*






















WOW, IS THE NORTHERN LIGHTS HAPPY...!!!






































smi ley_joint






























*WE SMOKED SO MUCH AT THE PARTY... "EVEN DA BUNNY WAS*
*THERE"*

*"KUSHY PASS'ED OUT"....???*

*KUSHY...??? 7/5.*







*KUSH...*










*KUSHY...???, ITS YOUR HIT....*








DID I MENTION I WAS TRYING TO SMOKE THIS BALL STUCK IN MY
BONG THIS HOLE TIME...???












SEEING HOW BIG THE NL' HAD GOTTEN, WE DID ANOTHIER TRIM ON HER,
5 MORE CLONES TAKEN, SOME DE'LEAFING AND WE HAVE MOVED HER
OVER TO THE *BLOOM SIDE* TODATE.

THERE WE HAVE IT. I THINK WERE PURTY CLOSE TO CAUGHT UP...!


SIGNING OFF.


HUGS AND DRUGS,


DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Jul 13, 2009)

*IT'S FRIDAY...???* 
WELL....




I WAS JUST MADE AWARE OF THIS FACT...!!!

WE CANT LEAVE OFF ON A FRIDAY WITH THE *GROW SIDE*, THAT
WOULD JUST BE WRONG...


_PLUS, SIMON DIDN'T SAY TO TAKE THE SPLASH _
_GUARDS OFF YET...~!_

SO,




LETS GO *BOOOOM!!!*

BIG GIRLS ARE A TOUCH OVER _2 WKS_. UNDER THE _12/12_.
BUT, OUR *LEMON SKUNK/2A* HAS JUST HIT HER _8th. WEEK_.

*LETS GO IN SHALL WE...???*














OUR* LEMON SKUNK/2A* _TASTE TESTER RUN..._


















































_THERE NOW DOESN'T THAT FEEL BETTER....._







DB.~TLB!


_SIMON SAYS, TAKE ANOTHIER HIT..._

_REALLY HE DID...!




_
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## badbert (Jul 13, 2009)

Whoo I didn't think I would last much longer!! lol THANX FOR THE FIX db! Sorry about da bunnys pad!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 14, 2009)

fuck yeeeeeeea!!!! we missed u db! and the girls are lookin good as usual!


----------



## Boneman (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah I missed the posts too....Bad ass as usual DB 

 Boneman


----------



## timireferseed (Jul 28, 2009)

DirtBag, your grows rock Bro !!! sum serious growth ... Plant maxim...


----------



## grow space (Jul 28, 2009)

oh fuckk, i have missed so much.Looking tight DIRTBAG, FANTASTIC!!!



keep up the good work....


----------



## badbert (Aug 5, 2009)

kiss-assMan DB I hope everything is ok! You didn't wreck the bus did you?!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 6, 2009)

Been overly busy here and kinda layed up. We did a revamp on the grows, the boy is getting 
bigger so its easier for him to take dear ole' dad down. Along with the start of summer
here with the july party. Been alittle beat down...! Blah blah blah...

Its catch up time, and were starting to get back ontop of me wheels.

So, roll a phatty and get ready.





*flash.........!!!*


db.~tlb!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 6, 2009)

*MUSTARD AND CATCHUP.* 
I SWEAR THE CANNABIS FAIRY HATES ME....! 


WE ARE AND HAVE BEEN RE~VAMPING THE ENTIRE GROWING SYSTEMS.
IT KINDA STARTED WITH A LITTLE HIGH~JACK IN STEALTH PANDA'S
BAG, WITH THIS... AND SOME PPM TALKS.

HANNA, WATERPROOF Ph/EC/TDS/TEMP. TESTER.


TET' HAS BEEN RUNNING ONE OF THESE AND IT CAME HIGHLY RECOMMENDED.
SO, FINALY I BROKE DOWN AND HAVE GOTTEN ONE. METER WORKS IDIOT
PROOF PERFECT. "THANKS TET." BUT IN GETTING IT, IT HAS INABLED ME
TO START CHECKING MY OWN PPM's. SORRY TO SAY IM OFF, AND OFF BY
QUIT A BIT... 

*"DAMN CANNABIS FAIRY ANYWAY."*

TO START, PART OF THE PANDA JACK WAS TO LOOK AT HIS PPM's...! "THANKS SP."
AFTER GETTING SOME NUMBERS, WE ALSO GOT SOME NUMBERS FROM A
FEW OTHIER SOURCES, AND SOME CHEM' COMPANIES. BEING BORED ONE
DAY I LAID OUT A CHART THAT I FEEL WOULD BE A GOOD BASELINE.

YES, SOME PLANTS CAN RUN AS HIGH AS 1800ppm, SOME 3000ppm. FOR
NOW IM GOING BACK THROUGH AND CHECKING ALL THE OLD RECIPE'S ON
THE NUTES AND ADDITIVES HERE. WHAT IM FINDING IS IM OFF IN THE
END OF GROW BY A FEW HUNDRED ppm's AND THE BLOOM EVEN MORE AT
500 ppm's . THIS CAN MAKE A BIG BIG DIFFERANCE IN THE FINAL
WEIGH OUT, AND PRODUCT ITSELF. IT SEEMS IT'S ONLY GOING TO GET
BETTER. FOR NOW WERE FILLING IN THE BLANKS BELOW, RECHECKING
THE MIXES AND GETTING EVERYTHING RUNNING SMOOTH.






LIFE IS GETTING SOMEWHAT BACK TO NORMAL AROUND HERE.
HOPE ALL IS WELL ON YOUR END.

MORE TO CUM.


DB.~TLB!


__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 6, 2009)

*BREAK OUT...* 



*CUMMING FOR YOU...!!!*








*SOME TUNES TO SKA'ROLL BY.*

*RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE "WAKE UP"*


BEEN WAY BUSY ON THIS END. CLICK THE ABOVE TO CHECK THE GROW
SIDE FOR OUR LAST UPDATE. 

ON THIS END THE WIFE HAS GOT HER SUMMER TIME SCHEDUAL, WITCH
IS NOT LEAVING ME ALOT OF TIME FOR THE PC', ALONG WITH THE BOY
LEARNING THERE'S GAMES AND MUSIC ON THE COMPUTER, THIS IS ALSO
TAKING TIME AWAY FROM THE ME. WERE FIGHTING BACK THOUGH, AND
I REFUSE TO GROW UP AND OR SHARE THIS BOX.

BLAH, BLAH, BLAH.... "LETS GET THIS STARTED."

FIRST OFF, THE CLONES WERE AT THERE END OF THAT RUN ON THE
7th. OF JULY. SO IT WAS TIME FOR OUR TRANS' INTO THE 6" BLACK
POTS I RUN.

HERE IS OUR GROW SIDE. THE LARGER GIRL IS THE LEMON SKUNK A' THAT
WILL BE CLONED TO DEATH HERE IN A COUPLE POST. THE LS' B. WAS
MADE INTO A MONSTER AND IS RUNNING IN BLOOM NOW. "BIG MISTAKE"
THAT PHENO' OF HER DONT LOOK TO HOT. THE 'A' RUNNING IN GROW IS
THE CLONE FROM THE GIRL JUST HARVEST, SHE IS DEFF' THE BETTER OF
THE TWO. MOVING ON....

GROW SIDE, 7th. JULY.








FIRST UP FOR THE TRANS' IS THE GIFTED CALIFORNIA ORANGE SKUNK.





-










-







NEXT WE HAVE THE NORHTERN LIGHTS/TLB.





-







NEXT UP, PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.





-







THEN ITS TIME FOR ANOTHIER. GIFTED MUD FUK. THAT CAME
WITH THE CALI'ORG.SKUNK.





-







LAST UP WE HAVE THE MASTER KUSH/5th. GENERATION.





-







AFTER ALL IS SAID AND DONE, THE GIRLS ARE WATERED WITH FULL
STRENGTH GROW. 10/10/12
HYGROZYME 10ml. PER GALLON. 
CAL/MAG+. AT 5ml. PER GALLON. 

ALL WATERED TILL ABIT OF DRAINAGE.


HERE WE HAVE THE GROW SIDE STILL ON THE 7th. OF JULY.








WELL THIS IS A START...! I SEEM TO DO EVERYTHING WITH A CAMERA
NOW, SO THE PIC'S ARE BACKING UP HERE. I THINK I SEE STREATCH
MARKS ON THE SIDE OF THE TOWER. THAT CANT BE GOOD.

HUGS AND DRUGS.

DB.~TLB!


__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 6, 2009)

*YO' MAMA!* 
SOME MO' TUNES...

KORN "SOMEBODY SOMEONE"

THE BB'S ON THE 8th. NEXT DAY.








10th.








15th.








17th.








HERE WE HAVE THE GROW SIDE ON THE 15th.








THE GROW ON THE 17th.








NOT WANTING TO KEEP UP WITH THE LEMON SKUNKS WATERING
NEEDS, WE DO THE CLONE AND KILL. TAKE THREE OF THE LARGEST
TOPS AND LAY THE STOCK TO REST.

THE AFTER MATH. 17th. OF JULY.








WE ALSO STARTED USING THE A/C UNIT ON A REGULAR BASIS.









ONE MORE SCRATCHED OFF THE LIST. 


SMOKE TWO, ONE FOR EACH HAND.


DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 6, 2009)

*ROLLING ON....* 
OK, FIRST OFF SORRY FOR THE BACK DROP. BEEN TRYING SOME DIFF'
COLORS AND, WELL.... THIS ONE SUCKS.! 

"IF YOU CLOSE ONE EYE, IT WILL BE HALF AS BAD."


STARTING OFF WITH SOME TUNES.

_TOOL~ "VICARIOUS"_




OUR GROW SIDE ON THE 19th. OF JULY...














THE GIRLS ARE CUMMING TO THE END OF THEIR TWO WEEKS IN
THE SMALLER 6" POTS AND ANOTHIER TRANSPLANT INTO 5gals. IS
ON THE HORIZON. TIME FOR ALITTLE CLEAN UP AND PREP'.

NEXT DAY ON THE 20th. AND FIRST UP IS THE MASTER KUSH/5.





-







PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.





-







CALIFORNIA ORANGE SKUNK 1.





-







CALIFORNIA ORANGE SKUNK 2.





-







LAST THE NORTHERN LIGHTS. A BIT SLOW START, BUT IT BOUGHT
SOME NEEDED TIME








ALL THE GIRLS ARE RESET, AND READY FOR THEIR TRANS. TO THE 
5gals.














AN INVERTED COLOR PICK OF THE HOLE PATTERN PUT IN THE
BOTTOM OF THE 5gals.








WELL THATS A FEW MORE DATES SCRATCHED OFF THE LIST.

AS ALWAYS, 

HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!


__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 6, 2009)

hehehehee "INTERMISSION"


DB.~TLB!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 6, 2009)

*JULY....* 
WHERE DID IT GO...?

WE BETTER THROW OUT SOME TUNES...!

_NIRVANA "ALL APOLOGIES"_
_KORN "HERE TO STAY"_
_KORN "FREAK ON A LEASH"_


_ALL IN TITLES^^^_


_THE CLOWN HAS MISSED YOU.!_







HERE WE HAVE THE GROW SIDE ON THE 22nd. OF JULY.








THE NEW SET UP, IS BEING BUILT AND CLEANED GETTING READY FOR
THE CHANGE OVER.








ONE LAST PEEK AT THE GIRLS, BEFORE ALL HELL BREAKS LOOSE.














GROW SIDE ON THE 23rd. OF JULY. IT IS TIME...!!!




















THE ROOM IS SET, AND WE MOVE ON THREE DAYS TO THE 26th.














ON THE LEFT WE THE NORTHERN LIGHTS. RIGHT WE HAVE THE CALIFORNIA
ORANGE SKUNK THAT WAS GIFTED. THESE ALSO WE WILL BE FOLLOWING
AROUND.








TRYING TO GET EVERYONE IN THE SHOT. THEY HAVE TAKEN TO THE
TRANS' WELL, AND I SEE IT IS TIME FOR THEIR FIRST TRIM UP.








HERE IS THE ROOM ON THE 27th.














1st. UP @ 1'7" WITH 9 BRANCHES, MASTER KUSH/5.





-










-







2nd. @ 1'2" WITH 11 BRANCHES, NOT TOPPED YET.
PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.





-










-







3rd. @ 1'1" WITH 11 BRANCHES, NOT YET TOPPED ASWELL.
CALIFORNIA ORANGE SKUNK/2.





-










-







4th. RUNNING LITTLE POT EXPERIMENT TASTER. @ 1'1" WITH
10 BRANCHES, CALIFORNIA ORANGE SKUNK/1.





-










-







THIS GIRL IS A WEIRD ONE. SHE THROWS A MAIN BRANCH BUT THEN
SPLITS IT INTO TWO MAINS. SHE IS DOING THIS LIKE ON EVERY BRANCH
SHE HAS. TRIPPY...!!!








LASTLY, @ 7" WITH 6 BRANCHES AND JUST CHUBBY AS EVER,
NOTHERN LIGHTS/TLB.





-










-







WITH THAT ALL DONE THE ROOM IS PUT BACK TOGETHIER.














WELL ONE MORE RUN DOWN. SOME LEMON SKUNK PORN CUMMING
UP NEXT. SHE'S BEEN DOWN AWHILE, BOUT HALF SMOKED. SHE'S
CRAZY.


HUGS AND DRUGS,


DB.~TLB!


__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 6, 2009)

*WAKEY BAkEY...* 
SEEING SOME LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL. LETS SKATE
THROUGH THIS.








SOME TUNES TO ROLL WITH...

A PERFECT CIRCLE~ "THE OUTSIDER"

SOME NAUTY GIRLS IN THAT VID'.

WE THREW SOME LEMON SKUNK BEANS IN FROM GREENHOUSE SOME
TIME BACK AND HAVE GOTTEN OUR FIRST TASTE. HARVEST ABOUT 2 WKS BACK.

*MMMMMMMMMMMM.....!!!*




































































HERE IS ONE OF THE LAST SHOTS OF HER HOLE.








ON THE VINE.








THERE IS ANOTHIER ONE RUNNING OF HER BIG LIKE. BUT SADLY ITS
ONE OF THE OTHIER PHENO'S. _MARED_ AND I BOTH GOT ONE OF THE
STRETCHY LIKE PHENO'S. I DONT THINK THE ONE I CLONED AND KEPT
OF HER IS THE SAME, "THE ONE ABOVE".

GOT ALMOST A ZIP FROM THAT LITTL'EN BARE GIRL. THE BUDS WERE
THICK. THE SMELL OF THE PLANT IS THAT OF FRUITY. THE FLAVOR IS
CRAZY, I TASTE LEMON "PEZ" CANDY. OTHIERS TASTE THE LEMON OUTA
"TRIX" CEREAL. ONE EVEN CALLS IT THE LEMON-A-TOR.

THE HIGH IS COUCH LOCK. AGAIN, THE FLAVOR IS SWEET LEMON.
I HAPPEN TO MIX A BIT OF THE NL' WITH SOME OF IT, AND IT WAS LIKE
CANDY. LIKE WHEN EATING WINE AND CHEESE THE BITTER OF THE 
CHEESE BRINGS THE SWEAT OF THE WINE. THE NL' IS EARTHY INDI'.
WHEN INHALED IT MADE THE TOUNGE FEEL LIKE YOU WERE EATING A
SUGER CUBE. 

A WORTH IT MUST HAVE, IF YOU GET THE RIGHT PHENO'. WE'LL SEE 
HOW THE MOSTER SMOKES OUT.

ALSO, FOR BEING A FEM' SEED. NOT ONE SIGN OF HERM', AND SHE
WAS STRESSED.


WAKEY HUGS AND BAKEY DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!



__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 6, 2009)

*DUH BOOM...* 






(FIRST BLOOM RUN DONT BOTHER TO CLICK!)


*SHA'LL WE PLAY...?*








*SOME TUNE-AGE!*
_THE MELVINS "A HISTORY OF BAD MEN"_


OUR BLOOM SIDE. YOUNGEST TO OLDEST...








PUSHED TO THE SIDE ABOVE FOR THE SHOT. THE LEMON SKUNK.








FIRST UP, AND LAST TO BE PUT IN IS OUR GIFTED CALIFORNIA ORANGE
SKUNK. RUNNING THIS GIRL AS A TEST AND TASTER. SHE IS ONLY
A COUPLE DAYS IN.














ACROSS FROM HER IS THE NORTHERN LIGHTS 5/gallon EXPERITMENTAL.
I AM TRYING TO LOAD HER UP ON THE PPM'S AND SEE WHERE THE 
BOUNDRIES ARE. SHE IS LOVING THE TREATMENT. AT ONLY 3 WEEKS IN
SHE IS HUGH. MEANING BUD SIZE...! THE METER IS DOING ITS JOB.!!!






































SOME OF THE MASTER KUSH. RUNNING IN HER 5th. WEEK IN... SHE
IS SITTING LEFT IN THE ROOM SHOT ABOVE.


























TO HER RIGHT, AND SHOWN MORE CENTER IN THE ROOM SHOT ABOVE.
PINEAPPLE DOG SHT. ONE OF HER MAIN DID NOT SHOOT UP, SHE LIKED
STOPPED AND MADE THIS TOPPER. LOL!














A REGULAR COLA ON HER.














LAST IN THE ROOM, SHOWN BY HERSELF THE LEMON SKUNK. STRETCHY
BITCH. NOT THE GOOD PHENO' OF THE BUNCH. THE OTHIER THAT I
KEPT RUNNING IN THE GROW, IS MUCH MUCH BETTER. BUT, THE BUDS
THAT THIS GIRLS IS FORMING ARE ON THE SMALL SIDE, BUT DENSE.
IF SHE HAS ANY FLAVOR LIKE HER SISTER PHENO' SHE'S NOT A COMPLETE
WASTE OF TIME.












































WELL THERE IS THE BOOM SIDE FOR YAH. AM GETTING CLOSER TO FEELING
BETTER, AND GETTING BACK ONTOP OF ME WHEELS.


HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB! 
__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## Earl (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you make hash with those fan leaves ?
.


----------



## seymourxxx (Aug 7, 2009)

Dude.

I am not worthy.... I am not worthy....

It all brings to mind an old fav - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcxN320kS7Q

Keep up the good work my man.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 12, 2009)

*WHOREshoes AND HANDgunAIDS ANYONE...?*








_SOME NOISE TO FOLLOW BY..._

_A PERFECT CIRCLE ~ "JUDITH"_ 

_SCORPIONS ~ "THE ZOO"_



THE GROW SIDE, REAL REAL HAPPY...!!! 8/2 IS OUR DATE FOR THESE AND
IM SEEING THEM GO FOR IT. THERE MAYBE THREE TIMES LARGER NOW
THEN THESE SHOTS AND NOT ONE LEAF OUT PLACE.














THE MASTER K' WAS TOPPED IN THE LAST UPDATE ("CLICK ME" ABOVE^)
AND HAS RECOVERED FINE. TIME TO BRING IN THE GIFTED CALIFORNIA
ORANGE SKUNK AND GIVE HER SOME TOPPING AND A TOUCH OF CLEAN UP.




















HERE WE HAVE THE MASTER KUSH/5. SHE RECOVERED FROM THE TOPPING
AND IS JUST GROWING RIGHT ALONG. NO CLEAN UP ON HER, SHES REALLY
DUE FOR IT NOW. THAT CUMMING IN OUR NEXT UPDATE POST AFTER SOME
BLOOM ROOM PORN 








NEXT UP IS THE PINEAPPLE DOG SHT. TIME FOR HER TOPPING AND CLEAN
UP ASWELL.














NEXT OUT OF THE SHOOT IN THE NORTHERN LIGHTS. I HAVE NOTICED
THAT ITS TIME FOR HER TRANS' TO THE 5gal.








THE GROW SIDE IS REASSEMBLED.








HERE WE HAVE THE GROW SIDE ON 8/4. ACOUPLE DAYS LATER AND ITS
THE NORTHERN LIGHTS TURN.














HERE SHE IS, ALL READY.














AFTER HER TRANS' AND WATER...








THE GANGS ALL THERE, 8/5...!!!








ROLLING TO RIGHT NOW, COULDN'T TAKE IT. JUST GOT BACK WITH SOME FRESH SHOTS.
8/12.
































WELL THATS A WRAP...! NOW I JUST GOTTA CRAM MY ASS INTO THE
BLOOM SIDE AND TAKE THE CAMERA...!!!


AS ALWAYS,
HUGS AND DRUGS...


DB.~TLB!


__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow, DB, just cruised throw your pix with Scorpions blasting> FFin' AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring me the bloom baby!!!!


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 14, 2009)

_*DONT FEED THE ANIMALS...*_








_SOME OF THAT NOISE TO SKULL BY..._

_AC/DC~ "BACK IN BLACK"_ 

_RATM~ "PEOPLE OF THE SUN"_ 


CLICK THE ABOVE IF'IN YOU GOTTA HAVE THE ROOM SHOT. I CANT
GET IT JUST YET. ITS A JUNGLE IN THERE...!!!

SO, I MADE IT TO THE MIDDLE AND LETS START SPINNING THE ROOM.

FIRST UP, AND LAST IN THE ROOM. CALIFORNIA ORANGE SKUNK. SHOTS
ARE ALITTLE BEFORE HER TWO WEEK MARK IN BLOOM. SHOWED REAL
EARLY. WATERING ON HER IS ABOUT EVERY 3 DAYS, AT HER START SHE
WAS HIT WITH 950ppm. THEN A DOES OF THE 1450ppm. ONE TO LOW I
FEEL AND ONE ABIT TO HIGH FOR HER START. SHE IS NOW SET AT 
1250ppm. DOSED EVERY 3 DAYS WITH A 1/2 gal. AS A TEST, SHE WILL BE
PARKED ON 1400/1500ppm FOR HER RIDE THROUGH BLOOM. HER SISTER IS
ON THE GROW SIDE GEARED FOR THE BIG RUN. GOTTA SEE WHAT SHE'S
MADE OF BEFORE THAT ONE CUMS IN.

OUR PIC'S.




















NEXT TO HER IS ONE OF THE LAST BIG TREE RUNS. MASTER KUSH IN
A 14gal. TUB. MY ph'S FOR ALL THE MIXES, GROW AND BLOOM ARE 6.2/6.5, CONSTINT. 
THE BIG GIRLS IN THE ROOM ARE BEING WATERED EVERY 5 DAYS ON THE
DOT, AND ARE SITTING AT 1300/1500ppm EACH WATERING SINCE I GOT
THE METER. IM ONLY USING THE NUTES, HYGROZYME AND "B'CUZZ" P/K
13-14. THE APPLEJUICE AND MOLASSES HAVE BEEN ON THE SHELF. HAVE
TO CHECK OUT HOME BASE FIRST. NEXT RUN SITTING IN THE GROW GETS
THE ENTIRE WORKS. THEN MORE DAMN CHARTING.

HERE'S OUR GIRL, SITTING AT 8 WEEKS AND ADAY IN THE SHOTS.
MASTER KUSH/4th GENERATION FROM SEED.






































NEXT UP AND ROLLING TO THE RIGHT, AT THE SAME TIMES AND DOSES.
PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.






































STILL ROLLING RIGHT...!!! WE HAVE THE NORTHERN LIGHT/TLB. SHE HAS
JUST CRESTED HER 5th. WEEK IN. SECOND TO LAST TO GO IN AND IM
TRYING TO KILL HER...LOL! MUHAHAHAHA! SHE IS WATERED EVERY 3 DAYS
WITH 2 GALLONS. SHE IS GETTING THE P/K 13-14 EVERY DOSE. HER
PPM'S ARE 1400/1500 EVERY WATERING. SHE IS TAKING IT JUST FINE.
WILL PUSH HER MORE BEFORE HER RUN IS OVER. NOT MUCH TIME BUT
ENOUGH.

OUR SHOTS.












































LAST IN THE ROOM GUARDING THE DOOR...!!! LEMON SKUNK/B, SHE IS
RUNNING THE SAME TIMES AND DOSES AS THE MK' AND PDS' ABOVE.
SHE IS THE OK PHENO'. THE CLONE KEPT OF HER RUNNING IN GROW X3
IS THE BETTER OF THE TWO. AM GLAD I KEPT THAT ONE. THIS ONE
IS CRAZY THOUGH, JUST A BIT LEGGY'ER.


















































LASTLY, OR INVERT COLOR PIC'...!!!








HOPE YOU ENJOYED THE RIDE...
HUGS AND DRUGS.


DB.~TLB!






__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 16, 2009)

What is going on?? Next to her is one of the last big tree runs?? VV


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 18, 2009)

We are reworking the grows...! Am doing it to benefit my health. Even less work, smaller
set ups. Less water output, with the same harvest numbers or greater.

Here. This next post should show, what iv'e been up to.

The mk' is thanking me for my efforts, so i dont think the jungle is going anywhere's.
Plants seem to be getting just as big, with less output on my end.

Gotta like that.


Db.


----------



## DIRTBAG (Aug 18, 2009)

*PLAY TIME...* 



*TICKLE YOUR ASS WITH A FEATHER...???*







*SUM DAT NOISE....*

_RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE~ "PEOPLE OF THE SUN"_

_EURYTHMICS~ "SWEET DREAMS"_

_MARILYN MANSON~ "SWEET DREAMS"_ 


MORNING ALL....! HERE IS OUR GROW SIDE ON THE 12th.








GUESS WHAT IT'S BIO TIME. 








THESE ARE THE BIG GIRLS RUNNING WITH THE NEW SET UP. PLANT SIZE DOESN'T
SEEM TO BE MUCH SMALLER THAN THE 14g. TUBS. HMMMMMM??? THEIR
WATERING NEEDS SEEMS TO BE ON A BIT SHORTER SCHEDUAL THAN THE
OTHIER OLE' SET UP, BUT IM USING LESS WATER AND GETTING BETTER
DRAINAGE OUTA THIS SET UP.

ABOVE WHEN THE NUMBERS CHANGE FROM ONE TO THE OTHIER, IM FEELING
OUT OLD MIXES AND SEEING WHERE EVERYTHING LANDS ON THE METER.
I FEEL I WILL STAY MORE WITH THE 1200ppm. RANGE AS THIS WILL NOT
WASTE ANY NUTES AND STILL GIVE THE OUT CUM NEEDED AND WANTED.

WELL LETS START PULLING THE GIRLS OUT AND GETTING THEM READY
FOR CLONE AND CHANGE OVER, AS IT IS COMMING RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER.

FIRST UP IS OUR* PINEAPPLE DOG SHT.*














ONLY LEAVING THE BEST. CLEARING OUT THE CENTER A BIT OF FAN LEAFS
THAT OBSTUCT OTHIERS. I HAVE MARKED OUT A COUPLE BRANCHES THAT
WERE TRIMMED UP FOR THE CLONE CUMMING WITH CHANGE OVER AFTER
HARVEST.

SHE WILL GO INTO BLOOM WITH ABOUT 12 MAIN BRANCHES.














NEXT ON OUR LIST IS THE *CALIFORNIA ORANGE SKUNK.*














SHE IS A TRIP, EVERY ONE OF HER BRANCHES HAS COME OFF THE MAIN
STOCK AND TRUNED ITSELF INTO A DOUBLE OR TRIPLE HEADER. IT LIKE
SHE CANT PICK WITCH MAIN TO CONTINUE THROUGH. LOL! POUR THING.

SHE'LL BE GOING INTO BLOOM WITH 10 BRANCHES, BUT EACH ONE IS MULTI~
TOPPED...!!!??? TIE DOWN FORSURE. HER SIS' IS RUNNING IN BLOOM NOW
SMALL POT, AS A TESTER TO SEE HOW TO RUN THIS BIG GIRL.














NEXT IS THE GREEN WHALE IN THE ROOM. *MASTER KUSH/5*
SHE'S REAL HAPPY WITH THE NEW SET UP. 














WE BEAT HER BACK....!!! SAME TREATMENT, ONLY LEAVING THE BEST.
BUT I DONT SEE ANY SIZE DIFFERANCE IN HER -V- THE LARGER TUB METHOD
USED IN THE PAST. SITTING WITH 8 MAIN BRANCHES.














ROLLING ONTO THE NEXT VICTIM IN THE LINE UP. *NORTHERN LIGHTS/TLB.*














TIME FOR HER TOPPING AND A CLEAN UP. SHE IS THE SAME TIMES AS THE
GIRLS ABOVE, BUT WAS A SLOW START. THIS IS FINE BECAUSE I NEEDED
HER TO TRAIL THE OTHIERS. SHE WILL REPLACE THE NL' GOING IN THE
BLOOM NOW, THAT IS TRAILING THE BIG GIRLS IN THERE. TIMMING SEEMS
TO BE GOING MY WAY...! BETTER NOT SAY THAT TO LOUD...LOL!

LOOKING AT 12 BRANCHES, CLONE NEEDS HAVE NOT BEEN LOOKED AT
ON HER JUST YET.














A BIO ON HER ASWELL...








HERE WE HAVE FOUR LILL'ENS WAITING THEIR TURN AT FAME.
LARGER IS THE MUD PHUK. THE THREE SMALLER OUR THE KILL
LEMON SKUNK PHENO' THAT WAS KEPT. ONE OF THESE GIRLS WILL
BE GOING FOR THE BIG TIME ON OUR NEXT CHANGE OVER RUN.








THE GROW SIDE IS REASSMEBLED.








YOU CAN SEE MORE LIGHT GETTING THROUGH TO EBER' BODY...!!!














FOUR DAYS LATER ON THE 16th. FULL RECOVERY, YOU CAN HARDLY TELL
I WAS EVER EVEN THERE.


























ABOVE, ANYBODY THAT FOLLOWS CAN SEE IM STARTING TO HIT MY
SET MARKS IV'E MADE ON THE CABINET FACES. I SEE WERE GETTING
BIG. CHANGE OVER IS CLOSE...!!!


LETS CLOSE WITH A SHOT OF THE FOUR LILL'ENS GOING. DID A TOUCH
OF CLEAN UP. MATTER OF FACT THE HOLE ROOM AS BEEN RESET, JUST
GETTING READY FOR THE HARVEST, CLONE AND THEN THE CHANGE OVER.








JUST REMEMBER~ "WERE ALL HERE BECAUSE WERE NOT ALL THERE"
HUGS AND DRUGS,

DB.~TLB!


__________________




*




*




.




.. NEED I SAY ?


----------



## SomeCanadianDude (Sep 18, 2012)

poop all over me


----------



## dslantic (Sep 18, 2012)

can you show a bloom like that after harvest and curing?


----------

